# Netflix



## JanHank

Not everyone is reading my home thread, more people might be interested in Netflix though.
I downloaded it on Monday and have been watching more of "Anne with an E" free of charge :grin2: (I was watching it at Heike´s). If I want to carry on with Netflix then after 30 days I start to pay 7.99€ a month.
"Anne with an e " is "Anne of Green Gables" . in case you didn´t know and I am thoroughly enjoying it, better than all the blood and guts and fantasy stuff Netflix has.
I have never read the book and didn´t realise it all happens in Canada, but I bet there aren´t many who have never heard of the classic. 
There are 3 prices for Netflix in this country, maybe the same everywhere I don´t know.


----------



## raynipper

Is this an add Jan.?
Shall we report it.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Oh do you think it is? I´m just chuffed I have found it as Netflix has been mentioned a few times for films etc. :frown2:


----------



## bilbaoman

Free on 123 movies


----------



## patp

Not a one to watch films, really, Jan. That, though, does sound like I might like it. 

We buy dvd's, from the charity shops, to take away with us and never watch them. Mind you we are due to have some bad weather here in Spain so I might dig some of them out.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Not a one to watch films, really, Jan. That, though, does sound like I might like it.
> 
> We buy dvd's, from the charity shops, to take away with us and never watch them. Mind you we are due to have some bad weather here in Spain so I might dig some of them out.


My circumstances are a bit (lot) different Pat, there are no charity shops here for a start, far and few secondhand shops. 
UK TV we have never been able to get because we are too far east. It´s mostly series I have watched so far.
We never watched TV in the van, not even the DVD´s we took with us that are still in there, but now I am on my own who knows what I will do when I am away.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> My circumstances are a bit (lot) different Pat, there are no charity shops here for a start, far and few secondhand shops.
> UK TV we have never been able to get because we are too far east. It´s mostly series I have watched so far.
> We never watched TV in the van, not even the DVD´s we took with us that are still in there, but now I am on my own who knows what I will do when I am away.


What are you watching Netflix on Jan? The big telly or iPad?


----------



## dghr272

'The Spy' is a good watch, Mossad recruit an Egyptian to infiltrate the Syrian regime.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> 'The Spy' is a good watch, Mossad recruit an Egyptian to infiltrate the Syrian regime.
> 
> Terry


Is that good for girls :frown2:


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> Is that good for girls :frown2:


Couldn't possibly comment on such a sexist comment :grin2:

Gender neutral Terry :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> What are you watching Netflix on Jan? The big telly or iPad?


The 27" Mac. I don´t have a modern telly to get it on there, but the 27" screen is just fine for me. 
I have a nice cosy setup :laugh:


----------



## raynipper

If the Mac and any tele has HDMI, I think they can just bee connected to watch anything coming in on the Mac.
Mind you we don't do that at home only when away.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> If the Mac and any tele has HDMI, I think they can just bee connected to watch anything coming in on the Mac.
> Mind you we don't do that at home only when away.
> 
> Ray.


They are in 2 different rooms so don´t see how thats possible Ray. 
The only time there will be more than me watching is when Heike or blu comes so this is big enough.


----------



## barryd

You can get USB Firesticks or Hoku that plug into the side of the telly and allow you to access Netflix and watch stuff on the big screen but I forgot you had that big Mac. Looks ideal.


----------



## JanHank

Yes it is, I don´t want a huge TV that takes up a whole wall like some people (or person) I know does.>


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Yes it is, I don´t want a huge TV that takes up a whole wall like some people (or person) I know does.>


Oooh you will set him off now! :lol:


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Oooh you will set him off now! :lol:


I think he can probably lip read it better :nerd: :grin2:


----------



## patp

Would one of those firestick thingys work on our tv in the fiver? How do they work? Do they need wifi? We have wifi here.

I have found BBC Sounds on the laptop and am enjoying listening to the radio through it


----------



## raynipper

I can read the washing instructions on their underwear.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

patp said:


> Would one of those firestick thingys work on our tv in the fiver? How do they work? Do they need wifi? We have wifi here.
> 
> I have found BBC Sounds on the laptop and am enjoying listening to the radio through it


I haven't got one as I download all my stuff from the secret internet fairies but there was a thread a while back all about them, I'm out right now but will see if I can find it later. Yes they need wifi as they stream the content and basically turn your TV into a smart tv where you can watch subscription services (assuming you have a subscription like Netflix and Amazon prime) and loads of free channels.

No reason why they wouldn't work in the fiver or motorhome as long as your TV had a USB port to plug it in and you have good unlimited wifi. I think they would work via a 4G or 3g phone hotspot or mifi as well but will eat data really quick.

The smaller the TV though I think the less bandwidth you will need.


----------



## patp

Just found out that a fellow British camper has Amazon Fire and that a local company installed it for them. Not really bothered enough about tv to pay a subscription though. Because we have sunshine and longer daylight it doesn't seem so necessary. Will give it some thought....


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> You can get USB Firesticks or Hoku that plug into the side of the telly and allow you to access Netflix and watch stuff on the big screen but I forgot you had that big Mac. Looks ideal.


I have never seen the USB socket on our TV, no wonder :frown2: I expectant extension lead to keep at the front would be OK ?


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I have never seen the USB socket on our TV, no wonder :frown2: I expectant extension lead to keep at the front would be OK ?


Wot? Eh? Are you on the Gin already?


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Wot? Eh? Are you on the Gin already?


No, Why?
The USB socket is at the back of the TV I can´t keep turning the TV round its buddy hard enough connecting anything to it to start with.


----------



## JanHank

It´s not just a TV, its a work of art.


----------



## raynipper

I 'liked' your post Jan but in fact I don't really like it. The TV is a bit boxed in and no room for expansion.??

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I 'liked' your post Jan but in fact I don't really like it. The TV is a bit boxed in and no room for expansion.??
> 
> Ray.


Of course, thats how it was built, IF I wanted a BIG TV like wot you´ve got it would be fixed above the two cupboards, but I have no intention of having a bigger TV, this one hardly gets watched anyway.

Or of course the two cupboards could be moved outwards as the 3 are all separate :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

Thats what our friends say with their 19" TV. "We hardly watch TV". I must admit if I lived there I would want to watch their TV for long.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

This TV is nearly 42 inches and for the sitting distance away from the TV was correct in 2006 :nerd:


----------



## raynipper

14 years ago Jan. Times have changed.?? If I didn't find it so hard to claw back the remote we might have a larger one.
:crying:
Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Just watched the last episode of Anne with an E, I cried just as much watching it on my 27" mac as I would have done watching it on Heikes big TV :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> 'The Spy' is a good watch, Mossad recruit an Egyptian to infiltrate the Syrian regime.
> 
> Terry


I have found `The Spy´ and about to start watching. I finished watching `Anne with an E´ which I enjoyed immensely.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> I can read the washing instructions on their underwear.
> 
> Ray.


Eh??

Are you getting kinky Ray?!


----------



## patp

I'm with you on the tv size, Jan. I hate to walk into a room that is dominated by a tv. We only have one tv in the house and it sits discreetly in the corner in keeping with the rest of the room. I don't, either, like to see them high up on the wall because there is no room anywhere else.

We have decisions to make with the new bungalow. The lounge has french doors on either side of the fireplace. The fireplace is right where you would expect the tv to go. So, we (I) have to decide whether to place it in front of one of the french doors or in front of the fireplace? I suppose in the summer it could go in front of the fireplace? If we are at home in the winter then I expect that the curtains will be closed at night and it can go in front of them. Just seems a bit weird to keep moving it.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> No, Why?
> The USB socket is at the back of the TV I can´t keep turning the TV round its buddy hard enough connecting anything to it to start with.


I never understood your sentence thats all. Is that a photo of the back of your actual TV? If so it has all the sockets, HDMI, USB, ethernet etc. You could plug a laptop in via HDMI or a USB Firestick to get Netflix etc. It looks like it already has some kind of hard drive attached.


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> I'm with you on the tv size, Jan. I hate to walk into a room that is dominated by a tv. We only have one tv in the house and it sits discreetly in the corner in keeping with the rest of the room. I don't, either, like to see them high up on the wall because there is no room anywhere else.
> 
> We have decisions to make with the new bungalow. The lounge has french doors on either side of the fireplace. The fireplace is right where you would expect the tv to go. So, we (I) have to decide whether to place it in front of one of the french doors or in front of the fireplace? I suppose in the summer it could go in front of the fireplace? If we are at home in the winter then I expect that the curtains will be closed at night and it can go in front of them. Just seems a bit weird to keep moving it.


Oh dear Pat. I guess you might consider our TV to 'dominate' the room. But it is our focal point as I like a large tele to appreciate the Natural World and subtitles. My wife likes some 'noise' on all day sadly so it's keeping her company I am told. Recently as we are spending the winter at home the TV tends to be on most of the day. I tend to watch later live current affairs but my wife can always find something interesting even if it's an old B&W 20x repeat. 
So we do get our monies worth out of the TV and can keep up with Euro News etc. I can't sit for more than a few minutes viewing a film or video on the monitor even thought it's 32".

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I never understood your sentence thats all. Is that a photo of the back of your actual TV? If so it has all the sockets, HDMI, USB, ethernet etc. You could plug a laptop in via HDMI or a USB Firestick to get Netflix etc. It looks like it already has some kind of hard drive attached.


 Not the back of MY TV barry its the picture in an advert for my TV.
The old Samsung laptop is already plugged into the HDMI, but the Netflix is on the mac, I don´t think I can have it on the laptop as well.
Or maybe you know different.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Not the back of MY TV barry its the picture in an advert for my TV.
> The old Samsung laptop is already plugged into the HDMI, but the Netflix is on the mac, I don´t think I can have it on the laptop as well.
> Or maybe you know different.


If you have a subscription I would have thought you could access it on any device. I think you can have it on up to six but only in use one at a time. This might help. https://help.netflix.com/en/node/23931


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> If you have a subscription I would have thought you could access it on any device. I think you can have it on up to six but only in use one at a time. This might help. https://help.netflix.com/en/node/23931


I will check it out later, worn out at the moment, had a long walk and then long talk with a friend in Spain on WhatsApp AND cleaned the oven, I think the water has been turned off to the dishwasher by a strong hand because I can´t turn the tap on, probably Erick the body builder :frown2: Can´t find the screwdrivers I set aside for myself, its going to take me 3 months to get organised from 3 months away.


----------



## JanHank

*GOT IT*:grin2:
Laptop needs a bit of work, everything is out of date, it won't open on Firefox says it´s not supported, but looks good on Chrome.

PLEASE DO NOT DISTURB :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

bilbaoman said:


> Free on 123 movies


Hi Billbo.
Looking at any movie on 123movies seems to get me porn or adds and my AVG blocks sites. Or it wants my credit card. Maybe I have got to the wrong site. 
Is there a correct one please?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> 'The Spy' is a good watch, Mossad recruit an Egyptian to infiltrate the Syrian regime.
> 
> Terry


This is more exciting than 007 stuff. I´m now on episode 6. It appears to be the last one so I´ll save it until tomorrow because I might fall asleep tonight.
Watching on the TV from the laptop.

Who´s a clever old gal then :grin2:


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> dghr272 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Spy' is a good watch, Mossad recruit an Egyptian to infiltrate the Syrian regime.
> 
> Terry
> 
> 
> 
> This is more exciting than 007 stuff. I´m now on episode 6. It appears to be the last one so I´ll save it until tomorrow because I might fall asleep tonight.
> Watching on the TV from the laptop.
> 
> Who´s a clever old gal then /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...

There you go, smart chick 🐣 I would say, it is gripping, glad you're enjoying it.

Terry


----------



## bilbaoman

raynipper said:


> Hi Billbo.
> Looking at any movie on 123movies seems to get me porn or adds and my AVG blocks sites. Or it wants my credit card. Maybe I have got to the wrong site.
> Is there a correct one please?
> 
> Ray.


TRY ww3.123movies.domains/123movies make sure you have a ad blocker and a good antivirus on just watched 1917 no problem
Bilbao camper


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Hi Billbo.
> Looking at any movie on 123movies seems to get me porn or adds and my AVG blocks sites. Or it wants my credit card. Maybe I have got to the wrong site.
> Is there a correct one please?
> 
> Ray.


Use those sites with caution Ray. As said if you have good adblock and AV you should be ok. I dont really use them anymore as I find them unreliable.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Baz. Still more flash adds and worrying links.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

I watched the first episode of "The Spy" last night but I keep thinking its "Ali G".


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I watched the first episode of "The Spy" last night but I keep thinking its "Ali G".


That will soon change when his name changes. It´s anything but funny, it is based on truth?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eli_Cohen


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> I watched the first episode of "The Spy" last night but I keep thinking its "Ali G".


Typical Fruitcake you are. :wink2:

As Jan says, it gets fairly tense and gritty. Not like your SAS exploits.

Terry


----------



## barryd

dghr272 said:


> *Typical Fruitcake you are.* :wink2:
> 
> As Jan says, it gets fairly tense and gritty. Not like your SAS exploits.
> 
> Terry


Are you saying that cos I is black?


----------



## JanHank

More brown I would say


----------



## raynipper

Looks good enough to eat Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

It was very tasty, bit crumbly because of all the fruit, but we enjoyed it.


----------



## barryd

Ah the special posh fruitcake! I hope it was enjoyable, we are having to pay it off in installments it was that expensive. Raynipper offered to sell his body to the local widows but we told him not to bother as it had to be paid off by 2023.


----------



## raynipper

Go on ask me who chipped in the off 50p.? Yeah, all of em.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Go on ask me who chipped in the off 50p.? Yeah, all of em.
> 
> Ray.


*Off* 50p? thats an *odd* thing to say Raymond >


----------



## raynipper

Correct Jan. ODD it should have been.


----------



## JanHank

Finished that one, what next?


----------



## erneboy

Name a few more movies or series you've liked and maybe we can suggest similar things Jan.


----------



## JanHank

I have found something I started to watch at Heike´s Alan `The bonfire of destiny´ I believe it is based on another true story.

I got fed up with ´Outlanders`
Alias Grace was good. Broadchurch I also liked.

I don´t like fantasy, horror or other daft stuff. :frown2:


----------



## erneboy

Maybe give The Americans a go. I liked it. Have you watched Bosche? Tis good. 

Line of Duty? Spiral?

You can check shows out on imbd.com


----------



## dghr272

Bosch is Prime methinks


----------



## dghr272

Grace and Franki is quite funny with a few swear words.

As is the Kominsky Method

Terry


----------



## barryd

Another vote for "The Americans" And its finished as well so no having to wait a year for the next season. I really enjoyed it although the first few seasons were the best.

Never heard of Bosche. sounds interesting.

Its hard now to sift through all the crud having probably watched all the best stuff.


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> Bosch is Prime methinks


I also have Prime Terry :grin2:

Making a list for the future, this one is a bit boring at the moment, maybe it gets going in part 3, if not I´ll ditch it.


----------



## raynipper

You got everything Jan.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> You got everything Jan.!!!!!
> 
> Ray.


Not everything.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Maybe give The Americans a go. I liked it. Have you watched Bosche? Tis good.
> 
> Line of Duty? Spiral?
> 
> You can check shows out on imbd.com


Could LINE OF DUTY also be called BODYGUARD Alan?

I have found Grace and Frankie, The Kominsky Method and The Americans but not the rest yet.

Ah must look for Bosch on Prime.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe give The Americans a go. I liked it. Have you watched Bosche? Tis good.
> 
> Line of Duty? Spiral?
> 
> You can check shows out on imbd.com
> 
> 
> 
> Could LINE OF DUTY also be called BODYGUARD Alan?
> 
> I have found Grace and Frankie, The Kominsky Method and The Americans but not the rest yet.
> 
> Ah must look for Bosch on Prime.
Click to expand...

Definitely Line of Duty, perhaps it's not available at your location due to licensing issues Jan.

Terry


----------



## erneboy

Has to be bought on Prime which is a bit off for the older seasons. https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=Line+of+Duty&i=instant-video&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## barryd

Bodyguard is different to Line of Duty Jan and was on recently on BBC. As said maybe you might not get BBC stuff I dont know. Unless they have flogged it to Amazon or Netflix. Both great series though.


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> Bodyguard is different to Line of Duty Jan and was on recently on BBC. As said maybe you might not get BBC stuff I dont know. Unless they have flogged it to Amazon or Netflix. Both great series though.


4 seasons from Line of Duty and 1st season of Bodyguard on my Netflix.

Terry


----------



## erneboy

I can watch Amazon Prime stuff from here in Spain without a VPN. I don't suppose there'd be geographic limits.


----------



## erneboy

Killing Eve is very good too.


----------



## erneboy

We liked The Promise very much too. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Promise_(2011_TV_serial)


----------



## JanHank

I´m hooked on Bosch now, can´t watch anymore tonight, but I am on Episode 7 already.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> I´m hooked on Bosch now, can´t watch anymore tonight, but I am on Episode 7 already.


Glad you're enjoying it, binge watching is the way to go. 😝

Terry


----------



## JanHank

I'm sure I have seen killing eve but can't think what it was about, not what the title leads you to believe, I believe.😄


----------



## raynipper

Killing Eve was brilliant and another series is being made for screening on the BBC soon. Jodie Comer is fabulous.
Dunno what Bosch is and assume it's not been on 'free' TV.
Vera is a bit wooly and predictable. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Bosch is on Amazon Prime and costs nuffink other than what´s paid annually to belong to Prime.


----------



## raynipper

Don't do Prime. In fact don't do Amazon.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Well thas your hard luck innit, no Bosch for you then >


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> I´m hooked on Bosch now, can´t watch anymore tonight, but I am on Episode 7 already.


Have you seen Breaking Bad Jan?


----------



## JanHank

No Alan, is that Prime of flix?


----------



## erneboy

It is on Prime Jan, but they want you to pay for it. I don't know about Netflix, I'm not a member so can't check.


----------



## JanHank

I have it on Netflix Alan, Quite a few on my list to watch now :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

An email from Netflix giving me ideas what to watch next after `The Spy´ 
*Sex Education *new episodes, but I haven´t watched the old ones, has anyone, looks like a kids thing to me.

The Crown, I have watched both and found them interesting.

*Virgin River, The Gift, The Bletchley Circle, Grand Hotel*,

Breaking Bad , The Kominsky Method & The Americans (on my list already)


----------



## erneboy

Can recommend The Bletchley Circle very highly Jan. I'll check the others out since something new is always welcome.

Seen Boardwalk Empire? Narcos, the amazing true story of Pablo Escobar. Peaky Blinders?


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> An email from Netflix giving me ideas what to watch next after `The Spy´
> *Sex Education *new episodes, but I haven´t watched the old ones, has anyone, looks like a kids thing to me.
> 
> The Crown, I have watched both and found them interesting.
> 
> *Virgin River, The Gift, The Bletchley Circle, Grand Hotel*,
> 
> Breaking Bad , The Kominsky Method & The Americans (on my list already)


Well I loved "Sex Education" Jan. Only one season so far. It is focused on youngsters but I still think Im 19 you see. However there is much more to it than that and Gillian Anderson (X files, The fall etc) is brilliant in it and shes about my age. Give it a go.

Breaking bad however is the "daddy" of all series. You have to watch that and when your finished give the spin off a go "Better call Saul". That lot should keep you busy for weeks.


----------



## raynipper

I'm more Pamela Anderson Baz.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

We should keep this thread going as its really useful. Im struggling again to find something. Will probably give Bosche a go but I wasnt convinced by the trailer.


----------



## raynipper

See Packham on BBC2 tonight Baz. A real life drama.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

First Series of Bosch, now on second series, thought I'd better stop for tonight after the first episode.

I´m listing all these titles, I´m watching the TV more than I ever have before, although its Netflix and Prime not TV :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

A really super series about the DDR times is Weissensee, its only in German for me, but check to see if it might be in English for you.


----------



## erneboy

Sneaky Pete.

The Wire, once you get the accents it's very good. Mad Men. Good Girls Revolt.

The Good Wife and The Good fight, a bit light weight perhaps but entertaining enough. In the same vein The Murdoch Mysteries, NCIS, both have maybe 14 or 15 seasons and are entertaining enough.


----------



## JanHank

Oohaah!!! Are there any comedies ?


----------



## erneboy

Fleabag, Derry Girls. I like Mrs. Brown, plenty don't though.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Fleabag, Derry Girls. I like Mrs. Brown, plenty don't though.


Mrs Brown with Robin Williams I have seen and enjoyed it.:grin2:


----------



## erneboy

Very similar I should imagine Jan.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mrs+browns+boys+funny+moments


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Very similar I should imagine Jan.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mrs+browns+boys+funny+moments


Nothing like Robbie Williams Mrs Brown, this is REALLY funny.


----------



## barryd

Californication is another favourite. Hank Moody is my role model. Thats quite funny Jan (actually its really funny) but its good drama as well. Its basically about a philandering drunken writer. I think there are seven seasons of that.

Just finished watching "Succession" which was hard work but enjoyable in a masochistic kind of way. Only two seasons so far and its all about a media mogul family (maybe a bit like the Murdochs), some of the richest people in the world but all of them are disgusting people so there is basically nobody to like. I got into it though and season 2 was better than the first.


----------



## raynipper

Seems like we have a bunch of couch potatoes on the forum now. We are far too busy doing 'stuff'.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Oh, is that right.

Couch potato my arse. A few hours on a winter's evening?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Not everyone is reading my home thread, more people might be interested in Netflix though.
> I downloaded it on Monday and have been watching more of "Anne with an E" free of charge :grin2: (I was watching it at Heike´s). If I want to carry on with Netflix then after 30 days I start to pay 7.99€ a month.
> "Anne with an e " is "Anne of Green Gables" . in case you didn´t know and I am thoroughly enjoying it, better than all the blood and guts and fantasy stuff Netflix has.
> I have never read the book and didn´t realise it all happens in Canada, but I bet there aren´t many who have never heard of the classic.
> There are 3 prices for Netflix in this country, maybe the same everywhere I don´t know.


I use it on Lizs sons membership, if Heike has friends and family you may be able to share for freepence.


----------



## raynipper

erneboy said:


> Oh, is that right.
> 
> Couch potato my arse. A few hours on a winter's evening?


Sounds like a lot of binge viewing Alan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

When _one_ is alone on dark nights what can _one_ do, 

Anywayup I do all my stuff  in the morning after walking Motley for 45 mins.Look at my other thread and I´ll tell you about the stuff I have been doing this morning, and it aint feeding me face with a dozen widowers.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> When _one_ is alone on dark nights what can _one_ do,
> 
> Anywayup I do all my stuff  in the morning after walking Motley for 45 mins.Look at my other thread and I´ll tell you about the stuff I have been doing this morning, and it aint feeding me face with a dozen widowers.


Tsk, tsk, tsk. There are times I crave to be alone and take the remote as well. Grrrrr.
Because Win7 is now a liability all those widows now are clamouring asking what are they going to do now despite me warning them of the impending doom for months. Gimmee strength.

I rarely get time to view the few recordings made through the week. Even though the TV is 'on' from midday to 23.30.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Seems like we have a bunch of couch potatoes on the forum now. We are far too busy doing 'stuff'.
> 
> Ray.


Says he with the twenty foot wide TV in his lounge! :lol:

Im a bit of a late night binger me. I never watch anything during the day but tend to concentrate on something late on between 10pm to 2am before going online and messing up the internet.


----------



## raynipper

We don't 'watch' it Baz but it's always on as hid says it's company while she is out gardening and cooking. Also there are lots of gardening and cooking programs.! 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

More Netflix Mail list.

Rise of Empire Ottoman

Messiah 

Sex Education AGAIN
Grace & Frankie AGAIN.


----------



## patp

I'm with you, Ray, though I can see your point, too, Jan. We are very busy during the day but I do like to get everything done and have my tea on the table by 6pm. That means the tv is only on from about 7pm to 10pm when I retire to my bedchamber  I can usually find something on live tv or that I have recorded to keep me amused. It was a challenge before we came away though! What a load of rubbish once Strictly finished


----------



## JanHank

Strictly what? not strictly come dancing surely, I thought that was a load of rubbish years ago.


----------



## patp

I LOVE it, Jan  It is just pure escapism.


----------



## erneboy

I'd rather escape to the dentists chair, but each to their own.


----------



## JanHank

:grin2::grin2: Not quite Alan.

It´s now 6.20 pm, I am going to eat a cheese sandwich with tomatoes, sit on the sofa with Motley and watch more of Bosch. It´s dark, I've done enough for one day, so what else can I do other than watch something that will take my mind off everything else.


----------



## patp

Daughter took me to see it filmed. It was quite an eye opener and very nearly ruined my enjoyment of it  Thankfully the old memory has faded and I am back to enjoying it again.

When we were shown to our seats, those in the front row had their footwear inspected. If it failed inspection they were asked to swap places with people who had more suitable footwear. There was nearly a riot! I save the day by passing my smart heels down to a lady who had queued outside for hours and hours to get a front row seat in her boots! I can only assume that a glimpse of a comfy boot was not the image the director wanted.


----------



## barryd

I am currently downloading the first episodes of Bosch, Sneaky Pete and Anne with an E (Michelle might like that one). 

I spent about an hour looking for new stuff I havent seen, preferably completed and long running but couldnt find anything that I havent seen that sounded up my alley.


----------



## erneboy

Old, but have you seen Band of Brothers?

The Wire. West Wing. The Hour.


----------



## erneboy

I found Edge of Darkness, the original, there is a remake which is OK. Also the original Colditz which is still very watchable.

A good few old things are. Lots of Star Trek for example.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> I found Edge of Darkness, the original, there is a remake which is OK. Also the original Colditz which is still very watchable.
> 
> A good few old things are. Lots of Star Trek for example.


Is this on something I can get?
Season 2 episode 7 of Bosch and its time to get read for bed.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> Old, but have you seen Band of Brothers?
> 
> The Wire. West Wing. The Hour.


Ive seen Band of Brothers at least twice I think (great series), watched a few of The Wire but gave up on it, Cant remember if I tried West Wing, not heard of The hour, will look it up.


----------



## raynipper

I think Band of Brothers was a series on TV so we bought a boxed set of DVD and so far not taken the cellophane off. Much of it was filmed near here so was interested in the locations. 
The Wire was really gripping but although I was glued to the first six or eight episodes my wife was not keen so 'we' gave up.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

You must watch Band of Brothers Ray. 

I watched an episode of Sneaky Pete last night and Bosch. Thought Sneaky Pete was a bit lame and just couldnt get into Bosch despite all the recommendations on here. Gave it about half an hour and just thought it was a but "meh".

So all I had left was the remake of Anne of Green Gables which actually was really good. Is there something wrong with me?


----------



## JanHank

Probably >

I think you need to watch more that 30 mins to get into the story Barry, mind you in the second series they all begin to sound a bit tired and less enthusiastic about the acting. I will plod on to get to the end of the mystery then go onto something lighter and hopefully funny. 

What does "Meh" mean? Ah, expressing a lack of interest or enthusiasm, is that you or the actors.?


----------



## raynipper

We did watch the Band of Brothers series when it was on TV. Yes it was great but a few years ago now. 
Now struggling with episode 3 of Deadwater Fell. So far a drag.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Probably >
> 
> I think you need to watch more that 30 mins to get into the story Barry, mind you in the second series they all begin to sound a bit tired and less enthusiastic about the acting. I will plod on to get to the end of the mystery then go onto something lighter and hopefully funny.
> 
> What does "Meh" mean? Ah, expressing a lack of interest or enthusiasm, is that you or the actors.?


Which one are you referring to Jan?

By the time I've watched one episode if I've found myself checking how long it's got left or just weary of it or not warming to the characters that's it for me. I think the problem is there has been so much brilliant stuff over the last ten years once you have seen all the best stuff nothing comes close and finding gems amongst the also rans is very difficult.

I like to be into something that's got at least four seasons where your literally dying to get onto the next episode. Not had that for a while now.

I hate the word "meh" dunno why I used it. Means bland uninteresting beige.

I think the key generally for me at least is to avoid the American mainstream network stuff (not always) and seek out the subscription cable series. No real censorship, usually more gritty and niche or off the wall.


----------



## erneboy

Quite right Jan. If I stopped watching stuff after half an hour because it hadn't gripped me I'd have missed a lot of good tele.

It often take me a couple of episodes but I persist if they were well recommended and providing they don't break my golden rules. 1. No mythical supernatural fantasy ****. 2. No glaring historical errors or rewriting of history, like the Americans having won WW2 single handedly. 3. Language out of place. If somebody says something like No **** Sherlock in a pirate movie that's it ruined for me. OK that's unlikely but using words or expressions long before they could possibly have been invented is what I mean.

There was a series about the Manhattan Project which I thought might be well worth a watch. I downloaded it and when Mrs Eb was away I started to watch it only to discover during the first few minutes that it was pure fiction connected to the real story only by the stolen name and by characters who bore the names of the real scientists. That rendered it pointless for me. You may say that it was just fiction and that's true but I'd have ended up with fictional details mixed up with historical information in my head if I'd watched it.


----------



## JanHank

Heike and I really liked Broadchurch.


----------



## barryd

I got bored of that as well although I think I managed one season. Dreary.

I think I'll stick on the inbetweeners again tonight after a few bevs and a jam


----------



## barryd

Ray Donovan is quite good. Not sure if it finished or if there was going to be a sixth season

Also homeland season 8 is back soon. That is a great series if your into spies, cia, terrorism and war stuff. Great characters and acting


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> More Netflix Mail list.
> 
> Rise of Empire Ottoman
> 
> Messiah
> 
> Sex Education AGAIN
> Grace & Frankie AGAIN.


I love Grace & Frankie, not bad for a couple of old birds.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Breaki ng bad and the follow on, also I liked the good wife.


----------



## barryd

Is there "The Bad wife"?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## erneboy

Not on Netflix I shouldn't think.


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Is there "The Bad wife"?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Yes Baz. I get dozens a week in my spam folder offering to do all sorts of things.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Now on series 3 episode 2 and will give it a rest.


Grace and Frankie, is that a comedy?
I need something funny.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> Now on series 3 episode 2 and will give it a rest.
> 
> Grace and Frankie, is that a comedy?
> I need something funny.


Yep it's a chuckler 😆


----------



## Christine600

Thanks for many excellent recommendations!


Some I have loved:


Gilmore Girls
After Life
Jack Taylor
Orange is the new Black
GLOW
Maria Lang


----------



## JanHank

Al gone onto my list, thanks.


----------



## barryd

Most people probably saw the five part Chernobyl series last year but if you missed it then its a must see. Truly excellent if harrowing. I had no idea just how bad it could have been.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Most people probably saw the five part Chernobyl series last year but if you missed it then its a must see. Truly excellent if harrowing. I had no idea just how bad it could have been.


It´s not on Netflix or Prime though. Heike went to her sons to watch that, he had the videos.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> It´s not on Netflix or Prime though. Heike went to her sons to watch that, he had the videos.


Is this not it? https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chernobyl/dp/B07TTDXD97

I think its on Sky and Now TV according to the Radio Times (says you can get a seven day trial)

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/2019-12-13/chernobyl-sky-now-tv-air-date-cast-plot/


----------



## JanHank

Thats Prime UK I belong to .de obviously a difference in contents, its not free either.

I can´t get UK TV.


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> Thats Prime UK I belong to .de obviously a difference in contents, its not free either.
> 
> I can´t get UK TV.


You will with a VPN Jan.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> You will with a VPN Jan.


I don´t know what a VPN is or how to get it, but it costs money I bet.


----------



## erneboy

Some, but to watch UK telly legally you'd be in the UK paying a TV licence.

If you do decide to consider a VPN (Virtual Private Network) take advice first, some are better than others.

There are good arguments in favour of using a vpn besides just watching telly. https://www.lifewire.com/benefits-of-using-a-vpn-4688765


----------



## JanHank

I won´t even think about it Alan, too complicated for me and once the light evenings get here I won´t need it anyway, its just the dark evenings I need to be entertained and I think I have enough to last me for a while.:laugh:


----------



## JanHank

I´m into season 2 episode 11 now, the last few episodes have been full of so many emotions. I have 3 more episodes to the end of season 2 is there a third?


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> I´m into season 2 episode 11 now, the last few episodes have been full of so many emotions. I have 3 more episodes to the end of season 2 is there a third?


What program ?


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> What program ?


Silly me Frankie and Grace. Got as far as the business vibration :grin2:


----------



## barryd

Six Seasons according to google Jan. Never watched it.


----------



## dghr272

Yep six on my Netflix Jan

Terry


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Six Seasons according to google Jan. Never watched it.


I was beginning to doubt if I would continue watching at the beginning, but when I got to know the characters it began to get interesting, it seems to be covering a lot of bizarre (probably not the right word) things that can happen in life. 
Perhaps I will take a break from it now as I have lots of others to try.


----------



## erneboy

Just watching Guilt. It's a four part drama from BBC Scotland. From a rather strange start it turned into a very good watch. https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0009qm4


----------



## JanHank

Can´t get that here. :frown2:


----------



## raynipper

It was brilliant as we saw it a couple of months ago live. Gripping and complex. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> It was brilliant as we saw it a couple of months ago live. Gripping and complex.
> 
> Ray.


I just said I can´t get it here, don´t keep going on about something good I can´t have :crying: it´s upsetting me.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> I just said I can´t get it here, don´t keep going on about something good I can´t have :crying: it´s upsetting me.


But informative for others. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## JanHank

I know Terry, only kidding as you should have spotted, it pleases me the thread is still going :smile2:


----------



## erneboy

You can view it and plenty for very little money Jan. This is the VPN provider Mrs Eb uses to watch all those crappy BBC cooking programmes on https://nordvpn.com/special/?utm_me...content&utm_campaign=off24&utm_source=aff7632

It costs us €3 a month.

There's no safe and uncomplicated way to do it free that I'm aware of.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> You can view it and plenty for very little money Jan. This is the VPN provider Mrs Eb uses to watch all those crappy BBC cooking programmes on https://nordvpn.com/special/?utm_me...content&utm_campaign=off24&utm_source=aff7632
> 
> It costs us €3 a month.
> 
> There's no safe and uncomplicated way to do it free that I'm aware of.


Thanks Alan, but I think I won´t bother, as said I think I have enough to amuse myself until spring.
Never been a cooking program fan meself :laugh:


----------



## barryd

VPN's are not as complicated to set up Jan as they sound. It just means you can watch British TV when you turn it on thats all although I hear that BBC in particular sometimes doesn't work as they are getting wise to people outside the UK using VPNs. Plenty of people to help you if you decide to go down that route.


----------



## erneboy

It's Spring here today. Well, 19 degrees anyway.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> I just said I can´t get it here, don´t keep going on about something good I can´t have :crying: it´s upsetting me.


I was replying to Alan Jan.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Have you seen Foyle's War Jan? It's not recent but it is very good telly.


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> Thanks Alan, but I think I won´t bother, as said I think I have enough to amuse myself until spring.
> Never been a cooking program fan meself :laugh:


I love cooking programmes

I watch them occasionally in the day especially if joints are playing up

But I love cooking so I guess it feeds my imagination

I also enjoy box sets where I dont need to wait for the next episode

Recently enjoyed Wisting

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Have you seen Foyle's War Jan? It's not recent but it is very good telly.


Where would I find that Alan? It´s not on my Netflix.


----------



## erneboy

It's on Prime in the UK Jan.

As you know I don't watch online so I'm not much help with online sources.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> It's on Prime in the UK Jan.
> 
> As you know I don't watch online so I'm not much help with online sources.


Shame its not on Prime.de , I like Michael Kitchen. Can get the whole set for 82.87€ :grin2: I think I will wait until I can view it free somewhere.


----------



## erneboy

I used to buy boxed sets on Ebay. Got all of Mash for£15 and all of Deep Sh1t 9 for around the same price. And you can always sell them again of course.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...0.XFoyle's+War.TRS0&_nkw=Foyle's+War&_sacat=0

look at this listing: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DVD-Boxs...225340&hash=item4b73722d06:g:6d4AAOSwv9peFva3

Buy it for £32 and maybe get the same for it selling it again.


----------



## JanHank

£8 to send it here. Na, I won´t bother.


----------



## barryd

Foyles war (never seen it) is on Daily Motion which I think you can watch outside of the UK.






Loads of stuff on there. Search facility is crap so just google something like "Foyles War S01E02" for the next one etc.


----------



## JanHank

Got it, thank you, I´ll watch the first one right now and see if I like it.


----------



## JanHank

Well this is good, lots of actors I know in it. I have found how it works after being bombarded with loads of German adverts for German speaking films at the end of episode 1. Thanks for finding it Barry.


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> Well this is good, lots of actors I know in it. I have found how it works after being bombarded with loads of German adverts for German speaking films at the end of episode 1. Thanks for finding it Barry.


Oh yeah! Go on then. Thank him why don't you. "Coooooo. Thankuooo Barrreeeee!"

You ungrateful wretch!


----------



## barryd

I might give it a go myself although it sounds a bit Sunday evening Miss Marple type viewing to me. Is there lots of swearing, violence, sex and maybe the odd Vampire in it? If not it might not be for me.

Actually I shouldnt admit this and certainly wouldnt on the other channel but Mrs D wasnt really interested in Anne with an E so in desperation I started watching it anyway. Ive actually quite enjoyed it. Dont tell anyone.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Oh yeah! Go on then. Thank him why don't you. "Coooooo. Thankuooo Barrreeeee!"
> 
> You ungrateful wretch!


I´m not sure I should be thankful akshirley, I think there is something fishy about it :frown2:
You didn´t give me this link did you, just the title and ebay cost a bit, this is for nuffink unless it beggers up my laptop.

Just seen you got in before me Barry, I´m enjoying this, probably because the strongest swear word so far has been DAM and they are not sure if that was Dan not dam. :grin2:


----------



## erneboy

Kitchen is renowned for his computer breaking antics.


----------



## barryd

Ive watched about twenty minutes. I stuck with it for that long purely because I saw Rosamund Pike was in it, well the 2002 version. 

I might go back to it but the temptation to troll and wind up Boggers on Fruitcakes is too strong.


----------



## JanHank

Stick with it, him and it that is.>


----------



## erneboy

Check out A Private War Jan, it's a movie about Marie Colvin, quit an incredible woman. Do you like movies as well as series?

If so Queen of the Desert is another great movie. It's also a true story of an amazing woman, Gertrude Bell.

Hidden Figures, a great story about women working at NASA.


----------



## JanHank

Had to start list 2 now there are so many things to find and watch. I thaaaaank yooooou soooooooo mooch Alan. >


----------



## erneboy

I expect you'd like Babylon Berlin too. It's a series about Berlin under the Weimar Republic. It was probably the worlds most sinful and cosmopolitan city just before Hitler got his hands on it. Anything went.

Here's a song and dance scene from it. I love the set, well all of it really. It takes a while to build but I think you can tell that it's going to.


----------



## erneboy

Trumbo, the true story of Dalton Trumbo starring Brian Cranston. Cranston's been in a lot of good stuff.

No1 Ladies Detective Agency. Baz won't like it. No shooting, no sex. Boooooooring for Baz.


----------



## JanHank

How strange, video unavailable on your link so I copied the url printed on a new window and there tis. 
I need to find the full thing elsewhere obviously, looks interesting.


----------



## erneboy

Just found this from the author of the Babylon Berlin books "The Guardian reported that author Kutscher has studied history and that he extensively researched pre-WWII Germany for his novels. "I'm very curious about this time - an important time," Kutscher told The Guardian's Observer. "I always questioned how a civilized country, a republic like Germany, could change into this dictatorship."

Find out more here: https://www.bustle.com/p/is-babylon...-recreates-a-pivotal-political-moment-8057080

That's a question I've asked myself a hundred times. How could it have happened?


----------



## JanHank

Unfortunately Foyles war I have to abandon because I can´t get the series to run in sequence and the German something keeps cutting off the last 29 mins or so of the episode. I must admit I was getting fed up with all the murders in such a small area.
Babylon Berlin I can´t find only the snippet you gave me Alan and a few more recordings of the same thing.

I think I´ll try a film next.


----------



## JanHank

*Tonights viewing Alan*

Hidden Figures, good start, I will report back later :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

:hello1: What an interesting film, I didn´t know that Alan.


----------



## GMLS

I've enjoyed a lot of the stuff recommended here so will add the following;

Sons of Anarchy on Netflix (takes a couple to get into it but 7 seasons of it)
Billions on Prime, takes a little time to understand the lingo
Start Up on Prime
The Stranger on Netflix - excellent. First time the Mrs has binge watched something


----------



## JanHank

GMLS said:


> I've enjoyed a lot of the stuff recommended here so will add the following;
> 
> Sons of Anarchy on Netflix (takes a couple to get into it but 7 seasons of it)
> Billions on Prime, takes a little time to understand the lingo
> Start Up on Prime
> The Stranger on Netflix - excellent. First time the Mrs has binge watched something


I will check those, I´m bored with the ones I have been watching.

Thanks


----------



## barryd

yes I will as well. Start up sounds good.

Sons of Anarchy though. Not for the faint hearted!!! Messy! I loved it. Mayans the follow up is good. Only one series so far I think.

Another one I forgot which I quite enjoyed is "Halt and catch fire". A drama all about the personal computer explosion and race to get the world online in the 80s and 90s. it interested me as I was part of that revolution but its a great drama anyway. About four seasons I think and concluded.

Just started watching 11.22.63 which is a Stephen King mini series all about a bloke who goes back in time to stop the assassination of President Kennedy. Wasnt sure after episode one but was fairly gripped after episode 2.

Dont tell anyone but I finished watching Anne with an E on my own. I didnt cry, honest! :lol: Actually it was excellent.

Been watching BBC War and Peace mini series as well just lately. really enjoying that one as well but i just have a thing about young women in 19th century costumes I guess.


----------



## dghr272

Just finished Sons of Anarchy season 7 last night, not for the faint hearted as a lot of violence, wasn’t convinced by some really poor Irish accents. Loved the biker scenes though.

Terry


----------



## GMLS

wasn't convinced by some really poor Irish accents. Loved the biker scenes though.

Terry[/quote]

lol the guy that played Bosch was particularly bad


----------



## JanHank

GMLS said:


> wasn't convinced by some really poor Irish accents. Loved the biker scenes though.
> 
> Terry


lol the guy that played Bosch was particularly bad[/QUOTE]

Is this Bosch in `Bosch´? I got fed up with that.


----------



## GMLS

Yes, Titus Welliver played Jimmy

Went from Northern Ireland to Southern to Scottish in a single sentence


----------



## erneboy

I always think his surname should be Aducksarse.


----------



## JanHank

Netflix have sent me a load of things to watch 

Bad Banks----
Virgin River-----
Laundromat staring Meryl Streep ---- 
Our souls at night ----
On the Basis of sex----
American factory.

Continue watching they say ---Sons of Anarchy that I watched 5 mins off to see what it was about  Breaking Bad, that I couldn´t get into and Suits that I can´t even remember putting on. :frown2:


----------



## barryd

You should give breaking bad a bit longer.

Suits is ok but a bit cheesy.

If you want a bit of enjoyable musical cheese try Nashville. I thought I would hate it but I loved it not least because I'm in love with Claire Bowen.

Great music. I used to hate country music until I watched it. I even covered one of the songs with my bonkers rock chick singer.


----------



## JanHank

I´ll get round to it, at the moment I can´t decide what to watch,


----------



## JanHank

Laundromat is a load of old, I've given up on that.
Will try our souls at night with Robert Redford and Jane Fonda, are these old actors getting short of money ? I expect this will be a load of rubbish as well.


----------



## erneboy

I thought Breaking Bad was excellent. Comi-tragic. You may need to give it a while. Saul, Jimmy Magill, is a great character, as is Mike.

Try Narcos if you can find it. True story of Pablo Escobar and stranger and more fantastical than fiction.


----------



## barryd

Did I mention Californication? One of the my all time favourites. Hank Moody was my role model. Brilliant series. Totally hilarious but good drama as well.

I finished War and Peace today. Only a six parter but really liked it. Its on iPlayer and Netflix


----------



## JanHank

I´m fed up with blood and swearing, isn´t there anything NICE to watch anymore?

Last nights Jane Fonda and Robert Redford was very tame and sweet, I liked it.


----------



## erneboy

See if you can find Lark Rise to Candleford. It's a charming story. Mr Selfridge, The Paradise.


----------



## JanHank

I have just started watching Chesapeake shores, not a swear word has passed my ears yet.:grin2:


----------



## erneboy

Feck!

Try The Good Wife.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Feck!
> 
> Try The Good Wife.


After this 😊


----------



## JanHank

This is a bit :blueflowerface:sickly I'll try the good wife.

Not on Netflix or Prime :frown2:


----------



## patp

I need to ask my niece for some recommendations for you, Jan. She lectures in film and media studies


----------



## erneboy

It looks to me as though The Good Wife, and other stuff may be available in full on YouTube.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> It looks to me as though The Good Wife, and other stuff may be available in full on YouTube.


Can´t find it :frown2: lots of bits but no whole series-


----------



## erneboy

According to this page it's on Netflix Jan, all 7 seasons. https://www.tvfanatic.com/shows/the-good-wife/full-episodes/season-1/pilot/


----------



## barryd

Told ya Jan. Try Anne with an E. Thats a good old nice story with no sex, violence or swearing which makes it even more amazing that I Watched all three seasons.

I actually google stuff to make sure its got lots of sex, violence and swearing in it. This isnt as daft as it sounds. A lot of the mainstream US stuff is lame I think because its not realistic. The cable stuff on HBO, Starz etc is much more gritty but some of it is over the top.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Told ya Jan. Try Anne with an E. Thats a good old nice story with no sex, violence or swearing which makes it even more amazing that I Watched all three seasons.
> 
> I actually google stuff to make sure its got lots of sex, violence and swearing in it. This isnt as daft as it sounds. A lot of the mainstream US stuff is lame I think because its not realistic. The cable stuff on HTO, Starz etc is much more gritty but some of it is over the top.


I told you about that on the opening post 
I am going to try The Good Witch, I started The strangers yesterday which is in the English, English language not American. :laugh:

Now though I am going to read A man without breath by Philip Kerr


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> I told you about that on the opening post
> I am going to try The Good Witch, I started The strangers yesterday which is in the English, English language not American. :laugh:
> 
> Now though I am going to read A man without breath by Philip Kerr


Phillip Kerr is a great author. All his Bernie Gunther books are more than worth a read. It might improve the experience slightly reading them in order. https://www.orderofbooks.com/characters/bernie-gunther/

You can get the first three in one e-book on Amazon.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Phillip Kerr is a great author. All his Bernie Gunther books are more than worth a read. It might improve the experience slightly reading them in order. https://www.orderofbooks.com/characters/bernie-gunther/
> 
> You can get the first three in one e-book on Amazon.


I have 3 of his books This one, Prague Fatale and The one from the other all given to me free, I don´t pay for books if I can help it, I will ask the person that gave me these if she has the others.

It looks as if NETFLIX here doesn´t have the good wife, it said it was loading, but that was an hour age and nothing has arrived.


----------



## raynipper

I feel that if more and more people are 'happy' to pay to view Netflix, Amazon and Sky movies it will sadly be the demise of the BBC as we know it. It's already being cut back as we type.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I feel that if more and more people are 'happy' to pay to view Netflix, Amazon and Sky movies it will sadly be the demise of the BBC as we know it. It's already being cut back as we type.
> 
> Ray.


They won´t be missing me Ray because I was never able to get it.


----------



## raynipper

But you were talking about "going back" in which case you would miss it.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Maybe if/when I go back I won´t even bother with a TV licence, I haven´t watched any TV for the past 8 months and don´t miss it one bit. Still lots to think about Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I had to finish watching The Stranger didn't switch off into 12.20 am good job I don't have to get up early in the morning. Good series.


----------



## JanHank

Every day I am getting at least 1 email from Netflix recommending things to watch.

Today amongst other things is

*The Coldest Game*
2019 12 1h 43m
During 1962's Cuban missile crisis, a troubled math genius finds himself drafted to play in a U.S.-Soviet chess match -- and a deadly game of espionage.


----------



## barryd

Just watching Baghdad Central on CH4 which is a new series. Quite enjoying that. All available online. Its a refreshing change seeing things from the Iraqi point of view in 2003.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, 'live' TV for us. OK I can wait with anticipation for the next episode or record the lot.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

This one came this morning from Netflix. Not my choice, but as it ghouls and ghosties it might suit Barry :grin2:

https://www.netflix.com/watch/81009...2B5190A9DCA645514EB&lkid=PRIMARY_TRAILER_PLAY


----------



## JanHank

I soon got fed up with the Good Witch.


Just finished the first Series of Marcelle, it´s good, lot of murders, but hardly any swearing or blood. :smile2:


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> I soon got fed up with the Good Witch.
> 
> Just finished the first Series of Marcelle, it´s good, lot of murders, but hardly any swearing or blood. :smile2:


What a stupid ending. 
I did start getting fed up with it half way through the second series, but persevered until the end which turned out to be absolutely stupid in my eyes.


----------



## erneboy

Summer of Rockets?

Mother Father Son?

Don't forget The Bletchley Circle.


----------



## raynipper

Old Vera series is back tonight. After everyone saying how good the earlier episodes were I might give her another chance.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Old Vera series is back tonight. After everyone saying how good the earlier episodes were I might give her another chance.
> 
> Ray.


That´s not on Netflix Ray or Prime so no good to me.


----------



## JanHank

The Bletchley circle is only in German here. 
So many are just the German language, does my head in (as they say) to watch when I don´t have my Dolmetscher anymore.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> That´s not on Netflix Ray or Prime so no good to me.


But Netflix is no good to me Jan. Not being in the burning money brigade.:crying:

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> But Netflix is no good to me Jan. Not being in the burning money brigade.:crying:
> 
> Ray.


But the thread is called Netflix Raymond and 7.95€ a month isn´t going to break the bank.


----------



## raynipper

No threads stay on topic. And yes €7.95 is not a kings ransom but added to all the other things people tell me "It's ONLY" etc. etc. etc. Would break the bank.
I guess being old school I just can't see the need or urgency to pay for instant media gratification. The words like wait, save and anticipation seem to have been lost in the "I want it now" world we live in.
This Pay to View originated from the states where vast multi billion media companies have screwed their customer base because of the lack of free TV. Now many Americans are paying $200 a month to watch endless adds. I dread our TV going this way.

Just my 2p worth.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> No threads stay on topic. And yes €7.95 is not a kings ransom but added to all the other things people tell me "It's ONLY" etc. etc. etc. Would break the bank.
> I guess being old school I just can't see the need or urgency to pay for instant media gratification. The words like wait, save and anticipation seem to have been lost in the "I want it now" world we live in.
> This Pay to View originated from the states where vast multi billion media companies have screwed their customer base because of the lack of free TV. Now many Americans are paying $200 a month to watch endless adds. I dread our TV going this way.
> 
> Just my 2p worth.
> 
> Ray.


If you can show me how I can have UK entertainment free of charge where I live Ray then I will give in, but as I can´t get it I have decided to `lash out` 7.95€ a month that can be cancelled any time, to entertain me. What they do in America I couldn´t care a ****


----------



## raynipper

I guess I really don't know Jan cos i'm not there. 
Are you too far from the Freesat footprint? Using a VPN would allow UK TV channels online if you have sufficient internet speed.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Just for info...……………….

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...mericans-ditched-cable-satellite-TV-2019.html

Ray.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> This one came this morning from Netflix. Not my choice, but as it ghouls and ghosties it might suit Barry :grin2:
> 
> https://www.netflix.com/watch/81009...2B5190A9DCA645514EB&lkid=PRIMARY_TRAILER_PLAY


Thanks. Looks good. Ill give it a go when it comes out.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Thanks. Looks good. Ill give it a go when it comes out.


I´m going to try watching _This is 40_ sequel to_ Knocked up_ which I can´t find.


----------



## JanHank

15 minutes of that and I can´t take anymore 

I will now try Safe.

These are things Netflix sent me today.


----------



## aldra

We are watching Witcher

But then again I enjoy fantasy

Prefer dragons 

But it seems ok so far 

We pay for Netflix, but the kids can access it through our membership 

But we access nowTV through theirs 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Fantasy is not for me I think I´ve said a few times.
All these things I seem to be trying are very trying :frown2: Not sure if I can take this `Safe´ much longer.
Whats happened to all the nice films and serials they used to make, today they all seem to be much of a muchness.

I´ll go back to the list I made with the help of a few people on the thread and see what I can find that suits me.


----------



## aldra

So many are now American based Jan

I prefer the BBC / ITV series which of course you can’t access 

I’m no sure that Witcher is truely fantasy, a few fantastic beings around 

ButI’ve only got to episode three as yet 

Some of the films were quite good, I’ll check which next time we look at Netflix 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Virtually all American films I have to put subtitles on or I miss the diction. If they are not mumbling they are talking away from the camera leaving a scene.
So BBC and ITV at least I can hear the dialogue except for reality shows so don't bother.

Thats something I get peed off with Strictly as the two 'presenters' happily chat away with the audience screaming, cheering and applauding assuming we can hear their inane babble.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Mrs Biggs is pretty good. The story of Ronnie and his wife. Not very sweary or violent.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Mrs Biggs is pretty good. The story of Ronnie and his wife. Not very sweary or violent.


Not on either of mine Alan.


----------



## barryd

Did anyone mention the Fargo Series? Thats a good un. A fair bit of swearing and killing from memory but its also darkly funny and great acting. Billy Bob Thornton and Martin Freeman (The Office) are excellent actors. 

Martin Freeman I see is in Startup (recommended on here). Ive watched a couple so far an enjoyed them but it just shows what a great actor he is as instead of playing the pleasant and funny little characters he normally does it looks like he is shaping up to be pretty evil in this.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve found Fargo on Netflix, says it´s a true story.

Startup where is that ?

You´ll have to tell me where I find these things, don´t forget I only have the two Netflix or Prime of course there is also Youtube.

Here is something I watched earlier on youtube, if you´re interested in what happened as WW11 was coming to an end. It´s the area I now live in.

Maybe you will understand how the German soldiers felt about the war, many as young as 17 a few even younger at the time. 
Also how cruel it was to leave the civilian population in the hands and rule of Russia.

I have never heard anyone speak bad of the British or Americans, but they dislike the Russians.


----------



## barryd

Make sure its Fargo the series not the film (Which actually I have yet to watch).

Startup is on Prime by the looks of it but not sure it will be your thing https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XY4STBP?tag=deciderrg-20


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Make sure its Fargo the series not the film (Which actually I have yet to watch).
> 
> Startup is on Prime by the looks of it but not sure it will be your thing https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XY4STBP?tag=deciderrg-20


I found it yesterday thanks Barry, a new series it said, but all the series are there. Perhaps start it later, busy with a German course at the moment, it´s getting on my nerves talking about birds, beetles, ducks, bears, apples, bananas and orange, :frown2: but I suppose it´s all relevant.


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> I found it yesterday thanks Barry, a new series it said, but all the series are there. Perhaps start it later, busy with a German course at the moment, it´s getting on my nerves talking about birds, beetles, ducks, bears, apples, bananas and orange, :frown2: but I suppose it´s all relevant.


I thought that all German courses started with where the railway station is?


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> I thought that all German courses started with where the railway station is?


Wo ist der Bahnhof bitte?

Not this one Alan, it starts with all irrelevant stuff it seems to me, The bear is eating bananas, the duck is a bird, the man is drinking coffee. I´m up to level 5 and not much has changed yet :frown2: we are covering die der dem das Apfel oder Äpfel etc.


----------



## JanHank

Last night I watched 2 parts of Fargo and I don´t want to watch anymore.

It says its a true story, but its not according to this article.

https://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2014/04/fargo-fx-tv-show-review

Anyway I don´t want to watch anymore, I've had my fill of murder stories.
Martin Freeman I remember in _Hardware_ I never watched _The Office._


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Last night I watched 2 parts of Fargo and I don´t want to watch anymore.
> 
> It says its a true story, but its not according to this article.
> 
> https://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2014/04/fargo-fx-tv-show-review
> 
> Anyway I don´t want to watch anymore, I've had my fill of murder stories.
> Martin Freeman I remember in _Hardware_ I never watched _The Office._


I think its a bit of dark humour when they say its based on a true story Jan.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I think its a bit of dark humour when they say its based on a true story Jan.


Must be so dark I can´t see it even when I put a light on. :frown2:


----------



## JanHank

Right, I´ve just started to watch _Michael Caine_ in _Funeral in Berlin_, the film started after all the titles and within 2 minutes he has already made me larf.


----------



## JanHank

I liked that film.


----------



## JanHank

Went over to Prime tonight and watched 2 Tom Cruise films Jack Reacher and Collateral, now these I could laugh at even though a lot of killing went on.
His car chases and fisty cuffs are truly out of this world :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

At last, I have seen a film I really enjoyed, Tom Hanks in The Terminal, light hearted, funny, no blood and no swearing, not a situation that could really happen I´m sure.


----------



## raynipper

I see Killing Eve is back late on BBC1 tonight. (live TV)

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Another good one `The publishers´ with Meryl Streep & Tom Hanks.


----------



## erneboy

Try The Post.


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> Another good one `The publishers´ with Meryl Streep & Tom Hanks.


Did you mean The Post?

Neither was in a movie called the publishers as far as I can tell https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000658/?ref_=fn_al_nm_1


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Try The Post.


That was the one Alan, the German translation obviously came up with The Publishers because the same film came up when I put the post in as well.


----------



## JanHank

The German title is Der Verlegerin


----------



## erneboy

Same thing happens with film titles in Spanish. Somebody will be recommending this or that film, I'll say I haven't seen it, they'll say it's a great movie, was made years ago and is very famous, I must have seen it. It'll turn out to be The Sting or something equally famous, just renamed in a way that has no connection at all to the original name.


----------



## JanHank

The film I have just watched I have by passed for some time because I didn't think it would be my cuppa tea, but I was wrong, it made me laugh almost all the way through.

Johnny English


----------



## JanHank

More from Netflix this morning and I think I have found my viewing for tonight :grin2: *Toy boy*, its starts off with 4 _young __policemen _stripping off >


----------



## raynipper

Perve ess.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Just watched "A Million ways to die in the west".
Comic but varied.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

It´s very good. Almost finished the series of 5, but have to go to bed now.


----------



## JanHank

After episode 7 I started to get fed up with Toy Boy, after episode 9 I had to skip to the last 2 just to find out who the culprit was because I was so bored with it.
Unfortunately even though the culprit was found there is sure to be another series because the accomplices are still at large. I will not be watching any more. It´s a Spanish production dubbed with American English and subtitles that don´t match what is said. :frown2:

I had made a mistake how many episodes, there were 13.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Right, I´ve just started to watch _Michael Caine_ in _Funeral in Berlin_, the film started after all the titles and within 2 minutes he has already made me larf.


I don't get Funeral here Gert, do get terminal good flim.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't get Funeral here Gert, do get terminal good flim.


Don´t have a ´Terminal´ Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Terminal was a film mentioned a few posts back.


----------



## JanHank

*Another true story on Netflix*

And I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Tom Hanks in *Bridge of Spies*


----------



## JanHank

Operation Finale another interesting True story, capture of Eikmann played by Ben Kingsley.


----------



## JanHank

Tonights viewing was
Judi Dench in Philomena. Another true story.


----------



## JanHank

I don´t know if anyone is interested in what I´m watching and how I rate it anymore, maybe I am waisting my time, but as I´m here now .

Last nights viewing 
Robert Redford and Brad Pitt
The Spy game.

I enjoyed it.


----------



## raynipper

No, cos we only watch live TV. So sadly pay TV is off the menu. Nope that not that sad really just choice.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> No, cos we only watch live TV. So sadly pay TV is off the menu. Nope that not that sad really just choice.
> 
> Ray.


Then why are you looking at it Raymond, I thought it were us wimmin that were the nosy ones :grin2: now get back to your TV before the lady of the house hides the remote. >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dunno why anyone would watch live TV these days, get a PVR and watch that way.


----------



## raynipper

OK Jan. I will disassociate myself from this thread. But you did ask.:surprise:
Kev why do I need to record then watch when I can watch in real time?
We do have PVRs for when several progs are at the same time.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

to zap past the adverts Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Agreed on the commercial channels Kev although mostly we do watch BBC and at times an add allows visits to the loo, check mail, snatch a bevvy etc.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're with Virgin and can record 6 channels, handy as everything is always on at the same time for us.


----------



## raynipper

We are with a €5 dish picked up at a boot and quad head €12. Thats enough outlay.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Back to struggling for stuff to watch again. Watching BBC Noughts and Crosses at the moment which is ok. Might have to read the thread again for ideas. I finished Startup (all three seasons) but unless your into hacking and tech it will probably drive you crackers.


----------



## JanHank

Two more last night, 

The Comedian with Robert de Niro 
and True Story actors were unknown to me.

Both just about watchable for me.


----------



## erneboy

Have you seen Analyse This and The Family Jan? Both gangster comedies starring De Niro.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Have you seen Analyse This and The Family Jan? Both gangster comedies starring De Niro.


*The family* for me is a series about religious beliefs and American politics, more of a documentary is that the one you meant Alan?

When I type in *Analyse this* on Prime it gives me *Reine Nervensache* with Robert de Niro, Bill Macy and Billy Crystal. this is to rent or buy.


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> *The family* for me is a series about religious beliefs and American politics, more of a documentary is that the one you meant Alan?


If Robert De Niro is in it that must be it Jan. If not it probably isn't.



JanHank said:


> When I type in *Analyse this* on Prime it gives me *Reine Nervensache* with Robert de Niro, Bill Macy and Billy Crystal. this is to rent or buy.


The cast sounds right.

You can find all the info about pretty much any telly or movie: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0122933/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2

There are very often several shows of the same name. And when names are changed for foreign markets the frequently bear no relation to the original name. We find that a lot when talking about movies to Spanish friends.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> If Robert De Niro is in it that must be it Jan. If not it probably isn't.
> 
> The cast sounds right.
> 
> You can find all the info about pretty much any telly or movie: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0122933/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2
> 
> There are very often several shows of the same name. And when names are changed for foreign markets the frequently bear no relation to the original name. We find that a lot when talking about movies to Spanish friends.


Thats the one, it´s the same cover picture. Is it worth paying 3.99€ for? There are still a lot of free films I haven´t seen yet.


----------



## erneboy

I just suggest things I think you might enjoy. I have no way of knowing what you are expected to pay for Jan.

There aren't many things I'd pay for but the way I watch is not the same as the way you do.

Being asked to pay per film seems silly to me when the films are old and have been on telly, as I assume two very old De Niro films must have been.

We have Amazon Prime too use it mainly for free deliveries. I find their selection of free movies very poor. I think they only give you a few free to get you through the door in the hope that you'll pay for pretty much anything that's particularly good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's worth looking on YouTube for older films too,.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve had Prime for years for the same reason as you Alan, it´s only now that I have started watching films and Series on that and Netflix to pass the time away in the evening. 

I tend to let my mind wander when reading at the moment otherwise that would have been my choice of entertainment, where the imagination is also used.


----------



## JanHank

I found ´The Family` on prime Loved the tennis racket beating.:grin2:

After that on Netflix another de Niro. `The Intern´ no swearing or violence, I thought a good story.


----------



## JanHank

Tonight was a murder, which involved limited swearing and blood. 

Anthony Hopkins in Fracture. 

I thought it was good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watched man on a ledge last night, quite good.


----------



## Mrplodd

If no-body else has mentioned it another brilliant series is “Designated Survivor” 

Mrs P and I are happily binge watching 3-4 episodes a night! 

Andy


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Watched man on a ledge last night, quite good.


 Well the start is a cliff hanger, I´ll look at that as well. Thanks.


----------



## JanHank

Mrplodd said:


> If no-body else has mentioned it another brilliant series is "Designated Survivor"
> 
> Mrs P and I are happily binge watching 3-4 episodes a night!
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy, I will try that one as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mrplodd said:


> If no-body else has mentioned it another brilliant series is "Designated Survivor"
> 
> Mrs P and I are happily binge watching 3-4 episodes a night!
> 
> Andy


Great series, it's bit scary in parts once you suspend disbelief, speshly that ginger bloke, dead sneaky.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Great series, it's bit scary in parts once you suspend disbelief, speshly that ginger bloke, dead sneaky.


I really laughed at the first 2 minutes I have watched, they get fully dressed to go to bed ????:grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Man on the ledge, why is the actor's face so familiar, as far as I know I haven't seen any of the other films he has been in.
Enjoyed the fim, but couldn't make out if his partner was a goody or a baddy.

Designated survivor, I watched 3 episodes Andy, would have watched more had it not got so late, maybe watch 4 tonight cos I will start earlier. 😁


----------



## barryd

Started watching the final season ( season eight) of Homeland last night. Thats a great series.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Started watching the final season ( season eight) of Homeland last night. Thats a great series.


Where is it? can´t find it on Netflix.

I have found it on Prime. Looks interesting. I´ll save it for after Designated survivor.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Homeland was good, it's on terrestrial too now, well virgin.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Where is it? can´t find it on Netflix.
> 
> I have found it on Prime. Looks interesting. I´ll save it for after Designated survivor.


I watched one season of Designated survivor. Found it a bit lame mainstream US TV but quite enjoyed it so I may go back to it. Homeland is along the same lines but a thousand times better IMO.


----------



## JanHank

I´m not mad keen on Mr. Presidents voice, it would have driven Hans to turning it off, why do we have these whisper voiced actors in lead rolls or any roll come to that.


----------



## JanHank

Finished Series 1.

I did wonder if I would be able to get through it at about episode 12, but I plodded on (no pun intended Andy) then at 16 I found myself saying things like "Oh no" "Oh sh1t" "you pig" and a big OH NO near to the end. Now I´m left in suspenders > and have to go on to series 2.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Finished Series 1.
> 
> I did wonder if I would be able to get through it at about episode 12, but I plodded on (no pun intended Andy) then at 16 I found myself saying things like "Oh no" "Oh sh1t" "you pig" and a big OH NO near to the end. Now I´m left in suspenders > and have to go on to series 2.


Im on season 2 of designated survivor and Im watching it in conjunction with Homeland season 8. Season 2 of DS really is pretty bad. Its watchable in a hollywood "God Bless America" kind of way so ill probably see it through but Homeland has me on the edge of my seat but ill have to wait each week now as episode 6 was the last one available as of yesterday.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Im on season 2 of designated survivor and Im watching it in conjunction with Homeland season 8. Season 2 of DS really is pretty bad. Its watchable in a hollywood "God Bless America" kind of way so ill probably see it through but Homeland has me on the edge of my seat but ill have to wait each week now as episode 6 was the last one available as of yesterday.


I´ll start Homeland (on Prime) today and have a rest from `God bless America.´


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I´ll start Homeland (on Prime) today and have a rest from `God bless America.´


Well yes. It's quite the opposite at times and exposes a lot of what is wrong in American politics and their international policy. The characters are more realistic and floored. Still might not be your thing but I loved it.


----------



## JanHank

Designated survivor is the kind of story I like, he is practically a nobody who becomes a somebody and it seems in the end a somebody who everybody loves.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Designated survivor is the kind of story I like, he is practically a nobody who becomes a somebody and it seems in the end a somebody who everybody loves.


I thought season 1 was ok. I quite enjoyed it and yes the heroes are all nice and do the right thing and win out in the end. I suppose it makes a change from facing the reality of the total crooked moron that is really running the show in the US right now. 

I do like some nice stuff Jan. I loved Anne With an E. Ive saved it for Michelle to watch.


----------



## JanHank

Just 3 more episodes of season 1 of Homeland and then I must find something light and preferably funny, maybe yes minister or prime minister again as it's a few years since I watched both whole series.
I need to watch something that can break me from these dreams where I'm a CIA agent 😕


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Just 3 more episodes of season 1 of Homeland and then I must find something light and preferably funny, maybe yes minister or prime minister again as it's a few years since I watched both whole series.
> I need to watch something that can break me from these dreams where I'm a CIA agent 😕


What do you think of Homeland though?

If you want something that will make you laugh there are two I can think of that were favourites of mine. Weeds and Californication. "Weeds" is really funny. Its about a widowed mother who starts selling marijuana to support her family and it grows and frequently goes out of control from there. The episodes are generally half an hour long or less and its easy watching and IMO really funny but still gripping with good story lines and characters you will like. Lots of swearing and a fair bit of bonking though! 

Californication Ive mentioned before. Comedy Drama about a woman crazy drunken writer and a whole host of other characters.


----------



## JanHank

I´ll have a look at those 2 and see if my sense of hoooomers the same as yours :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Weeds, only season 7 is free to watch on Prime and I couldn't get interested in that. 

I have had a good hour of watching excerpts from Only fools and horses on youtube , Trigger is my favourite.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Weeds, only season 7 is free to watch on Prime and I couldn't get interested in that.
> 
> I have had a good hour of watching excerpts from Only fools and horses on youtube , Trigger is my favourite.


you sure? https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/video/detail/B00HUT9F6Y/ref=atv_dp_season_select_s1

Might not be your thing mind.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> you sure? https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/video/detail/B00HUT9F6Y/ref=atv_dp_season_select_s1
> 
> Might not be your thing mind.


Yes, the rest I have to buy or rent and I´m not paying for *that*


----------



## JanHank

Last night I started watching `The English game´ I watched 2 episodes, and I am enjoying it.

Recommended all the way from Orstraalia by RWS4711

RWS initials well known to me https://rws-ammunition.com/en/

4711 known by almost everyone. https://blog.smallflower.com/4711-first-eau-de-cologne/


----------



## JanHank

Surely someone else must be watching Netflix, or are they putting some interesting stuff on UK TV for you?

I am still watching Designated Survivor, I´m on Series 3 Episode 6 and the writer has predicted a world flu pandemic, how weird is that.

From Wikipedia
_The third season premiered on Netflix on June 7, 2019.[4] In July 2019, the series was cancelled by Netflix.[5]_

But it wasn't.


----------



## Mrplodd

I’m with you on Designated Survivor, we are binge watching 2 or 3 episodes a night. 

Andy


----------



## JanHank

Mrplodd said:


> I'm with you on Designated Survivor, we are binge watching 2 or 3 episodes a night.
> 
> Andy


One thing that would improve it Andy is if only Mr. President would push his words out instead of whispering to his staff.

I must admit I didn't think I would carry on watching after the first series, but I´m really into it now and watch 2-3 episodes each night.
I even watched one at lunchtime today because I didn't feel like doing anything else.


----------



## JanHank

I've finished `Designated Survivor´ and almost finished `Homeland´. 
Must look through the list to see what takes my fancy, I've had enough of CIA and FBI for the moment :laugh:


----------



## barryd

Homeland is 8 seasons Jan!! Surely you have not been through all them yet. The final season 8 has about three episodes to go I think. Its gripping. Just finished watching the final series of Breaking Bad last night for the third time!  Great series but I had forgotten how dark and gruesome it was, especially season 5.

Dunno what to go onto next. I think ill watch Californication again as its the other end of the scale and is really funny.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Homeland is 8 seasons Jan!! Surely you have not been through all them yet. The final season 8 has about three episodes to go I think. Its gripping. Just finished watching the final series of Breaking Bad last night for the third time!  Great series but I had forgotten how dark and gruesome it was, especially season 5.
> 
> Dunno what to go onto next. I think ill watch Californication again as its the other end of the scale and is really funny.


Oh! I have a long way to go then, I thought there were only 2 seasons :laugh: 
OK, long while before I need to look for something else because this is quite gripping.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Oh! I have a long way to go then, I thought there were only 2 seasons :laugh:
> OK, long while before I need to look for something else because this is quite gripping.


It is and its worth sticking with. Season 8 is the last and ill be tempted to watch it all again down the line.


----------



## Mrplodd

If you have not yet seen it I can also recommend “Breaking Bad” it takes a couple of episodes to get going, but stick with it and you will not be disappointed.

Not sure if ‘The West Wing” is on Netflix, but it’s another good series based on the White House. 

“The Man in the High Castle” is another one that gets the little grey cells going.

Andy


----------



## JanHank

Mrplodd said:


> If you have not yet seen it I can also recommend "Breaking Bad" it takes a couple of episodes to get going, but stick with it and you will not be disappointed.
> 
> Not sure if 'The West Wing" is on Netflix, but it's another good series based on the White House.
> 
> "The Man in the High Castle" is another one that gets the little grey cells going.
> 
> Andy


I did start to watch breaking bad, but couldn´t get into it, I´ll try it again when I finish Homeland, mind you six more series, when will that be.


----------



## barryd

Breaking Bad is great Jan but there really are no feel good moments.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Breaking Bad is great Jan but there really are no feel good moments.


If it gives me bad dreams I´ll just have to watch it in the morning :grin2:


----------



## rws4711

Quote from Hank

Last night I started watching `The English game´ I watched 2 episodes, and I am enjoying it.

Recommended all the way from Orstraalia by RWS4711

RWS initials well known to me https://rws-ammunition.com/en/z

4711 known by almost everyone. https://blog.smallflower.com/4711-first-eau-de-cologne/

Sorry guys
RWS stands for my full name which is Rudolf Willi Schmidt.
Mind you nobody calls me Rudolf as i don't like to be called after a certain Reindeer


----------



## rws4711

Just watched the leisure seeker last night on Netflix and liked it. It’s a very gentle movie and it’s carried by great performances by Donald Sutherland and Helen Mirren. Might be very relevant to us older motorhomes.


----------



## JanHank

rws4711 said:


> Just watched the leisure seeker last night on Netflix and liked it. It's a very gentle movie and it's carried by great performances by Donald Sutherland and Helen Mirren. Might be very relevant to us older motorhomes.


Hi Rudi, thats a very German name you have. 
The Han(s) part of my name has gone its just Jan now although my user name will stay the same otherwise it confuses the old codgers.:grin2:

I can´t find The Leisure Seekers on my Netflix :frown2:


----------



## rws4711

I don’t think I ever forgot my old man for the name he gave me. He was just taking the easy way and named me after himself with a slight difference. He was Willi Rudolf.
Shame you don’t get the leisure seeker on the Europe Netflix. It might get released in a couple of weeks as it is brand new with us.
It’s about an old couple taking their last motorhome trip in an old Leisure Seeker RV. It’s funny and sad and definitely no blood and guts.


----------



## JanHank

I am now addicted to Homeland, all together watched 7 episodes yesterday, every time I sat down for a cup of something to to eat I watched one episode, can´t wait any longer to find out how she gets him out of this mess.

One thing was said that really made me laugh when Sol (Saul) was going to the big duck shoot "Do I look the part" he asked Quinn, who replied "If I were a duck you'd scare me". :grin2: Off to watch one now.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> It is and its worth sticking with. Season 8 is the last and ill be tempted to watch it all again down the line.


How very annoying, Season 8 is not available on the free viewing Costs 31.99€


----------



## rws4711

We are very much into *Intelligence* on Netflix. There are 2 sessions and we have only 2 episodes left.
It’s a Canadian series and we think it’s very good.
I am not sure if you get it in the UK as Netflix seems to have different shows in different countries


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> How very annoying, Season 8 is not available on the free viewing Costs 31.99€


Cheeky sods! Its available on some of the 123 movies pirate sites but use them with caution and make sure you have an adblocker set up and dont bother registering or signing up. This one appears to be working for now https://123moviess.sc/serie/homeland-season-8/?ep=37389&sv=1


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Cheeky sods! Its available on some of the 123 movies pirate sites but use them with caution and make sure you have an adblocker set up and dont bother registering or signing up. This one appears to be working for now https://123moviess.sc/serie/homeland-season-8/?ep=37389&sv=1


I´m always nervous when you say use it with caution, what do I have to look out for and how do I know it I have an adblocker?


----------



## jiwawa

It's not Netflix but I watched Blood last night on Ch5 - hopefully will be as good as the 1st series which I found gripping. It's on for 5 consecutive nights.


----------



## raynipper

Yes we also watched Jean but it took a while to get into it as we hadn't seen previous series. Looks promising. 
I also watch 'Twin' with sub titles I think on Channel 5. I found it quite interesting if a little slow at times.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I´m always nervous when you say use it with caution, what do I have to look out for and how do I know it I have an adblocker?


The worst that usually happens with these sites is you get bombarded with pop up web pages and ads. so an Adblocker like Adguard in google chrome will stop some of them but not all. I checked that one out and (for me at least) the episodes played ok and the site checks out as safe. Some of them though have been known to attract malware. I dont like recommending them as you just never know or know how well bolted down and secure the end users PC is. Sometimes they pause or buffer as well but I watched a film from that site last night and it was fine.

Ideally you should use them with a VPN as they are officially illegal to watch and some ISPs will block them. That one worked on my standard chrome browser though.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> The worst that usually happens with these sites is you get bombarded with pop up web pages and ads. so an Adblocker like Adguard in google chrome will stop some of them but not all. I checked that one out and (for me at least) the episodes played ok and the site checks out as safe. Some of them though have been known to attract malware. I dont like recommending them as you just never know or know how well bolted down and secure the end users PC is. Sometimes they pause or buffer as well but I watched a film from that site last night and it was fine.
> 
> Ideally you should use them with a VPN as they are officially illegal to watch and some ISPs will block them. That one worked on my standard chrome browser though.


Just watched the first episode of series 8 and it was perfect. Strange thing was when I started the Samsung adguard updated. So thanks, I have at least found out Carrie has recovered. :grin2:


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Just watched the first episode of series 8 and it was perfect. Strange thing was when I started the Samsung adguard updated. So thanks, I have at least found out Carrie has recovered. :grin2:


Good stuff. You must have been proper binge watching to get through to series 8 so quick. That reminds me episode 12 should be out now. Its the finale I believe. dunno whether to watch it now or save it.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Good stuff. You must have been proper binge watching to get through to series 8 so quick. That reminds me episode 12 should be out now. Its the finale I believe. dunno whether to watch it now or save it.


I am addicted to it and as I have found I can´t sleep for longer than 6 hours a night I don´t go to bed until at least midnight so I watch from about 7.30 until 11.30 with one episode while I have my lunch :laugh:


----------



## bc109

If you are familiar with torrent files, then Homeland series 8 is on Torrenting.com.
You will need an " interpreter ", like utorrent to put the files together.
Fortunately, file sharing in Spain is legal. Elsewhere, depends where you are.
Bill


----------



## erneboy

If you want to do that I'm told you'd need look for Torrent Clients, which Bill calls interpreters. Here are a few. https://www.techradar.com/best/torrent-client

The best advice says you should never look for torrent files on sites like The Pirate Bay (or one of it's many functional mirror sites which can be found by googling The Pirate Bay mirrors) or Lime torrents or any of the other torrenting sites unless you are using a VPN.

Not that I'd even even consider doing anything of this sort but I understand that if you do you really must use a reliable VPN, as a minimum. People say that to be sure you might consider using BT Guard torrent guard along with the VPN. All of that could cost a little but those people say it might keep you safe from charges of piracy or whatever.

Allegedly. I have no idea obviously. But some on here say that most things can be found without doing any of that. Again I wouldn't know, obviously.


----------



## JanHank

bc109 said:


> If you are familiar with torrent files, then Homeland series 8 is on Torrenting.com.
> You will need an " interpreter ", like utorrent to put the files together.
> Fortunately, file sharing in Spain is legal. Elsewhere, depends where you are.
> Bill


I have just finished the series 8, episode 11 wasn´t on the link Barry gave me, it showed some period drama instead.
Tomorrow I will look for something new.

Just saw your post Alan. 
I think there´s enough for me to choose from on Netflix or Prime, I only went to the other place to catch series 8 of Homeland because it wasn´t free on Prime.


----------



## erneboy

I wasn't suggesting that anyone should torrent Jan. God forbid. It's not legal, or so I hear.

I wouldn't know anything about, other than what I've read.


----------



## barryd

yes its very naughty!!!

Just watched the first three episodes of season 3 of The Crown. Very good.

Not sure what to look for next. Homeland finale was pretty good I thought. Never saw any of that coming.

dredging through the later episodes of Outlander season 5 but the last couple of episodes were crap. Still watching Californication for the third time when I fancy a laugh and still laugh out loud on occasion even though ive seen it twice before.


----------



## JanHank

I´m glad I have finished Homeland, there was a time I thought "this is too far fetched, I can´t watch anymore" but I got hooked and taken into the make believe world :grin2:


I knew Carrie wouldn't do it and being a woman meesen I had an idea something like that would happen.

I´m not ready to watch the real fantasy stuff yet, if I ever will be.
It´s time for something either more gentle or something funny.

When I look for Californication it comes up with Aquarius with David Duchovy it doesn´t look funny so don´t think it´s the right one.

No definitely not the right one, he´s a policeman in this and yours is an author.


----------



## barryd

Do you have Amazon Prime Jan? Its moved from Netflix to there I think although you will find it on that 123 movies link I gave you for Homeland I bet.

https://www.amazon.com/Californication-Season-1/dp/B0012H0DBG

Try a few episodes, they are quite short.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Do you have Amazon Prime Jan? Its moved from Netflix to there I think although you will find it on that 123 movies link I gave you for Homeland I bet.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Californication-Season-1/dp/B0012H0DBG
> 
> Try a few episodes, they are quite short.


This title is not available in your location.
I´m with Prime.de don´t forget I can´t use Amazon co.uk or .com for my Prime.
I´ll try on the other station. :laugh:


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Cheeky sods! Its available on some of the 123 movies pirate sites but use them with caution and make sure you have an adblocker set up and dont bother registering or signing up. This one appears to be working for now https://123moviess.sc/serie/homeland-season-8/?ep=37389&sv=1


This link doesn't work today Barry. :frown2:


----------



## JanHank

I have `*The leisure seekers*´ on Netflix to watch now, Rudi in Ozzyland recommended a little while back, it must be brand new because it wasn't there when he said about it.


----------



## erneboy

Try various 123 movies links Jan.

I imagine they open and close frequently.

Here are other similar sites. I'd be using a VPN for these sites, to be sure, to be sure: https://beingtricks.com/free-sites-like-123movies


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Try various 123 movies links Jan.
> 
> I imagine they open and close frequently.
> 
> Here are other similar sites. I'd be using a VPN for these sites, to be sure, to be sure: https://beingtricks.com/free-sites-like-123movies


Whats a VPN ? ta be sure coz I´m not sure,


----------



## erneboy

A Virtual Private Network. It changes your IP address. Internet Protocol address.

Simply put it doesn't show that you are you and makes you seem to be hundreds or even thousands of miles away from where you actually are so that if anyone thinks you should be paying to watch their TV programme or film it's pretty difficult to find you.

Currently I use Nord VPN but I don't rate it very highly. People will recommend others.


----------



## barryd

Opera Browser comes with a free VPN https://www.opera.com/

If I do watch 123 movies which I do occasionally I dont bother with a VPN. Never heard of anyone getting into bother in the UK at least for watching those sites. They are more likely to go after the people who are hosting them.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Opera Browser comes with a free VPN https://www.opera.com/
> 
> If I do watch 123 movies which I do occasionally I dont bother with a VPN. Never heard of anyone getting into bother in the UK at least for watching those sites. They are more likely to go after the people who are hosting them.


I watched the film, funny, but sad really.

So I have downloaded Opera, does it play Carmen? :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Opera Browser comes with a free VPN https://www.opera.com/
> 
> If I do watch 123 movies which I do occasionally I dont bother with a VPN. Never heard of anyone getting into bother in the UK at least for watching those sites. They are more likely to go after the people who are hosting them.


I now have the Opera on the laptop, how do I get this program I had for series 8 of homeland Barry?


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I now have the Opera on the laptop, how do I get this program I had for series 8 of homeland Barry?


I thought you had finished watching Homeland Jan.

You will probably need to turn on the VPN in Opera first. https://blogs.opera.com/desktop/2016/09/free-vpn-in-opera-browser-40/

This was the link for 123 movies and Homeland https://123moviess.sc/serie/homeland-season-8/?ep=37389&sv=1 once you turn on the VPN in Opera just copy and paste that address into the bar at the top of the opera screen. Maybe bookmark it. If you want to search for something else use the search bar at the top. Likely that URL will change or disappear eventually though.


----------



## Mrplodd

Try “The Tiger King” on Netflix. 

It’s as mad as a box of frogs! High level TV it isn’t, but it is very entertaining. 

Andy


----------



## baldlygo

I started watching the Tiger King last night and strangely my brother in Nairobi sent me this link this morning.


----------



## JanHank

How wonderful.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I thought you had finished watching Homeland Jan.
> 
> You will probably need to turn on the VPN in Opera first. https://blogs.opera.com/desktop/2016/09/free-vpn-in-opera-browser-40/
> 
> This was the link for 123 movies and Homeland https://123moviess.sc/serie/homeland-season-8/?ep=37389&sv=1 once you turn on the VPN in Opera just copy and paste that address into the bar at the top of the opera screen. Maybe bookmark it. If you want to search for something else use the search bar at the top. Likely that URL will change or disappear eventually though.


Yes I have finished watching homeland, but I thought you said I could probably see Californication on that Channel.
No it´s not there.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Yes I have finished watching homeland, but I thought you said I could probably see Californication on that Channel.
> No it´s not there.


Your right, its not.

Try this one. I tested it and it seems ok. https://putlocker123.me/series/8087..._jPJBhJfkINiM_KvDIBLwE6MSAlBs2NsaCZsDh1dQtWvA

Scroll down a bit, number 1 (Pilot)

Just watch out for any web pages it tries to open, just close them if they do. Dont blame me if your horrified. Having got to know you though I dont think any of it will be shocking to you.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Your right, its not.
> 
> Try this one. I tested it and it seems ok. https://putlocker123.me/series/8087..._jPJBhJfkINiM_KvDIBLwE6MSAlBs2NsaCZsDh1dQtWvA
> 
> Scroll down a bit, number 1 (Pilot)
> 
> Just watch out for any web pages it tries to open, just close them if they do. Dont blame me if your horrified. Having got to know you though I dont think any of it will be shocking to you.


Should I take that as a compliment :grin2: I have watched 3 Episodes of After Life with Ricky whats his name which is supposed to be a comedy, I haven´t found anything to laugh at yet.

I´ll now try fornicating


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Your right, its not.
> 
> Try this one. I tested it and it seems ok. https://putlocker123.me/series/8087..._jPJBhJfkINiM_KvDIBLwE6MSAlBs2NsaCZsDh1dQtWvA
> 
> Scroll down a bit, number 1 (Pilot)
> 
> Just watch out for any web pages it tries to open, just close them if they do. Dont blame me if your horrified. Having got to know you though I dont think any of it will be shocking to you.


Can´t understand how to get it to work, gone back to After life maybe it gets funny sometime, the beginning of episode 4 was a bit funny, but only for 5 minutes.


----------



## barryd

Just click on the episode and the play window should appear above. Click the play button in the middle. Sometimes you have to click it a couple of times.


----------



## raynipper

And I'm told live TV is finished.? Well I'm sticking with live TV.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Live TV is finished Ray.


----------



## raynipper

No it's not. I'm watching and recording right now Alan. Can't find the time to watch all the progs.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

There is bound to be a lag of new stuff though soon. Nobody is making anything. I was pleased to see the Mash Report on lock down on BBC. Always good for a laugh.


----------



## JanHank

Doesn't work for me, takes me to Amazon or some other place, each time I try it takes me to a new place.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Doesn't work for me, takes me to Amazon or some other place, each time I try it takes me to a new place.


Still working for me. Just tried it. I click on the first episode and up it comes. Could be the country your in or Opera, try this link. Its from the same site and its episode 1 or should be https://putlocker123.me/series/8087-watch-californication-2007/seasons/1/episodes/1


----------



## rws4711

JanHank said:


> Should I take that as a compliment :grin2: I have watched 3 Episodes of After Life with Ricky whats his name which is supposed to be a comedy, I haven´t found anything to laugh at yet.
> 
> I´ll now try fornicating


Just finished the first session of after life and not bothered about the second one. A couple of minutes with the postman, listening to the wife on the computer ,in the office, the old age home, walking the dog, at the cemetery , the prostitute, and visiting people for stupid stories. Not to forget a lot of swearing. All this fills 35 minutes and is repeated every episode. I regret watching more then one episode.

By the way what did you think of the leisure seeker?


----------



## JanHank

rws4711 said:


> Just finished the first session of after life and not bothered about the second one. A couple of minutes with the postman, listening to the wife on the computer ,in the office, the old age home, walking the dog, at the cemetery , the prostitute, and visiting people for stupid stories. Not to forget a lot of swearing. All this fills 35 minutes and is repeated every episode. I regret watching more then one episode.
> 
> By the way what did you think of the leisure seeker?


Totally agree with your first paragraph, I think its a sense of humour I do not possess, in fact I don´t think I have watched any of his work that I enjoyed.

The leisure Seeker was very sad and extremely well acted by two real professionals. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Still working for me. Just tried it. I click on the first episode and up it comes. Could be the country your in or Opera, try this link. Its from the same site and its episode 1 or should be https://putlocker123.me/series/8087-watch-californication-2007/seasons/1/episodes/1


Just tried your link on safari and Opera and still haven't seen anything of the series.


----------



## barryd

Yes i can see whats happening here. Looks like when you press play its popping up a new page window with adds and stuff in it. if you go back to the original tab on the left it will probably play. Doesnt happen on mine, probably because I have adguard extension in Chrome installed. Doesnt happen in my Opera though either. Odd

If you close the add pages that are opening the original video page should still be there and will play once you click the play button again.

This is partly why I dont normally recommend these sites. PIA.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Yes i can see whats happening here. Looks like when you press play its popping up a new page window with adds and stuff in it. if you go back to the original tab on the left it will probably play. Doesnt happen on mine, probably because I have adguard extension in Chrome installed. Doesnt happen in my Opera though either. Odd
> 
> If you close the add pages that are opening the original video page should still be there and will play once you click the play button again.
> 
> This is partly why I don´t normally recommend these sites. PIA.


Each time I click it opens a new page, I´ll give up, maybe it will come on Netflix or Prime for me one day like Rudi´s Leisure Seeker did.
There are plenty of Raunchy films & series on both should I won´t that sort of thing.
Prefer a nice story really, but they don´t seem to make many these days, as long as there´s a lot of swearing that seems to be the norm and most popular.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Each time I click it opens a new page, I´ll give up, maybe it will come on Netflix or Prime for me one day like Rudi´s Leisure Seeker did.
> There are plenty of Raunchy films & series on both should I won´t that sort of thing.
> Prefer a nice story really, but they don´t seem to make many these days, as long as there´s a lot of swearing that seems to be the norm and most popular.


Its already on Prime. I posted the link ages ago. It says you have to pay though but presumably if your a member you dont? Im not a member so I dont know. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ET13US0


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Its already on Prime. I posted the link ages ago. It says you have to pay though but presumably if your a member you dont? Im not a member so I dont know. https://www.amazon.[B]co.uk[/B]/dp/B00ET13US0


Thats Prime uk Barry, not the one I belong to, there is a difference with .de I have some different stuff to UK and they from .DE
Don´t worry about it, I will survive without fornication :grin2:


----------



## rws4711

Yes there seems to be different shows for different countries , not sure who at Amazon decides who is allowed to watch what.
We just into the 2nd Serie of Marcella which I believe been around for a while but was missed by me.
Quite a good crime Story I think
I don’t think I ever watched more Tv then in the last couple of weeks , this self isolation is obviously getting to me. I rather be motorhoming


----------



## JanHank

I have seen Marcella, can´t remember if it was here or at Heike´s last year, it was good.

I started *Unorthodox* last night, bit different, bit boring at times, I´ll persevere for a bit longer.


----------



## barryd

Anyone watched "Normal People" which seems to be dominating my iPlayer? Any good? All episodes available online.


----------



## aldra

I tried a first episode

It wasn’t for me but reviews are great

Maybe I’m too old to be bothered

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I´ve just tried 3 different things tonight and can´t remember what they were called because they were all rubbish.
One something about Hollywood and everyone wanting to get into movies, the last one the murder of newlyweds and I can´t even remember what the first one was now.


----------



## aldra

I think normal people is about young people starting sexual experience

I’ve been there, watched my kids go there

Watched my grandkids go there

And just maybe I’ll watch my great grandkids go there if they start early

Maybe I should have given it more of a chance

But I’m getting old

Sandra


----------



## aldra

jan

Marcella is good

Collateral is also good

Both on netflix 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy

Look for The Paradise, Lark Rise to Candleford or The Village. They are old fashioned moral tales which I think you will like. Mr Selfridge ditto.


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> jan
> 
> Marcella is good
> 
> Collateral is also good
> 
> Both on netflix
> 
> Sandra


Seen both Sandra.

Tonight I watched a documentary film _Secret Love_ a true and real story, I found it very emotional.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Look for The Paradise, Lark Rise to Candleford or The Village. They are old fashioned moral tales which I think you will like. Mr Selfridge ditto.


Can´t find any of those on Netflix Alan, knowing you they are probably elsewhere.
I have just found one I´ll watch tomorrow called The Imitation game, Charles Dance is in that.


----------



## erneboy

See if this works for you Jan: https://tinyzonetv.to/tv/watch-lark-rise-to-candleford-2008-free-33207

and this: https://tinyzonetv.to/tv/watch-mr-selfridge-2013-free-36829

and this: https://tinyzonetv.to/tv/watch-the-village-2013-free-32445

Maybe not?


----------



## raynipper

Just wondering if anyone else had the stamina or boredom to struggle through the last seven episodes of 'DEVS'.?
I really wonder why I bother.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

I gave up on it Ray

It is set in a futuristic technical environment but basically it’s just industrial espionage 

Maybe I’ve watched too much TV during lockdown and I’m getting bored with series after series

Oh to take the van on a trip to an open field anywhere

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> See if this works for you Jan: https://tinyzonetv.to/tv/watch-lark-rise-to-candleford-2008-free-33207
> 
> and this: https://tinyzonetv.to/tv/watch-mr-selfridge-2013-free-36829
> 
> and this: https://tinyzonetv.to/tv/watch-the-village-2013-free-32445
> 
> Maybe not?


Yes after a bit of deleting things, I can watch :laugh: Thanks Alan.


----------



## JanHank

I have just watched, on Netflix, a very appropriate film for today *The Imitation Game*.

I wonder has anyone else has ever watched it.?


----------



## erneboy

Great movie.

Turing was hard done by.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Great movie.
> 
> Turing was hard done by.


Is it a commonly known story Alan, I had never heard it before, I assume it wasn't public knowledge until 25 years ago.

Oh I started Mr Selfridge last night, it won´t play today, they say they are working on something.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> I have just watched, on Netflix, a very appropriate film for today *The Imitation Game*.
> I wonder has anyone else has ever watched it.?


My wife watches it every time it comes round. She loved WW2, SOE and anything Bletchley Park.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

I'd guess anyone who knows about computers would know about Turing. Those around him knew he was homosexual long before he was prosecuted for it. It was a piece of official nastiness.

The story goes that the Apple logo is a reference to him. I understand it isn't true though.


----------



## erneboy

Try The Bletchley Circle then. It's about a group of women who'd been code breakers finding themselves bored after the war and taking up crime solving.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Alan she has done that a couple of times. Of course loadsa war films this week.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd

The Imitation Game is an excellent film indeed. Strange how what was a criminal offence back then is now fully accepted as normal isn't it? I often wonder what my grandchildren will, in 50 years time, be amazed by what we accept as normal now. Possibly that we all used internal combustion engines vehicles? 
As for Devs I followed it to the end, which was weird, but I enjoy the intrigue of such programmes. Strange concept though! 
Can't wait for the return of "Line of Duty"! I normally cannot abide any "cop" programmes for obvious reasons, but LOD really does it for me! If you haven't seen them the entire series are on iplayer and well worth seeking out. The plot lines are *so* clever and I often (but not always) I miss the tenuous clues and then BAM! the whole thing gets turned on it's head by something unexpected but totally feasible. Brilliant TV be sure to watch it. Each series is a self contained story but with many appropriate references to previous ones. The same characters run through the lot.

Andy


----------



## JanHank

iplayer, another one I would have to pay for :frown2: 

I have to be satisfied with Netflix and Prime, I can´t justify any more subscriptions.


----------



## Gretchibald

Mr Plodd , well if it's twisty unpredictable plots you're into then 'Elementary' is for you, very loosely based on Sherlock Holmes in current times in America . Johnny Lee Miller as Sherlock morphed perfectly into this part , never goes out of character and makes the series . It is compulsive watching but you have to start at the beginning as each episode follows on from the last .


----------



## raynipper

Anyone remember "The Wire" series.?
It was long and gripping many years ago about drug dealers in Baltimore. But the fear and emotion was brilliantly portrayed.

Haven't seen any re runs lately. 

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

raynipper said:


> Anyone remember "The Wire" series.?
> It was long and gripping many years ago about drug dealers in Baltimore. But the fear and emotion was brilliantly portrayed.
> 
> Haven't seen any re runs lately.
> 
> Ray.


It took me several episodes to understand the accents Ray. It was a great show, but I almost gave up on it.


----------



## raynipper

I put subtitles on anything American Alan. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

For 2 nights I watched `*Widow*´ on Prime. It was OK

Tonight I watched this, a true story and a superb performance by Helen Mirren. Netflix.


----------



## rws4711

Fully agree Jan. A marvellous movie we seen in the cinema before corona. We really miss the cinema and hope they opening up again soon.
As we live on an island we often take the Water-bus to the mainland and after a 5 minute Drive will be in our local cineplex. We been known for watch a movie starting at 11 am, having lunch and then go back for another movie. A couple of times we even watched 3 in a day. 
As we are pensioners it only costs 5.50 Aussie dollars per person which is great value for a day out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Gretchibald said:


> Mr Plodd , well if it's twisty unpredictable plots you're into then 'Elementary' is for you, very loosely based on Sherlock Holmes in current times in America . Johnny Lee Miller as Sherlock morphed perfectly into this part , never goes out of character and makes the series . It is compulsive watching but you have to start at the beginning as each episode follows on from the last .


Plus you get Lucy Liu top.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm watching shameless, and last night, the American.


----------



## dghr272

Second series of After Life is now on Netflix, a dark comedy drama starring Ricky Gervais.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> Second series of After Life is now on Netflix, a dark comedy drama starring Ricky Gervais.
> 
> Terry


I started watching that a couple of weeks ago Terry, I wasn´t struck with it and Ricky Gervais is not a comedy actor I take to, so I stopped watching.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It is brilliantly written and acted IMHO, makes you laugh and cry in equal measure. 


And I dont like him.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It is brilliantly written and acted IMHO, makes you laugh and cry in equal measure.
> 
> And I dont like him.


I do enough crying without the help of a sad series subject. I need to either laugh or keep guessing.:grin2:


----------



## JanHank

That was about the biggest load of rubbish I have seen so far "Sherlock". 

I won´t be watching any more.

Trying ´The American´

Both Netflix.


----------



## JanHank

*More trickery*

I had one in my in box and one in the Junk.

What will whoever sent it gain if I did do as they ask?


----------



## JanHank

*Hampstead*. Netflix. Enjoyed it very much. No swearing, no violence and no sex.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> *Hampstead*. Netflix. Enjoyed it very much. *No swearing, no violence and no sex.*


Doesnt sound much fun to me.


----------



## aldra

Capernaum prime 

Powerful film, superb acting by the boy leading actor and surprisingly by the toddler 

Not a happy film but very thought provoking

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Capernaum prime
> 
> Powerful film, superb acting by the boy leading actor and surprisingly by the toddler
> 
> Not a happy film but very thought provoking
> 
> Sandra


I will try watching it Sandra, but unfortunately it is not in English here, we will see just how much German I have learnt. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

I really hope you enjoy it Jan

Perhaps enjoy isn’t the word

But I’d be interested in your opinion

The boy was superb

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I hardly got started and was interrupted by a visitor and as its quite a long film and needs me to really concentrate on the language I left it for tomorrow.


----------



## raynipper

Was that the old farmer who can't do enough for you Jan.????

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Was that the old farmer who can't do enough for you Jan.????
> 
> Ray.


No it was the old Horst who brought me eggs his hens laid yesterday.

Kurt, the farmer, may have an ulterior motive for being extra nice to me, but its not what you are thinking. :laugh:


----------



## raynipper

Ahhhhhh well done Jan. Keep em all sweet just in case you change your mind.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Ahhhhhh well done Jan. Keep em all sweet just in case you change your mind.
> 
> Ray.


It´s them that want to keep me sweet in case I change my mind, maybe!


----------



## rws4711

I am not sure if you guys get a series on Netflix called Janet King. It’s Australian and very good. Highly recommended


----------



## JanHank

rws4711 said:


> I am not sure if you guys get a series on Netflix called Janet King. It's Australian and very good. Highly recommended


It isn´t in mine Rudi.

Watched `Little Fires everywhere` over the last few nights, there must be a second season in the offing, hopefully.


----------



## JanHank

Just finished

Netflix ---Sergio. A true story about Sergio Vieira de Mello

Sérgio Vieira de Mello
Brazilian diplomat
Description
Description Sérgio Vieira de Mello was a Brazilian *United Nations diplomat* who worked on several UN humanitarian and political programs for over 34 years.

Born: March 15, 1948, Rio de Janeiro, State of Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Died: August 19, 2003, Baghdad, Iraq Canal hotel bombing.


----------



## JanHank

Amazon Prime Galioth

I am on the second series, but I have decided to skip the rest of the episodes and go to the last one, it is too far fetched for me.
The first series was quite entertaining, but whoever writes this stuff must make it up from their own nightmares and for me its gone too far.
I like the main characters, I enjoy the performance of Billy Bob Thornton (who I of course had never heard of before).

Time for something nice again.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Amazon Prime Galioth
> 
> I am on the second series, but I have decided to skip the rest of the episodes and go to the last one, it is too far fetched for me.
> The first series was quite entertaining, but whoever writes this stuff must make it up from their own nightmares and for me its gone too far.
> I like the main characters, I enjoy the performance of Billy Bob Thornton (who I of course had never heard of before).
> 
> Time for something nice again.


Do you know, I think I am going senile. I told you yesterday I had not heard of that one but I just watched the trailer and I remember watching it last year but cant remember much about it other than it was good.  Billy Bob Thornton was superb in the Fargo series.

I started watching "White Lines" last night which is new and first season out on Netflix. Reviews were mixed but I really enjoyed episode 1. Set in Ibiza about a girl who discovers her elder brother, a DJ was murdered there 20 years earlier. Good cast, quite funny but gripping (So far)


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Do you know, I think I am going senile. I told you yesterday I had not heard of that one but I just watched the trailer and I remember watching it last year but cant remember much about it other than it was good.  Billy Bob Thornton was superb in the Fargo series.
> 
> I started watching "White Lines" last night which is new and first season out on Netflix. Reviews were mixed but I really enjoyed episode 1. Set in Ibiza about a girl who discovers her elder brother, a DJ was murdered there 20 years earlier. Good cast, quite funny but gripping (So far)


Sunday morning, I feel lazy, dull outside so just watched the first episode of White lines. 
It´s certainly different to what I´m used to 0

Very colourful so I´ll carry on watching that series next.

I´ll probably get fed up with it if its more of the same, I get bored very quickly with these series's.


----------



## JanHank

Another series written by someone who in my opinion has a warped imagination.
I've watched 3 episodes of_ White lines_ and that's enough for me. 
Good job I don´t have to share a TV with someone who would enjoy watching it :smile2:
I was going to ask, do all men enjoy this bloodthirsty stuff, but I can say "no" because I know someone who'd have either turned them off or done something else if I had wanted to watch.

I am now going to Prime and tonight will watch "Dare to be Wild" based on a true story of Mary Reynolds an Irish Gardner,
hopefully there will be no blood, guts or amputations in that.


----------



## Mrplodd

Just finished the first series of "Das Boot" on NowTV (Sky Lite really) It's very well done but, unlike the original series which was utterly immersive because it was all set on a submarine during WW2, the remake has two plot lines running, one on the sub and the other on shore, but the 2 plots are linked. 
Series 2 is released on Tuesday.
Sadly we have now got to the end of "Designated Survivor" every bit as good as "The West Wing" was, shame it takes a few episodes to get going as that puts some people off.
Penny Dreadful is our next must watch, a trifle strange but I am assured by my daughter it's good.
If no-one has yet seen it "Peaky Blinders" on BBC Iplayer is *very* good indeed, a bit gruesome at times but excellent drama.

Andy


----------



## JanHank

Mrplodd said:


> Just finished the first series of "Das Boot" on NowTV (Sky Lite really) It's very well done but, unlike the original series which was utterly immersive because it was all set on a submarine during WW2, the remake has two plot lines running, one on the sub and the other on shore, but the 2 plots are linked.
> Series 2 is released on Tuesday.
> Sadly we have now got to the end of *"Designated Survivor"* every bit as good as "The West Wing" was, shame it takes a few episodes to get going as that puts some people off.
> Penny Dreadful is our next must watch, a trifle strange but I am assured by my daughter it's good.
> If no-one has yet seen it* "Peaky Blinders"* on BBC Iplayer is *very* good indeed, a bit gruesome at times but excellent drama.
> 
> Andy


I have seen Peaky Blinders I thought there were going to be another series.
Das Boot (would you believe :frown2 and The West wing are not on my Netflix.

I have just discover by putting Das Boot in the Netflix search a lot of war films including "Look who is back" (Hitler comedy) I may try watching that, but its only in the original language, German so probably have to split it into a few parts.
I thought having an English title it would be an English production.


----------



## Mrplodd

Not sure where The West Wing is (might be Amazon Prime) as I watched it all on DVD. As for Das Boot that’s on Sky and Now TV. I have to say that NowTV is pretty good. They even offer a free period to try it out.
Sadly the original DAs Boot TV series isn’t on YouTube, but there are lots of clips from it. They are still worth watching, the tension, and drama, in many of them is SO believable. It’s subtitled but, for once, that seems to add to the drama.

Andy


----------



## barryd

I wouldnt mind giving Das Boot a go. Not seen any of the originals but I really struggle long term with subtitles. I have trouble reading them for a long period of time.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I wouldnt mind giving Das Boot a go. Not seen any of the originals but I really struggle long term with subtitles. I have trouble reading them for a long period of time.


We saw the original umpteen years ago when we still lived in England, it was in black and white if I remember correctly, extremely gripping and I don´t think I had trouble with the subtitles Barry, because like you I struggle with them because mostly they are not left on the screen for me to make sense of them.

Just had a look for NowTV, would you believe I can´t get your UK version, but I can get the Irish one., its a pay for, not paying for anything else as I have said many times.


----------



## raynipper

Wait for it to come round again on 'live' TV and get a big TV you can read the subtitles on.
Most of the series being commented on have been on 'live' TV recently.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

A film on Netflix that I quite enjoyed was Dangerous Lies. Not a big smash and not very good rating though.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> A film on Netflix that I quite enjoyed was Dangerous Lies. Not a big smash and not very good rating though.


I just took a look, I started watching that sometime back got half way through and don´t know why I didn´t finish it, I´ll watch it later.:smile2:


----------



## barryd

I dont mind a few subtitles, maybe 10-20%. Its not that I cant read them I just find them annoying and hard work after a while. I like to focus on the visuals and whats going on.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I dont mind a few subtitles, maybe 10-20%. Its not that I cant read them I just find them annoying and hard work after a while. I like to focus on the visuals and whats going on.


If I remember rightly Das Boot was more visual drama than sub titled, extremely good acting and really made you feel as if you are in the submarine with them.

I expect they are different actors in the new one.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> A film on Netflix that I quite enjoyed was Dangerous Lies. Not a big smash and not very good rating though.


Finished the film now :laugh:


----------



## JanHank

Look who´s back, 15 mins and that was enough even though I understood most of what was said.

I tried watching "We are Soldiers" It was so noisy and just like being on a battle field, after about 30 mins I skipped to the end.


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> Look who´s back, 15 mins and that was enough even though I understood most of what was said.
> 
> I tried watching "We are Soldiers" It was so noisy and just like being on a battle field, after about 30 mins I skipped to the end.


Tonight's viewing I very much enjoyed, it may surprise you when I tell you it was

"A star is born" I did have to turn the sound right down at times. The last song bit me quite hard though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Do you know, I think I am going senile. I told you yesterday I had not heard of that one but I just watched the trailer and I remember watching it last year but cant remember much about it other than it was good.  Billy Bob Thornton was superb in the Fargo series.
> 
> I started watching "White Lines" last night which is new and first season out on Netflix. Reviews were mixed but I really enjoyed episode 1. Set in Ibiza about a girl who discovers her elder brother, a DJ was murdered there 20 years earlier. Good cast, quite funny but gripping (So far)


I watched White Lines, good series, over now, waiting for Designated Survivor to come back, ditto Homeland, watched "the last days of American crime" last night, quite good.

Also Watching Shameless, and "lost in space" a new series, not bad, I like a bit of Sci Fi, Bloodline is another good series, Ex_Machina is a good AI type flim.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I watched White Lines, good series, over now, waiting for Designated Survivor to come back, ditto Homeland, watched "the last days of American crime" last night, quite good.
> 
> Also Watching Shameless, and "lost in space" a new series, not bad, I like a bit of Sci Fi, Bloodline is another good series, Ex_Machina is a good AI type flim.


Howdy Kev! Homeland is finished now but I might watch it all again. Thats what Im doing now. Just watching the old stuff over again. Currently back watching Nashville for the second time! I even covered one of their songs although "cover" implies it was something like the original. Described as horrible noise by some on FC (well not quite so polite as that).

I watched the original version of Shameless when it was on, loved it. "No Offence" is good if you like Paul Abbot stuff (Shameless writer). Gave up on Bloodline and Designated Survivor. Ozarks is good and I just downloaded series 3 last night except I cant remember what happened. Thats why I am able to watch stuff I watched a few years ago. Memory like a Gold fish when it comes to TV programs.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Howdy Kev! Homeland is finished now but I might watch it all again. Thats what Im doing now. Just watching the old stuff over again. Currently back watching Nashville for the second time! I even covered one of their songs although "cover" implies it was something like the original. Described as horrible noise by some on FC (well not quite so polite as that).
> 
> I watched the original version of Shameless when it was on, loved it. "No Offence" is good if you like Paul Abbot stuff (Shameless writer). Gave up on Bloodline and Designated Survivor. Ozarks is good and I just downloaded series 3 last night except I cant remember what happened. Thats why I am able to watch stuff I watched a few years ago. Memory like a Gold fish when it comes to TV programs.


I have come to the conclusion I must just look for stuff myself, all this blood guts and sex is not entertainment for me, except when I was participating in the latter which is a long distance memory :frown2:

My sleeping pattern is bad enough and all this violence gives me worse dreams than normal and they are already ridiculous.


----------



## JanHank

Just finished watching George Clooney in `The American´ I had watched half sometime back and thought it a bore, the second half was also a bore.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched it recently it was okay


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I watched it recently it was okay


Are you talking about the American Kev?

I know someone who would have liked it, not for the film itself, but the gun smithing Clooney was doing, I could just imagine him putting Clooney right >


----------



## JanHank

I´m a bit, well more than a bit annoyed with Netflix, I have just watched the first season of Borgen and liked it. I was going to start on season 2 last night and it hasn't been translated into English yet  the subtitles are there, but not the audio and I´m not going to struggle. with the German, it will probably take me 2 days to watch 1 episode having to stop and go back to listen to something again and I don´t like sub titles.
Have to watch something else now :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Have you tried the unberella acadamy yet Jan?


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Have you tried the unberella acadamy yet Jan?


 No Kev this series was the first Netflix (or Prime) I have watched for weeks, it just happened to be on my opening page when I put Netflix on.
I´ll have a look.

Found it, I´ll give it a go tonight.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a bit of an odd one, but okay once you get into it, 2nd series just come out. have you tried the new series of lost in space?


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It's a bit of an odd one, but okay once you get into it, 2nd series just come out. have you tried the new series of lost in space?


I haven´t seen the first Kev, is it sci-fi because I don´t do that stuff.


----------



## barryd

Gangs of London, Sky Atlantic I think.

Wow! Just watched the feature length episode 1 (of 9). Looks pretty good but definitely not for the the faint hearted. Pretty violent stuff but seems great so far.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Have you tried the unberella acadamy yet Jan?


Oh dear Kev, whatever made you think I could watch more that 1 episode of that crubbish, I couldn´t even finish that one.
Not my scene at all, even worser than Barry´s blood and guts.
I´ll have to find my own unless someone can suggest a sensible series.


----------



## aldra

I don’t know if In the Line of Duty is only available on I Player

We are glued to it binge watching, till 2.30 am last night !

Just one more episode has become our mantra, I’m loving it 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> I don't know if In the Line of Duty is only available on I Player
> 
> We are glued to it binge watching, till 2.30 am last night !
> 
> Just one more episode has become our mantra, I'm loving it
> 
> Sandra


I have been told about that before, but unfortunately I can´t get iPlayer here Sandra and its not on Netflix or Prime.


----------



## patp

There is a new series of In the Line of Duty currently on BBC1. Too late to get into it now, Sandra, but I am sure it will be available in iplayer soon.


----------



## aldra

The whole series is on I Player Pat

I’m currently just finishing series three and loving it 

Sandra


----------



## Webby1

JanHank said:


> I have been told about that before, but unfortunately I can´t get iPlayer here Sandra and its not on Netflix or Prime.


Line of Duty has been one of my favourite series........................ever.

Have you tried to use a VPN to get IPlayer...............don't be put off.....................you can do it.


----------



## JanHank

Webby1 said:


> Line of Duty has been one of my favourite series........................ever.
> 
> Have you tried to use a VPN to get IPlayer...............don't be put off.....................you can do it.


I have watched episode 1 of the first series this afternoon on Youtube, must see more.

Found on the internet about VPN.
* How to get BBC iPlayer abroad*
You'll need a subscription to a VPN We'd recommend NordVPN as well as ExpressVPN, but you can find our whole top ten in our round-up of the best VPNs.
Download your VPN app of choice on your Mac, iPhone or iPad.
Log in.
Choose a server based in the UK.
Browse to BBC iPlayer and log in.

So now I must put on my IT hat and see if I can do it :grin2:
I asked Apple apps for VPN and this is what the showed me.


----------



## eurajohn

Don't know how good or otherwise those offerings are but BBC Iplayer is not an easy one to access from abroad.

Don't think you'll find a free one that will work, I use VPN its not cheap but from the many I've tried it's the only one that works with BBC.

.


----------



## aldra

Definitely you must see more Jan 

Im addicted 

Goodness knows I need an addiction 

Loving it, it draws me in , I’m trying to solve it yet not quite managing 

Passes a night after a lonely day 

Uses my brain with its twist and turns

Sandra


----------



## Webby1

That's how you do it Jan.

Try one that gives a free trial as BBC gets wise to them .................how can there be 50 people in that house watching BBC on their internet connection

............and then you get blocked.

Pure VPN seems to work well for us......but I think you are Apple.

And who would have thought, after all the intricate episodes that H would turn out to be...............................


----------



## JanHank

Webby1 said:


> That's how you do it Jan.
> 
> Try one that gives a free trial as BBC gets wise to them .................how can there be 50 people in that house watching BBC on their internet connection
> 
> ............and then you get blocked.
> 
> Pure VPN seems to work well for us......but I think you are Apple.
> 
> And who would have thought, after all the intricate episodes that H would turn out to be...............................


I wish I hadn´t started this lark now. I can´t make out what to do next, I´m too tired, it will have to wait until tomorrow now.
So I´ll say good night all.


----------



## raynipper

Yep 'kiss'.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just started watching "line of duty" on Netflix, looks quite good, also "The Fall"


----------



## patp

I would use i player, Sandra, if I could get my head around it each time I want it. I hate to fiddle with technology because I had some bad early experiences of mucking the whole thing up by fiddling. You would think that daughter of mine would help but, being a physio, she can be a tough cookie! I remember her making her grandmother do her own seatbelt up and waiting ten minutes while she struggled. Fat chance she will fall for me saying "I can't do it"


----------



## raynipper

I opted for Pure VPN as well Jan thinking we would try it when in Portugal. Ha ha as we haven't been anywhere since last Dec. But it does seem to work here in Normandy if I can be bothered to faf about.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn

eurajohn said:


> Don't know how good or otherwise those offerings are but BBC Iplayer is not an easy one to access from abroad.
> 
> Don't think you'll find a free one that will work, I use VPN its not cheap but from the many I've tried it's the only one that works with BBC.
> 
> .


Should have been Pure VPN .

.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> I would use i player, Sandra, if I could get my head around it each time I want it. I hate to fiddle with technology because I had some bad early experiences of mucking the whole thing up by fiddling. You would think that daughter of mine would help but, being a physio, she can be a tough cookie! *I remember her making her grandmother do her own seatbelt up and waiting ten minutes while she struggled. Fat chance she will fall for me saying "I can't do it" :*)


Good for her :grin2: your daughter I mean, old (er) people tend to think its too much for them because they can´t do something after 2 attempts, it´s usually only the physical attempts I give up on now, but spend ages on techie stuff, keeps the brain alive.

I often think to myself, there were 6 in the family, the 2 with the less brain power are the only 2 that have mastered using a computer, the other one was Brian in Australia who taught me over email an awful lot about the computer, he used to fix old ones he found at the rubbish dump to give to older people near him and go to give them lessons :laugh: the other four had/have no idea, they just about manage the landline phone, one has a mobile, but has absolutely no idea how to use it. Like most worthwhile things you have to keep trying.

I will now go back to working out what I am supposed to do now with this VPN, but I will not be using it if it costs a lot.


----------



## JanHank

How long have I been trying? this buddy password business gets on my nerves, I am cut off from my email by Microsoft because I keep putting the wrong password they say, on my list it is the correct one, Microsoft keep doing this, cutting me off say they have text a security number to my mobile and no text arrives, I have been waiting since last night for this number to arrive, then the email worked again until just now when I started messing with the VPN again, kept asking for password, which bloody password, I tried them all, non worked and they cut off the email again.

I want to cancel this VPN because I can´t be bothered, I have other things to do, but I don´t know where to cancel it. :frown2:
I will ask Mr. Google and if he doesn't know then Apple support will be next.


----------



## raynipper

The Pure VPN can be bought for about $1.98 a month if you sign up for 5 years. I just hope I live that long to benifit.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

A young man in the Philippines helped me cancel the VPN, 10 minute call--- All done through the iPhone and if I change my mind it is easy to subscribe again.

iPad comes today, then I can have a threesome, I mean I will have a threesome >


----------



## eurajohn

Which VPN have you been trying Jan, VPN is just a catch all name for a Virtual Private Network and they are not all the same or indeed all do the same thing.
Most of the free / cheap ones will do a restricted amount of keeping your profile or whereabouts private but to access streaming facility especially BBC Iplayer you will need one that will cost you.

Don't be put off by cheapo ones failing to work as you need, check the internet for revues of those available and focus on those that reviews say work with Iplayer.
I can positively state that Pure VPN allows access to Iplayer from France, Spain and Portugal, or did the last time I used it there.

.


----------



## aldra

patp said:


> I would use i player, Sandra, if I could get my head around it each time I want it. I hate to fiddle with technology because I had some bad early experiences of mucking the whole thing up by fiddling. You would think that daughter of mine would help but, being a physio, she can be a tough cookie! I remember her making her grandmother do her own seatbelt up and waiting ten minutes while she struggled. Fat chance she will fall for me saying "I can't do it"


Pat, does your TV not just automatically support IPlayer ?

Along with Netflix etc

I just click on it When it appears on the bar

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Dunno about others Sandra but our 'smart' TV which I have never managed to actually connect to the net, requires entering a 'home' menu, shifting up, down or sideways to be able to select Netflix, Youtube, the 'net', etc. Then negotiating a numeric menu and by then I'm fed up and go back to the Sat.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

eurajohn said:


> Which VPN have you been trying Jan, VPN is just a catch all name for a Virtual Private Network and they are not all the same or indeed all do the same thing.
> Most of the free / cheap ones will do a restricted amount of keeping your profile or whereabouts private but to access streaming facility especially BBC Iplayer you will need one that will cost you.
> 
> Don't be put off by cheapo ones failing to work as you need, check the internet for revues of those available and focus on those that reviews say work with Iplayer.
> I can positively state that Pure VPN allows access to Iplayer from France, Spain and Portugal, or did the last time I used it there.
> 
> .


It was VPN Pro Express VPN from the Apple Appstore. If I want to restart it I can easily do it with the iPhone 32.99€ per year so wouldn't break the bank. The Apple chappie said I should contact the supplier to help set it up, its not something the Apple team are trained to do.

Anyway, my iPad was delivered half an hour ago I am stuck on *Connect to Mac or to a PC with iTunes. * done that and nothing is happening so must get Apple support again.:grin2: and talk to another nice young man.


----------



## aldra

raynipper said:


> Dunno about others Sandra but our 'smart' TV which I have never managed to actually connect to the net, requires entering a 'home' menu, shifting up, down or sideways to be able to select Netflix, Youtube, the 'net', etc. Then negotiating a numeric menu and by then I'm fed up and go back to the Sat.
> 
> Ray.


As you know Ray I'm not tech savvy

A photo of my TV screen


----------



## raynipper

Yes that looks more user friendly than ours Sandra. If I can wrench the remote from Prue when she drops off I will take a pic of ours.
You have to toggle about and if you make a mistake it's back to square one again. Life's too short.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

There’s a button on the remote which when pressed brings up the bar to connect to whichever 

program you want to view, some are pay only , others I player, Itv Etc are free to view 

You can pay a subscription if you want the ITV programmes minis adverts, you can’t fast forward in order to by pass them which is a nuisance 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

They look at like the TV controls Ray 

The bottom bar on our Tv are apps which are accessed by the home button on the control

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

I gave up years ago to even try to connect to my router. Limited internet speed and Prue is happy with the Humax and 200+ FREE channels. KISS.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes that looks more user friendly than ours Sandra. If I can wrench the remote from Prue when she drops off I will take a pic of ours.
> You have to toggle about and if you make a mistake it's back to square one again. Life's too short.
> 
> Ray.


No wonder yours doesn't work properly, its out of date. 0


----------



## raynipper

It's only 11 years old Jan. Our old CRT was 30 years old before I sold it for a tenner.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

If Pru is happy it doesn’t need fixing Ray 

Give her back the remote control

We have humax and it sits there unused , keep saying we need to sort it out......one day 

Sandra :kiss:


----------



## eurajohn

Ray, no matter how " smart" your TV is, don't think you'll access Iplayer with it unless it is capable of going through a VPN, as your internet connection will tell it that you are in France, which will inhibit Iplayer.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> It's only 11 years old Jan. Our old CRT was 30 years old before I sold it for a tenner.
> 
> Ray.


 You took the photo today? look at the photo dear boy. Today is your unlucky day some would say.

I think perhaps I should get one of these TV´s next nearer to the winter time, do you have just one control for everything or half a dozen to mess about with?


----------



## raynipper

Yes John.
I can't be bothered to couple up another pair of extenders, engage the VPN, to try and watch online content at 6mbps when we are happy with what we have. 
I have watch the odd iPlayer prog using the VPN on the monitor but can't see why when we have a nice large TV next room. Seems pointless to me as we are not short of programs or recordings.
If we try to look online it's going to be me faffing about and at the moment as Sandra says Prue is happy with the Humax remote and channels.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> You took the photo today? look at the photo dear boy. Today is your unlucky day some would say.
> 
> I think perhaps I should get one of these TV´s next nearer to the winter time, do you have just one control for everything or half a dozen to mess about with?


I guess my camera doesn't like '13'. 
It all depends on where your getting your TV signal from Jan. Direct from an Ariel on the chimney but your too far from UK.
A sat dish and once again you will need a large dish and then a sat receiver.

So probably at least two remotes one for the TV and one for the input tuner. Thats what we have but after turning the TV on we then only need to use the Humax remote.

Via the modem and net I guess just the TV one. But thats a guess depending on the TV.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Just watched four straight episodes last night of Line Of Duty , till 2.30 am

I’m definitely hooked 

I watch on I Player someone said it’s on Netflix?

Love it now on series 4 or is it 5 ?

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Great innit Sandra. Last episode tonight on BBC1 of the first series.

ray.


----------



## JanHank

Don´t keep on about it, I can´t see it, it´s not on my Netflix.:frown2:


----------



## dghr272

Tunnel Bear worked well on my iPad as a vpn in Spain last year, sadly can’t speak for this year, I paid a monthly subscription then.

Line of Duty added extra interest for us picking out locations, as it was filmed mainly in (NI) 

Terry


----------



## aldra

Sorry Jan, but I’m so so hooked 

Hence the 2.30 am 

Just one more, and one more after that

Have I, did I , solve it?

Partly, there is always a sting in the tail

I didn’t realise it was filmed in Northern Ireland , but then again I haven’t yet have the pleasure of visiting it

Well not for many years and then only Cork which was beautiful 

With a horse called Peggy on a horse drawn caravan who knew exactly where she was going no deviation allowed , and a riding horse who refused to be swayed beyond our destination , who padded up the beach and shot into a gallop on the way back

Wet and damp one of us dutifully rode her each day as we plodded to our destination 

But those destinations were something else a true Irish welcome 

But it was a long time ago 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

That was very interesting
Netflix. Official secrets


----------



## dghr272

The Fall is my latest watch, quite gripping and set in Belfast with Jamie Dornan and Gillian Anderson. Well worth a binge viewing.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

I'll look for that tomorrow Terry.

Another true story about Kenny Waters wrongfully convicted of murder 
'Conviction' Also very interesting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks like a good watch, already watching the fall.


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> The Fall is my latest watch, quite gripping and set in Belfast with Jamie Dornan and Gillian Anderson. Well worth a binge viewing.
> 
> Terry


Found it, on Prime :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

I have already seen it, strange though because it was in English, now it´s only in German, no alternative. 
The hunt is on for something else now.


----------



## aldra

Started The Fall ,

Just episode I 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I tried to find something, but failed miserably because they were either fantasy or stupid 

Must go through the recommendations again.

I enjoyed Borgen Series 1, but season 2 has English subtitles only not English Audio, it says its delayed still.

Mr. Selfridge Series 1 I enjoyed very much, waiting to be sent season 2 :grin2:


----------



## erneboy

If you likes Mr Selfridge you'll probably like The Paradise too Jan.

Have you seen North Square, Silk, Endeavour, George Gently?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Seen Silk, and George Gently, not the others are they of the same type?


----------



## JanHank

I will have a look later, having a bit of toilet trouble at the moment, no not me This stupid cistern that I can´t even fid on youtube.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Get a plumber Gerty.


----------



## erneboy

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Seen Silk, and George Gently, not the others are they of the same type?


Endeavour is the young Morse. A good watch, quite a few series. North Square is similar to silk and may have inspired it I think. The Paradise is the story of a department store, family tele but still I liked it.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Get a plumber Gerty.


What and pay them 100€ for something I may be able to do myself, I have to learn to be a maintenance man now you know.
:laugh:


----------



## barryd

Gillian Anderson is in Sex Education. Currently watching it with Michelle in the van. (Already seen it myself). If you fancy a laugh it's quite a hoot.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Californication is a good watch, a bit graphic in parts, but funny.


----------



## JanHank

This is like going into one of those shops that have so much stuff in I just walk out again :grin2:

I will now have a look at all you recommendations, not to say I will find them all on my stations.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As the topic is Netflix, that is where my stuff is shown Gert.


----------



## JanHank

Out of all that lot the only one I can see for free is Barrys Sex Education on Netflix, the opening scene is.:laugh: I thought only girls did that.

The rest are not on Netflix or Prime here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, well that's a bit rubbish innit girl.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> As the topic is Netflix, that is where my stuff is shown Gert.


Maybe, but not on my Netflix , it would cost me 39,47€ for the series from Prime

I don´t get all the same stuff as you.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Californication is a good watch, a bit graphic in parts, but funny.


Probably my favourite show of all time. Hank Moody is my role model. 

Seen it all three times.

I did a few covers from random songs from that show and sons of anarchy. That's a goodUn but pretty grim at times.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Probably my favourite show of all time. Hank Moody is my role model.
> 
> Seen it all three times.
> 
> I did a few covers from random songs from that show and sons of anarchy. That's a goodUn but pretty grim at times.


Try "Rake" it's in a similar vane but ozzy.


----------



## JanHank

I watched the first episode of Sex Education last night I won´t bother with any more unless you tell me a story does develop.

Non of the other things suggested can I get here.


----------



## erneboy

I don't think you can judge any series on one or even two episodes if it's just not interesting you very much.

On the other hand if you actually don't like it one episode in because it's just a gratuitous shoot 'em up or otherwise going in a direction you can't stand then I think you should just bin it and move on. I cannot stand pointless shoot 'em up series or the like. 

On the other hand some of the series I've enjoyed most were a struggle to begin with. The most notable examples I can think of were The Sopranos and The Wire, both terrific tele in my opinion and both at first glance might have seemed to be pointless shoot 'em ups. They were shoot'em ups but it wasn't pointless.

I couldn't even understand the dialogue in The Wire.

Hang on in for a while.


----------



## JanHank

Tonight I watched a film "A beautiful mind" about Professor John Nash, Nobel & Abel Prize winner.

I had never heard of him or if I had didn't remember him of course, but he was a remarkable man and I enjoyed the film.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched Venom last night on Netflix, good film, alian invasion, if you watch it, when the credits come up don't switch off, scroll through the credits and there is a bit more, when that ends scroll through again and you get a spiderman cartoon.


----------



## JanHank

No thank you from me.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I watched the first episode of Sex Education last night I won´t bother with any more unless you tell me a story does develop.
> 
> Non of the other things suggested can I get here.


Yeah it does. Well a bit. It's just light hearted fun. Well that and I seriously have the hots for Amy. The one shagging in the opening scene.

Michelle is enjoying it so it's not just me being a pervert.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Try "Rake" it's in a similar vane but ozzy.


Just read the wiki. Sounds ok and five seasons. I'll give it a go but can't download it here as the bloody Tuggers have blocked the free wifi in the rally field.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Just read the wiki. Sounds ok and five seasons. I'll give it a go but can't download it here as the bloody Tuggers have blocked the free wifi in the rally field.


How do I download stuff on the iPad, I can´t use an external hard drive because there is no USB socket.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> How do I download stuff on the iPad, I can´t use an external hard drive because there is no USB socket.


Just download like you would on any device. I presume Netflix has a download option?


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Just download like you would on any device. I presume Netflix has a download option?


As I can´t remember ever downloading anything :frown2: Where is the option to download on Netflix please boss?


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> As I can´t remember ever downloading anything :frown2: Where is the option to download on Netflix please boss?


Dunno as I don't use Netflix. :lol: I would have thought there would be s way of downloading stuff like you can with Iplayer for a limited time. Maybe someone who subscribes will know


----------



## barryd

Here you go

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.businessinsider.com/how-to-download-netflix-movies-on-ipad?amp

And how to renew the downloads

https://help.netflix.com/en/node/54...tflix app, select,Download to renew the title.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Dunno as I don't use Netflix. :lol: I would have thought there would be s way of downloading stuff like you can with Iplayer for a limited time. Maybe someone who subscribes will know


Hands on hips :frown2: 
If you don´t have Netflix or Amazon Prime why do you keep telling me I should watch this or that when you know I wont find them there, you know I can´t get that stuff you do, maybe just as well I can´t.>

One of my Godsons is into amateur film making, he has reviewed a film on his facebook page called _Zombies from Sector 9
_ You would love all the blood an gore.:grin2:

Now you have addedded some thing while I was typing this.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> As I can´t remember ever downloading anything :frown2: Where is the option to download on Netflix please boss?


Click within the red circle to download to your current device or the yellow circle to watch live.

Terry

Edit, screenshot from iPad.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> Hands on hips :frown2:
> If you don´t have Netflix or Amazon Prime why do you keep telling me I should watch this or that when you know I wont find them there, you know I can´t get that stuff you do, maybe just as well I can´t.>
> 
> Now you have addedded some thing while I was typing this.


Hey, you a bit grumpy today ?:surprise:

Terry


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.businessinsider.com/how-to-download-netflix-movies-on-ipad?amp
> 
> And how to renew the downloads
> 
> https://help.netflix.com/en/node/54...tflix app, select,Download to renew the title.


That looks very time consuming and I am not going to watch them in a few days, hopefully I wont have time :laugh:

Howsomever I will have a go because you have so kindly found out for me 0 XX


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> Hey, you a bit grumpy today ?:surprise:
> 
> Terry


On the contrary dear man, I am in a devilish mood and I know he can take it. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> Click within the red circle to download to your current device or the yellow circle to watch live.
> 
> Terry
> 
> Edit, screenshot from iPad.


That looks easy, I will have a go, must first take my little lad out while its not raining, I will report back later. X


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> That looks easy, I will have a go, must first take my little lad out while its not raining, I will report back later. X


Pic above was related to a series, movie download has a similar downward pointing arrow. From memory some movies don't give a download option.

Terry


----------



## erneboy

I suppose most of us recommend things we've enjoyed Jan. Like Barry I don't use Netflix and rarely Amazon but mine are UK and Spain anyway so I don't know what's on .de there.


----------



## JanHank

I´m back quicker than usual because its 33 km wild with gusts up to 60 km and I don´t like the wind in or out side.

I will now use up another 2 hours I suppose trying to work out how this downloading goes.


----------



## JanHank

No where can I find anything like your picture Terry.

No arrows anywhere or any thing to say download.

I have Netflix.com


----------



## aldra

Whoops sorry Jan 

But I thought we could use the thread for any good series 

Even if you can’t see it

Finished line of duty, brilliant, it might yet come on Netflix 

Finished also Srike by J K Rowling ( Harry Potter )

A cross between Agatha Christie and midsummer murders, not holding my breath if it ever comes up on Netflix , but he’s rather dishy 

Watching the Fall, and another I player Fort Salem 

Maybe we can all share the thread?

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

New series of Strike this weekend on live 'free' TV.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

For goodness sake , it was a joke I was having with Barry, why is everyone getting so? well just so.

I´m pleased the thread is still carrying on about things to watch.

I´m trying to find a film I can watch, the comedies are all American and very few American comedies make me laugh much.

Now on to true life and Wikileaks ? ? not sure if I will stay the distance.


----------



## aldra

I’ve already watched it Ray

On I player 

Enjoy , and let me know what you think 

You might find her dishy and forgive >

Sandra:kiss:


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> For goodness sake , it was a joke I was having with Barry, why is everyone getting so? well just so.
> 
> I´m pleased the thread is still carrying on about things to watch.
> 
> I´m trying to find a film I can watch, the comedies are all American and very few American comedies make me laugh much.
> 
> Now on to true life and Wikileaks ? ? not sure if I will stay the distance.


Calm down girl

No ones getting so? Well just so

Travel to England , up north and we will watch together, I will not walk well, but even so I'll give you a run for your money girl

And I'd be more than delighted to have you stay, but if you want to meet the hound from hell be quick he's getting old

But aren't we all

Sandra


----------



## barryd

I think its worth mentioning anything good no matter what network it's on. If it happens to be on one you subscribe to then you can download it. My sources of downloads are not the normal ones so I have no idea what networks they are broadcast on.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I think its worth mentioning anything good no matter what network it's on. If it happens to be on one you subscribe to then you can download it. My sources of downloads are not the normal ones so I have no idea what networks they are broadcast on.


I have too many things going on to worry about this right now :crying:


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> I have too many things going on to worry about this right now :crying:


And I thought you weemen could multi task. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't be winding her up, that's my job Terry.


----------



## raynipper

dghr272 said:


> And I thought you weemen could multi task. :grin2: Terry


It's an illusion Terry to hide the chaos.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> And I thought you weemen could multi task. :grin2:
> 
> Terry


A few things I have been able to fix myself, but all the things going wrong now I don´t have a chance Terry, look at my Jinx thread to save me repeating everything.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Men just do one thing but we do it properly>


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Men just do one thing but we do it properly>


Whats the one thing you do, moan? :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

everything dear, just one at a time


----------



## JanHank

Tonight I will try "Made in Dagenham" A lot of faces I recognise -- Bob Hoskins, Geraldine James, Daniel Mays (one of the likely lads I think) Maybe it will be more to my taste, started good, all the women taking their tops off. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well we are going to watch Fort Salem 

I’ll let you know how it goes 

Who knows it might appear on Netflix 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Really enjoyed that, I might have been one of them. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

In case you haven't seen Made in Dagenham, or know what it's about, these were the women who eventually got equal pay for women, backed by Barbara Castle.


----------



## JanHank

Tonight "The life of David Gale". Kate Winslet & Kevin Spacey. Good film


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, looks innerestin Gert


----------



## JanHank

I thought it a very good film.


----------



## JanHank

Just starting the second series of Dirty John, a completely different story and characters.


----------



## JanHank

Tonight I watched a nice little film "One Day"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks a bit soppy, but put it down for a look.


----------



## JanHank

Is a nice little film that doesn't upset, too much, and then I slept reasonably well.
And now I am orf


----------



## barryd

This is quiet funny. https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...rine-ryan-netflix-watch-reaction-b470984.html

I have a bit of a thing for Katherine Ryan and I find her hilariously outrageous. I suspect from what I have read about her, interviews and her stand up some of this is based on exaggerated truth. It wont be everyones cup of tea but it made me laugh.


----------



## JanHank

2 nights watching the full first series of Emily in Paris and enjoyed it.

In the middle now of the Film Judy, Judy Garland, I'll finish that today and if The Ditched:grin2: Dutchess is on my Netflix have a go at that.
:grin2: Got it and will watch it after Judy who was a really mixed up lady.

I checked to see if some of the other recommendations have been added, like Californication for instance, but so far not.

I am going to treat myself to a smart TV as my arrangement with laptop to TV is not ideal, is there anything I should look for or even avoid?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Californication might not be for you Gert, clue in the title.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Californication might not be for you Gert, clue in the title.


I don´t mind a bit of fornication,:laugh: I´m not a prude, its the uninteresting or no story ones I can´t watch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's amusing in it's own way.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It's amusing in it's own way.


Came across something called *Rocco* while looking for The Duchess that might amuse you, Barry and a few others


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not my kind of thing at all Gerty.


----------



## barryd

I hardly ever watch films now. Much prefer a good series. In desperation as I am currently laid up I started watching Game of Thrones again from start to finish. About half way through.

Anyone seen Ratched yet? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ratched_(TV_series)

Its a prequel series to Ken Kesey's 1962 novel One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest. Never read the book but the film was great.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I hardly ever watch films now. Much prefer a good series. In desperation as I am currently laid up I started watching Game of Thrones again from start to finish. About half way through.
> 
> Anyone seen Ratched yet? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ratched_(TV_series)
> 
> Its a prequel series to Ken Kesey's 1962 novel One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest. Never read the book but the film was great.


I have Ratched as well :laughing8:I will add it to my list, should keep me occupied for a night or three.


----------



## barryd

Let me know what you think Jan.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Let me know what you think Jan.


I went to see about a smart TV today, my man said I only need a fire stick for 46€ so I have it here, I will try it tomorrow and if I can´t get it to work someone will come, for another 20€ I expect.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I went to see about a smart TV today, my man said I only need a fire stick for 46€ so I have it here, I will try it tomorrow and if I can´t get it to work someone will come, for another 20€ I expect.


I seem to remember it was discussed at length on here a while back plus a couple of other options. That should do it for you. I dont bother with any of that stuff but I gather they are easy to use. Should be no problem for you.


----------



## raynipper

But do you have sufficient internet speed Jan? I think we have aired this before but just checking as we only have 6mbps and lots of buffering occurs when using a VPN.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I seem to remember it was discussed at length on here a while back plus a couple of other options. That should do it for you. I dont bother with any of that stuff but I gather they are easy to use. Should be no problem for you.


I have just watched 1 and half of 2 of The Duchess, afraid I can´t watch anymore, to me its a stupid story and bad acting-

I will now try Ratched. I didn't finish watching Judy either.


----------



## JanHank

Oh heck, 10 minutes was enough for me. 
Next


----------



## aldra

At the moment I can’t be bothered with anything

Alone I’ve become a surfer flicking between adverts and programmes 

Although I quite like googlebox

It really amuses me

Ordinary people with ordinary opinions 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

My third try tonight, Gilmore girls, another lot of American rubbish, I give up for tonight.


----------



## barryd

Ive said this before but with so much easy access to all the best series ever a lot of us binge watchers have seen all the good stuff. Watch Game of Thrones again Sandra, you loved that.


----------



## raynipper

Dis Lik binge watchers and couch potatoes. Viva la BBC and proper TV.!!! Be they repeats. 
Ever tried The Smithsonian Channel? 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How do you stop Netflix from showing stuff you've only watched a little bit of in the continue watching list?


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Dis Lik binge watchers and couch potatoes. Viva la BBC and proper TV.!!! Be they repeats.
> Ever tried The Smithsonian Channel?
> 
> Ray.


Whats the difference between you settling down to watch live TV on an evening and someone watching on demand TV (or binge watching) for an entire evening? I bet you sit on your couch an all!

Must admit I hardly ever watch daytime TV and rarely watch anything Ive downloaded during the day but I often stay up very late watching stuff I want to watch, not the crap thats on offer on ITV or BBC.

Never heard of the Smithsonian Channel. Is it some kind of religious cult? :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I put down the laptop or what ever I am doing, and put on the TV anytime after 4pm, usually about 5pm, but I do watch a hell of a lot of YouTube videos during the day in between other things, some have terrible music in them


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.smithsonianchannel.com/


----------



## JanHank

I have connected my fire TV stick but I can´t get the sound over the speakers :frown2: It´s just had 34 tries tells me to check the network connection, but the picture is on and the sound comes through the TV speakers that are not ideal. I was so chuffed I did it but it had 34 tries at connecting to the Sony 
box although when I pressed the up and down button for sound on some of the tries that worked on the Sony with the numbers going up ad down, but no sound through the speakers, just through the TV speakers. I will need the man to come I think. :frown2:


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Whats the difference between you settling down to watch live TV on an evening and someone watching on demand TV (or binge watching) for an entire evening? I bet you sit on your couch an all!
> 
> Must admit I hardly ever watch daytime TV and rarely watch anything Ive downloaded during the day but I often stay up very late watching stuff I want to watch, not the crap thats on offer on ITV or BBC.
> 
> Never heard of the Smithsonian Channel. Is it some kind of religious cult? :lol:


No Baz, Smithsonian is educational. Fabulous ariel videos of Europe and the states with bags of local history thrown in. Many of the Freesat channels up above 160 have lots to keep us interested. Not all the time as we still socialise with a select few also the garden for exercise and TV during meal times. And yes couch after about 8pm till late news and zzzzzzzzzzzz.
Plus when I am tapping away on here in another room my wife can find all sorts of old film channels to sleep through.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

What do you know about fire TV sticks then ?


----------



## baldlygo

I use them quite a bit and I have found https://troypoint.com/ to be a good source of clear and up-to-date info.
Combined with a good VPN it should let you access BBC iplayer, ITV hub, etc and also Netflix from other countries.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> I use them quite a bit and I have found https://troypoint.com/ to be a good source of clear and up-to-date info.
> Combined with a good VPN it should let you access BBC iplayer, ITV hub, etc and also Netflix from other countries.


Thanks, at the moment I am too tired to try anything more so I have bookmarked it. If the chap is here before I have mastered it then so be it, another 20€ up the spout.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> No Baz, Smithsonian is educational. Fabulous ariel videos of Europe and the states with bags of local history thrown in. Many of the Freesat channels up above 160 have lots to keep us interested. Not all the time as we still socialise with a select few also the garden for exercise and TV during meal times. And yes couch after about 8pm till late news and zzzzzzzzzzzz.
> Plus when I am tapping away on here in another room my wife can find all sorts of old film channels to sleep through.
> 
> Ray.


I had a look at Kevs link (not available in the UK but soon sorted by VPN to states) and it looks like a subscription channel. Some interesting stuff though.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Thanks, at the moment I am too tired to try anything more so I have bookmarked it. If the chap is here before I have mastered it then so be it, another 20€ up the spout.


Someone is coming to your house to sort it for 20€ and you are complaining? I would charge three times that per hour just for remoting in to sort something without getting out of bed!!! 

Even my super cheap decorator and handyman usually charges more than that.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Someone is coming to your house to sort it for 20€ and you are complaining? I would charge three times that per hour just for remoting in to sort something without getting out of bed!!!
> 
> Even my super cheap decorator and handyman usually charges more than that.


35€ and the job he did I would never have been able to do because he had to join the TV to the Amplifier with the two pinned cable thingy.
He was here for about an hour, I paid him and he stopped to talk for another 15 mins.
He showed me how to change language if English is available, he downloaded Netflix, as I had done Amazon so now YouTube I will do myself.

There are lovely pictures that come on there when you don´t put a program on for a while.


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> I had a look at Kevs link (not available in the UK but soon sorted by VPN to states) and it looks like a subscription channel. Some interesting stuff though.


Smithsonian Channel is FREE Sat channel 175.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> 35€ and the job he did I would never have been able to do because he had to join the TV to the Amplifier with the two pinned cable thingy.
> He was here for about an hour, I paid him and he stopped to talk for another 15 mins.
> He showed me how to change language if English is available, he downloaded Netflix, as I had done Amazon so now YouTube I will do myself.
> 
> There are lovely pictures that come on there when you don´t put a program on for a while.


Still cheap I would say. Call out for over an hour and less than thirty quid!! dunno how he makes a living.

Least you got it sorted now. Well it sounds like you have. Enjoy!


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Smithsonian Channel is FREE Sat channel 175.
> 
> Ray.


Dont have a sat dish Ray. Chavey things! :lol:

If its on Freeview I might get it but I wont ever be able to watch it.

Actually I do have Freesat in the van with the Dome! I could go and sit in there!


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Still cheap I would say. Call out for over an hour and less than thirty quid!! *dunno how he makes a living.
> *
> Least you got it sorted now. Well it sounds like you have. Enjoy!


By selling TV´s fridges freezers etc. and giving a good customer service.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Dont have a sat dish Ray. Chavey things! :lol:
> 
> If its on Freeview I might get it but I wont ever be able to watch it.
> Actually I do have Freesat in the van with the Dome! I could go and sit in there!


Freeview channel 57.

I must be a double Chav then.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

My first view on the hotstick

Clint Eastwood in The Mule

At 88 he did a good job. he was 90 this year.


----------



## barryd

Hotstick! :lol:


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Freeview channel 57.
> 
> I must be a double Chav then.
> 
> Ray.


I dont even know how our PVR freeview thing works. Not my domain, never picked up the remote in over a decade probably. There is another one in another room but I Dont think ive switched that one on in as long. Generally we watch stuff together thats pre-recorded on the thing on an evening that we both like, hardly ever watch any of it live.

Just watched that two part "Honour" series tonight about the Honour Killings of 2006 starring Keely Hawes (I have a thing for her as well ever since Ashes to Ashes). Thats well worth a look on ITV catch up. Very good but grim and sad but gripping.


----------



## JanHank

:grin2: Second one off the hotstick was Carrie Pilby another nice film.

As I haven´t watched for a while there seem to be a few things added and I haven´t seen.

Very pleased with the stick, I still haven´t learnt to control it properly yet.

And I downloaded Youtube.


----------



## barryd

Glad you are getting on with it Jan. Another one to add to the arsenal of Entertainment for those long winter nights.

So you have youtube coming out of the big telly and sounds system. You should really be able to appreciate my channel now.  This should keep you busy until well into next year. Check out the adventures playlist.

https://www.youtube.com/user/barryd999/playlists?view_as=subscriber


----------



## raynipper

I'm gonna report this as 'spam'.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Ho,ho,ho. I love him really, it´s just the din he kicks up I don´t like. Maybe like a piano my ears need retuning.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Ho,ho,ho. I love him really, it´s just the din he kicks up I don´t like. Maybe like a piano my ears need retuning.


I bet this will sound good on your big speakers






And I did this un for you!


----------



## JanHank

Oh how I wish, I remember when you made that for us after we kept whistling it and couldn´t think of the title.


He never enjoyed dancing though, not like I used to.


----------



## barryd

Actually I hope thats not made you sad


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Actually I hope thats not made you sad


Only for a few minutes, I´m getting better at getting over it, just mustn't talk or dwindle on it too long.

Do you know what, if it wasn´t for this blinkin virus I would find somewhere to go dancing, that would keep me fit.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Only for a few minutes, I´m getting better at getting over it, just mustn't talk or dwindle on it too long.
> 
> Do you know what, if it wasn´t for this blinkin virus I would find somewhere to go dancing, that would keep me fit.


Is there nobody you can dance with in the village in the garden Jan? 

I suspect there are Zoom dance classes you can do online :lol: I would pay good money to see that!


----------



## JanHank

And my partner is---- Motley? I don´t want to do any virtual holding I need flesh and blood to hold, preferably tall, handsome and most of all young and fit, there´s a lot of work to do here :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

That was a one day wonder, turned it on tonight an I can´t get rid of this no matter what button I press on the TV remote or the hotstick remote.

Any help please? It´s OK I asked Alex and he did it, Alex on the stick not my other Alex :grin2:


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> That was a one day wonder, turned it on tonight an I can´t get rid of this no matter what button I press on the TV remote or the hotstick remote.
> 
> Any help please? It´s OK I asked Alex and he did it, Alex on the stick not my other Alex :grin2:


Looks like some pop up rubbish you just need to scroll down a bit and ok or cancel it to me.


----------



## JanHank

I´ll try that later, I asked Alexa to give me Netflix and she did.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Looks like some pop up rubbish you just need to scroll down a bit and ok or cancel it to me.


Correct, thank you, I found how to scroll down and it said continue :laugh:


----------



## aldra

I’m getting really fed up with the TV

I’ve watched it so much and it no longer does it for me

I’m bored, really bored now, even reading isn’t the same

I need to interact face to face with real people

Fat chance of that , we are still under lockdown here in the North

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> I need to interact face to face with real people
> 
> Fat chance of that , we are still under lockdown here in the North
> 
> Sandra


Welcome to my world, but its nothing to do with the virus and I am gradually getting to like it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> And my partner is---- Motley? I don´t want to do any virtual holding I need flesh and blood to hold, preferably tall, handsome and most of all young and fit, there´s a lot of work to do here :grin2:


Hmm, but why handsome GertRUDE?


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> I'm getting really fed up with the TV
> 
> I've watched it so much and it no longer does it for me
> 
> I'm bored, really bored now, even reading isn't the same
> 
> I need to interact face to face with real people
> 
> Fat chance of that , we are still under lockdown here in the North
> 
> Sandra


Its a ****ty old year, even more so for you and Jan. At least we have the forums and the internet. imagine what it would have been like without the internet! 

In some respects being a bit of a sad git that normally never sees many people its not been so bad for us but we have missed having a long care free trip away but I cant complain really.

I find I Cant read anymore. I try but I just cant take any of it in. Even watching stuff I struggle to concentrate.

Its going to be a long winter but we will get through it together my online pals!!!


----------



## patp

Lots of people go to Zumba classes round here, Jan. No partner necessary.

I, too, since the weather changed am feeling fed up. I am a bit of a hermit thank goodness but am still struggling with loss of freedom.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I only came back to reading a few months ago, and I really love it, mainly autobiographies, reading Joanna Lumley right now, I thought it might be more interesting bit it's a bit too girly, but I shall persevere with it now, I have also got back into reading motorcycling mags, I picked up some old ones from the 70s-80s yesterday from a local old chap, reading makes a good change from being on the laptop, however I can only read in our conservatory, dunno why but anywhere else I get distracted, and like you my concentration is terrible, same with the TV, I'm better with a film, or on the tablet in bed at night, but this half to one hours stuff with breaks does in my loaf.

Currently on netflix I am watching, Shamless the american version the british one is very dire, Lucifer, The fall, the good place, line of duty, rising phoenix, Hubie Haloween, the umbrella acadamy, the life of david gayle, and misfits.


----------



## aldra

I think it’s the loss of freedom Pat, but I wonder if the lack of face to face interactions means we are having too little stimulationWhich leads to lack of concentration as Kev describes 

I’m still reading but I find myself downloading easy to read books, not quite Mills and Boon, but certainly not War and Peace

TV I lose interest half way through, although I’m waiting for series six of Line of Duty 

I’m prob a bit depressed although I have nothing to be depressed about especially as Alberts scan came back clear, I am of course concerned about Shadow, but others have much more to worry about 

I probably need a hobby, but my arthritis is a bit exhausting which doesn’t help 

I suppose Covid is a worry hanging over us all which doesn’t help.

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I opened a cupboard upstairs and what did I find, 4 seasons of `When the boat comes in´ on video, we bought the series from a charity shop in England years ago, I´m not even sure if we watched them all. 
Also "the office" not sure if we finished watching that either and I´m also not sure if I can remember how the video recorder works :grin2:


Zumba, never heard of it so of course looked on the net, if you think I could jump about like that Pat you have the wrong impression of me, that would definitely do my back in. No I want proper dancing not jumping about.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I only came back to reading a few months ago, and I really love it, mainly autobiographies, *reading Joanna Lumley right now,* I thought it might be more interesting bit it's a bit too girly, but I shall persevere with it now, I have also got back into reading motorcycling mags, I picked up some old ones from the 70s-80s yesterday from a local old chap, reading makes a good change from being on the laptop, however I can only read in our conservatory, dunno why but anywhere else I get distracted, and like you my concentration is terrible, same with the TV, I'm better with a film, or on the tablet in bed at night, but this half to one hours stuff with breaks does in my loaf.
> 
> Currently on netflix I am watching, Shamless the american version the british one is very dire, Lucifer, The fall, the good place, line of duty, rising phoenix, Hubie Haloween, the umbrella acadamy, the life of david gayle, and misfits.


Does she mention her early roll in a soft porn film? I think it was called The Games that lovers play, 1970 from memory. I could be wrong as I was only four. :lol:

True Dat though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lumley, yes she does, it seems a very honest book, and she has had an interesting "life for girl" but it's just a walk around her house with an imaginery journalist, Lumley answering said journos questions, Journo is asking the wrong questions though.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Lumley, yes she does, it seems a very honest book, *and she has had an interesting "life for girl" *but it's just a walk around her house with an imaginery journalist, Lumley answering said journos questions, Journo is asking the wrong questions though.


Eeeee Ba Gum tha Knows! One that escaped the Kitchen and having twenty sprogs eh Kev? :lol: Fancy that!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Aye and not so bloody lippy either.


----------



## JanHank

I´m feeling just plain fed up today so in a very few minutes I´m going to start watching The rising Phoenix and if thats no good I´ll try Hubie Halloween and if thats no good I´ll blame Kev for wasting my time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No time is ever wasted it simply passes faster or slower depending on the outlook of the observer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched "our souls at night" a few months ago, try that Mrs Kohne.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I watched "our souls at night" a few months ago, try that Mrs Kohne.


I watched that months ago.

I will now choose something for myself, you have a different pallet to me.


----------



## JanHank

Like Father. Another nice little film for me, I enjoyed it.


Watched the first episode of Young Wallander, I may watch more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, might give that a look Gert, I like Kristen Bell and Kelsey Grammer, I picked up on one this morning that looked good.


----------



## JanHank

Could be interesting Puddle, I´ll mark that for later. Thanks


----------



## barryd

Never heard of Ghost town. Like Ricky though (most of the time) so might give it a look.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He's quite good, but does tend to favour the same cast in a few things which is a bit of a turn off.


----------



## JanHank

I lost another day, thought today was Friday :frown2:

So I´m going to watch Ghost town now and hope it doesn´t give me nightmares.


----------



## JanHank

Can´t watch it because its not on my Netflix :frown2::frown2:


----------



## JanHank

Before I forget the name

`The fundaments of caring´ it was good.


----------



## barryd

I watched about 25 minutes of Ghost Town but gave up (for now). Ricky' character is ok but the rest are so annoying. Does it improve?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks good gerty, I like a feel good movie, but I'll watch anything with a good script and well acted.


Have a look at "Inheritence" too.


It is a shame that Netflix and Amazon don't have the same listings in all countries.


----------



## JanHank

The only Inheritance I have Kev is Christmas inheritance on Netflix. 

Prime is a supernatural drama? Not my thing, but is that the one?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nope.


----------



## baldlygo

I have been enjoying Ingobernable and am now into series 2. It is set in Mexico and if you don't mind subtitles (some is in English) and liked series like House of Cards and 24 then you would probably like this one.

ps - Ingobernable translates to Ungovernable in English


----------



## JanHank

Thats strange, I have been looking for a series to watch and this afternoon saw the face of the leading roll of Designated survivor which I enjoyed, so *24* is my watch from tonight.
I have found Ingobernable it´s in English so far, so will save it.


----------



## JanHank

Now on episode 16 of *24* 3pm-4pm.

I am laughing more with this than I do with a lot of American comedies because a lot of the time it is so predictable I think I helped write the script, but I am enjoying it.


----------



## jiwawa

Is that 24 with Kiefer sutherland Jan? I loved the way they did that. Though I think after the 1st series they lost their way - in fact I think I gave up on it.


----------



## JanHank

Yes Jean that's the one, I do wish he would talk though instead of the constant whisper. 
He needs enunciation lessons.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

US stuff always seems to be fimed in the dark with the microphones a mile away with stupid music over the top of people mumbling, there are a few exceptions but that seems to be the general style these days, and no, my hearing is fine.

I got part way through episide one of 24, much prefer his designated survivor series.


----------



## JanHank

Another thing, the music that starts 24 in the beginning sounds like the opening few bars of Das Boot.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have just finished watching Doctor Zhivago, I have always wanted to watch it but never got around to it and I'm a sucker for a love story for some reason, it's a cracking film but has a sad ending, but I was brave and didn't cry


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I have just finished watching Doctor Zhivago, I have always wanted to watch it but never got around to it and I'm a sucker for a love story for some reason, it's a cracking film but has a sad ending, but I was brave and didn't cry


Awwwww! Thats your macho Rufty Tufty Northerner image busted!!!

One of my favourite films is "Love Actually". Dont tell anyone :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Barry is a pufta


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm a sucker for films like that, you can't beat a good chick flick.


----------



## JanHank

Own up, I bet your chin was wobbling.

I´m getting a bit fed up with *24* it´s going on for too long and that much action could never occur in 24 hours not even in `merica.

Does anyone else cringe when they see people at a dinner table stabbing at their food with a fork in the right hand, was it only my generation who were taught table manners.


----------



## JanHank

I have finished watching that 24 hours I honestly don´t know why, what a load of rubbish, suddenly a goody has become the top baddy.

I must now find something half sane.

I´ll have a go. at a film. * The Duchess*


----------



## aldra

Watched a brilliant film last night, The Book Thief , it was on film 4, channel 14though so I don’t know how to find it again 

But if you do come across it well worth watching 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Netflix.
*The trial of the Chicago 7*. true story , good film.

The film is based on the infamous 1969 trial of seven defendants charged by the federal government with conspiracy and more, arising from the countercultural protests in Chicago at the 1968 Democratic National Convention. The trial transfixed the nation and sparked a conversation about mayhem intended to undermine the U.S. government.


----------



## aldra

Did you watch the Duchess Jan, I’ve seen but can’t remember what it was about

I always confuse it with the poem the duchess

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Did you watch the Duchess Jan, I've seen but can't remember what it was about
> 
> I always confuse it with the poem the duchess
> 
> Sandra


After watching the beginning I realised I have seen it before Sandra, I can´t remember it all, but no doubt I would have done if I had carried on watching.

The trial of the Chicago 7 was a true story, dramatised of course, but true all the same.


----------



## JanHank

2 films tonight

Whisky Tango foxtrot. Tina Fey, Martin Freeman & Billy Bob Thornton

_Tom Hanks_ in *Captain Phillips* fantastic acting from Hanks. Super film

Both true stories


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Did you watch the Duchess Jan, I've seen but can't remember what it was about
> 
> I always confuse it with the poem the duchess
> 
> Sandra


I watched *The Duchess * tonight, I hadn't seen it after all, maybe I had seen a trailer before.
It was a good film a (dramatised of course) true story involving the PM Grey who I had never heard of until watching this film :laugh:


----------



## JanHank

*Catch me if you can*. another true story about Frank William Abagnale, a very clever con man/boy.
Enjoyed this one as well.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Abagnale


----------



## JanHank

I have started to watch a series called Queens Gambit, so far nobody has been murdered :laugh:

I´m finding it pleasant to watch even though I have no idea about playing Chess.


----------



## JanHank

Czechoslovakia, the true story of a democratic politician in communist times,

Milada Horakova.


----------



## JanHank

Am I the only one watching each evening?

Battle of the sexes, 
about Billy Jean King and her fight for equal rights for female tennis players and her own fight for her own sexuality, good film.
I enjoy the real life stuff, I’m either reminded of something or someone or learn something I didn’t know.


----------



## raynipper

Yes.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes.
> 
> Ray.


Now thats a big Porkie coming from the man with a TV screen that covers a wall.


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha, it might be on but doesn't always get watched. My wife likes the 'company' (noise) and I like the peace and quiet now and again.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

In the "Series doldrums" A bit at the moment. Cant find nothing new to watch and Im not really into films. Got about 8 episodes into Snowfall (its on iPlayer but probably elsewhere) and is about the start of the cocaine boom in America in the early 80s but its not totally gripped me. Watched all 8 seasons of Game of Thrones again.  Will have to go on the hunt for something new.


----------



## raynipper

Snowfall was on terrestrial TV a while back and repeated as I remember. Gripping.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> In the "Series doldrums" A bit at the moment. Cant find nothing new to watch and Im not really into films. Got about 8 episodes into Snowfall (its on iPlayer but probably elsewhere) and is about the start of the cocaine boom in America in the early 80s but its not totally gripped me. Watched all 8 seasons of Game of Thrones again.  Will have to go on the hunt for something new.


What about

The Vikings
The last Kingdom
The Witcher, that look s right up your street.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> What about
> 
> The Vikings
> The last Kingdom
> The Witcher, that look s right up your street.


Seen Vikings, think I tried the Last Kingdom but might give the Witcher a go although its only had one season out. I prefer finding stuff thats finished but ill give it a whirl.


----------



## JanHank

I am watching "Berlin Station" seen series 1 now on 2.
I do believe I could write the script for this and a few more series, you don´t need a very big vocabulary.

Fu** you / F*** me/ what the F***/ how the F*** / where the f***/ I´m not f***ing doing it etc.etc.etc. 

I ask myself why? It doesn't add to the story.


----------



## raynipper

Yes I thoroughly enjoyed both series of Berlin Station when it was on terrestrial TV. Despite the language.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

A Netflix thread seems the best place to put these questions


We do not have Netflix but are considering it. How does one find a comprehensive list of what is available without joining first? I cannot find a way to do it on Netflix website. I have tried outside listingss but none of the films I put in were found.


How far back do films go? I tried such as 'The Night Porter' and 'On Golden Pond'


Where are the TV programmes?


Can one watch online, or download, by access through a W10 laptop and then link it to a TV set?


Geoff


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Yes I thoroughly enjoyed both series of Berlin Station when it was on terrestrial TV. Despite the language.
> 
> Ray.


Just read the wiki on it. Following Millys review it sounds right up my street!


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> A Netflix thread seems the best place to put these questions
> 
> We do not have Netflix but are considering it. How does one find a comprehensive list of what is available without joining first? I cannot find a way to do it on Netflix website. I have tried outside listingss but none of the films I put in were found.
> How far back do films go? I tried such as 'The Night Porter' and 'On Golden Pond'
> Where are the TV programmes?
> Can one watch online, or download, by access through a W10 laptop and then link it to a TV set?
> 
> Geoff


I´ll work backwards Geoff.

I watched it from the laptop connected to the TV from January until a few weeks ago when I bought the firestick for 46€ which makes it easier to operate because you don´t need to get up and down to the laptop.
It´s quite easy to connect the TV and laptop (I imagine if both have blue tooth you could do it that way I don´t know.

What TV programs?

I think each country has its own programs because often I am told of something that´s on the UK Netflix is not on mine. 
Don´t think the films go back to your and my youth Geoff :grin2:

Try netflix.com


----------



## baldlygo

nicholsong said:


> A Netflix thread seems the best place to put these questions
> 
> We do not have Netflix but are considering it. How does one find a comprehensive list of what is available without joining first? I cannot find a way to do it on Netflix website. I have tried outside listingss but none of the films I put in were found.
> 
> How far back do films go? I tried such as 'The Night Porter' and 'On Golden Pond'
> 
> Where are the TV programmes?
> 
> Can one watch online, or download, by access through a W10 laptop and then link it to a TV set?
> 
> Geoff


As Jan says films and series come and go and are different for different countries. You can have a VPN which allows you to connect to different countries including the US which has by far the biggest choice. You wouldn't need a separate subscription for other countries.


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> I´ll work backwards Geoff.
> 
> I watched it from the laptop connected to the TV from January until a few weeks ago when I bought the firestick for 46€ which makes it easier to operate because you don´t need to get up and down to the laptop.
> It´s quite easy to connect the TV and laptop (I imagine if both have blue tooth you could do it that way I don´t know.
> 
> What TV programs?
> 
> I think each country has its own programs because often I am told of something that´s on the UK Netflix is not on mine.
> Don´t think the films go back to your and my youth Geoff :grin2:
> 
> Try netflix.com


I have been on the Netflix website. Not very informative unless you sign up. I want to know more before I sign.

I was in early 40s. when I saw 'On Golden Pond', hardly youth.

I think maybe I will not bother with it.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank

Tonight I finished the last of the three series of Berlin Station, although I enjoyed it the endings of each episode including the last one, were a disappointment because there was no real conclusion, maybe they have left it for you to create your own ending or they intended to make another series I don’t know.

Next I must find something lighter.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Tonight I finished the last of the three series of Berlin Station, although I enjoyed it the endings of each episode including the last one, were a disappointment because there was no real conclusion, maybe they have left it for you to create your own ending or they intended to make another series I don't know.
> 
> Next I must find something lighter.


Only watched one episode so far. 5 out of 10. Ill give it another go though but so far its no Homeland or even Spooks.


----------



## JanHank

It´s all a load of old anyway Barry, for a start the distances they are able to travel in a few hours is not on.
I laugh at a lot of it.
You tell me I shouldn't judge something by the first episode, I need to watch 2-3


----------



## erneboy

Have you seen Sharpe?

It's years old and great entertainment.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We just watched upload on prime, looks ok.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Have you seen Sharpe?
> 
> It's years old and great entertainment.


I don´t have that on Netflix or Prime Alan.

Your `Upload´ Kev is not for me.

I have just watched *The Angel* based on a true story Egypt and Israel


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Upload has a lot of humour in it.


----------



## barryd

Will give it a go


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a bit like, the good place, on Netflix.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It's a bit like, the good place, on Netflix.


Can´t watch that, not on my Netflix., I have seen a YouTube clip though , looks funny.


----------



## aldra

Just watched The angel, enjoyed it 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I am just finishing season 2 of Bogen as They have now added English Audio.
I am giving it a rest after today when I finish this season, there is one more.

Not for the likes of Barry and Kev though, there's no swearing in it and very little sex.:grin2:


----------



## JanHank

As you people are always talking about *Game of Thrones* I thought "Jan, why don´t you try it, maybe you will get to like it as well" so I looked for it. "Game of thrones free" it said " Google or Facebook" it said so I tried it, it´s a buddy game app, so I deleted it. :frown2:

Can´t find it free anywhere.


----------



## Gretchibald

Think most would like ' Queens Gambit' . Set in late 50's early 60's , start's off about an eight year old orphaned girl ,who learns from the janitor of the orphanage, to play chess. You follow her growing up and also becoming a great chess player in a normally male dominated society.


----------



## barryd

Game of thrones not on netflix?


----------



## Ozzyjohn

barryd said:


> Game of thrones not on netflix?


Amazon Prime, I think - not on Netflix 🤦🏼


----------



## JanHank

Gretchibald said:


> Think most would like ' Queens Gambit' . Set in late 50's early 60's , start's off about an eight year old orphaned girl ,who learns from the janitor of the orphanage, to play chess. You follow her growing up and also becoming a great chess player in a normally male dominated society.


Yes I watched that Alan a couple of weeks age and recommended it.

As I spend most evenings, no all evenings watching I have tried quite a few, I don´t always finish watching though if it bores me.

*Barry* No not on my Netflix, Prime I can get it if I pay for it.


----------



## JanHank

I tried watching Pauls (Baldigo) recommendation *Ingoberable* (awful name), But so far can´t get into it, I with she would take those stupid shoes off then maybe she could run.


----------



## JanHank

Ozzyjohn said:


> Amazon Prime, I think - not on Netflix 🤦🏼


Only if I pay for it, if I was sure I would enjoy it then I would pay, but as I don´t think it will be my thing I won´t.


----------



## JanHank

I will try *House of cards*. I was disappointed to discover its an American version, I remember we enjoyed the English version which again I can buy in $ it seems.


----------



## eurajohn

Jan, don't know if this will be available to you but a film I think you'd like is "The call of the wild" with Harrison Ford.

.


----------



## JanHank

eurajohn said:


> Jan, don't know if this will be available to you but a film I think you'd like is "The call of the wild" with Harrison Ford.
> 
> .


That's an oldie John, it's not on mine, but looking for it I found a film called White Fang, I read a book of that name a few years back, I know I enjoyed the book even though I can't remember the story now so will give it a go later. 
Just had a look, it's an animated film, probably for children so I just might enjoy it :grin2:.

I have watched a few episodes of House of Cards, it's watchable, but although I can't remember much about the English version I know for sure the language they use at times in this wasn't used then.


----------



## eurajohn

This version is not an oldie in fact released this year, I'd call it semi animation, very clever and animal movements very realistic, if you didn't know it wasn't real you'd think they had very clever animal trainers.

.


----------



## JanHank

eurajohn said:


> This version is not an oldie in fact released this year, I'd call it semi animation, very clever and animal movements very realistic, if you didn't know it wasn't real you'd think they had very clever animal trainers.
> 
> .


I was talking about White Fang John that an animated film as well.

I just heard Lord Sacks has died, if they ever make a film about him there is a perfect look alike actor to play him, he would just need a bit of voice training.
Lord Sacks & Mandy Partinkin (Saul Berenson in Homeland.)


----------



## JanHank

I have found Call of the Wild on Youtube :laugh:

Unfortunately for me its unwatchable, terrible picture and all the writing is a mirror image. Hopefully it will be on my Netflix sometime in the original.


----------



## JanHank

Nothing better to do so watched White Fang and I enjoyed it, loved the expressions on the dogs faces.


----------



## aldra

We couldn’t find it so I’m really pissed off

I really fancied watching it 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> We couldn't find it so I'm really pissed off
> 
> I really fancied watching it
> 
> Sandra


Try *Call of the Wild* then which is also animated, I think it must be on the UK one or maybe its just in France so far.


----------



## eurajohn

I got it from another source, it is available from Amazon Prime as a paid for.

.


----------



## JanHank

eurajohn said:


> I got it from another source, it is available from Amazon Prime as a paid for.
> 
> .


My Amazon has it as a pay for, in German :frown2: I would much prefer it in English.

There are a few of this type of film available on both.

I watched more from *House of cards*, the English version definitely would not have included the scene I saw last night :surprise:


----------



## raynipper

Anyone followed 'Road Kill' on BBC.? It's been true to current political life imho and has now ended with so many balls in the air there must be a sequel.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

raynipper said:


> Anyone followed 'Road Kill' on BBC.? It's been true to current political life imho and has now ended with so many balls in the air there must be a sequel.
> 
> Ray.


Yes Ray, we definitely need more and sadly it appears to be close to the truth.

Terry


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I have just discovered we missed episode 3. We forgot to put it on record when we were away on the weekend of 1st Nov. When we got back we watched episode 4 on iPlayer by mistake. No wonder it didn't make a lot of sense. Then last night episode 4 was on TV, which confused us, so I just checked iPlayer. 

Chris


----------



## JanHank

Tonights watch Ìn Pursuit of Happ*y*ness´. spelt as the title.

A true story again this time I had never heard of hi at all, but enjoyed the film.

https://www.chrisgardnermedia.com/speaking


----------



## raynipper

What, your not glued to the Diana revelations??

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I started watching the stargate serieses yesterday, so well done.


----------



## JanHank

*Patch Adams*

with Robin Williams, a film I cried as much as laughed at.


----------



## JanHank

I am enjoying these true stories, another one, *The boy who harvested the wind*
half subtitles half English, the subtitles are not left on long enough to read so I just stopped the video to read them.


----------



## aldra

It was a brilliant film Jan, I really enjoyed it

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> It was a brilliant film Jan, I really enjoyed it
> 
> Sandra


Which one
Patch Adams or 
The boy who harnessed the wind? I liked them both.


----------



## aldra

I haven’t yet watched Patch Adams Jan

Soon 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Another film with Tom Hanks, *The Green Mile*, I enjoyed it and although I had seen it before I´d forgotten most of the story.

I have a free year of Apple TV that I can take up, does anyone know if it´s any good?


----------



## raynipper

Yes even I can watch The Green Mile again. Watched The Hangover last night and found it hilarious for American.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

*First they killed my Father*

Not a film for entertainment, but I couldn´t stop watching.

Taken from the memoir subtitled "A Daughter of Cambodia Remembers" by Loung Ung (who co-wrote the screenplay with Jolie), "First They Killed My Father" is accurate to the terrifying 1975 story of what happened when the Khmer Rouge took over a country undermined after the U.S. dropped 2.7 million tons of bombs on it .
Loung Ung is 5 years old when the Khmer Rouge assumes power over Cambodia in 1975. They soon begin a four-year reign of terror and genocide in which nearly 2 million Cambodians die. Forced from her family's home in Phnom Penh, Ung is trained as a child soldier while her six siblings are sent to labor camps.


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> Another film with Tom Hanks, *The Green Mile*, I enjoyed it and although I had seen it before I´d forgotten most of the story.
> 
> I have a free year of Apple TV that I can take up, does anyone know if it´s any good?


If it's not what will you lose?

Go for it

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

*Killing Eve*

Isn't this something Raymond kept harping on about, well it's on my Netflix and I am now going to watch. There are 3 seasons of it.

I will have a look sometime to see what's on the Apple TV and if it's no Good to me Must cancel or next year they will be taking money from my account.


----------



## dghr272

I see The Crown is back, the Royal Family will be hiding behind the sofa.

Terry


----------



## aldra

Killing eve is fantastic Jan

Jodie Comer is brilliant, could watch her all day, her facial expressions and acting superb 

I’ll prob watch it again although the last episode, part 3, like all long running series was disappointing 

It always appears that the writers are in a hurry to bring things to a close, having dragged it a bit too far

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I am on number 5 to me it started getting funny at number 4 was it supposed to?


----------



## JanHank

I´m fed up with Killing Eve so I´m going to desert Netflix for tonight and see if I will enjoy this as much as we did in 1982 ish.


----------



## raynipper

You could watch more episodes of Yes Minister on BBC 4 tonight Jan.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Yes minister

Brilliant, not a farce but a real life look at politics 

I recon you really could really understand politics following this

It’s genius 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> You could watch more episodes of Yes Minister on BBC 4 tonight Jan.
> 
> Ray.


I am enjoying Shogun thank you very much. It´s a super picture, lots of colour and even the sound is stereo.

You should know by now I can´t get English TV and Yes Minister / Yes Prime Minister I have on DVD if I want to watch it again.


----------



## aldra

Well Jan

We don’t really know what you can watch in Germany 

We can only do our best

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Look back on this thread Sandra I think you will find I have said many times I can’t watch British TV and Ray knows that.


----------



## raynipper

I was speaking to the wider audience Jan................................ and you. And yes I forgot.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> You could watch more episodes of Yes Minister on BBC 4 tonight Jan.
> 
> Ray.


Now who does that look as if you are talking to :frown2::laugh:

Please remember don´t forget,
Jan can´t watch UK TV YET.


----------



## aldra

I watched it Ray

It’s brilliant 

I know you say you can’t watch British Tv Jan 

But I watched killing eve on British Tv

And now you are watching it not on British Tv

For us dimwits it’s hard to know what you can or can’t watch

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> I watched it Ray
> 
> It's brilliant
> 
> I know you say you can't watch British Tv Jan
> 
> But I watched killing eve on British Tv
> 
> And now you are watching it not on British Tv
> 
> For us dimwits it's hard to know what you can or can't watch
> 
> Sandra


No I am not watching Killing Eve on British TV Sandra it is on my Netflix, which does not have the same programs as your Netflix, some of them I have and some not.
When I looked for Killing Eve on my Netflix a few weeks back it wasn't there, they have now added it, but I´m afraid I can´t get as excited about it as most of you seem to be.

What I am watching now *Shogun* on Youtube to me is captivating, I´ve already watched 4 hour of it tonight.

As I said Yes Minister and Yes Prime Minister I have on DVD´s


----------



## aldra

Yep I’m sure you are Jan

But we have no idea what you can watch on German Netflix 

You are not excited by killing eve?

Well my gast is flabbered

She is fantastic, I’d die to have those facial expressions 

Give it a chance

It’s brilliant 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

*Shogun*

I only have just over an hour to watch and I am still enjoying it.
We watched this on BBC 1 in 1985 ---- 35 years ago :surprise:
We borrowed the thick, hard covered book from the library and after we had watched an episode we would read that part of the book, there is always more detail in the book.

*Killing Eve*

I´m sorry folks, but to me it´s a load of old, I have finished Series 1 *Villan*elle _(only an i missing, I never was the best at spelling _:grin2has gawn with a hole in her belly.
I´m really not sure if this is a comedy or not.


----------



## aldra

It won the BAFTA award and Jodie won best actor award Jan

It obviously isn’t reality , but I’m really surprised you didn’t enjoy the acting and the story line

Perhaps you won’t enjoy Game of Thrones either , the books are great though , and there is always the wolves 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> It won the *BAFTA* award and Jodie won best actor award Jan
> It obviously isn't reality , but I'm really surprised you didn't enjoy the acting and the story line
> Perhaps you won't enjoy Game of Thrones either , the books are great though , and there is always the wolves
> Sandra


Here is a list of *BAFTA* award programs, I wonder how many I will find to my liking or you to yours Sandra :laugh: They can´t all be good.:wink2:

I just looked it up for curiosity sake, I want to find a modern one that has nothing to do with Police or the law in UK or USA that's on a program I can watch, I think it will probably be difficult.

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-52917661


----------



## aldra

No perhaps not Jan,

But I still maintain she was fantastic in Killing Eve, as was her co star 

Checking the list I haven’t seen all of them, but Gentleman Jack, brilliant, as was the Crown 

The others I’ll check more closely and watch them if I can

Fortunately we all prefer different things

If you can get call of duty another great series

But as I said it’s hard for us to know what you can or can’t get in Germany

We can only recommend and maybe you will find it 

And even then it may tickle your fancy >:wink2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I started watching the 4th series of *The Crown *yesterday after finishing Shogun.
Margaret Thatcher is pretty good, Princess Diana is superb and if what I have seen tonight is correct I have no idea why they were married except to produce an Heir. All very interesting, but I don´t know how true to life it really is.


----------



## JanHank

Finished *The Crown* and look forward to the 5th series.


----------



## JanHank

That was worth watching.

22 July (2011). Norway.


----------



## JanHank

Last nights viewing, this should be put on BLM to see how much they mattered in the 19th century.

*The Birth of a Nation*, based on a true story about a Slave called Nat Turner, horrendous.


----------



## barryd

Not seen that 22 July film Jan. Just downloading it now.

Did anyone stick with Ratched? We are on episode 6 now and love it. Its completely bonkers and a bit of a slow burner but worth sticking with. Well I think it is.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Not seen that 22 July film Jan. Just downloading it now.
> 
> Did anyone stick with Ratched? We are on episode 6 now and love it. Its completely bonkers and a bit of a slow burner but worth sticking with. Well I think it is.


*The Birth of a Nation* is also worth watching, it is based on a true story about slavery in the 19th century and how cruel it was.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> *The Birth of a Nation* is also worth watching, it is based on a true story about slavery in the 19th century and how cruel it was.


Just googled it. 1915?


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Just googled it. 1915?


This starts in 1800´s Barry about a slave called Nat Turner, I don´t know what you looked at. Finishes in 1831.

https://www.gilderlehrman.org/histo...mRJ-84PYboFhxSlsrbUMLZteMkunaoCxoC5T8QAvD_BwE


----------



## raynipper

I only lasted 15 mins into 12 years a slave.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I only lasted 15 mins into 12 years a slave.
> 
> Ray.


I read the book some years ago, to me the film did not reflect what I read.


----------



## dghr272

Can you get The Queens Gambit, worth a viewing if you can, orphan girl/chess genius story.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> Can you get The Queens Gambit, worth a viewing if you can, orphan girl/chess genius story.
> 
> Terry


Seen it.
I´m into all the real life stuff at the moment and enjoying learning or re-learning a few things about the past. Ann Boleyn's sister was good.


----------



## JanHank

Tonight, The Young Victoria. True story so I enjoyed it.
I didn’t know Prince Albert died so young.


----------



## raynipper

Anyone apart from me into "The Valhalla Murders".? Mind you this one is leaping about a bit.

I like these crime series usually from Nordic countries. 

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Watching the Crown at the moment

Just confirms to me why I am definitely not a Royalist, although Diana’s two seem not to be cut from the same cloth thank goodness

I had an opportunity once to meet the Queen in connection with services to the Kosovar refugee crisis, all those directly involved were invited 

The director of social services and his wife went instead, of no interest to me at all

Sandra


----------



## patp

Can't get into the valhalla thing, Ray. I think it would help if the sub titles were organised so that the speech was typed in different colours for different people. I keep getting lost and gave up last night 

Not seen the Crown, Sandra. We are being warned that we must remember, if we watch it, that artistic licence is at play. I am a bit of a Royalist. Got it from my dad. Princess Ann is my favourite. I was at Badminton three day event when she told all the reporters to F off and leave her alone. She would have made a wonderful Queen. Not sure she would have accepted the job though


----------



## aldra

I’m sure there is Pat

But there is also aristocracy at play, unpleasant aristocracy 

The idea that some members of the household servants lines up outside, are totally ignored as guests arrive and are required to act as if superior beings are gracing their presence 

Yes Anne was outspoken, but also felt her position demanded more, an accident of birth and wealth nothing else of note, although she is a good horse woman

No the queens children have not excelled themselves, the Queen has stuck to her role of duty, I grant her that and has been well paid for it , the duke of Edinburgh fascinates me more, a bit of a Wally and an outsider

Diane had heart something lacking in the rest of the family, but even she came across at times as spoilt brat 
But I think she loved her kids as a mother should

And so far her kids seem to have entered the 21st century but time will tell

Buts it’s all far away from me ,my values and aspirations in life, thankfully 

As long as they bring in money to the economy, and they believe they are demigods , fortunately in this day and age their heads are safe 

At the moment >

Sandra :wink2:


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> Can't get into the valhalla thing, Ray. I think it would help if the sub titles were organised so that the speech was typed in different colours for different people. I keep getting lost and gave up last night


Are you sure about the colours not depicting individuals speech Pat?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Zodiac a serial killer bassed on a true story.


----------



## aldra

The young Victoria , brilliant 

Far enough away from a royalist viewpoint 

Sadly he did die young

Sandra


----------



## bilbaoman

aldra said:


> The young Victoria , brilliant
> 
> Far enough away from a royalist viewpoint
> 
> Sadly he did die young
> 
> Sandra


Not young as the average life expectancy was only 45 in 1860:frown2::frown2:


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> Not young as the average life expectancy was only 45 in 1860:frown2::frown2:


How come queen Vicky lived to 81 ?

I have watched 2 episodes of "Unbelievable" tonight, about a rapist.


----------



## JanHank

*Unbelievable* on Netflix, good series, I enjoyed it.


----------



## JanHank

I´m coming to the end of *The Sinner* something different for me, but I have grown into it :grin2:

I was interested in Bill Pullmans face especially his eyes because I was sure he had played the part of a young evil little beggar some years ago.
I know I am right, but can´t for the life of me remember the name of the film. I wouldn't have known his name either if I hadn't looked it up in the cast.


----------



## JanHank

I finished as much as I want to see of The Sinner, it now goes to a different story.

I watched a film, what a fantastic film *Men of Honor* is, another true story and I enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## JanHank

A film I thought I would probably not get through and then thoroughly enjoyed it *Coach Carter*.






The Real coach Carter


----------



## JanHank

Another *Flight*


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> Can't get into the valhalla thing, Ray. I think it would help if the sub titles were organised so that the speech was typed in different colours for different people. I keep getting lost and gave up last night


Just realised you are quite right Pat. Dunno why but even after six episodes I had never noticed no colours on the text.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Did someone recommend* Bodyguard* some time back and I didn't have it, I've got it now and really stuck on it, watched until 1am then thought I'd best go to bed.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Did someone recommend* Bodyguard* some time back and I didn't have it, I've got it now and really stuck on it, watched until 1am then thought I'd best go to bed.


Yeah its good. Did you ever watch Life on Mars and Ashes to Ashes with Keighley Hawes? (Ashes to Ashes only) Both of those are great. Especially Ashes to Ashes.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Yeah its good. Did you ever watch Life on Mars and Ashes to Ashes with Keighley Hawes? (Ashes to Ashes only) Both of those are great. Especially Ashes to Ashes.


I don´t have either of those on my Netflix Barry, not yet anyway.

Lots of trailers on YouTube, looks interesting, is she dead or alive, don´t tel me, it will come here one day:grin2:


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I don´t have either of those on my Netflix Barry, not yet anyway.
> 
> Lots of trailers on YouTube, looks interesting, is she dead or alive, don´t tel me, it will come here one day:grin2:


Probably best you watch Life on Mars first. Both series are on iPlayer I believe but you wont get that without a VPN.

However I Found episode 1 of life on Mars on Dailymotion so you could try that.






The best way to search for other episodes on there if they dont come up automatically is to just google search "life on mars series 1 episode 2 dailymotion" etc or "Life on mars S01 E02 dailymotion" and you should find them.

Both involve a copper that finds himself (and then herself in Ashes to Ashes) back in time from their modern day lives. I think Life on Mars is set in 1973 and Ashes to Ashes 1981 but both series feature the same characters apart from the lead roll.


----------



## JanHank

I will try that next. Thanks.


----------



## JanHank

Is it my imagination or do these two look related?
I watched Kodachrome tonight and Jason Sudeikis reminded me of Kiefer Sutherland all the time.


----------



## Christine600

I agree - I really enjoyed Life on Mars and Ashes to Ashes when they came out.


These days I'm watching Better than Us - a Russian drama about a girl who adopts a robot. I'm a few episodes in and I enjoy it so far.


----------



## JanHank

*Unbroken*. another true story. Very good and realistic performances.


----------



## erneboy

Amusing telly, not shoot 'em ups Jan. Have you seen.

The Good Wife, The Good Fight, The Murdock Mysteries, NCIS, Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries or Last Tango in Halifax. Wallander, The Americans.


----------



## JanHank

Thank you Alan.

I have watched 2 episodes of Wallander and 2 of Miss Fisher it seems, can´t remember Miss Fisher, but Wallander I do because of his accent, I have no idea why I didn´t carry on with either, maybe it was before my September holiday and I forgot.

The Americans it seems I also started to watch :frown2: can´t remember that though.

As these are all serieses I´ll be busy for a while.

The others are not on Netflix, I will check with Prime later.


----------



## JanHank

Another true story of someone I bet everyone remembers the name.

*Eddy the Eagle*. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## aldra

Are your eyes square yet Jan?

My mind boggles at so much TV

I’m off to scrub an oven:wink2:>

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

No oven to clean, nobody to look after only myself, it´s the best way to pass the evenings. while playing with Motley at the same time.

Today I´m watching Orange is the new Black.


----------



## barryd

Quite liked Orange is the new black but i gave up on it on either series 3 or 4


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> No oven to clean, nobody to look after only myself, it´s the best way to pass the evenings. while playing with Motley at the same time.
> 
> Today I´m watching Orange is the new Black.


Crazy eyes was my favourite character, good series but runs out of a bit of steam later on.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> Crazy eyes was my favourite character, good series but runs out of a bit of steam later on.
> 
> Terry


I'm not through season 1 yet just finished episode 6 I'll probably go somewhere else at the end of the season. I've usually had enough of any series by then.


----------



## JanHank

Into season 2 of *Orange is the new black*, I´m hooked on it at the moment, it has started to have some very funny moments as well.


----------



## raynipper

Well after having Netflix for almost two weeks now and not having the time or inclination to watch anything, the Christmas time live TV has been so dire I thought I would give it a try.
So this pm we fired it up and tried the first interesting title presented to us. 'The Heist'.
Well we struggled through the first 30 mins and I gave up and dropped off. Then the bluddy thing ended and said next episode??? What, there was nothing telling us this was a series at the beginning. 
What a loada crap. Binned that and went back to so called 'live' TV where we can see whats what.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Well after having Netflix for almost two weeks now and not having the time or inclination to watch anything, the Christmas time live TV has been so dire I thought I would give it a try.
> So this pm we fired it up and tried the first interesting title presented to us. 'The Heist'.
> Well we struggled through the first 30 mins and I gave up and dropped off. Then the bluddy thing ended and said next episode??? What, there was nothing telling us this was a series at the beginning.
> What a loada crap. Binned that and went back to so called 'live' TV where we can see whats what.
> 
> Ray.


Down the bottom of the screen when you open the first screen (picture 1) Ray you will see the different signs at the bottom of the screen (picture 2), if your screen is the same as mine it will tell you if it is a series....*S1 *and how many episodes in the series *E1*. then the sign to find out how many series the actually are. After that comes the oblong with slits in it, click on that for Audio language and sub title language.
Don´t be such a defeatist.


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Jan.
I guess I do need tuition. Anything that bugs me I go make a cuppa and forget all about it.
So I will try and find your post next week when I try again.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Now you have Netflix Ray you need to make a list of stuff you want to see. Rather than scrolling through at random use a site like "Tastedrive". Just put in a series you really liked and it will suggest stuff similar. Then add it to the list or search to see if its on Netflix. Always worth googling the trailer for it first as well.

https://tastedive.com/shows

Ive spend days searching for stuff I might like in the past. Trouble is there are so many series now you cant see the wood for trees. Maybe go back to the beginning of this thread, see whats been recommended. Google stuff like "best series to binge watch etc". Or "best series on netflix"


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Baz and Jan.
But I have just been informed by a higher authority 'we' don't really need Netflix as we have the 200 live TV channels she can always find some interesting media.
Although I would question some of the channels and topics we 'need' to watch. 
Again I will take the easy option and give in ............................... for now.!!!!!

Ray.

p.s. and another thing most of the series have already been on live TV over the years that we have watched and can't spare the time to watch again.
We loved Peaky Blinders the first time round but somehow hard work the second time. Again I would keep getting up to do something else as I remembered the next scene or action.


----------



## JanHank

There´s a lot you can learn off youtube as well, I for instance through your post have just looked for tips on using my Amazon Firestick and discover I can download something onto my smartphone and control the stick on the TV from there. I have saved it in my favourites on the computer and will learn more later coz now I have to take Mot out before it gets dark.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah, it does have its foibles, but you being a techy type bear with it and explore, its a hell of a lot easier than prime.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Thanks Baz and Jan.
> But I have just been informed by a higher authority 'we' don't really need Netflix as we have the 200 live TV channels she can always find some interesting media.
> Although I would question some of the channels and topics we 'need' to watch.
> Again I will take the easy option and give in ............................... for now.!!!!!
> 
> Ray.


But but but, you can watch Netflix on your computer, with headphones and watch what you like while Pru is watching cooking and gardening programs or whatever her thing is.


----------



## raynipper

OH no Jan.
With 40 widows, 20+ family, 4 forums, numerous other contacts, whatsapp and Skype, when do you think I could squeeze in 5 mins of TV? Apart from the monitor is a TV and has all the live channels and I'm sitting beside a 55" TV anyway.

Thanks for the idea but not going down that route. It's BIG TV or won't bother. 
Now back to trying to find out why Skype can't 'see' the camera on the laptop.
Theres always something.

Ray. xx


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I woke up today and I'd gone a bit deaf in my left lug hoil., I've heard it's a common thing with married men with loads of yackity wimmin.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I used to give in too but I reckon it's a bad move, I deserve a tolerable life too.


----------



## raynipper

I'm still in charge of fixing things properly after they have been 'adjusted' by hid. I have my uses. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I find it painful to bend or kneel, this has teken about 18 months to get where I am now, I'm not allowed on ladders of any sort due to my labyrinthitis, I wish I could say I am malingering but I am in fact just falling apart, we just went for a little walk and my hips felt like they were locking up, and I'm only 70 ffs.


----------



## raynipper

OH gosh Kev. What do you attribute this early decay to? 
I have never had problems with heights or confined spaces but somehow after a slip earlier this year it's been decided I'm too old to do anything risky now.
So I have to wait for her to go shopping................... ha ha.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Then the bluddy thing ended and said next episode??? What, there was nothing telling us this was a series at the beginning.
> 
> Ray.


I had a similar experience with The Night Manager - just finished the series on iPlayer. I'd tried it when it ran on TV before but couldn't understand why all the fuss - I'd watched just the 2nd episode and thought it was a standalone!!

The whole thing was pretty gripping.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, we loved the Night Manager and keep awaiting the next series and many others that ended up in the air like Killing Eve and Dr. Foster.

Just a question please. Is there a sub title tab, button, option anywhere please?

Ray.

p.s. gotit................. https://www.techadvisor.co.uk/how-to/entertainment/netflix-subtitles-3654687/


----------



## patp

Must admit that Netflix has never really drawn me in. Films, to me, always seem a waste of a couple of hours. Like Ray I need to relax and watch the big screen but would rather watch a couple of hour long episodes of something than one long film. Or, of course, turn it off and read a book or listen to the radio 

As for the being 70 and suffering from creaky joints and labyrinthitis etc I always point out to Chris how many episodes of 999 etc that we watch where the "emergency" involves a 70 plus man and a ladder!!!


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yep, we loved the Night Manager and keep awaiting the next series and many others that ended up in the air like Killing Eve and Dr. Foster.
> 
> Just a question please. Is there a sub title tab, button, option anywhere please?
> 
> Ray.
> 
> p.s. gotit................. https://www.techadvisor.co.uk/how-to/entertainment/netflix-subtitles-3654687/


Look at my instructions again Page 807 I told you this sign is for language and s
* Subtitles *


----------



## JanHank

I've just finished watching a fantasy film called "Christmas Chronicles" Very funny.


----------



## raynipper

Can't find that sign at all Jan. In fact we have just wasted 2 hours 12 minutes watching an old and fat Kevin Costner in The Highwaymen come to it's predictable end.
I could only get a message that this was the only audio available.

Never mind, back to the Guernsey Literary Potato Club on live TV and subtitles on one button.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

My second little film tonight, *St Vincen*t. I also enjoyed that.

Can´t help you anymore Raymond as I don´t know what you are seeing on your screen. 
I have Netflix on all my devices, except the phone although it is possible to have it on there, but for me not necessary as its on the Kindle, iPad, iMac it was on the laptop, but I have given that away. It´s on the TV through the firestick and the firestick is different to the others.
How do you get it on your TV? Don´t you have instructions with it?


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Jan.
I did find the audio option on several choices but on each one it would not select English Subtitles and just presented a message that this was the only and default audio available.

The TV remote and the Humax remotes both have a subtitle button although in different positions. But it always works. So far using Netflix and the Roku remote I can see an audio option but as said above no subs.

But found lots more on Youtube but lower quality. 
Guernsey Potato Pie was lovely. 'Dunkirk' on BBC1 now.

But I do like the Roku as it's so small and versatile and can be stuffed into any HDMI socket on any tele in the house and it works.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

I don’t if it will ever be on Netflix, sorry

But have just watched a magnificent modern expression of the ballet Swan Lake

Took us back to Christmas past when we took the 6 kids to watch the ballet Swan Lake at the theatre , a rare treat as it was expensive 

Front row seats 

At the interval , Francine , aged 5 said loudly “do they not have feet mummy ?”

Immediately people several rows back said, there’s a spare seat here, she can sit with us , and she did

We hadn’t realised from the front seat she couldn’t see their feet

They just floated across the stage

But aren’t people great 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Must admit that Netflix has never really drawn me in. Films, to me, always seem a waste of a couple of hours. Like Ray I need to relax and watch the big screen but would rather watch a couple of hour long episodes of something than one long film. Or, of course, turn it off and read a book or listen to the radio
> 
> As for the being 70 and suffering from creaky joints and labyrinthitis etc I always point out to Chris how many episodes of 999 etc that we watch where the "emergency" involves a 70 plus man and a ladder!!!


I'd be lost without Netflix and YouTube, I like to watch sci fi shorts.

My spirit is strong, but I had a bike accident in the 70s and damaged my knees, they have been okay until recently, and my last job was delivering electrical equipment which included big drums of armoured cable on heavy wooden reels, that didn't do my back any good, and when I had my prostate MRI 3 years ago they saw I had spinal stenosis,


----------



## raynipper

Try 35 washing machines a day on yer own Kev to run down council high rise estates with broken lifts.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pah, I used to removals on my own, try shifting wardrobes and beds.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve just tried to find the Netflix on delivery drivers, but can´t find it :grin2:>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You been into the cooking sherry again.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You been into the cooking sherry again.


If I knew what it was used for I might buy some and give it a go :laugh:
However I have found the video


----------



## raynipper

There was a British one last year about a parcel delivery man that was quite emotional. Your one Jan is in that funny language that needs subtitles.!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> There was a British one last year about a parcel delivery man that was quite emotional. Your one Jan is in that funny language that needs subtitles.!
> 
> Ray.


It's your language, I thought you lived there for some years. Anyway it's only a Trailer I found, the Full film wherever it is probably has them.


----------



## raynipper

It's not proper English is it. Combination of Hollywood English and Microsoft language.
Yes 'living' there did present some challenges when asking for butter or herbs. 
So many times at a checkout we were told "Gee ah jus lurve youre accent". To which I always replied WE don't have an accent but YOU do.!!

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

If you want gratuitous violence and blood try 'Extraction'. Gripping if confusing at times.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> If I knew what it was used for I might buy some and give it a go :laugh:
> However I have found the video


Huge clue in the name.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I will make a point to miss that...


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Huge clue in the name.


Stooopid, cooking what?
The only thing I have put it in is a cake or pud at this time of year, as haven´t done that for some years now, what else do you use it for?


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> If you want gratuitous violence and blood try 'Extraction'. Gripping if confusing at times.
> 
> Ray.


Don´t need that, I leave all that kind of stuff for Barry.


----------



## raynipper

Bung any old left over alcohol in the mulled wine and adjust the brown sugar to taste.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Hans used to make it years ago, that was one of his Christmas eve jobs, we had neighbours we invited in in those days (no more than 4, that was the amount he could put up with all at once :grin2:
We discovered the bottled Lidl one here, an egg spoon of brown sugar in the glass fill glass with wine, in microwave for 1.30 mins and thats it. We tried a few different bottled ones and unanimously voted this the best. At this time of year he would often use the micro wave :grin2: Sometimes a bit of spirit would be added.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Stooopid, cooking what?
> The only thing I have put it in is a cake or pud at this time of year, as haven´t done that for some years now, what else do you use it for?


I don't bloody know woman, my name is Kev not Google...:serious::serious::serious:


----------



## JanHank

I have just finished my second glass of Glühwein, to empty the bottle you see, so don´t get too cheeky as I may not be responsible for my actions >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloody hell Gertrude you'll be pished before old Barfy today.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> I have just finished my second glass of Glühwein, to empty the bottle you see, so don´t get too cheeky as I may not be responsible for my actions /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_devil.png


Woohoo, Jan, you're pushing the boat out today! I'm still on my coffee.

But the, you ARE an hour ahead!


----------



## jiwawa

My first even Glühwein was in a wee café in Heidelberg on the Halloween break. The large windows were streaming and you couldn't see anything outside but I can still feel the cosiness of getting my hands round the glass.... Mmmmm....

Gosh, that's about 50yrs ago!


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Bloody hell Gertrude you'll be pished before old Barfy today.


Without adding any spirit its only 8.7% the wine I will have at lunch time in a minute is only 11% the whisky I drink with dry ginger 40% and the gin I drink with tonic 35.%% vol. I thought I would just tell you that, you being almost teetotal.


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> My first even Glühwein was in a wee café in Heidelberg on the Halloween break. The large windows were streaming and you couldn't see anything outside but I can still feel the cosiness of getting my hands round the glass.... Mmmmm....
> 
> Gosh, that's about 50yrs ago!


Missed you Jean while answering Kev. 
Heidelberg reminds me of dried Apricots, we bought the best we had ever tasted from a little shop near the bridge.

Oh heck, makes me want to get in the van and see if I can find the shop again on my own. It´ll only take 7 hours if I don´t stop. :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> Pudsey_Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell Gertrude you'll be pished before old Barfy today.
> 
> 
> 
> Without adding any spirit its only 8.7% the wine I will have at lunch time in a minute is only 11% the whisky I drink with dry ginger 40% and the gin I drink with tonic 35.%% vol. I thought I would just tell you that, you being almost teetotal.
Click to expand...

Crikey, I'm surprised you can still find the keyboard!! 


JanHank said:


> Missed you Jean while answering Kev.
> Heidelberg reminds me of dried Apricots, we bought the best we had ever tasted from a little shop near the bridge.
> 
> Oh heck, makes me want to get in the van and see if I can find the shop again on my own. It´ll only take 7 hours if I don´t stop. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


I think the café was just up from the bridge too. Hubby n I drove thro Heidelberg a few years ago but there was nowhere to park so we could work out where that might have been. So maybe I'll go back again too, now I have all these apps for finding parking places.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I stopped drinking once I figured there was absolutely no point to it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It can make life richer for the pourer though.


----------



## JanHank

You must be watching some good stuff on TV or had a jolly Christmas entertaining as nobody else has added things they have or are watching on this thread for yonks.

I started watching a period drama yesterday, so far so good.
I am very lucky to be able watch it already as it´s new to Netflix

*Bridgerton*. I watched 3 episodes yesterday, very colourful and entertaining.


----------



## raynipper

That looks just the sort of old toffee my wife likes Jan. I will try and ween her onto it for some peace and quiet.
But we did 'binge' two films Sunday.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> That looks just the sort of old toffee my wife likes Jan. I will try and ween her onto it for some peace and quiet.
> But we did 'binge' two films Sunday.
> 
> Ray.


You didn´t tell me, what 2 films? were they good? No swearing, blood or gore?


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> You must be watching some good stuff on TV or had a jolly Christmas entertaining as nobody else has added things they have or are watching on this thread for yonks.
> 
> I started watching a period drama yesterday, so far so good.
> I am very lucky to be able watch it already as it´s new to Netflix
> 
> *Bridgerton*. I watched 3 episodes yesterday, very colourful and entertaining.


I quite like a Period Drama Jan especially if its raunchy! Is that what you meant by colourful? 

Might give it a whirl.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> You didn´t tell me, what 2 films? were they good? No swearing, blood or gore?


Lots of swearing, blood and gore.
Denzil Washington in The Equalizer and some unknowns (to me) The Extraction.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I quite like a Period Drama Jan especially if its *raunchy!* Is that what you meant by colourful?
> 
> Might give it a whirl.


So far yes :grin2: well a bit, A young women has broken a bloke nose and then same bloke got beat up, there´s even been a few swear words in the appropriate places. The actors are of all different colours, the dresses are lovely, I am enjoying it.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Lots of swearing, blood and gore.
> Denzil Washington in The Equalizer and some unknowns (to me) The Extraction.
> 
> Ray.


No wonder Pru doesn't want to watch with you, or was it her choice :grin2:.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> So far yes :grin2: well a bit, A young women has broken a bloke nose and then same bloke got beat up, there´s even been a few swear words in the appropriate places. The actors are of all different colours, the dresses are lovely, I am enjoying it.


I have downloaded it. It had better be good!!!


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> No wonder Pru doesn't want to watch with you, or was it her choice :grin2:.


Yep, she likes the action and is watch the Dambusters right now for the 70th. time.
As that Period Drama is too many episodes she loses interest and only likes 4 or at most 6 episodes.
She did like Harlots and watched them twice over.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I have downloaded it. It had better be good!!!


What downloaded all the episodes? What do you do with it now then?


----------



## erneboy

raynipper said:


> Yep, she likes the action and is watch the Dambusters right now for the 70th. time.
> As that Period Drama is too many episodes she loses interest and only likes 4 or at most 6 episodes.
> 
> Ray.


That's a blessing then Ray? It means she can't be bothered wth soaps?


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yep, she likes the action and is watch the Dambusters right now for the 70th. time.
> As that Period Drama is too many episodes she loses interest and only likes 4 or at most 6 episodes.
> She did like Harlots and watched them twice over.
> 
> Ray.


As there are only 8 she might like it. It´s a bit different to the usual period dramas I think.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Alan we have both never watched a soap since Ena Sharples and Minnie Caldwell got pissed.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

EEe by eck, not forgetting Martha Longhurst Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Or Eddie.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> What downloaded all the episodes? What do you do with it now then?


Yep. All of them. Just watch them when I get round to it.


----------



## aldra

I’m watching all the cartoons, Paddington bear,Roal Dahl’s revolting Rhymes, the Gruffalo,

Memories of books read to our children

The starving ant eater who ate the aunt, red riding hood who whipped a pistol from her knickers 

And today, Jungle Book, fantastic animation 

I’m just enjoying memories from the past 

Which is just as well as it’s the season of repeats

And snow is heading our way

How special is that at Christmas time?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I´m on episode 6 of Bridgerton and its pretty steamy


----------



## JanHank

Finished it. The last 2 episodes were a bit amateurish I though both the script and the acting, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## raynipper

As a matter of interest and I doubt I will change but what more do you get for double the money with Netflix. I'm on the basic at €7.99 a month but the next level is €14.99 and is it worth it?

The basic has many old films we have seen and TV series we also have seen. Is the next level all new?

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

raynipper said:


> As a matter of interest and I doubt I will change but what more do you get for double the money with Netflix. I'm on the basic at €7.99 a month but the next level is €14.99 and is it worth it?
> 
> The basic has many old films we have seen and TV series we also have seen. Is the next level all new?
> 
> Ray.


Just increases the number of devices you can view and download to and picture quality UHD. No extra viewable options Ray.

https://help.netflix.com/en/node/24926

Terry


----------



## barryd

Watched the first episode of Bridgeton just now. Liked it (Phoebe Dynevor is quite pleasing on the eye of course)

Did you spot the classical versions of recent modern songs Jan? I picked up on that quite early on

https://www.thewrap.com/bridgerton-covers-songs-soundtrack-thank-u-next-strange-wildest-dreams/

I quite like the multicultural slant on it all.

Was there ever a black Queen? Well apparently there was! https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2020/12/27/bridgerton-queen-charlotte-black-royals/


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Watched the first episode of Bridgeton just now. Liked it (Phoebe Dynevor is quite pleasing on the eye of course)
> 
> Did you spot the classical versions of recent modern songs Jan? I picked up on that quite early on
> 
> https://www.thewrap.com/bridgerton-covers-songs-soundtrack-thank-u-next-strange-wildest-dreams/
> 
> I quite like the multicultural slant on it all.
> 
> Was there ever a black Queen? Well apparently there was! https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2020/12/27/bridgerton-queen-charlotte-black-royals/


I think its in episode 4 the multi-culti gets mentioned.

I don´t know if it´s supposed to be a sex education film, but there´s rather a lot of humpy pumpy in the last couple of episodes. :surprise:

Your Washington post draws a blank.


----------



## JanHank

Another based on true story about a very young chess player Joshua Waitzkin.

Innocent Moves. stars Ben Kingsley as his tutor.

I enjoyed it.


----------



## raynipper

Made the mistake or wading through Triple Frontier on Netflix yesterday. It had action but was so frustrating we almost gave up.
Then the final episode of Black Narcissus last night on BBC made me wonder why?????

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Bridgeton, oh what a mistake I made.
I put episode one on and my wife started watching. Now seven hours later and dunno how many episodes I can't get the tele back. Not doing that again.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I watched it all, I don´t know what the book would be like, but I somehow didn´t think it was written by a very experienced writer.


----------



## aldra

It’s a long time since I watched Black Narcissis Ray, and then it was the film 

Was the serious not good, or just the end episode?

Was going to watch it next

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I´m just going to watch "Death to 2020" it´s a comedy with Hugh grant. Let you know what it´s like later.


----------



## JanHank

I've only watched 6 minutes, it´s hilarious, must take Mr. Mot out before it gets dark, but look forward to finishing the death of 2020 when I get back. Hugh Grant is well disguised.


----------



## raynipper

aldra said:


> It's a long time since I watched Black Narcissis Ray, and then it was the film
> 
> Was the serious not good, or just the end episode? Was going to watch it next Sandra


It just dragged on Sandra. Hardly any story rhyme or reason imho. Just a waste of time.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Same here with Money Heist. Worra load of carp.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Bridgeton, oh what a mistake I made.
> I put episode one on and my wife started watching. Now seven hours later and dunno how many episodes I can't get the tele back. Not doing that again.
> 
> Ray.


Bloody hell Raymond, how long have you been married, you should always ALWAYS preview the memsahibs watching stuff before allowing access to the TV remotes, I have already told you to have the time slot filled up off stuff you like, if they must have stuff to do hide the Vac and send her to the kitchen.

I should be charging for these life hacks.


----------



## JanHank

If you have an hour to spare watch it, I thought it funny.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Has anyone watched "the Box" https://www.kymco.co.uk/kymco/scooters/ak-550

Weirdest film Liz & I had ever seen, great plot, but what a load of botox the ends is, we just looked at each other not knowing what to make of it.


----------



## raynipper

Wot, this................... 




Ray.


----------



## aldra

raynipper said:


> It just dragged on Sandra. Hardly any story rhyme or reason imho. Just a waste of time.
> 
> Ray.


Sadly I find that happens a lot with series

Even game of thrones which had me totally hooked

Until the last couple of episodes

Same with killing Eve,, third series rubbish, should have ended with the second

They do seem to drag them out

Sandra


----------



## dghr272

For those that don’t mind subtitles Fauda is a real gritty drama series about the Israel/Palestine conflict. Lots of action leaving little to the imagination about a dirty war.

Terry


----------



## aldra

Brilliant 

Especially as we recognised both Arabic and Hebrew 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Now on episode 4 of Jack Ryan, gripping stuff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Wot, this...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray.


No, a proper film.


----------



## JanHank

Who has seen* Jack Ryan? * It´s very gripping.
I´m now on episode 6 and only stopped because I must get some sleep:laugh:


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Who has seen* Jack Ryan? * It´s very gripping.
> I´m now on episode 6 and only stopped because I must get some sleep:laugh:


Dont think I have seen it, sounds good.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Dont think I have seen it, sounds good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I honestly can't be bothered with anything on prime, its a pain following anything, Netflix is a dream to use, even YouTube is better


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I honestly can't be bothered with anything on prime, its a pain following anything, Netflix is a dream to use, even YouTube is better


I have no trouble with it at all and I´m the dimwit :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> I have no trouble with it at all and I´m the dimwit :grin2:


I find i cannot argue on that one>>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I find it clumsy to use, it doesn't recall where you left off.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I find it clumsy to use, it doesn't recall where you left off.


I just turned on the TV, pressed the button to bring up the firestick and there was Jack first positing, click down twice on the remote rocker, press the middle of the rocker and he starts on the correct episode 6 nothing to it.

I withdraw my above the above above post, I am not the dimwit >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm not using a firestick so cannot compare, I have the app on everything and also a button on my TV remote, the easiest is the laptop, but it still doesn't remember witch I have watched.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> I have no trouble with it at all and I´m the dimwit :grin2:


I'll agree with that........... the no trouble bit naturally.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> I'll agree with that........... the no trouble bit naturally.
> 
> Terry


I rectified the end bit Terry 3 posts down :grin2:

I even checked on the computer, admittedly I had to find him first, but when I did he was on the correct episode and ready to carry on watching.


----------



## JanHank

Finished series 2 of Jack Ryan on Prime.
Tonight I have watched a film on Netflix also called Jack Ryan, same man different actor, it’s the Young Ryan on his first assignment. All action, I enjoyed it, was sitting on the edge of my seat a few times.

I am now going to try what appears to be a comedy show, Jack Whitehall, I’m not joking. Maybe too silly for me.


----------



## JanHank

It was funny in parts, but not a natural comedian, more of a learnt trade, to my mind anyway.


----------



## raynipper

I think we are finding and watching more disappointing films and series than memorable ones. We seem to sit for two hours and then wonder why we bothered.
We will be happy to end the trial after 3 months.
Narco was good at first until we realised it was a series that went on forever like a soap. Some films seem to be deliberately protracted to fill the 2 hour space.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I think we are finding and watching more disappointing films and series than memorable ones. We seem to sit for two hours and then wonder why we bothered.
> We will be happy to end the trial after 3 months.
> Narco was good at first until we realised it was a series that went on forever like a soap. Some films seem to be deliberately protracted to fill the 2 hour space.
> 
> Ray.


Why aren´t you watching recommended stuff Ray?

I like the based on real life stuff, my last 2 things "Jack Ryan" film and series I also enjoyed even though far from real life, there´s loads of things, if you don´t like something within half an hour shut it off and try something else. Sorry I forgot, thats too easy. :frown2:


----------



## raynipper

I'm trying to please the boss. Difficult at the best of times and now with so many choices becoming impossible. 
Plus every now and again I close it all down to go back and see whats currently showing on Live TV which ironically enough we like.

Ray.

p.s. keep getting lots of so called 'recommendations' from Netflix. Getting a bit like Amazon and pressure.


----------



## barryd

Jan is right Ray, try some of the stuff recommended or google best shows to binge watch etc. Im no film fan really, series are much more enjoyable IMO.

Just finished watching Jans "Bridgeton" series last night. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have quite a few in my to watch list on Netflix.

Star trek discovery, The Prestige, Close encounters of the furred kind, Homeland, The Ripper, Breaking Bad, Sherlock, Sons of anarchy, The Kominsky method, Fury, Suits, The Highwaymen, Terminator Genisys, Jessica Jones, You, Lucifer, The Irishman, Rake, Triple frontier, Criminal, Our planet, Green zone, Bird box, Another life, Deadpool, Braven, The spy, Our souls at night, Point blank, One day at a time, House of cards, Defenders, El Camino, the sinner, The laundromat, Nightflyers, Dark, Drive, Velvet buzzsaw, Nothing to hide, Warrior, After life, Lionheart, The ranch, Arrested development, The midnight sky, The good place, Inside man, Line of duty, Hard kill, Escape plan, RockNrolla, In the shadow of the moon.

I have only watched some of these, some have been very good, but I can't guess what others might like or hate.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I'm trying to please the boss. Difficult at the best of times and now with so many choices becoming impossible.
> Plus every now and again I close it all down to go back and see whats currently showing on Live TV which ironically enough we like.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> p.s. keep getting lots of so called 'recommendations' from Netflix. Getting a bit like Amazon and pressure.


Yes I had those to start with, is there something in the small writing at the bottom to ask them not to send anymore? Yes I just looked, unsubscribe, small writing right at the bottom of the email Raymond.

Must I tell this man everything


----------



## raynipper

Yes. But thanks. Busy now and just bought another Roku 'tuner' for £3 but seller won't post to France. So might be a while before I get it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Anything I buy online goes out to the shed for at least two weeks, you have no idea who's hands stuff goes through on its way to you.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Anything I buy online goes out to the shed for at least two weeks, you have no idea who's hands stuff goes through on its way to you.


Which bit of that sentence is the name of the Netflix video your recommending Puddle? >

Although Raymond seems to have found it coz he liked it :wav:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm sure even you in your dotage Gerty can go back two posts to see that mine was a response to Rays post, what does yours have to do with the price of spuds anyway >>


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm sure even you in your dotage Gerty can go back two posts to see that mine was a response to Rays post, what does yours have to do with the price of spuds anyway >>


I didn´t even mention Potatoes let alone the price  Anyway up Raymond doesn't like Netflix, so stop leading him astray Nipper :frown2:


----------



## baldlygo

OK - not Netflix - but we are looking forward to the gritty Paris police series Spiral - Starts tonight on BBC Four. It will be the last series and we will wait until it is all recorded before watching.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

WELL tell him to bugger off from the Netflix thread then ffs.


----------



## baldlygo

Pudsey_Bear said:


> WELL tell him to bugger off from the Netflix thread then ffs.


It might be on Netflix eventually


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Anyone seen my plot? bet that bugger Gertrude has it so she can play here wily mind games on me.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> *Anyone seen my plot*? bet that bugger Gertrude has it so she can play here wily mind games on me.


Nobody seems to have seen it Puddle, when did you last have it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just before i came across you.


----------



## baldlygo

I don't think anyone has mentioned *Unauthorized Living*. Reading the blurb does not make it sound very inspiring but I got hooked and had to watch through to the end. In Spanish with subtitles. Some despicable people doing despicable things but very well acted and written so that at times I even felt sorry for the worst of characters.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve found it on my Netflix and its in English, so I will now watch it.

Just finished watching Hugh Grant in *The Gentlemen* Rufty tufty, murderous and funny all at the same time. I enjoyed it. Hugh Grant as you have never seen or heard him before. A few other familiar faces including Michelle Dockery of Downton Abbey fame.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned *Unauthorized Living*. Reading the blurb does not make it sound very inspiring but I got hooked and had to watch through to the end. In Spanish with subtitles. Some despicable people doing despicable things but very well acted and written so that at times I even felt sorry for the worst of characters.


Are you sure you couldn't see it in English Paul, I have English, Spanis, French or Turkish audio 
English Spanish, French, German and Russian sub titles.


----------



## baldlygo

JanHank said:


> Are you sure you couldn't see it in English Paul, I have English, Spanis, French or Turkish audio
> English Spanish, French, German and Russian sub titles.


Well, well, I watched the whole thing with original Spanish - never thought to check the audio. Still, it did make the occasional swearing a little bit less jarring. :smile2:


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> Well, well, I watched the whole thing with original Spanish - never thought to check the audio. Still, it did make the occasional swearing a little bit less jarring. :smile2:


I´m at number 4, very good thoroughly enjoying it, thanks for the tip Paul.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned *Unauthorized Living*. Reading the blurb does not make it sound very inspiring but I got hooked and had to watch through to the end. In Spanish with subtitles. Some despicable people doing despicable things but very well acted and written so that at times I even felt sorry for the worst of characters.


I am on the last episode, but have been struggling for the past 3, the acting was not bad, but Carlos was atrocious, I have met a few gays, none of them behaved as silly as that.
Will they go or will they stay, I am about to find out. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Oh no, there is another series. Did you watch both Paul? I can´t carry on, it´s getting too silly for me.


----------



## dghr272

Just spotted this about increased charges.

Netflix raises UK prices to cover cost of content https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-55563970

Terry


----------



## baldlygo

JanHank said:


> Oh no, there is another series. Did you watch both Paul? I can´t carry on, it´s getting too silly for me.


Yes, Jan I watched through both series. Carlos was a bit extreme I admit but I can imagine the effect of super-rich lifestyle on one or two of the characters I have met. It did put me off when Marcos came back to life though.


----------



## JanHank

Im not going to watch the second series Paul, such a shame it became very silly to me for the last 3 or 4 episodes, I enjoyed it very much up to there. 
I will go back to films for a while, there aren’t many series’s I have enjoyed to the end, some I have given up half way through.


----------



## raynipper

Our son recommended we watch Ozark on Netflix. Despite us not wanting multiple series we gave in and consumed the first ten episodes and wondered why. 
We are now on the second series and I can see it's like a never ending soap that Netflix wants to keep you on the hook.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Our son recommended we watch Ozark on Netflix. Despite us not wanting multiple series we gave in and consumed the first ten episodes and wondered why.
> We are now on the second series and I can see it's like a never ending soap that Netflix wants to keep you on the hook.
> 
> Ray.


I really liked Ozarks. Thought it was quite gripping. Tin Star is worth a watch. Tim Roth.


----------



## JanHank

I needed a break from series´s so last night I was going to watch a film about Johnny Cash, I looked at the wrong thing and saw "Man in Black" which is a documentary. If I knew all these things about him I had forgotten, it was very interesting to me.
Today I´ll watch "Walk the line" the film.

I have noted Ozark & Tin Star must check if they are on my NF.

No Tin Star


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> I really liked Ozarks. Thought it was quite gripping. Tin Star is worth a watch. Tim Roth.


Does it actually end Baz?

Ray.


----------



## rayc

raynipper said:


> Does it actually end Baz?
> 
> Ray.


Ray, have you watched The African Doctor? it is set in northern France and we watched it last night, it is in French with English subtitles.


----------



## raynipper

Not yet ray. I flick through and am then told what to choose. But will make a note to see the trailer.

Looks interesting ray but not sure my wife will keep up with the subs. Thanks.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Does it actually end Baz?
> 
> Ray.


I was about to say no Ray but it prompted me to check and season 3 it seems came out in December and will according to Wiki be the last season. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tin_Star_(TV_series)

Glad I did as I never realised season 3 was out so ill download it.


----------



## erneboy

rayc said:


> Ray, have you watched The African Doctor? it is set in northern France and we watched it last night, it is in French with English subtitles.


Sounds good to me too, Ta.

Don't know if you use this site to check things out, either or both Rays but it's useful. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5555502/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## aldra

Going to try it

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> I was about to say no Ray but it prompted me to check and season 3 it seems came out in December and will according to Wiki be the last season. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tin_Star_(TV_series)
> 
> Glad I did as I never realised season 3 was out so ill download it.


OK and thanks Baz. Will have to persevere then although it's becoming preposterous and unbelievable even for merican toffee.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Sounds good to me too, Ta.
> 
> Don't know if you use this site to check things out, either or both Rays but it's useful. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5555502/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
> or anyone else for that matter.


I can´t make out how this works Alan, I have signed in (must have joined when you told me before) all I find are short trailers of the series in French.
Just looked on Prime, rent for 2.99€ but language is French or German. The trailers look as if its in Yorkshire with the flat caps and pubs.:grin2:


----------



## erneboy

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5555502/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

Just put the name of anything you are interested in into the search box Jan, or an actors name to see all they've been in. You my also see lists of people's recommendations in the column to the right.


----------



## JanHank

Are they supposed to be full films or just the trailer?


----------



## erneboy

It's not to watch tele on. Just to find out about them.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> It's not to watch tele on. Just to find out about them.


Ah, OK.
I can watch it on the prime video channel with the 14 day free trial for Arthouse CNMA it looks as if it will be in English on there so I´ll have a go tomorrow.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> OK and thanks Baz. Will have to persevere then although it's becoming preposterous and unbelievable even for merican toffee.
> 
> Ray.


Are we talking about Tin Star or Ozark Ray? Tin Star is finished but Ozark I believe will have at least another season.


----------



## JanHank

*Walk the Line *. about Johnny Cash and June Carter in the early days.

I have seen it before because I have the DVD, It was a good film.


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Are we talking about Tin Star or Ozark Ray? Tin Star is finished but Ozark I believe will have at least another season.


Yep, Ozark Baz. We are now on last episode of the second series and it's just getting even more silly. All the characters are just doing stupid and unbelievable things and choices. I keep wondering why we persevere and would be happy to dump it but hid keeps expecting better.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

No point in watching it if you dont like it. I generally know within one episode if its for me. If Im not gripped in one show then its binned. Often within the first 20 minutes. Try Weeds. thats a good laugh.


----------



## JanHank

I can´t see a *Weeds* on Netflix--- *Weeds on fire* or *Disjointed*--- *Weed the People* , Could any of those be it?


----------



## barryd

Looks like its Amazon Prime

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Weeds-Season-1/dp/B00HUT9F6Y

Might not be everyones cup of tea but I really liked it. Funny.


----------



## JanHank

Amazon.de I have to pay for it, is it worth it when I have loads of other things to choose from? Na, it may be free one day.


----------



## aldra

Watched The African Doctor last night

Quite enjoyed it, based on a true story 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Only subscribed to 3 months Netflix and could easily become a fat couch potato in those three months. Sit and nibble all the time. So a good incentive not to renew.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

We have Prime, Netflix , which we share with grandkids, BBC ect

Some nights we can find nothing to watch

Lockdown has a lot to answer for

We get picky or bored with watching Tv

What did we used to do before TV?

I’ve forgotten

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I am watching Lupin so far good.


----------



## JanHank

Thats not fair, I have just enjoyed watching Lupin and it stoped in mid stream, I have to wait for series 2 to be made now.

I have to wait until the middle to end of the year :frown2: I´ll have forgotten season 1 by then.


----------



## raynipper

We have just wasted 30 hours watching all three series of Ozark. Obviously ends with a teaser of series four later. Nasty Netflix fish on hook.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> We have just wasted 30 hours watching all three series of Ozark. Obviously ends with a teaser of series four later. Nasty Netflix fish on hook.
> 
> Ray.


*Somewhere Between*. try that Ray, I liked it so much I couldn´t stop watching and have scoffed the whole lot today. :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

Just looked Jan and it seems it's 10 episodes in series one and more series to come. So we won't be getting into long soaps thanks.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Just looked Jan and it seems it's 10 episodes in series one and more series to come. So we won't be getting into long soaps thanks.
> 
> Ray.


10 episodes and limited series. I don´t imagine there will be any more, this was a full story, nothing to carry on with.

https://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/...etween TV Show on,TV shows - TV Series Finale


----------



## raynipper

Finally we both watched The African Doctor. 
Sadly hardly gripping and I think Mrs. N could have given up after 15 mins. Few comic bits typically French.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

Just finished watching Emily in Paris which we quite enjoyed. Not the sort of series we normally watch but quite funny and good filming in Paris. I think quite a few of the jokes we have experienced in France first hand.


----------



## raynipper

We just watched 'Inside Man' about a bank robbery in NY.
Very riveting. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Jack Nicholson in The Departed, I though it a good film, lot of shooting and blood at the end.

Two of the characters I found hard to separate as they looked so much alike.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I rewatched Bandit (Burt Reynolds n Sally Field) the other day, not the best film made but easy watching and comical.


----------



## JanHank

Can´t find Bandit, but watched Clive Owen *Inside man * Very good Raymond.

Whenever I see Clive Owen I remember the first thing I ever saw him in *Chancer* with Lesley Philips, a super series in 1990.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I remember it well Jan. 


It was smokey and the bandit.


----------



## JanHank

I am watching Borgen again as Series 3 has now been translated into English, not sure I’ll go the course if it doesn’t gee-up.

A strange thing happened when I watched Somewhere between on the firestick, after I had watched part 7 it wouldn’t play part 8 I did everything to get it to play, turned the TV off and started again, but just a black screen, so went to the computer and it was fine.


----------



## JanHank

I finished watching ˋ After life ˋ something I gave up on a while back, I should have left it because to me it was rubbish.

Now on the third episode of Black Earth Rising , very different and interesting.


----------



## JanHank

As with a lot of these series I´m fed up with Black Earth Rising, it is now being dragged out with nothing in particular happening and that gets up my nose so before I start sneezing I´ve stopped watching.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, we have now stopped any series and only focus on feature films. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yep, we have now stopped any series and only focus on feature films.
> 
> Ray.


 You can´t just say *and only focus on feature films *without telling me/us what they are and if you enjoyed or disliked it.
What for instance did you watch the last time you watched a film?


----------



## raynipper

Monty Pythons Life of Brian this morning. Absolutely hilarious again.
Just tried to watch "Hard Water" later but gave up and shelved it for another time.

Gave up on Virgin River after 6 episodes as became like any soap. Even when I cheated and watched the last episode it was all so predictable.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I like Monty python in short bursts, wasn't terribly keen on the film.


----------



## JanHank

An excellent film in my opinion

*Red Sparrow* on Netflix

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=PmUL6wMpMWw&usg=AOvVaw3rd7phdyxMH1xeCN1myEHH


----------



## raynipper

I'm now getting annoyed that Netflix is following Amazon in trying to think for me. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I'm now getting annoyed that Netflix is following Amazon in trying to think for me.
> 
> Ray.


Well I need someone to think for me and tell me what that means ray, do you mean they are recommending things for you to watch that are similar to ones you have already seen?

You are in control, at least when you're allowed the remote :laugh:


----------



## raynipper

Absolutely Jan. There is always someone trying to tell me what to do, think, eat, like and park.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

If you had one of these nobody would know you had a mask on. >

I might order a few and send them to all the grumpy old men I have come to know.:laugh:


----------



## raynipper

No need for a mask.............................. Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Absolutely Jan. There is always someone trying to tell me what to do, think, eat, like and park.
> 
> Ray.


You'll have plenty on here then Gert.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> An excellent film in my opinion
> 
> *Red Sparrow* on Netflix
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=PmUL6wMpMWw&usg=AOvVaw3rd7phdyxMH1xeCN1myEHH


Looks a bit saucy for you girl?


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Looks a bit saucy for you girl?


You watch it and find out, if you´re expecting sauce you´ll be disappointed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nah I'll pass ta muchly.


----------



## Mrplodd

It IS a very good film indeed, “Well worth the popcorn”


----------



## JanHank

I only make suggestions, none improper, I still say this is a super film with a surprising ending.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mrplodd said:


> It IS a very good film indeed, "Well worth the popcorn"


Well, now it's had a vote from an adult sensible person I may give it a look later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> I only make suggestions, none improper, I still say this is a super film with a surprising ending.


Oh I bet you could make an improper suggestion for me petal.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah well, not on my list in the UK anyway.


----------



## raynipper

I can get the title but my Netflix won't play it.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I can get the title but my Netflix won't play it.
> Ray.


You can´t blame it the way you keep moaning about Netflix. :serious:

I have just watched a very strange film and should really have done what I advise others to do when it´s a daft film, turn it off. 
It´s called *8MM* Goodness knows what sort of brain makes up these stories.


----------



## raynipper

I'm getting concerned about you now Jan. Seems your unable to distinguish between constructive criticism and moaning.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I'm getting concerned about you now Jan. Seems your unable to distinguish between constructive criticism and moaning.
> 
> Ray.


It´s not me it´s Netflix thats taken offence. :smileymouse:
Are you on the UK or French Netflix? you know I often can´t get things here they do in the UK.
How do you search for titles?


----------



## raynipper

I'm not sure about being on French or UK Netflix. I agreed the T&C in French but then everything comes up in English.
When I tab left a menu appears and at the top is 'Search'. It then gives you a keyboard to nudge in a name. Up comes Red Sparrow but clicking on that name just shows 'similar' titles.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I'm not sure about being on French or UK Netflix. I agreed the T&C in French but then everything comes up in English.
> When I tab left a menu appears and at the top is 'Search'. It then gives you a keyboard to nudge in a name. Up comes Red Sparrow but clicking on that name just shows 'similar' titles.
> 
> Ray.


Thats what I thought you were doing, it happens the same with me, you probably have the French one, mine is the German, but everything is in English you probably clicked on English Language when you opened the account.
Have another look in a week or so, they max have it then.
I was watching a series call Borgen and season 3 was in the original language so I waited a few weeks and it´s now been translated into English.

Here you are Raymond its on Youtube as well not such a good picture, no not good at all.


----------



## JanHank

Now watching *Prison Break*, so far enjoying it and eager to start the next episode, E 8, but there are 22 episodes :frown2:


----------



## JanHank

This series I think is so good I had to really force myself to switch it off tonight, I´m now on episode 15 7 more to go so tomorrow I may finish it.


----------



## JanHank

As usual *Prison Break *started so well until towards the end of series 2. 
I have had enough for now, maybe I´ll go back to it sometime.

Films now yesterday
*First Knight* with Saun Connery and Richard Gere. enjoyable.

*The Way Back *. escaping on foot from Siberia (excellent)

I am now watching *Defiance*


----------



## erneboy

Heavy stuff. Brilliant too. Defiance is more or less true.


----------



## raynipper

Seen it twice on live TV. Can't do it again no matter how good.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Heavy stuff. Brilliant too. Defiance is more or less true.


That and also The Way Back both based on truth and both good films.


----------



## JanHank

American Sniper, not normally my type of viewing, but it's in the True Story List, the Iraq war centred around one man and the facts are True. Produced and directed by Clint Eastward.
Very good film.


----------



## JanHank

Another true story about 157 Irishmen who fought against 3, 000 mercenaries killing 300 of them in the Congo 1961 without loosing any men and were treated as cowards because they were forced to surrender. An extremely interesting film.


----------



## JanHank

It really is a heartbreaking story.

https://www.irishtimes.com/news/soc...ir-own-lives-after-jadotville-siege-1.3893633


----------



## JanHank

I love my Netflix :laugh:

I have watched yet another true story, this one was particularly interesting for me because it took place in my home county of Suffolk,
and therefore I found it very easy to watch, the accent is different to my part of Suffolk it is broader and has a bit of Norfolk thrown in.
The Dig.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was just going to suggest that one for you Gerty, I started watching the Crown yesterday, what a pile of that was, bad acting & bad language worse than usual.


----------



## barryd

I really liked The Crown (the series). Loved Victoria as well.


----------



## JanHank

There´s such a variety on Netflix. I have watched things just lately I wouldn´t have thought of going to a cinema and paying money to see.

Last night I had 10 mins of this one while riding my bike :laugh: I will watch further tonight, first 10 minutes made me larf it did.


----------



## raynipper

I keep getting suggestions from Netflix to watch films we tried and discarded. It's getting like Amazon.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Somehow we have just watched The Other Guys with Mat Damon. It's funny but not as good as Airplane. Then it just got stupid. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Afraid I didn´t last long with Red 2, very very stupid film, I like funny, but not stupid, there is a difference.

I forget what I. watched after :frown2: must have been good.


----------



## JanHank

Last night I tried *12 Strong *I say tried because I had to keep turning the sound off and winding on. Why is it the conversation these days is mumbled and helicopters and guns are at full blast.
It was under the title of true stories, but I´m not sure it was, looked a bit fanciful to me.


----------



## erneboy

The mumbling drives me crazy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched next yesterday, nick cage film, quite good.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> The mumbling drives me crazy.


Who do we complain to Alan? 
I don´t have a hearing problem only that its too good, but those who do it´s even more terrible.
Not being able to understand exactly what is being said spoils so many films and series.
If I use headphones I still don´t get it all, then the eardrums nearly burst when planes, helicopters or any other loud noise comes on so headphones are no use.


----------



## raynipper

People have been complaining to the BBC Points of View about poor diction sound and loud 'background' noise for 40 years and they just discard the complaints as they are young.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr

Saw a film on Iplayer the other night that I found really enjoyable. By Orson Wells, looked it up later, some critics reckon it better than Citizen Kane a few even that it is one of the best films ever made even though its been cut by an hour and the last 20 mins have been lost. Incidentally I watched Citizen Kane again too and in the light of what Trump did it it is really prophetic.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0078b9s/the-magnificent-ambersons

Wiki description of the film
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Magnificent_Ambersons_(film)

As far as mumbling goes, I up graded my speakers recently and have them set to the "voice" option rather the sport, film, or music. Makes a big difference.


----------



## erneboy

We have a great sound system. All the better to get deafened when the plane Jan mentions comes on or some action starts. Either my hearing is also excellent or all my friends are deaf, I hear things long before most of them do. Even so I struggle with the mumbling especially if the mumbler is doing it in an environment with any background noise.

Also the difference in volume between quiet bits and noisy bits is too extreme so that we go from inaudible to deafening.


----------



## JanHank

*Blue Streak* a comedy, I thought it was funny.


----------



## barryd

Just finished watching the five part mini series "Its a sin" on channel 4. We both thought its the best thing thats been on TV for a long time. Just superb acting but hard hitting. However, a word of warning. Not for the faint hearted. Starts off very jolly but as its about Aids in the 80s and early 90s it can only end one way, in tragedy. Its pretty graphic (dont say I didnt warn you) but simply superb. Keely Hawes in the final episode at her absolute best.

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/its-a-sin/on-demand/68719-001


----------



## aldra

At the moment I find myself bored with netflix, catch up ect

I’ve never been an avid TV watcher

Albert is and enjoys it

So he watches programmes that appeal to him, and I spend time on MHF

Given the choice I prefer much to BBC

When I’m tired I watch food catch up, gogglebox ,and nature programmes

I’m quite into the castles in France that are being renovated , if I was younger I’d so enjoy to do that

We renovated a lot in our lifetime, from living on beaten earth floors, pulling water from wells, heating water with fire under boilers to bath , reminiscent of boiling cauldrons 

All whilst supporting six kids, life certainly wasn’t boring 

I think lockdown affects me more than him

I’m so looking forward to kids and grandkids traipsing through my home demanding bacon butties at short notice, debating , teaching me, arguing , and telling of their woes 

Real life

And a granddaughter who will come for her dinner from the local college with her friends and in her words

“Become grandmas favourite “ and oust her sister who has already been there done that

No doubt to be followed by another

Family life as it’s meant to be

I can’t wait

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Just finished watching the five part mini series "Its a sin" on channel 4. We both thought its the best thing thats been on TV for a long time. Just superb acting but hard hitting. However, a word of warning. Not for the faint hearted. Starts off very jolly but as its about Aids in the 80s and early 90s it can only end one way, in tragedy. Its pretty graphic (dont say I didnt warn you) but simply superb. Keely Hawes in the final episode at her absolute best.
> 
> https://www.channel4.com/programmes/its-a-sin/on-demand/68719-001


Won´t accept me. :frown2:


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Won´t accept me. :frown2:


Think its just Channel 4 for now Jan. Unless you have a UK vpn you wont be able to see it unless it goes to Netflix or Amazon perhaps.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Think its just Channel 4 for now Jan. Unless you have a UK vpn you wont be able to see it unless it goes to Netflix or Amazon perhaps.


It´s just my address it won´t accept, I wonder if I put yours in would work :smile2:


----------



## raynipper

My wife just enjoyed Columbian on Netflix. Tried to get me to watch but I'm far too busy.!!

Ray.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> It´s just my address it won´t accept, I wonder if I put yours in would work :smile2:


doubt it but try it


----------



## raynipper

There are quite a few 'recommendations' we can't get on our Netflix. I then try Youtube but they are often only trailers.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> There are quite a few 'recommendations' we can't get on our Netflix. I then try Youtube but they are often only trailers.
> 
> Ray.


Yes its only really old stuff you will find on youtube. You could try Dailymotion. Just google the series or film name and the word dailymotion. Quality is often a bit iffy.


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Baz but I'm going off Netflix and daytime TV as it's getting earlier and 'we' are getting heavier.!!
I am going to terminate it in ten days time.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

What a lovely film I have just watched staring Julia Roberts & Mandy Patinkin who played Saul in Homeland
The film is called 
*Wunder*


----------



## barryd

Here's a good one (well so far). The Queens Gambit.

Started watching it last night. Its just a mini series of seven episodes and I am half way through but hooked. Its about an orphaned child who becomes a Chess master prodigy. Its got a bit of a dark side though. Well worth a look.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Here's a good one (well so far). The Queens Gambit.
> 
> Started watching it last night. Its just a mini series of seven episodes and I am half way through but hooked. Its about an orphaned child who becomes a Chess master prodigy. Its got a bit of a dark side though. Well worth a look.


I told you all about that ages ago, someone else mentioned it not long back as well, we both said it was a good series.
I am watching something it´s German as it isn´t in English, but it´s something Hans and I watched some time back.
It´s called Ku´damm56 a pity it doesn´t have English audio or subtitles as its a good series.


----------



## raynipper

Bugger. I left it till the last day to cancel my Netflix membership and they had taken another month before I got up today. So now I'm committed to another month of wondering why we sit for two hours being frustrated.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Bugger. I left it till the last day to cancel my Netflix membership and they had taken another month before I got up today. So now I'm committed to another month of wondering why we sit for two hours being frustrated.
> 
> Ray.[/QUOTE
> 
> Cancel it now then and it will stop next year.
> 
> _*Can you cancel Netflix immediately?
> Your Netflix subscription won't be cancelled immediately. Instead, your account will automatically close at the end of your current billing period. If you're on the free trial, your account will close as soon as your free trial ends, and you won't be charged a thing afterwards.*_
> Are you on Netflix France or UK Ray? I have started to watch things in the German language, so far I can follow quite well, hearing the language I hope to improve my German, there are a few good series, I have just watched 3, Ku´Damm 56, Ku´Damm 59 and most resent Unserer Wunderbaren Jahre (Our wonderful Years) which covers 1948 to the 50´is, now I have to wait for the next series. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There is loads of stuff on Netflix Ray, just search for favourite actors or genre. 


Why do you waste two hours?


----------



## raynipper

I think it is the French site but mostly in English. Just some of the films can only put French subtitles on. But anyway we will now watch from time to time for the next month only as it really is a big time waster. 

Several times Kev we have chosen a film and wondered when it was actually going to get interesting. But as usual we persevere and pass the point of no return and at the end regret wasting all that time. I'm just fed up of more repeats like the BBC and old films we have seen many times. We don't want to get dragged into any series as then Netflix has you dangling on a hook.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Have you seen any of the `based on true stories´ some (not all) of them are interesting.
Are you trying the ones recommended on here?
Do you listen with headphones Ray?


----------



## raynipper

Sadly Jan most of the films 'based' on a true story are dragged out for poetic license and could be summed up in ten minutes. imho.
No don't use headphones as my hearing aid gets in the way.
Many of the ones recommended on mhf don't appear listed on our version. I am still happy with live TV.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Sadly Jan most of the films 'based' on a true story are dragged out for poetic license and could be summed up in ten minutes. imho.
> No don't use headphones as my hearing aid gets in the way.
> Many of the ones recommended on mhf don't appear listed on our version. *I am still happy with live TV.
> *
> Ray.


Stop moaning about my precious Netflix then and watch your live TV  :frown2:


----------



## raynipper

You did ask.?? Do I now have to ask permission to answer?? 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> You did ask.?? Do I now have to ask permission to answer??
> 
> Ray.


Of course. :laugh:


----------



## aldra

Just watched the The Vallhara murders,( Netflix) all eight episodes in one sitting !!

Just kept thinking just one more until 4am 

Really enjoyed it

For anyone watching film four, “ the little stranger “ was in my opinion total rubbish


----------



## raynipper

Yes Sandra we watched and followed the Vallhala Murders on TV only a short while ago. Gripping series.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Not on my Netflix.


----------



## aldra

Pity, it was good

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I just turned on the TV to see what the news is.
Sky news had a picture on the screen of people standing on a bridge looking across what could have been a snow covered lake and a castle in the distance, the heading said (something like). *A time for silence,* what did they do, added some awful music.


----------



## JanHank

After watching 3 different series in the German language, enjoyed all 3, I have just finished a series called *Capitani*

Takes place in Luxembourg, but I saw it in English. Its a murder story that keeps you guessing until the end.


----------



## barryd

Finished watching series 3 of "Tin Star" last night with Tim Roth. Only six episodes in the third and final season. Anyone watch it? Thought it was great but should have had a longer run really.


----------



## JanHank

Tin Star I do not have.

Julia Roberts in _Secret in their eyes_ I watched last night, not bad.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Homeland is back on.


----------



## JanHank

Homeland not here yet.

I have just watched Tom Hanks in The news’s of the World, I enjoyed it.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Homeland is back on.


Eh? Where? It finished with season 8 last year Kev as far as I know.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just watched S8E1 of homeland, last was S7 for me,
.

News of the world was very good, do you think he'd be a good choice 8f they did a film about John Wayne?


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just watched S8E1 of homeland, last was S7 for me,
> .
> 
> News of the world was very good, do you think he'd be a good choice 8f they did a film about John Wayne?


I think he can turn his hand to any character he is an excellent actor.

Homeland has been removed from my Netflix and no new series so far.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Odd, that they bugger about like that.


----------



## JanHank

Started "Behind her eyes" tonight, its different and I like it so far.


----------



## barryd

Ive resorted to watching old episodes of Hornblower from the late 90s. I never realised how totally camp it is. 

Might have to start reading this thread from the beginning again.


----------



## raynipper

Then maybe Howards Way.?

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Then maybe Howards Way.?
> 
> Ray.


LOL! I used to love that. We bought the box set of DVDs a few years ago for the van.


----------



## JanHank

I´m up to part 6 of *behind her eyes* still enjoying it.


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> LOL! I used to love that. We bought the box set of DVDs a few years ago for the van.


25 years ago we (I) tried to buy the French holiday home of Maurice Colbourne from his widow in Brittany. He died in the barn. I beat her down but as the main house was very basic my wife was against it. But it was great for our RV.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I finished Behind her eyes, didn’t end well for me, but some would have liked it.

Then I watched Dunkirk, I don’t know why, but it didn’t seem a very professional film, it lacked gusto or something. The story line was there but something was lacking. The chap from Peaky blinders made an appearance in it.


----------



## raynipper

No Tin Star on mine either Jan.
Sniper was OK but very American.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Just enjoyed "Jack Reacher" Never go Back and apart from it being Tom Cruise it was very exciting. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Just enjoyed "Jack Reacher" Never go Back and apart from it being Tom Cruise it was very exciting.
> 
> Ray.


There are 2 Jack Reacher films on my Netflix Ray--Never go Back and the other is just called Jack Reacher, both good I thought.
Some thing I thought strange was The little short A#s# Tom Cruise playing Reacher. I have read quite a few of Lee Childs Jack Reacher books and always imagined him as tall.
I need something good to watch tonight, something calming because I have been annoyed.


----------



## raynipper

Prue watched a good one (she said) with Jack Nicolson bonking young girls. It was entertaining and again predictable.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Prue watched a good one (she said) with Jack Nicolson bonking young girls. It was entertaining and again predictable.
> 
> Ray.


I´ve just looked, nothing with the title ´Bonking young girls` Ray :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

"Somethings Gotta Give".

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> "Somethings Gotta Give".
> 
> Ray.


:frown2: Nope not on mine


----------



## raynipper

It also had a French name but until the governor has finished Garden Rescue which I hate, I can't access the remote.

Tout Peut Arriver 




Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> It also had a French name but until the governor has finished Garden Rescue which I hate, I can't access the remote.
> 
> Tout Peut Arriver
> 
> Ray.


Shame but no not in German either


----------



## JanHank

Mudbound

Starts 1941 when the Americans both black and white entered the war.


----------



## Drew

"something calming because I have been annoyed".

What has annoyed you Jan? Please tell us.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> "something calming because I have been annoyed".
> 
> What has annoyed you Jan? Please tell us.


You will already know and that's why you ask so just let's leave it at that.


----------



## raynipper

Was recommended the film "I care a lot". Great and gripping but highly unlikely.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Was recommended the film "I care a lot". Great and gripping but highly unlikely.
> 
> Ray.


I started to watch that a few night ago Ray, hated her hairstyle to start with only watched about 15 mins and went elsewhere as I didn´t like the story.


----------



## raynipper

I felt the plot was plausible in the US and concerning. But the action unlikely.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

*Downloading onto Flixicam*

I have a TV in the van and can watch DVD´s on there.

Youtube tells me I can down load the Netflix film onto the Mac by using this Flixicam App but when it gets to the download this is what it tells me so looks as if to download the fils I would have to pay :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure if this would help Jan, but I download Netflix films onto my phone or tablet, and via a HDMI cable (has to be the right one for the device) I can play them on a TV so long as it has a HDMI port.


Sorry no, that won't work for you but can you not have Netflix on the Mac? I have it on my laptop.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not sure if this would help Jan, but I download Netflix films onto my phone or tablet, and via a HDMI cable (has to be the right one for the device) I can play them on a TV so long as it has a HDMI port.
> 
> Sorry no, that won't work for you but can you not have Netflix on the Mac? I have it on my laptop.


I have it on EVERYTHING :grin2: What I want is to download film or series onto a DVD to play in the van on the DVD player.
It also has a USB input so films could also be downloaded onto an external hard drive, but I don´t know how to do that either.
How do you get them on the phone or iPad?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I simply download them Jan.


----------



## JanHank

The iPhone has the download arrow, I press it and after a lot of fiddle arsing it´s downloading something I didn´t ask for called *Scarface* I haven´t even noticed it on Netflix let alone want to watch it. :frown2: How long does it take to download it, as long as the film lasts to watch, coz the little blue circle is still going round downloading.
iPad has nothing


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It will take a few minutes Jan, Lizs iPad can download, and my old one did too, quite often I'll just watch on the device even on the phone if Liz doesn't want to watch the same as me, she tends to download from iPlayer, mostly gardening progs.


----------



## Ingo Sundowner

*Alternative?*

I find myself a little "Netflixed Out". I guess I was watching too many films on it. Got my 17 year old daughter a few weeks ago to explain "mobile hotspot" to me and it works a treat. In fact I'm on it as I write this having increased my data use to unlimited. Brought the MH around to the garden gate and nearly live in it. 
Does anyone know how to get "All 4" onto a windows laptop? I really enjoy most of the Scandi Noir series and would like to watch them on the laptop.
Thanks for any pointers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All four???


----------



## Ingo Sundowner

Pudsey_Bear said:


> All four???


Channel 4 watch it later kind of thing. On Freeview


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I imagine this would be a first step.

https://www.channel4.com/


----------



## Ingo Sundowner

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I imagine this would be a first step.
> 
> https://www.channel4.com/


Thank you very much for getting an oldtimer up to scratch, it works!!!0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not a problem, it's what we do on forums.


----------



## JanHank

Here is a good series I found tonight. I have watched 2 episodes so far.
A true story, if you look at the trailer on you tube you cab read basics of the story.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can't watch abuse stuff. 


Paul is back on.


----------



## JanHank

I have found out why I can´t download films on the iMac :frown2:

I have found the Free one he talks about.
My plan---- find the films I want to watch in the van and download them in the free time:grin2:
Then I have to find out how to get them from the computer to the external Hard drive.:serious:






https://www.parallels.com/eu/produc...SZLVLfKl-ANx3eEofx5H43B0EM_f35ewaAoUEEALw_wcB


----------



## JanHank

Has anyone watched *Age of the Samurai * Looks pretty bloody by the trailer, but I will now give it a go.

https://www.denofgeek.com/tv/age-of-samurai-battle-for-japan-netflix-history/


----------



## raynipper

We have just struggled through all six episodes of "Behind her eyes" and again wondered why we bothered after episode three.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Gave up on that one, too bloody and it’s a Documentary, bit too much for me to take in and very cruel time.

I’m now having a laugh with LastVegas.

I did say behind her eyes had a weird ending Ray, why don’t you switch to something else as soon as you’re fed up with it, doesn’t cost anything extra.


----------



## raynipper

Cos we have two to please Jan. But even my wife cringed at the end.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Cos we have two to please Jan. But even my wife cringed at the end.
> 
> Ray.


This was funny, well I thought so.


----------



## Ingo Sundowner

*The Border*

"The Border" Polish series with subtitles on All 4. Totally loved it and watched all episodes in one go, well, till 2.30 in the morning.


----------



## JanHank

*Allied*

With Brad Pitt & Marion Cotillard, a very good film.

I also watched *Oceans eleven*, much preferred the Frank Sinatra, Sammy Davies Junior and co.


----------



## JanHank

Ingo Sundowner said:


> "The Border" Polish series with subtitles on All 4. Totally loved it and watched all episodes in one go, well, till 2.30 in the morning.


Is this about a policeman that works with telepathy ?

I don't have "The Border" I do have "Border town" but that in German only on mine.


----------



## raynipper

Line of Duty first series is great and now series six to start March 21st.

https://www.aol.co.uk/entertainment/back-line-duty-return-date-173018046.html

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Back to Netflix.
Film "The last thing he wanted" if you really want to be confused and wonder why you stayed the course.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Watched "Last Vegas" recommended by Jan this afternoon. Not bad for a Sunday afternoon film. Its rare I watch films to be honest.


----------



## JanHank

Now please take my advice on this one *and don´t watch it [/B "The last thing he wanted" I should have taken your word for it Ray.:frown2:*


----------



## JanHank

*The Red Sea diving resort*

Based on true facts and a few sitting on the edge of my seat moments.

Ben Kingsley was the only actor I recognised. Excellent.

https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-43702764


----------



## JanHank

I had a look at prime tonight, It isn’t a comedy, but it certainly made me laugh,
Code Ava — trained to kill. Talk about super woman :grin2:. She took on half an army.


----------



## Ingo Sundowner

JanHank said:


> Is this about a policeman that works with telepathy ?
> 
> I don't have "The Border" I do have "Border town" but that in German only on mine.


I think that I did watvh Border Town before, but can;t really remember :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Ingo Sundowner said:


> I think that I did watch Border Town before, but can´t really remember :grin2:


Well you´re lot of use then :frown2:

If you watched Border Town was it in English or German, can you remember that?


----------



## Ingo Sundowner

JanHank said:


> Well you´re lot of use then :frown2:
> 
> If you watched Border Town was it in English or German, can you remember that?


Just checked, english subtitles but I'm sure you could have german ones


----------



## JanHank

Ingo Sundowner said:


> Just checked, english subtitles but I'm sure you could have german ones


:crying::crying: I don´t want Gerry ones, I´d be forever stopping the video to read it, then checking with google translate the words I don´t understand, it´d take me a week to watch one episode. :laugh:


----------



## Ingo Sundowner

JanHank said:


> :crying::crying: I don´t want Gerry ones, I´d be forever stopping the video to read it, then checking with google translate the words I don´t understand, it´d take me a week to watch one episode. :laugh:


And there's me thinking you have at least 3 languages under your belt :smile2:


----------



## JanHank

Ingo Sundowner said:


> And there's me thinking you have at least 3 languages under your belt :smile2:


Too much going on to start another language before I have learnt the first (some will say I don´t know my own language yet, they`re probably right.) 
It´s not for over a year I´ll need the ones you´re thinking of so plenty of time, I´ll conquer them in no time at all :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

I just watched a film and didn´t realise I had already seen it until the last scene.

Richard Gere in *An Officer and a Gentleman * made in 1982 so I must have seen it when it came on e the English television 4-5 years later.

I enjoyed it.

And this song.


----------



## raynipper

My wife must have watched it 20+ times Jan. As soon as I see those white uniforms again I leave the room.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> My wife must have watched it 20+ times Jan. As soon as I see those white uniforms again I leave the room.
> 
> Ray.


It´s a good film, but not that good :grin2:.

There aren´t many films I have watched twice on purpose. Tammy, 7 brides for 7 brothers and Carousel, because we girls loved the songs and used to sing and act the parts, when we were young and impressionable :laugh: I´m not sure if I have changed a lot >


----------



## raynipper

It was because women of a certain age have the hots for Gere. But now he is reduced to bit parts in B series.

Been told to watch Six Minutes to Midnight but can't get it on our Netflix.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> It was because women of a certain age have the hots for Gere. But now he is reduced to bit parts in B series.
> 
> Been told to watch Six Minutes to Midnight but can't get it on our Netflix.
> 
> Ray.


Not on mine either I can rent it for 4.99 on Prime, but I can wait until its free. Looks like a very old Judy Dench on the cover.


----------



## barryd

Just downloading it now. Ill tell you if its any good or not. Ratings dont look so good but it sounds like an interesting story.

I started watching a comedy series called "Red Oaks" last night. Quite enjoying that. Its pretty wacky. 

Quite enjoying the third series of Marcella. "Masters of Sex" is intriguing if a bit bizarre.


----------



## raynipper

What site is it on Baz? Six minutes to Midnight?
Maybe I can access it via the Roku somehow?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Just downloading it now. Ill tell you if its any good or not. Ratings dont look so good but it sounds like an interesting story.
> 
> I started watching a comedy series called "Red Oaks" last night. Quite enjoying that. Its pretty wacky.
> 
> Quite enjoying the third series of* Marcella*. "Masters of Sex" is intriguing if a bit bizarre.


Is this a new series? I watched *Marcella*, not sure if there was a 3 series then.

*Red Oaks* I have found on Prime


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Just downloading it now. Ill tell you if its any good or not. Ratings dont look so good but it sounds like an interesting story.
> 
> I started watching a comedy series called "Red Oaks" last night. Quite enjoying that. Its pretty wacky.
> 
> Quite enjoying the third series of Marcella. "Masters of Sex" is intriguing if a bit bizarre.


Up to Chapter 7 on Red Oaks stopped for the night and will resume tomorrow night. I am enjoying it obviously.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Up to Chapter 7 on Red Oaks stopped for the night and will resume tomorrow night. I am enjoying it obviously.


Ive only seen three so far. Oddly I could not find a "Pirate" copy to download so I am streaming it on a dodgy streaming site via a VPN but it keeps bloody buffering.  It is funny though.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Is this a new series? I watched *Marcella*, not sure if there was a 3 series then.
> 
> *Red Oaks* I have found on Prime


Yes its new. Season 3. Im just watching it on ITV Player. Not sure if its available anywhere else but must be if you have seen it previously


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> What site is it on Baz? Six minutes to Midnight?
> Maybe I can access it via the Roku somehow?
> 
> Ray.


Dunno Ray. It was just a torrent download. Not watched it yet. I forgot about it to be honest.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched 2012 last night on Netflix I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## JanHank

*50 first dates*. on Netflix, recommended by Robert on the photo thread.
I really enjoyed it, tragic, but made funny and a happy ending.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

One of my all time favourite films, tears do roll.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> *50 first dates*. on Netflix, recommended by Robert on the photo thread.
> I really enjoyed it, tragic, but made funny and a happy ending.


Another one not listed on my version of Netflix Jan. Thats about a dozen I can't get. Won't be too bothered when it ends next week.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Another one not listed on my version of Netflix Jan. Thats about a dozen I can't get. Won't be too bothered when it ends next week.
> 
> Ray.


Oh there are loads more nice ones if you look, new ones appearing all the time.

I had a break from *Red Oaks* last night, it´s made for people a lot younger than me I think, I´m sure we didn´t behave so open and brazenly when we were that age, I certainly never tried recreational drugs, I wanted to be fully aware of what was going on and still do, so no drug experimenting for me.


----------



## bilbaoman

raynipper said:


> Another one not listed on my version of Netflix Jan. Thats about a dozen I can't get. Won't be too bothered when it ends next week.
> 
> Ray.


IF you use a VPN you can set your Netflix to any country you like


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I tried marijuana a couple of times in my 30s, interestingly I got pissed from my feet up.


----------



## raynipper

bilbaoman said:


> IF you use a VPN you can set your Netflix to any country you like


Well that interesting Bill. I do have a current VPN but rarely use it as it can slow down and already slow internet.
Not sure how I could use it as the Roku box is WiFi ed to my Router. I wouldn't want to watch films on the computer.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

You can set up a Vpn on your router


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> You can set up a Vpn on your router


Oh heck, I have so many projects going on will I ever get this VPN thingy on my computer, is it easy to do?


----------



## erneboy

Simple, but you need to be very careful to buy one that will do what you want.

They will all make you appear to be in whatever country you want to seem to be in, but some broadcasters the BBC in particular seem to have been on a mission gathering up lists of the IP addresses VPN assign to users and then not allowing people using those IP addresses to use their services.

That's unlikely to be applied by commercial enterprises unless they get really greedy and decide to make people pay for membership for each country or language.

For the last few days I've been getting recorded messages interrupting my listening to Radio 4. They tell me that from some time later this month the method I use for listening will no longer work. I've tried it using my VPN and the BBC still send the message demonstrating that they see that the IP the VPN gave me that time is known to them. The BBC do say I can use their BBC Sounds app, but previous experience tells me that it often cuts out saying that this or that content is not available in my region due to copyright issues. It's hard to find much about this change but it may just apply to radio streaming: https://www.avforums.com/threads/bbc-internet-radio-to-end-on-22-march-for-denon-users.2349137/

The VPN I am currently using is Nord VPN which works with BBC television, though I do sometimes have to try several of their UK servers to find one the BBC hasn't blocked. Nord isn't brilliant but it's OK and does get pretty good reviews. Still if I could find a more reliable VPN that would automatically move me to another server when blocked I would change.

Ray is right. A VPN may slow your connection considerably, and if your connection is weak in the first place you may find it spends so much time buffering that it's useless.

It's hard to find the right VPN in my experience, but of the several I've tried Nord VPN has been the best.


----------



## raynipper

Trouble is with us the router/modem is supplied by sfr as our 'free' calls go through it. So we can't change or alter it. My VPN as far as I can see will only hide any PC and not the Roku receiver which goes directly to the sfr router. 

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Apparently VPNs can be put on to tellys Ray. https://www.comparitech.com/blog/vpn-privacy/set-up-vpn-smart-tv/

Do you search the internet on your telly? I do for news and motorsport etc. so i have a little keyboard and mouse connected to it and use it like a PC. You can manage using the left/right and up/down buttons on the remote to select letters to enter search term but that's a pain.

My keyboard and mouse came from Ebay.es and cost around 15€.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Apparently VPNs can be put on to tellys Ray. https://www.comparitech.com/blog/vpn-privacy/set-up-vpn-smart-tv/
> 
> Do you search the internet on your telly? I do for news and motorsport etc. so i have a little keyboard and mouse connected to it and use it like a PC. You can manage using the left/right and up/down buttons on the remote to select letters to enter search term but that's a pain.
> 
> My keyboard and mouse came from Ebay.es and cost around 15€.


You must have blue tooth on your TV Alan, no such thing on my 13 year old, but it still works perfectly alright, thats why the TV man advised me the Prime thing to plug in the back, works fine, the letter and number thing is a bit slow, but I have got used to it now.
Keep reminding me JAN DOES NOT NEED THIS VPN she has enough to do and watch already.


----------



## raynipper

No Alan as mostly the main tele is being used 'live' by hid. No way would I be allowed to fart about for any length of time unless immediately available like Netflix. 
As soon as anything becomes more complicated than it worth I give up and go make a cuppa.
I really only subscribed to a VPN for TV in Portugal. But now the Roku box is so portable there is hardly any need especially as we have missed going to Portugal for two winters now. 
I can miss the odd recommended film as there are myriads of other dubious films on offer. As I say thats why I'm stopping Netflix soon.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> As I say thats why I'm stopping Netflix soon.
> 
> Ray.


You can stop it right now, it´s paid for monthly not annually.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How to cancel your Netflix subscription using a web browser

Start a web browser and go to Netflix.com.

Click the downward-pointing arrow in the top right of the page and then click "Account." ...

Near the top of the page, under Membership and Billing, click "Cancel Membership" and confirm your decision to cancel.


----------



## raynipper

Yes, we only had it monthly and I just missed cancelling it last month so it carried on but it's definitely ending next week as I have the conformation.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1

Was it on here that someone mentioned Radio Garden as a place to listen to internet radio.................don't know if it works worldwide.

Also the actor Mark Strong was on Desert Island Discs this week (last week it was Sophia Loren.....now that's diversity)

He was talking about his first big role in Our Friends in the North with Daniel Craig,Gina McKee and Christopher Eccleston............great show and I'm looking forward to watching it again................don't know if it's on Netflix


----------



## JanHank

Radio Garden works for me here.

http://radio.garden/visit/hawes/TOUmo41u

And Echoes for all the old stuff

https://www.radioechoes.com/?page=genre


----------



## JanHank

Well that was a real weepy for me, Julia Roberts in Stepmom.


----------



## JanHank

*Gifted*. I enjoyed it. I like a happy ending.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not in the UK though.


----------



## JanHank

That makes a change, usually if it’s not on it’s the other way round, not on here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A few you've mentioned aren't on over here.


----------



## raynipper

We were recommended Coming 2 America but it's not on our Netflix list. But it led us to a suggestion of "Django" which is amazing for the dialogue. Made in 2012 but using 50s racial dialogue in the extreme. Only half way through at the moment as it's almost 3 hours long.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watched it when it came out man, it's a good film.


----------



## JanHank

I have it, on your recommendations I will watch it, but first I must finish this book that’s very interesting for me.
The evenings are getting lighter, I’m in a reading mode so it may be a while before I watch it.


----------



## JanHank

I have done enough thinking, looking, hunting, & walking about I need a rest so I will try your *"Django"* Ray instead of reading where the imagination is used, maybe it´s the reading that been keeping my brain busy all night for the past 3 nights. :frown2:


----------



## JanHank

That was nothing like what I expected to see :grin2: How can you laugh at so much blood and guts, but I did.
Good film, no doubt on who´s side you´re on all the way through.


----------



## barryd

The Hateful Eight is another good and recent Tarantino film if you liked Django.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> The Hateful Eight is another good and recent Tarantino film if you liked Django.


The Ballard of Buster Scruggs came up when I put that into Netflix. I think it´s a funny one.


----------



## raynipper

My Netflix is now put to sleep or hibernate Jan. So back to live TV.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> My Netflix is now put to sleep or hibernate Jan. So back to live TV.
> 
> Ray.


I think I will cancel mine at the end of April until winter months are here again, things to do outside in the summer months.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Currently watching (I sometimes have several films/series on the go at the same time) or in my to watch list.

I am watching two different Swat things, one with Harvey out of Suits, and the other with Colin Farrel.
Homeland series 8 yes I know some have seen it already but only just on my netflix.
Some of the old Startrek series.
Scorpion.
American beauty.
The Prestige
Rake.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Currently watching (I sometimes have several films/series on the go at the same time) or in my to watch list.
> 
> I am watching two different Swat things, one with Harvey out of Suits, and the other with Colin Farrel.
> Homeland series 8 yes I know some have seen it already but only just on my netflix.
> Some of the old Startrek series.
> Scorpion.
> American beauty.
> The Prestige
> Rake.


No wonder I confuse you :laugh:


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> The Ballard of Buster Scruggs came up when I put that into Netflix. I think it´s a funny one.


What a load of absolute rubbish that was, I tolerated it for Two and a bit stories, about 30 mins worth and then found a German made Series we had seen some years back, I can't remember all of it, but my memory is jogged as I watch. Unfortunately it's not in English, not even sub titles, but it is an excellent production, no holds barred about what went on in early 1945 in Dresden.
It starts a few days before the bombing in a hospital and don't you think that because it's a German production that they gloss over events. The acting is second to none and the locations very realistic.

The Series is called *Dresden*


----------



## JanHank

Dresden is not a series, only 2 parts, the second part I watched tonight and no understanding of language was needed.


----------



## JanHank

That was good *Spencer confidential*


----------



## Jeallom

I've just finished watching Money Heist, I am impressed. To be honest, it's the best series for the past time. By the way guys, who can recommend me a good writing service? I found many good reviews of various services at https://www.topwritersreview.com/reviews/tutordoctor/ but couldn't make a choice. I would be very appreciative of any kind of info, thanks in advance!


----------



## JanHank

Jeallom said:


> I've just finished watching Money Heist, I am impressed. To be honest, it's the best series for the past time. By the way guys, who can recommend me a good writing service? I found many good reviews of various services at https://www.topwritersreview.com/reviews/tutordoctor/ but couldn't make a choice. I would be very appreciative of any kind of info, thanks in advance!


I don´t think you´ll find a lot of help with that on a motorhome forum, but of course I could be wrong as I often am. 
Looks as if I watched 2 episodes of Money Heist and got fed up with it, as I often do with a series

I´m into reading for the time being.


----------



## erneboy

I thought it was far fetched cobblers. Useful for Spanish though.


----------



## rayc

I don't know if its been mentioned previously but there is a very good series on Netflix called "Charitie". It is a single series of 6 episodes set in Berlin at the end of the 1890's. The Charitie is a hospital and it is the age of trying to find vaccines for diseases such as TB and Diptheria. It is in German with sub titles which I found no problem and somehow enhanced it.
There is a separate series "Charitie at War" which covers the hospital in during WW2 and eventual capture by the Russians.


----------



## JanHank

rayc said:


> I don't know if its been mentioned previously but there is a very good series on Netflix called "Charitie". It is a single series of 6 episodes set in Berlin at the end of the 1890's. The Charitie is a hospital and it is the age of trying to find vaccines for diseases such as TB and Diptheria. It is in German with sub titles which I found no problem and somehow enhanced it.
> There is a separate series "Charitie at War" which covers the hospital in during WW2 and eventual capture by the Russians.


I haven't watched it on Netflix Ray but on the TV some years back when an episode was on weekly, both excellent series, the action speaks louder than words I think because there were no English sub titles, but I did have my translator sitting next to me at the time for words I didn't know, If I remember rightly it gave a good example of how some of the Russians treated the German women in the second Series.


----------



## GMJ

On Netflix we are currently watching and enjoying...

*Marco Polo* - second series and quite gripping: politics and war in the court of Kublai Khan.

*House of cards* - just finished series 3 of the USA version. We think this is WAY better than the UK version...which we saw last year again and whilst good, looks very dated now. The US version has Kevin Spacey playing the protagonist and is gripping stuff.

*White Gold* - series 2. Very rude but very funny series about double glazing sales in the 1980's. Not for the faint hearted but good for music and car spotting from the era too.

We recently finished *Medici the Magnificent*...which was all about the Medici family in 15th century Florence. If you like historical drama's this would really suit...


----------



## barryd

I thought White Gold was pretty funny. Not watched Marco Polo. Might give it a go.

I started watching a series called Preacher last night. Absolutely bonkers but might stick with it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preacher_(TV_series)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> I thought White Gold was pretty funny. Not watched Marco Polo. Might give it a go.
> 
> I started watching a series called Preacher last night. Absolutely bonkers but might stick with it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preacher_(TV_series)


I just looked for Preacher on Netflix but its not there, where did you watch it?


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just looked for Preacher on Netflix but its not there, where did you watch it?


The download fairies delivered it but I think its on Prime https://www.amazon.co.uk/Preacher-Season-1/dp/B01FIVP3Y8


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah! thanks gorrit on Prime, all 4 series are free too, so much stuff you have to pay for even after your monthly payment to Amazon, such a swizz, I hate Prime, glad I don't pay for it.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Ah! thanks gorrit on Prime, all 4 series are free too, so much stuff you have to pay for even after your monthly payment to Amazon, such a swizz, I hate Prime, glad I don't pay for it.


Watched episode two this morning. Its bonkers. Its a but Tarantino like I think. Ill stick with it for now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It might be a while before I get to watch it, I have a few others lined up already.


----------



## rayc

I have started watching the "Morocco" series which follows the adventures of Spanish nurses in Morocco during the war with the Moors. It is in Spanish but good subtitles. After 3 episodes I am into it and a bit of history I knew nothing about.


----------



## JanHank

rayc said:


> I have started watching the "Morocco" series which follows the adventures of Spanish nurses in Morocco during the war with the Moors. It is in Spanish but good subtitles. After 3 episodes I am into it and a bit of history I knew nothing about.


Thats the kind of entertainment I like Ray, ones that teaches you something you had not heard about before. 
I´m off Netflix at the moment and into books, 2 I have read have included interesting true facts. 
The Netflix films that are based on true stories I also enjoy.


----------



## barryd

OMG! Recommended to watch on the Wildies. Watch this and you will never eat fish again.

https://www.netflix.com/gb/title/81014008

Think plastics are the biggest threat to the oceans? Think again. Fishing is. I have started doing a bit of research as I wondered if the film was biased or could be exaggerating the scale of the problem as it just seemed way too alarming and explosive to be true but as you watch it the evidence is overwhelming that it is. I did however find an article that described how the fishing industry wanted the documentary blocked.

Give it a whirl if you have Netflix. Its a difficult watch and the scenes near the end in the Faroe islands at a Whale hunt are horrendous but its not really them that are the problem. Commercial fishing is.

They even have a pop at the EU!

Trailer here.


----------



## raynipper

We do seem to be systematically destroying our planet on a daily basis and all the arguments against and recovery projects are hardly a proverbial drop in the vast ocean. Words and warnings from Greenpeace and Attenborough although attention grabbing are not making any difference.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Amazon have recommended to me *"The Night Manager"* I have watched half of the first episode, looks interesting.


----------



## raynipper

Yes The Night Manager was a brilliant series on BBC I think. Gripping and action packed. Amazing performance by Hugh Laurie.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd

Ray is correct, a very good series indeed. It won a fair few awards, and rightly so.


----------



## JanHank

Mrplodd said:


> Ray is correct, a very good series indeed. It won a fair few awards, and rightly so.


I had better watch it then because otherwise I may miss it if they decide to remove it off Prime in a few months time.


----------



## barryd

I enjoyed that also. I once had a sauna with Tom Hollander. Just sayin


----------



## raynipper

Yeah, someone did say he was a bit that way.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

It´s a dull day, I feel lazy so *The Night Manager* is getting a long viewing.
I am on episode 3 and it´s very gripping.

I have seen another series with Olivia Coleman in that same office with no heating, but can´t remember what it was, she is a very good actress.


----------



## JanHank

I have never done this before, watched a whole series in one day, but I think I would have stayed up until the early hours to watch _the night manager_, superb series, superb acting all round.
And I just realised the F word was never used.


----------



## GMJ

I believe that's called a 'Binge Fest' these days Jan :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Has anyone watched *McMafia* ? On Prime

It looks good, has Merab Ninidze in the cast, I have seen him in a few German series one Das Bernstein Amulet/ The amber Amulet a super series from some years back.


----------



## barryd

I watched it when it was on here a year or to ago. Good Series from memory.


----------



## erneboy

raynipper said:


> Yeah, someone did say he was a bit that way.
> 
> Ray.


Even so Ray, you'd think he'd be looking for a handsome man.


----------



## jiwawa

erneboy said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, someone did say he was a bit that way.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> Even so Ray, you'd think he'd be looking for a handsome man.
Click to expand...

Ouch!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm rewatching the StarTrek series, currently, Mr. Pickard is in residence, and Ms. Troi is looking fine.


----------



## JanHank

*McMafia * done that one as well, are there any more English series as good as that and The night Manager? I have really enjoyed both very much.


----------



## erneboy

Have you watched all the Strike series Jan?


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Have you watched all the Strike series Jan?


No, I only find it on Prime @2.99€ per episode.

I have found * Wives Striking/B], I wonder if thats any good :grin2:*


----------



## raynipper

Been on Live TV last year I think. Very good imho.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I watched Jack Reacher again last night, I had seen it before, but had forgotten some of it.

Is it supposed to make you laugh :grin2: That little squirt as Reacher makes you laugh to start with, whoever chose him as best for part, he maybe a good actor, but horses for courses he certainly didn´t fit that track.


----------



## Mrplodd

JanHank said:


> I watched Jack Reacher again last night, I had seen it before, but had forgotten some of it.
> 
> Is it supposed to make you laugh :grin2: That little squirt as Reacher makes you laugh to start with, whoever chose him as best for part, he maybe a good actor, but horses for courses he certainly didn´t fit that track.


Think how good Idris Elba would be in the role !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't know what it is about him but I turn him off on sight.


----------



## JanHank

Mrplodd said:


> Think how good Idris Elba would be in the role !


The next Reacher is someone called Alan Ritchson Mr, google says.

I had to look up who Idris Elbe is, I have to look up all the actors and actresses these days, I am terrible with names, faces I remember, but not the name that goes with it. I have seen him in something, but can´t remember what :frown2: Never seen or heard of Alan Ritchson before.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> The next Reacher is someone called Alan Ritchson Mr, google says.
> 
> I had to look up who Idris Elbe is, I have to look up all the actors and actresses these days, I am terrible with names, faces I remember, but not the name that goes with it. I have seen him in something, but can´t remember what :frown2: Never seen or heard of Alan Ritchson before.


Was it "Luther"? He as good in that. Quite a good series.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Was it "Luther"? He as good in that. Quite a good series.


Thats it, looking it up I just found another series he is in *Turn up Charlie*, have you seen that?


----------



## GMJ

We watched a cracking film ton Netflix his afternoon called "Into the Wild". Its a true story about a young man who leaves home to tramp around the USA. Recommended.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Thats it, looking it up I just found another series he is in *Turn up Charlie*, have you seen that?


No, it was cancelled after one season though apparently so probably wont bother.

still looking for something long running and juicy to get into but not much luck


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> No, it was cancelled after one season though apparently so probably wont bother.
> 
> still looking for something long running and juicy to get into but not much luck


I watched it, load of old, what they called making music was a joke the story was pathetic it´s a wonder he accepted the part. I should have done what I tell other people, turn it off and find something else, but didn´t :frown2:


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I watched it, load of old, what they called making music was a joke the story was pathetic it´s a wonder he accepted the part. I should have done what I tell other people, turn it off and find something else, but didn´t :frown2:


If its been cancelled after one season then chances are it will be crap. I think you need at least 3 or 4. Might have to go right through the entire thread again, see if Ive missed anything.


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> still looking for something long running and juicy to get into but not much luck


Have you tried House of Cards Barry?

There are 6 series of it on Netflix. We are up to Series 4 and there have been 13 episodes in each series so far.

It is fast moving and gripping and way better than the UK version (which now looks rather dated in comparison). It starts Kevin Spacey as the lead and he does a great job we think.


----------



## raynipper

Just read that watching 30 mins of Netflix or Youtube pollutes the planet as much as driving a car for 200m.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Just read that watching 30 mins of Netflix or Youtube pollutes the planet as much as driving a car for 200m.
> 
> Ray.


Blooming 'eck.

Stick your source for that up Ray will you? I'd like to read about that.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Just read that watching 30 mins of Netflix or Youtube pollutes the planet as much as driving a car for 200m.
> 
> Ray.


Do stop scare mongering Raymond, if we stopped doing everything *they say* causes pollution life wouldn't be worth living.


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> Blooming 'eck.
> 
> Stick your source for that up Ray will you? I'd like to read about that.


Read it in the News page of Computer Active under the heading "Stream Less TV to save the Earth, scientists say".
But can't find it by Googling yet. It says The Royal Society estimates streaming in HD generates eight times more carbon emissions than SD.
Analysts at the International Energy Agency said it.
And goes onto to say about comparing the emissions watching online content and pollution.
Some professor at the University of East Anglia explained to the BBC etc. etc.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> Do stop scare mongering Raymond, if we stopped doing everything *they say* causes pollution life wouldn't be worth living.


It's just an item of interest to some Jan. Don't rubbish it cos your not interested. We should all be very interested in pollution and things that harm the planet. I am interested.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

https://www.google.com/search?q=doe...i13i395l9.16481j1j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Plenty to read here if thats what you want to spend the day doing :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> It's just an item of interest to some Jan. Don't rubbish it cos your not interested. We should all be very interested in pollution and things that harm the planet. I am interested.
> 
> Ray.


So am I Ray, in things that can be addressed, do you think this is going to stop people watching, or driving a car or a Motorhome, it´s just another talking subject that goes round in circles and comes to no conclusion.


----------



## raynipper

Sadly yes Jan. Like litter and fly tipping.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Sadly yes Jan. Like litter and fly tipping.
> 
> Ray.


. :grin2:
A few more things that are affecting our planet and we can do nothing about if we want to keep living.

https://letstalkscience.ca/educational-resources/stem-in-context/cows-methane-and-climate-change


----------



## barryd

Virtually everything you stream goes through a data centre in Virginia and that does have an impact on power usage and thus of course the environment. Thousands of servers serving the worlds data demands 24/7, 365 and then pushing that info around the world and under the Atlantic all adds up.


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Virtually everything you stream goes through a data centre in Virginia and that does have an impact on power usage and thus of course the environment. Thousands of servers serving the worlds data demands 24/7, 365 and then pushing that info around the world and under the Atlantic all adds up.


Did you see my post #1214 above Barry? Regarding House of cards?


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> So am I Ray, in things that can be addressed, do you think this is going to stop people watching, or driving a car or a Motorhome, it´s just another talking subject that goes round in circles and comes to no conclusion.


No problem can be addressed if it isn't known about Jan.

Thanks Ray. I didn't know that. I'll go for low res in future.


----------



## raynipper

I think we are all now aware of the imprint we all help to make on our planet. Again it's only education that can lead us all to make the first step. Eventually we have to hope it will make a difference. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> No problem can be addressed if it isn't known about Jan.
> 
> Thanks Ray. I didn't know that. *I'll go for low res in future*.


You´ll have to explain that to me if you please Alan.


----------



## erneboy

When there are options on the resolution (quality) of the picture, one episode of a series may be 3 or 4, even up to 10 gb, that's high res. The same series may be offered with an episode being as small as 250 to 300 mb. Low res.

At the very lowest resolution the quality may be poor but otherwise I see little difference.


----------



## JanHank

Never noticed that, I´ll stick with what I`m given. I don´t think I will save the world by changing anything :laugh:.


----------



## barryd

GMJ said:


> Did you see my post #1214 above Barry? Regarding House of cards?


Sorry yes I did. I did try it a while back but i just cannot watch Kevin Spacey. I remember the original British one from years back being pretty good.

Just finished watching all five seasons of Line of Duty again. Ill wait until all of series six is out before watching them. I still didnt understand half of it even the second time around


----------



## erneboy

The Banker anyone? It's a movie based on a true story: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6285944/


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Sorry yes I did. I did try it a while back but i just cannot watch Kevin Spacey. I remember the original British one from years back being pretty good.
> 
> Just finished watching all five seasons of Line of Duty again. Ill wait until all of series six is out before watching them. I still didnt understand half of it even the second time around


:badairday::grin:


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> The Banker anyone? It's a movie based on a true story: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6285944/


I don´t have The Banker, but looking for it I found *The Resistance Banker * I will now try that.

The resistance banker *true story*
Walraven (Wally) van Hall (10 February 1906 - 12 February 1945) was a Dutch banker and resistance leader during the occupation of the Netherlands in World War II. He founded the bank of the Resistance, which was used to distribute funds to victims of the Nazi occupation of the Netherlands and fund the Dutch resistance.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan. My wife liked that so much she watched it twice in two weeks. But then she is heavily into WW2 and Nazis.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We have watched that Jan. Its a good film!


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> But then she is heavily into WW2 and Nazis.
> 
> Ray.


That doesn't paint Mrs Nipper in a good light Ray..

Do you want to rephrase that? :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

*The Resistance Banker* another part of history I had not heard about.

I can´t say I understood the banking part, maybe that's why Pru watched it twice Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Started to watch, *who killed Sarah* a Spanish production, a few handsome Chappies and lovely Lassies in it.
Now on episode 2 and he has just taken a plaster off his head that was stuck to his lovely thick black hair :grin2: I think it would have fallen off without him taking it off in reality.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched passengers last night, very futuristic.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1355644/


----------



## GMJ

We finished our last episode of *Marco Polo* last night. I heartily recommend it if you haven't seen it. There are 2 series of it on Netflix both of 10 episodes.

We need a replacement now to go alongside *House of Cards*, which is now coming towards the end of the 4th series for us. There are 6 series of that and each appears to be 13 episodes long.

We did a trawl through a little while ago and came up with these. Can anyone please comment on any of them based on your viewing experience?

Hinterland
Breaking Bad
Summer of rockets
Damnation
Marcella
The Fall
Age of Samurai


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Breaking bad is excellent, as is the fall.


----------



## Mrplodd

Another vote for Breaking Bad, the first couple of episodes are a little slow in order to introduce the characters, but it certainly picks up after that. Well worth watching.


----------



## erneboy

GMJ said:


> We finished our last episode of *Marco Polo* last night. I heartily recommend it if you haven't seen it. There are 2 series of it on Netflix both of 10 episodes.
> 
> We need a replacement now to go alongside *House of Cards*, which is now coming towards the end of the 4th series for us. There are 6 series of that and each appears to be 13 episodes long.
> 
> We did a trawl through a little while ago and came up with these. Can anyone please comment on any of them based on your viewing experience?
> 
> Hinterland
> Breaking Bad
> Summer of rockets
> Damnation
> Marcella
> The Fall
> Age of Samurai


Breaking Bad is excellent.
Summer of rockets is a good show too. A young man who is missing turns out to have left some very provocative art which reverses the roles of people and animals.
Marcella, pretty good, a bit incredible in some parts.

The others I don't know.


----------



## JanHank

Looks as if I only watch the first episode of *Age of Samurai * it´s a documentary film and very bloody.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> OMG! Recommended to watch on the Wildies. Watch this and you will never eat fish again.
> 
> https://www.netflix.com/gb/title/81014008
> 
> Think plastics are the biggest threat to the oceans? Think again. Fishing is. I have started doing a bit of research as I wondered if the film was biased or could be exaggerating the scale of the problem as it just seemed way too alarming and explosive to be true but as you watch it the evidence is overwhelming that it is. I did however find an article that described how the fishing industry wanted the documentary blocked.
> 
> Give it a whirl if you have Netflix. Its a difficult watch and the scenes near the end in the Faroe islands at a Whale hunt are horrendous but its not really them that are the problem. Commercial fishing is.
> 
> They even have a pop at the EU!
> 
> Trailer here.


As usual not everything is as it seems

https://earther.gizmodo.com/dont-watch-netflixs-seaspiracy-1846630338


----------



## JanHank

I have found Flixicam to download Netflix video onto the Mac, does anyone have this on their computer?

The last time I asked about how to download films what I found was I needed to first have Windows.
This is the same kind of thing as the Youtube app I had on my Windows laptop, _that I don´t have anymore._


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thunder force looks like it might be a laugh.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/56660823


----------



## aldra

I would definitely recommend 

Marcella and house of rockets 

The others I haven’t seen

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> As usual not everything is as it seems
> 
> https://earther.gizmodo.com/dont-watch-netflixs-seaspiracy-1846630338


According to him who seems to have a bit of beef with Vegans. Have you watched it Kev? I kept an open mind but regardless of whether there was a bit of Vegan agenda some of the stuff in that film is truly shocking as is the evidence.


----------



## barryd

Did I mention the series "younger"? I'm watching that at the moment. Four seasons and they are only 20 minutes long each episode but its quite a good hearted laugh. About a 41 year old woman who tries to get back into publishing and has to lie about her age to do so and pass as 26. The only drawback is its clearly been censored for an American Audience which is a pity as it could have been as good as Weeds.


----------



## JanHank

I have gone back to *Breaking Bad*, its a long time since I watched the first 2 episodes so watched again, just finished episode 3, I was asleep more than awake through that I think, could be because it´s late and I´m tired of course. :laugh: 
It´s because you all keep praising it I´m giving it another go.


----------



## barryd

Stick with it!!! Might not be for you of course but it gets really good. if you get into it you have five seasons of the spin off "Better Call Saul" which is just as good but a bit different and at times quite funny.


----------



## GMJ

We started watching *Hinterland* last night. The first episode was very good so we'll try the second. Its set in west Wales so quite pertinent for us.


----------



## JanHank

After putting *Breaking bad *in the bin last year I hauled it out and started again, I´m now on Series 3 :grin2:

Brian Cranston has so many faces, superb actor.


----------



## JanHank

As usual with these long series, I am at Series 4 and they are now getting slow and boring, the fly was funny, but took up a lot of one episode, now we have a house full of weirdoes and it´s all becoming rather stupid to me, but I´ll keep going until the end now I´ve got this far.


----------



## aldra

Also watching Hinterland and enjoying it

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Finished Hinterland and watched Abu

Didn’t finish it as I was very tired , will continue it tonight, I thought it was a series, Albert says it is a film, will find out tonight 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Finished Hinterland and watched Abu
> 
> Didn't finish it as I was very tired , will continue it tonight, I thought it was a series, Albert says it is a film, will find out tonight
> 
> Sandra


Is it Abu or Adú ?


----------



## aldra

It’s Adu Jan 
Sorry

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> It's Adu Jan
> Sorry
> 
> Sandra


No need to be sorry, they sound the same almost :grin2:
I´m still on Breaking Bad, it had a flat spot for me a few episodes back, but geed up again now so will make an early start tonight.


----------



## aldra

I think it was a film jan, it would have made a better series

Left me a bit confused with all the loose ends

Sandra


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> No need to be sorry, they sound the same almost :grin2:
> I´m still on Breaking Bad, it had a flat spot for me a few episodes back, but geed up again now so will make an early start tonight.


I should have got it right Jan, Abu is Arabic for father, Albert was known as Abu Steven amongst the Arabs in Israel, father of the firstborn ( son that is)

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Today I had a real binge and finished it, *Breaking bad *that is, I must now have a break from watching and start reading the book I started. 
I got really hooked on what I thought was rubbish to start with and a couple of episodes in I think it was series 3 I thought they dragged out, but then I got hooked again right to the very end. It was one of those stories you´re on the side of the bad guy, well I was anyway :smile2:.


----------



## raynipper

Question.

As we are not subscribed to Netflix right now, I added 'Plex' to my list of sites on the Roku box.
But when I get an e-mail from Plex indicating their new and now showing selection, I can't find any of them when I open up Plex.

Any ideas?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> It's Adu Jan
> Sorry
> 
> Sandra


Despite what I said about not watching anything else, when I found this film I discovered I had watched part of it, I don´t know when so started from the beginning, to me it didn´t have a satisfying ending. Yes, like you say Sandra, a series to continue the Adú story would be good.


----------



## JanHank

Another film tonight, a true story.

WW11 Hacksaw Ridge, a good film.


----------



## JanHank

*The best of enemies *. 
Another true story.
Goes well with the BLM thread.

https://www.historyvshollywood.com/reelfaces/best-of-enemies/


----------



## JanHank

*The blind side * another based on a true story and I enjoyed it because I love a happy ending.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> The blind side another based on a true story and *I enjoyed it because I love a happy ending.*


..well that's ruined that one then!


----------



## Webby1

JanHank said:


> *The best of enemies *.
> Another true story.
> Goes well with the BLM thread.
> 
> https://www.historyvshollywood.com/reelfaces/best-of-enemies/


Good suggestion.Along the same lines we've just watched The Green Book.

Another true story and amazing/frightening to think that it happened within my lifetime.


----------



## barryd

Any new series anyone? Rather than films which I never hardly watch. 

I have the latest series of Line of Duty to watch but struggling after that. Nearly finished "Younger" and Ive really enjoyed that. Still watching Preacher but its just bonkers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shadow of the bone?


----------



## GMJ

Have you watched Hinterland Barry?


----------



## JanHank

Webby1 said:


> Good suggestion.Along the same lines we've just watched The Green Book.
> 
> Another true story and amazing/frightening to think that it happened within my lifetime.


Looks like a film I would enjoy, but not on my Netflix :frown2:


----------



## Webby1

The Syndicate series 4 is on BBC I player at the moment................it encouraged us to go back and watch the first 3 series.

Each series about different groups of friends and how they cope with a big lottery win......but might not be on Netflix.


----------



## barryd

GMJ said:


> Have you watched Hinterland Barry?


No, might give it a go. Any good?


----------



## JanHank

*The Shawshank redemption*
I have seen this film before some years ago, must have been on English TV, I had forgotten a lot of it and enjoyed it all again.


----------



## Webby1

It still surprises me that I can watch a film where I know exactly what is going to happen.............where I can repeat some lines word for word.

BUT still love to watch it all again


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> No, might give it a go. Any good?


We are enjoying it and just watched the 4th episode last night. Each one is about 1hour 35 - 45mins long.

It centres around plain clothes Police based in Aberystwyth and solving murders.

Dark, brooding landscapes...and its rains occasionally...surprisingly enough! :grin2:


----------



## jhelm

Here is my list of decent stuff we have watched on Netflix
The Queen's Gambit
Lupin
Emily in Paris
Virgin River
Enola Holmes
Shtisel
High Seas
News of the World
Atypical
Anne

There is more but now we are running out of good stuff. We are watching Poldark, but that is on US PBS is that a UK series?


----------



## jhelm

By the way, we just signed up for a higher level of giga bytes on on our cell phone service so now we have 100 and I think it is enough to use for TV. I plugged in my Amazon TV stick and gave it a try so we can watch Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime and Kodi while on the move. That is if we ever start moving again.


----------



## bilbaoman

All the Netflix useres on here beware the tree huggers are after us did you know that watching 1 hour of streamed video causes 170g of co2 polution thats the same as driving a gas-guzzier a quarter of a mile


----------



## raynipper

Yep, I posted as much a while ago. Streaming anything pollutes. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It would depend on how you watch it.


----------



## bilbaoman

Looks like Barry and Jan will get the first visit from the Greenpeace hit squad


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> Looks like Barry and Jan will get the first visit from the Greenpeace hit squad


I hope they walk/cycle here then and not pollute the air driving a vehicle.


----------



## barryd

I tend to download mine for Peer to Peer sites rather than stream and then watch them offline on a laptop so maybe it kills less Polar Bears I dunno. 

Atypical sounds good Jhelm so will give that a go. If you liked it you might like "Sex Education" which i thought was fantastic and hilarious. Atypical sounds a bit tame in comparison though, "Sex Education" is anything but.


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> Looks like Barry and Jan will get the first visit from the Greenpeace hit squad


I´ve been thinking , as I often do, how much pollution do I cause compare to other people.

I use the car probably once every 2 weeks for shopping, in between if I have a medical appointment.

The Navajo I take out occasionally to give it a run of about 60 km altogether.

Let me put it another way, the car had a fill up 3 weeks ago for the first time since probably last Sept or October.
The Navajo was filled last Sept or October as well, I remembering worrying if it was winter fuel or not, the Nav still has a lot left in the tank.
My heat and light are cheaper than most, but I will not be cold or save on the electricity I use, I´m not sitting here in the dark with a blanket wrapped round me to keep warm for the Green Party or you lot.:frown2:

I think my indulging in Netflix is permitted.


----------



## raynipper

Excuses, excuses. We all gotta do our bit Jan. We are dispensing with one fridge and a freezer that must be over 40 years old. Looking at more ways to cut and save.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

Just watched Nomadland for me a sweet film worth watching


----------



## GMJ

bilbaoman said:


> Just watched Nomadland for me a sweet film worth watching


Is that out on Netflix now? I saw it won some awards the other day so assumed it was only just released.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not listed here😒😒😒


----------



## bilbaoman

GMJ said:


> Is that out on Netflix now? I saw it won some awards the other day so assumed it was only just released.


No watched it on 123 Movies if you use this site make sure you have a good anti virus and adblocker


----------



## raynipper

Do you know if 123Movies can be added to the Roku Bill.?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's just a website isn't it Ray?


----------



## raynipper

Yes Kev but some movie sites can't be added to Roku. My son gets two in Turkey he raves about but they can't be added to Roku.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That's what I meant Ray. I had a Roku for a while and it would only take apps I think, 123 may have one?


----------



## GMJ

We have just starting watching *Shadow and Bone* on Netflix. We have watched 2 episodes.

If you liked His Dark Materials on the Beeb then this is for you.

If you found His Dark materials confusing (like me) then this may also confuse as after 2 episodes I am slowly starting to piece it together! It's well done thus far though tbh...I just haven't cracked it yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It can't be any more confusing than that bloody "blacklist" series on terrestrial TV.


----------



## GMJ

I'll keep away from that then Kev, cheers


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It can't be any more confusing than that bloody "blacklist" series on terrestrial TV.


Not seen that one Kev. When and where?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.google.com/search?q=the+Blacklist&gs_ivs=1#tts=0

Sky one I think.

We also watch "the good doctor" weird. Shaun, a young doctor, joins a renowned hospital in San Jose, California, but his colleagues do not socialize with him. He uses his skills to treat patients and prove his abilities to his co-workers. 





Also Transplant.

Transplant is a Canadian medical drama television series created by Joseph Kay, which premiered on February 26, 2020, on CTV. The series centres on Bashir "Bash" Hamed, a doctor from Syria who comes to Canada as a refugee during the Syrian Civil War,[a] and is rebuilding his career as a medical resident in the emergency department at the fictional York Memorial Hospital in Toronto.[1] In June 2020, the series was renewed for a second season.[2]


----------



## raynipper

OH thanks Kev. It's 'pay' TV and I don't.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

Transplant is on 123 movies


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There is some bloody good stuff out there that has to be paid for Ray otherwise they can't make them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I get an email each day about old and new things coming up on TV.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4137208/46323590/the-rookie

Just click subscribe top right with your email.


----------



## JanHank

Last night I finished watching *Traitors* it lacked something.

Tonight I have watched an old film that I was under the impression was good, I found it bitty and confusing *Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy.*

I should have stopped watching, but thought maybe the end would make it all clear, maybe for some, but not for me.


----------



## bilbaoman

JanHank said:


> Last night I finished watching *Traitors* it lacked something.
> 
> Tonight I have watched an old film that I was under the impression was good, I found it bitty and confusing *Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy.*
> 
> I should have stopped watching, but thought maybe the end would make it all clear, maybe for some, but not for me.


I did not like the series when it was on the BBC around 1980


----------



## JanHank

*The Theory of everything*. The life of Prof. Steven Hawking played by Eddie Redmayne who looked just like Steven Hawking and played the part excellently. Very good film.


----------



## GMJ

Yes it is Jan. we watched that some time ago now, very good.


----------



## JanHank

In case you haven´t seen it, it´s an amazing story of an amazing man who was not supposed to live past his 23rd birthday he was told.


----------



## GMJ

We wanted to add a comedy to our playlist so have started watching *Fresh Meat*. Its absolute puerile nonsense about teenagers starting at Uni and sharing a house together. Jack Whitehall is in it. We find it quite funny tbh but we have a quite diverse sense of humour!


----------



## JanHank

A BBC production *Suite Franciase* the story line is there, but not enough time in one film to do it justice, at least 3 episodes should have been made, it was like cutting a long story short. Different actors might have given it more teeth.


----------



## barryd

GMJ said:


> We wanted to add a comedy to our playlist so have started watching *Fresh Meat*. Its absolute puerile nonsense about teenagers starting at Uni and sharing a house together. Jack Whitehall is in it. We find it quite funny tbh but we have a quite diverse sense of humour!


I dont know how I missed this. Just looked it up and started watching it. Seems alright, a bit like an "Inbetweeners" sequel. I presume you have seen "The Inbetweeners"? Best thing Channel 4 ever did IMO. Hilarious.


----------



## GMJ

Yes Barry - both series and the 2 films.

V v funny in parts.

I presume you've watched *Bad Education* if you like the above?


----------



## barryd

GMJ said:


> Yes Barry - both series and the 2 films.
> 
> V v funny in parts.
> 
> I presume you've watched *Bad Education* if you like the above?


Cant remember if I tried it or not. To be honest I am not a massive fan of Jack Whitehall but ill have a look. I watched one episode of Fresh Meat and will try a few more. Not as good as the Inbetweeners so far but pretty funny.


----------



## Webby1

Definitely I would recommend Bad Education............my sister in law alays has the 20 minute rule to give time to get used to the characters and the flow of the programme.

Looking forward to the final episode of Line of Duty tonight..................I reckon it will break a few records.

Of course most of us already know that H is :wav: the blue one............or is it the yellow one


----------



## erneboy

Inspector Montalbano Baz?

Great tele I think. If you liked Foyles War, Morse and George Gently you'll like it.


----------



## aldra

I love inspector montalbano 

The scenery, the stories, the characters

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

None of these are on my Netflix yet.
Im now watching series 3 of Borgen.


----------



## bilbaoman

aldra said:


> I love inspector montalbano
> 
> The scenery, the stories, the characters
> 
> Sandra


Great series but can you tell me why there is no one in the streets


----------



## aldra

Good point 

And rarely anyone on the beach his balcony looks onto 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Ready now to binge on Line of Duty on catchup 

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd

The pollution calculation probably includes the energy consumed to produce the programme, added to the energy required to transmit it down the phone lines, the energy to power the home router, *and* the TV to watch it on. Statistics, damned statistics, and lies ??
.


----------



## JanHank

Is it all comical *line of duty*. It says this part was deleted.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> Inspector Montalbano Baz?
> 
> Great tele I think. If you liked Foyles War, Morse and George Gently you'll like it.


Subtitles and a detective series? Sounds like a recipe for a headache Alan. I liked Morse back in the day but I'm scarred for life trying to work out whats going on in Line of Duty so Im a bit off "Who done it" detective series I Reckon.


----------



## erneboy

Your standard WhoDunnit drives me mad Baz. I hate them and very rarely watch them.


Sneaky Pete?


----------



## JanHank

I´ve got Line of duty on Prime, but only in German, I´m going to see how much I understand, but I think I must have watched the first episode before, at least the opening part, maybe a trailer somewhere.


----------



## raynipper

I can't imagine you will fully appreciate it in German Jan no matter how good your command of the language is. It's complicated enough for us in English with the added bonus of subtitles. But good luck anyway.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I gather from the opening scene they made a big boob and shot a man holding a baby in a sling and not a bomb.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> Your standard WhoDunnit drives me mad Baz. I hate them and very rarely watch them.
> 
> Sneaky Pete?


Tried it I am sure Alan and didnt like it. I think I have peculiar tastes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

PAH!! not half as peculiar as Michelles


----------



## JanHank

*Carlo & Malik*. it´s making me nervous, they know where everyone is by tracking their mobile phones :grin2: 
An Italian series, I am as far as episode 9, I see there are 24 of them :surprise:, time to find something new.


----------



## barryd

There was a new season of Fargo (season 4) released back end of last year I just realised. Just watched one episode last night. Still watching Atypical and Fresh Meat as recommended by Graham. Both are growing on me.


----------



## JanHank

I watched a few episodes of *Northern Rescue* last night. This seems to be one of those behavioural series, how people cope with the death of a family member seems to be top of the list because the wife, mother, sister died suddenly. I could relate to it to start with as you can guess, but now it is becoming very predictable, so time to move on.
There seems to be a lot of new films and series have appeared on my Netflix.
Tonight I´ll watch *Duplicity*, one of my favourite actors Clive Owen is in it, I first saw him in the 80is in *Chancer *with Leslie Philips and fell in love with him as an actor.


----------



## raynipper

I see a 'new Fargo of 11 episodes is on Channel4 Sunday night at 10.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Before I go out I have to say the film Duplicity is crap, Clive Owen and Julia Roberts must have needed the cash badly when they agreed to star in that film.
Going for little trip to the Ferry now.


----------



## JanHank

*Far from the madding crowd*. I didn´t know there have been 3 productions, this BBC version is like watered down whisky.


----------



## JanHank

Am I seeing the same Fargo as you, I suppose I am, why do they say this is a true story at the beginning of each episode when it obviously isn’t.
I started to watch this once before, I have reached episode 4 and that’s enough black comedy for me.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Am I seeing the same Fargo as you, I suppose I am, *why do they say this is a true story at the beginning of each episode when it obviously isn't.*
> I started to watch this once before, I have reached episode 4 and that's enough black comedy for me.


Supposed to be a bit of a joke.

I thought the first season with Billy Bob Thornton was superb. Only watched one episode of season 4 so will reserve judgement for now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We watched this last night, 




And this on Saturday night,


----------



## JanHank

Is this another series I have to watch half a dozen episodes to _get into_ because so far its a load of brown stuff.
*Better call Saul* I´m glad I didn't go into any trouble to record it for the van.

Netflix are recommending films for me to watch, I watched one last night, blowed if I can remember what it was called.


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> Is this another series I have to watch half a dozen episodes to _get into_ because so far its a load of brown stuff.
> *Better call Saul* I´m glad I didn't go into any trouble to record it for the van.
> 
> Netflix are recommending films for me to watch, I watched one last night, blowed if I can remember what it was called.


It was called *The Lincoln Lawyer* I thought it was good.


----------



## JanHank

Because I was on my feet a to making bread this morning I have been sitting down this afternoon watching Anthony Hopkins in *Fracture* a 2007 film that I have seen once and as the only way I could have watched it before was on Netflix it could have only have been at the most 20 months ago, but I had forgotten most of it especially how it ended, but as soon as I saw the ending of course I remembered. :grin2: Good film, he often plays these scary sort of parts and is very good at it.


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> I´ve got Line of duty on Prime, but only in German, I´m going to see how much I understand, but I think I must have watched the first episode before, at least the opening part, maybe a trailer somewhere.


I am watching Line of Duty on Prime it is now in English.


----------



## raynipper

You definitely need it in English Jan as it get so confusing later.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

The two halves have just gone in the freezer.


----------



## JanHank

Series 1 completed, obviously I enjoyed it as I watched it all tonight.

I have 14 days to complete the whole lot of Series, then it’s pay up time.


----------



## raynipper

I keep getting reminders to re-join Netfix as a 'valued' customer. But although I will next winter when life and activities slow down I most certainly won't in the summer months as we don't have time to fit the whole day in anyway. Let alone watch pay to view TV.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Your lifestyle would do my head in Ray, I can't do with people most days.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> I keep getting reminders to re-join Netfix as a 'valued' customer. But although I will next winter when life and activities slow down I most certainly won't in the summer months as we don't have time to fit the whole day in anyway. Let alone watch pay to view TV.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

Our son pays for Netflix and for a couple of quid extra a month (literally) he can allow 2 other people to access it, so we get it for free. Now TV (Sky Sports) and Amazon Prime are the same and we get free access to those through him as well. He's a good lad :smile2:

It might be worth asking around family and friends to see if they can do the same for you...assuming the same system runs over there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ditto.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, tried that approach G but our kids don't have any pay TV also and nephew is already supplying his side of the family. 
But not bothered really as we can be quite happy with 'live' (free) TV. At least all summer.

And another thing. Many of the adds for Netflix I see are promoting various repeats of live TV shows we have either seen or recorded. $$

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Surprised you dont like Better Call Saul Jan if you liked Breaking Bad. I thought it was brilliant but it is different to BB.

As for Line of Duty, it will drive you crackers. Good series though but hard to follow.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Surprised you dont like Better Call Saul Jan if you liked Breaking Bad. I thought it was brilliant but it is different to BB.
> 
> As for Line of Duty, it will drive you crackers. Good series though but hard to follow.


I have finished series 1 and followed that very well, maybe it gets more complicated in the following series.

I watched 2 Episodes of better call Saul, I know it´s supposed to be silly, but it seems too silly for my taste.

Good job we don´t all like the same things. IMBd keep recommending strange stuff thats not up my street.

I´m waiting for good weather then I won´t be so dependant on Netflix, hopefully.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I have finished series 1 and followed that very well, maybe it gets more complicated in the following series.
> 
> I watched 2 Episodes of better call Saul, I know it´s supposed to be silly, but it seems too silly for my taste.
> 
> Good job we don´t all like the same things. IMBd keep recommending strange stuff thats not up my street.
> 
> I´m waiting for good weather then I won´t be so dependant on Netflix, hopefully.


I quite liked the silliness of early episodes of Better Call Saul but it does get darker and more interesting.

Line of Duty does get more complex but the best thing to do is binge watch them as each season refers to stuff that went on in previous seasons and its all interlinked.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I quite liked the silliness of early episodes of Better Call Saul but it does get darker and more interesting.
> 
> Line of Duty does get more complex but the best thing to do is binge watch them as each season refers to stuff that went on in previous seasons and its all interlinked.


I will have to binge watch Line of duty because ----

Thank you for subscribing to FILMTASTIC on Prime Video Channels. During your 14 Days trial period, enjoy ad-free premium entertainment on FILMTASTIC. When your trial period ends, the first billing period starts automatically and your saved payment method *will be charged 3,99 € (including sales tax) each month. *
So I have to make sure I cancel as soon as I have finished watching.


----------



## aldra

Yep we all share the cost

Some pay for one Chanel, others for others

All in all most are payed for on a shared basis

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Just finished Series 2, it really is riveting.


----------



## barryd

Season 3 spoiler! If only.


----------



## JanHank

Finished series 3.

Steve Arnott looks very much like my little mechanic Gordon.


----------



## JanHank

I had seen a good part of series 4 episode 1, but can’t remember where or when (there’s a song in there somewhere):laugh:
I’m as far as episode 4, had to stop before I have finished the episode tonight, having trouble keeping my eyes open, I’ve had a busy day.

Paul Higgins who plays Chief sup. Int Derek Hilton, what a dreadful actor and a shame he was given the part, the rest of them I find to be super actors.

I haven’t got fed up with it yet.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve been cheated :frown2: there are only 4 series on prime and I´ve finished them now. 2 more to come.
Must look to see if they have something else interesting to me befor the 14 days is up.

As you were :grin2: I have found the others.


----------



## JanHank

Series 6 is still missing. I finished 5 tonight.

I have to say I think I have had enough anyway, the actors seem to be loosing their umpf and the story line struggling to keep it interesting. 

I do tend to find comedy in it with all these abbreviations they use, how everything depends on mobile phones again and sometimes they speak so fast I don’t think you are supposed to understand. Oh, the morse code made me laugh tonight.


----------



## jiwawa

I found series 6 a wee bit of a disappointment - it seemed that the actors were less realistic n more over the top.


----------



## JanHank

Most of these long series I get fed up with in the 3 or 4th series.
At lunch time I watched episode 3 of Better call Saul, I had given up, but I thought maybe I need to get into it, I found it all pretty boring and stupid so far, but right at the end of 3 it looks as if its about to start so I´ll give it a bash.

I have loads of books to read on the Kindle, but just cannot get into reading, my mind drifts off to all sorts of other things.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve given Saul up, I find it boring.

Instead I watched a film *Goodbye Christopher Robin* about A.A, Milne and his son who was Christened Christopher Robin, but called Billy.
I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## aldra

I really enjoyed line of duty

But I also love reading 

Just as well as I wake in the night and read

It’s not a problem as I have no set time to get up so I read, sleep and then get up

I am not guided by the clock anymore

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched when Harry met Sally last night, a good titter.


----------



## JanHank

Has anyone recommended *Sneaky Pete*? I found it on Prime and the name rang a bell.


----------



## erneboy

Yes. I did.


----------



## JanHank

I have just started watching it on Prime, so far so good.


----------



## aldra

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I watched when Harry met Sally last night, a good titter.


Bloody hell that's an old one

But I enjoyed it

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Apart from the climax in the restaurant scene it was boring and predictable imho.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Finished the first series of *Sneaky Pete,* it was good.
Tomorrow I will start the second series.


----------



## aldra

Just one episode to go on The Pact 

I’ve enjoyed it, it’s on BBC but may be available elsewhere 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

When I get hooked, I really get hooked, last night I couldn’t tear myself away from Sneaky Pete, but had to force myself at 12.40.
I’m on series 3, episode 6, I like the way they roll each series into the next.


----------



## erneboy

Have you watched The Americans Jan?


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Have you watched The Americans Jan?


I don´t know if I have it, I´m on the last few minutes of Pete, its been so good to know him :laugh: 
I´ll have a look for the Americans when I´m done with Pete. 
Unfortunately there isn´t going to be a forth series I read on the internet.


----------



## barryd

Yeah the Americans is good. Might watch that one again.

I finished Atypical and Fresh Meat as recommended on here and enjoyed both especially Atypical. Both light hearted fun but Atypical does make you think a bit about the world of autism but its a good laugh. I liked both as I liked most of the characters and I think thats important. I finished watching season four of Fargo and all I can say is dont bother and also finished watching Your Honor which we watched because Bryan Cranston (Walter White in Breaking bad) was in it. Rubbish. 

Now Im all out of stuff to watch again. Started watching Better Things on iPlayer which is ok ish


----------



## JanHank

He made me sad at the end, I enjoyed the whole 3 series and I hope they will make more.

I have The Americans on Netflix so I’ll let you know if I like it or not later, so far can’t understand what it’s supposed to be about.


----------



## erneboy

It may take a couple of episodes.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve done 2, bits of it I seem to have seen before, I noticed John boy Walton, he never really was a pleasant look chap, he looks old and still not pleasant looking :smile2:.
Maybe I should watch a film or two to clear the pallet of a really good series first before I watch anymore.


----------



## JanHank

So far so good with Americans, but there are 75 episodes I am on the 13th.


----------



## aldra

Watched half a film, in the name of the father 

Was so tired I went to bed

It was about the conviction of the Gilford four 

Later much later released as innocent

I’m not so good past 9 o clock these days

Truth be told I’m not much good at all

I get up about 11 am after a restless night of painful joints, read during the night to take my mind off them, take ibroprophin to help me negotiate the stairs in the morning, by 9 pm nackered and ready to repeat the cycle

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Now on Series 2 episode 4. 

I´m gonna see if I can find myself a Russian spy, blimey they have stamina :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

That’s it, I’m done with the Americans, season 2 episode 9, I have been struggling with it for a few episodes, gave it a chance to iron out the wrinkles, but instead it’s getting more wrinkles, it’s so bitty, doesn’t seem to be going in any special direction, to many stories within the story. Just as well, at least I won’t be wondering what I am missing while I’m away.


----------



## GMJ

We finished *Shadow and Bone *on Netflix last night. I wouldn't recommend it tbh. There was too much going on with too little background/explanation to make much sense I thought. If they think that it'll be another Game of thrones then I think they are wrong!

So we need another series to replace it now.

We are still watching Hinterland; House of Cards and Fresh Meat.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> That's it, I'm done with the Americans, season 2 episode 9, I have been struggling with it for a few episodes, gave it a chance to iron out the wrinkles, but instead it's getting more wrinkles, it's so bitty, doesn't seem to be going in any special direction, to many stories within the story. Just as well, at least I won't be wondering what I am missing while I'm away.


If only they spoke English.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

This looks interesting.....................

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/entertain...uty-s-stephen-graham/ar-AAKGrUs?ocid=msedgdhp

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Seen part of it. Got fed up with that as well.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> Seen part of it. Got fed up with that as well.


WOT??

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Wodka ya mean wot, killing eve are you talking about or wot?


----------



## raynipper

No Jan, it's an upcoming project.!!!!!

Killing Eve's Jodie Comer discusses *upcoming project* with Line of Duty's Stephen Graham

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Just resurrecting this thread. Not Netflix but Amazon, "Clarksons Farm". Just finished watching it in the van. Absolutely brilliant. A proper hoot but also a really good insight into just whats involved in Farming which I found interesting as believe it or not as a teenager I spent a lot of time working on my uncles farm. Well worth a watch.


----------



## raynipper

I think I have just got a Netflix scam mail to update my payment details. As we stopped using Netflix in March we are not paying anyway.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Just resurrecting this thread. Not Netflix but Amazon, "Clarksons Farm". Just finished watching it in the van. Absolutely brilliant. A proper hoot but also a really good insight into just whats involved in Farming which I found interesting as believe it or not as a teenager I spent a lot of time working on my uncles farm. Well worth a watch.


I saw that advertised a few days ago when the TV was switched on for the first and last time since I have been here, I'm not a fan of his so ignored it, maybe when I get home I'll give it a try.
It's been at least 3 weeks since I watched anything on a screen except this screen.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We watched Yesterday the other night, not a bad film.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Just resurrecting this thread. Not Netflix but Amazon, "Clarksons Farm". Just finished watching it in the van. Absolutely brilliant. A proper hoot but also a really good insight into just whats involved in Farming which I found interesting as believe it or not as a teenager I spent a lot of time working on my uncles farm. Well worth a watch.


I watched a bit of it the other day, it was okay apart from Clarkson doing Noel Coward impressions, he used to talk normally, but he's an arse so what do we expect.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I saw that advertised a few days ago when the TV was switched on for the first and last time since I have been here, I'm not a fan of his so ignored it, maybe when I get home I'll give it a try.
> It's been at least 3 weeks since I watched anything on a screen except this screen.


Well Michelle really liked it and she is not really a Clarkson fan. His interaction with the young lad he works with and the others is really good and despite it being a similar kind of roll for Jeremy as The Grand Tour there is a side to him Ive not seen before. I think he genuinely cared for the Farm and the animals but it is really funny.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Well Michelle really liked it and she is not really a Clarkson fan. His interaction with the young lad he works with and the others is really good and despite it being a similar kind of roll for Jeremy as The Grand Tour there is a side to him Ive not seen before. I think he genuinely cared for the Farm and the animals but it is really funny.


I agree, it's his odd voice that spoils it for me but I will watch the rest Kaleb takes the **** out of him so much too.


----------



## JanHank

We have watched 3 episodes/chapters tonight, I nearly wet me nickers laughing with the first 2, and it is very interesting. Strange thing, this morning Jürgen and I had breakfast together, Heike was at work, and he said almost word for word what J C said about insects on the windscreen a few years back and now hardly any and that is so. We see another side to Clarkson in this production.


----------



## aldra

Will try it tonight Jan 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Glad you are enjoying it Jan. I think you will like it also Sandra

I wonder if there is scope for a second series. Hope so.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched a John Travolta the other day, really enjoyed it.

Phenomenon 1996.


----------



## JanHank

Only one more chapter to watch tonight, but I have to say chapter 7 was boring, they seem to be trying to find stuff just to fill the time.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just resurrecting this thread. Not Netflix but Amazon, "Clarksons Farm". Just finished watching it in the van. Absolutely brilliant. A proper hoot but also a really good insight into just whats involved in Farming which I found interesting as believe it or not as a teenager I spent a lot of time working on my uncles farm. Well worth a watch.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that advertised a few days ago when the TV was switched on for the first and last time since I have been here, I'm not a fan of his so ignored it, maybe when I get home I'll give it a try.
> It's been at least 3 weeks since I watched anything on a screen except this screen.
Click to expand...

It's really worth a watch Jan as it's very funny.

Bosch season 7 is now on Prime Video as well.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> It's really worth a watch Jan as it's very funny.
> 
> Bosch season 7 is now on Prime Video as well.
> 
> Terry


I've watched most of it Terry, last chapter tonight, but both Heike and I found chapter 7 a bit boring, hopefully the last one will end on a high note and we will also want more. The first few were extremely funny, but can the co stars of the village be real, the dry stone wall builder talks like Stanley Unwin and the young Kaleb ( can that really be the name of a 21 year old) he knows everything there is to know about tractors and what they do, but has never read a book?


----------



## JanHank

Finished it last night, what a different side we saw of JC, a very compassionate side for animals and nature.

I have trouble believing he is only 60 years old, he look an awful lot older.

£!?! so little profit in a year, I wonder how much he was paid for making the series?

I do hope there is another to come.

By the way, in the last scene I understood every word the wall builder said. :grin2:

BTW this was an Amazon Prime project, we watched it on Netflix so is that double payment for him?
He is worth an awful lot of money I read.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Finished it last night, what a different side we saw of JC, a very compassionate side for animals and nature.
> 
> I have trouble believing he is only 60 years old, he look an awful lot older.
> 
> £!?! so little profit in a year, I wonder how much he was paid for making the series?
> 
> I do hope there is another to come.
> 
> By the way, in the last scene I understood every word the wall builder said. :grin2:
> 
> BTW this was an Amazon Prime project, we watched it on Netflix so is that double payment for him?
> He is worth an awful lot of money I read.


Thats farming for you though. Having been involved in supporting the agricultural sector up in the Dales for a couple of decades now I found that side of it interesting. It really can be as brutal as that and for hill farmers more so. I suspect a lot of it was scripted to some extent and of course being a Clarkson / Amazon production it was well produced and no expense spared. Great fun though but also informative. Glad you both enjoyed it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We watched Ep one last night, even Liz thought it was good, I'm still undecided, might watch ep two tonight.

We decided to watch Star Trek Beyond last night, had to give up after an hour, modern crap, filmed in the dark with rubbish mics, crap plot, a pre-Shatner version way too much CGI a waste of talent I reckon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We watched this series a while back, hoping it is on again soonly.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=boston+legal+full+episodes


----------



## GMJ

We watched the first part of *Time* on BBC iPlayer last night. Really hard hitting stuff.


----------



## raynipper

Yes G, sadly only 3 episodes.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Nobody watching anything this month?:grin2:

I’m on episode 8 of The Amsterdam, an easy watch about a hospital in America that treats everybody even those with no insurance. Not everyone’s cuppa tea, it was Netflix first choice when I turned it on Sunday for the first time since I have been home. No swearing.


----------



## GMJ

Since we got back we have only managed a couple of episodes of *House of Cards*. We are on the 6th and last series now. Plus we watched *Time* on BBC iPlayer. Mrs GMJ is watching tennis of an evening , most evenings so that takes priority.

We are still watching *Hinterland* and also *Fresh Meat*. Hopefully we'll get Hinterland finished soon as we will be staying right in the heart of where it was filmed on our way back from north Wales in August. it would be nice to know how it all ends.


----------



## raynipper

Dunno how you all mange to watch so much screen time. I can cancelled Netflix in march as we had so many live TV recordings to watch and only managed to wade through a few so far.

ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Dunno how you all mange to watch so much screen time. I can cancelled Netflix in march as we had so many live TV recordings to watch and only managed to wade through a few so far.
> 
> ray.


Tell me the old old story.

When I was young, just a couple of years ago, I used to notice how OLD people kept repeating stories & jokes, hope I don´t repeat myself too much. >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It takes effort.


----------



## GMJ

We watch telly for 3 hours each night, most nights...the first hour of which is the news on the BBC (including local news). We then watch 2 hours of stuff, usually on Netflix.


----------



## raynipper

Yes you do Jan.!!! Like us all who have busy complex lives.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watch a few videos during the day unless I have something better to do which is not as often as I like, I normally shut down 4-5 ish then watch stuff Liz doesn't like on TV, Liz watches the news etc on her laptop until she or I makes tea, then we'll watch recorded stuff til 9ish and off to bed where we'll each use our tablets til we decide to go sleepies.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes you do Jan.!!! Like us all who have busy complex lives.
> 
> Ray.


Oh bugger, that means I´m old. :frown2:


----------



## aldra

I’m afraid I tend to watch too much daytime TV now, not so much in the evenings when Albert tends to control the TV, I’m usually too tired in the evening to concentrate these days

So I’m not keen on following any series at the moment, often fail asleep I the middle but Albert enjoys them 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Never watch anything through the day apart from now the Tour de France is on which we both love but only if it fits in.

Away in the van at the moment so mainly watching downloaded series.


----------



## aldra

I watch non taxing things, escape to the chateau , bargain hunt, homes under the hammer ect

I’m just resting in mind and body, between household activities 

Once upon a time I would have frowned on daytime TV, now without it I’d be totally bored

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Ah actually I have a confession. I do have a habit of watching the end of Bargain hunt and the first ten minutes of the news usually over lunch


----------



## GMJ

We finished *Hinterland* last night. A good 3 series they were as well, would recommend. Then watched an episode of *Fresh Meat* to lighten the mood!

I think we'll drop the current/last series of *The Handmaid's Tale* in now, to replace Hinterland. It's been on Channel 4 (I think)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We watched Martin Clunes in Manhunt last night, it's a murder mystery 3 parter. we recorded it a while ago so no idea when it's on.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7801964/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

On prime

https://www.amazon.com/Manhunt-Series-1/dp/B07PDT83S5


----------



## aldra

I like Martin Clunes so I might watch that 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

It seems you have to pay for it Kev 

I’m not into paying when I have already payed to have prime tV 

Pity though I think I would have enjoyed it 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I have just enjoyed a film on Netflix called _*Fatherhood*_


----------



## JanHank

An English film tonight "first me then you." I enjoyed this as well.


----------



## aldra

I’m about to watch Disobedience on 4 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Can't see that on channel 4 Sandra.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I am watching Argo, on Netflix, based on a true story we all remember.


----------



## bilbaoman

aldra said:


> It seems you have to pay for it Kev
> 
> I'm not into paying when I have already payed to have prime tV
> 
> Pity though I think I would have enjoyed it
> 
> Sandra


You can watch it free type in manhunt itv dailymotion:smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## raynipper

Just watched "Safe House" with Denzel Washington. We recorded it a while ago but it's all action. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

All make believe, the star is an English actor I suppose you have all heard of, but me not, 29 year old Freddie Highmore.

*Good Doctor*. I though it a bit over the top and daft to start with, but watched until I was hooked. The things these doctors do may or may not be something that happens in real life, but it's very entertaining. I haven't heard any swearing and I'm on season 2.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We watched Sully last night, it was quite good, but it was quite different from the book which was really good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

@nicholsong

I was watching a film last night (title later) and there was a large plane and a man took control of the plane and forced the pilot to reverse the plane away from the terminal, can they actually do that? I thought they had to be pushed back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It was a series not a film called into the night.


----------



## GMJ

Netflix-wise, we are still ploughing through *House of Cards* - only 4 or so episodes left to go now. We also have *Fresh Meat* on the go for a shorter programme option.

Alongside these we are watching the current/last series of *The Handmaid's Tale* on More4 catchup and last night watched the first episode of *Clarksons Farm* on Amazon prime...very funny


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Netflix recents:-

The mule, Clint Eastwood, possibly his best movie I've seen.


F1 Drive to survive, not into F1 but I like this series.


Virgin River 

The Kominsky method

Better than us

Rake

After life if you have plenty of tissues, so funny it makes us cry, but a serious subject.

Rush

the good place

Sully

Elysium


----------



## raynipper

Is "The Wire" on Netflix?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not on mine Ray


----------



## GMJ

We went to watch an episode of *The Handmaid's Tale* on Channel 4 catch up last night but unbeknownst to us, we had watched the last episode previously!

Oh well, we'll watch *House of Cards* instead...nope...we had watched the last episode of that too without realising! No series 7 planned either which does ;eave it tantalisingly poised. If anyone hasnt watched it, we really enjoyed the whole thing all 6 series of it.

So we watched episode 4 of *Clarkson's Farm* on Amazon Prime - very funny - and then caught Friday';s hour long Corrie on ITVHub.

We shall have to trawl around for a couple of new series when we get back from our trip now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We've been watching Man with a plan for a good while now, it is extremely funny, it's on E4, it has Matt LeBlanc in it, he's very good in it as is his wife and kids.

https://www.imdb.com/video/vi1790885145?playlistId=tt5536400&ref_=vp_rv_ap_0


----------



## JanHank

I am watching for the second time what I can honestly say is my favourite series.
"Downton Abbey". I wanted to watch something to make me sit down and this certainly has done the trick.
It was the first thing I watched on Netflix when I was with Heike 2 years ago next month and there´s quite a lot of the series I had already forgotten.


----------



## raynipper

Netfli has just put their price up from €7.99 to €8.99 a month. Just when I was considering joining again.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Doesn't sound much Ray but it's a whole 12.5%!!


----------



## JanHank

I haven´t heard anything, it was still 7.99 in August.


----------



## raynipper

Ramon, come back for just EUR8.99 
Sun, 5 Sep 2021 7:02
Netflix [email protected]e
To	[email protected]

Hi Ramon,
When you watch Netflix, your viewing preferences are saved so we can recommend more of the TV shows and movies you know and love.

Come back today to:

•	Pick up where you left off with your favorite shows and movies.
•	Watch brand-new titles every week.
•	Fall in love with hidden gems using our tailored recommendations.
Ready to come back?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sam pays £9.99 for the account we piggyback, same as Amazon I think, but don't use that much.

Which reminds me I have to download some stuff to watch while we're away.


I started reading the autobiography of Jame T Kirk yesterday, what a fascinating chap he was, course he died in 2371 so no one remembers him, great read, I think it's a good follow up to Roger Daltrys book which was really good, I also started the Hobbit too, hard work that one.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Netfli has just put their price up from €7.99 to €8.99 a month. Just when I was considering joining again.
> 
> Ray.


Thought I would let you know Raymond, I have just had my PayPal email to say they have paid Netflix 7.99€ for the month, so no change in price for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd be lost without Netflix. Dirt cheap £9.99 here.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> Thought I would let you know Raymond, I have just had my PayPal email to say they have paid Netflix 7.99€ for the month, so no change in price for me.


You must be very special Jan. Me they want to squeeze.
I guess you get your moneys worth Kev. We don't really need it between March and November.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We mostly watch recorded stuff from Virgin TV, very occasionally we'll watch Prime but we don't care for how that works, too disjointed, Netflix is my go to on the tablet.

We watched the last of the Paul Murton, Suki Webster Moho thing last night, apart from the stupid 'wild camping' thing it was entertaining, she was quite funny, but seemed nice Murton was Murton a bit odd but pleasant enough.


----------



## raynipper

We thought it very tame Kev. Merton has gone down imho. His wife at least did try.

How many TV viewing platforms do you subscribe to Kev. It must cost the pension.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

she was quite easy on the eye too I felt.

We just pay for Virgin Ray with broadband and phone, we piggyback on Lizs sons account for the others.


----------



## barryd

I thought it was totally naff. Just sayin


----------



## raynipper

Last nights "Million Pound Motorhomes" was better but rather ott. And of course they always find the nutter who thinks she is a star.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not watched it yet.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Last nights "Million Pound Motorhomes" was better but rather ott. And of course they always find the nutter who thinks she is a star.
> 
> Ray.


Did you see the one where they had a large RV That they paid £50k for and spend £20k fixing it up? WTF! It looked a right old knacker to me. Like out of Breaking bad. I thought older RVs were quite cheap Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Yes I think Delores was in charge and had no idea.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just don't see the attraction of RVs, they look great until you step inside and then anything of taste is missing.


----------



## barryd

I guess it depends where when and why. Ive lived in this van for six months and spent up to six weeks in it in the depths of winter and its been absolutely fine. If I was touring the states going from one park to another on endless straight highways then maybe a bigger van might be useful or if you were going to be in one place for months on end but if you are tearing around the Alps or back roads of Provence anything over 7m is going to be a bit more tricky I think but even more tricky when you get on some Aires or CL sites here.


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just don't see the attraction of RVs, they look great until you step inside and then anything of taste is missing.


They are not all gaudy glitzy laree tasteless crap Kev. Ours was absolutely beautiful. You gotta kiss a lotta frogs.

Ra.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watch a lot of yankee stuff, and see the inside of a lot of RVs, not all obviously but all naff so far., name one which isn't and I'll take a look.


----------



## raynipper

See that one on my sig Kev. 2001 American Eagle cream and gold. There were some just as good later but we bailed in 2004.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have to say I've not seen this model and it does appeal no good for us wildcamping.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Kev an absolute gift at $60k. Not as tasteful layout as ours but similar. We had more heated marble floors and auto generator with the 400hp engine.
We paid $212,000 in 2002. We did manage to wild camp at times but with our Coast to Coast membership giving $6 full hook up stays, why?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Phew deep pockets Ray, the MPG must have been interesting too.

I watch this cheap now and then, it can be quite interesting seeing the old stuff being worked on.

he now has a weird outro which is bit tacky


----------



## raynipper

Many of those greyhound busses end up over a million miles. Most of the mid range RVs like ours were built on the Spartan chassis originally designed for fire engines.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He does get in some very nice outfits though to work on, which have been to so-called professional garages and come out worse than they went in, so no change there then.


----------



## raynipper

MPG Kev is generally about 10 mpg. Depending on right foot and Imperial or American gallons. 
Odd but the small 30 to 36ft. van chassis with petrol 7.4L V8 s get about 10 to 12. Some like to think they can get 18 but I always thought it was wishful thinking.
Then the 14 ton Cummins 9L inline six 400hp could also get about 10 mpg or 8 to 9 mpg American gallons.

As I was an owner driver on the films I would generally get 10 mpg but employees driving the same size and type RV would only get 5 mpg. But it was all on expenses.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Anyone watching this?

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4322956/54541768/manhunt


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This also might be worth a watch, she's a decent actress.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/3285017/54536019/departure


----------



## barryd

Season 3 of Sex Education is out. Managed to download it the other day. Brilliant. Love that show.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just feel sorry for Michelle, what that poor lass has to endure.


----------



## barryd

Nope. She loves it. Its a brilliant series. Some excellent young actors and very very funny. Bit raunchy at times also.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I assume they used the best bit for the trailer but if this is supposed to attract viewers then I give up as I thought it was pure shoite.


----------



## barryd

Well we like it. Dont think the trailer does it justice but it wont be to everyones taste.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It looked to be aimed at a much younger audience than either of us, there is better stuff on YT.


----------



## barryd

Yes and no. The story lines are not just centred around the kids. Anyway I love young people so I like stuff like this. Reminds me of my youth.


----------



## Gretchibald




----------



## barryd

Could be. I'm defo in Love with Amy the thick goofy one. I tell Mrs D every episode.


----------



## JanHank

We are enjoying ’ the cook from castamar ’ that I downloaded at Heikes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched Skyline last night, quite good.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1564585/


----------



## GMJ

I haven't updated on here for a while...

We are still enjoying (well me more than Mrs GMJ I expect) *Fresh Meat*. We are on the last series now.

We are also watching the *This is England* group of mini series on Channel 4 catch up. We watched the TiE 86 and are now on TiE 88. I ordered the DVD of the original film too as I can't remember it and Mrs GMJ has never seen it.

We are also watching *The Fall* on Netflix too.


----------



## JanHank

As soon as I was home I took up “ Downton Abbey” again where I left off, I had forgotten how many series there are. I’m on series 6 episode 8 so not many more to go. I just love this program.

It’s getting close to winter so I hope some of the series you’ve had and I haven’t will be on my Netflix soon.


----------



## barryd

Started watching Brassic in the van the other day. Three seasons so far. Dead funny. A bit like Shameless but funnier. Very sweary


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Started watching Brassic in the van the other day. Three seasons so far. Dead funny. A bit like Shameless but funnier. Very sweary


 Does it have to be sweary for you to like it ? :frown2: 
Since I´ve stopped watching sweary things I don´t swear _as much_ as I had grown accustomed to.
My Mum used to say swearing shown lack of vocabulary


----------



## JanHank

`Bassics´ I don´t have, `Shameless´ is in Polish with English subtitles. 

There are a lot of new things. `The forgotten Battle´ just popped up, I think it´s a film, I´ll have a look at that after D.A.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Does it have to be sweary for you to like it ? :frown2:
> Since I´ve stopped watching sweary things I don´t swear _as much_ as I had grown accustomed to.
> My Mum used to say swearing shown lack of vocabulary


No not really. I loved Anne with an E remember and I Was always a big "Waltons" fan 

However. Equally I like either gritty or outrageous dramas and comedy and you cant have them without realistic swearing, violence and sex IMO otherwise they are lame and unrealistic.

Its Brassic by the way https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brassic_(TV_series). Joe Gilgan writes and produces it and is the star of the show. Very funny but bonkers man. Its based loosely on his past. If you do find Shameless, watch the UK version not the American one. Based in Manchester.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brassic_(TV_series)

I disagree with what your mum said. Nothing wrong with swearing, depends how and in what context I think. I used to work with a lot of well educated toffs and where we live there are lots of Aristos and they swear like troopers. I think it adds colour and can be funny.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I disagree with what your mum said. Nothing wrong with swearing, depends how and in what context I think. I used to work with a lot of well educated toffs and where we live there are lots of Aristos and they swear like troopers. I think it adds colour and can be funny.


My Mum used to say that 60 years ago don´t forget, before you were born, swearing was a definite no no in those days, especially in front of children, change concerning lots of things has happened since then.
Too much swearing is not natural though, at least in the circles I have lived in, don´t know about you rufty tufty lot. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I found the UK shameless to be a bit boring, the US one seems less grubby somehow too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Might give this a look later.

https://www.netflix.com/gb/title/60022959?s=a&trkid=13747225&t=more&vlang=en&clip=


----------



## raynipper

Wasn't than on BBC a while ago?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dunno Ray, it might be crap, if so it'll get binned.


----------



## raynipper

Richard Geer is drawing his pension now and doing old peoples adds like Saga.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Watched The Forgotten Battle this afternoon, I’m glad I have no experience of war.


----------



## JanHank

Now watching Rebellion.
About the Easter uprising in Ireland in 1916 and now series 2 The rebellion in 1919, but series 2 starts in 1920.


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> Now watching Rebellion.
> About the Easter uprising in Ireland in 1916 and now series 2 The rebellion in 1919, but series 2 starts in 1920.


 Finished series 2 last night. 
I must now read some history because I discover I know nothing :frown2:


----------



## barryd

Managed to get the second season of Brassic and it'a really really funny.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't know if this is useful to anyone

https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/broadband-and-tv/netflix-hacks/


----------



## JanHank

Not to me Kev, I just sit down switch it on choose something to watch some recommended on here some I pick out for myself, but it might be useful for someone who like fiddling with techi stuff and wants to save a few pounds.


----------



## raynipper

I'm re-joining next month but at €8.99. As we need it while away in Portugal. Personally I wouldn't bother otherwise.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I'm re-joining next month but at €8.99. As we need it while away in Portugal. Personally I wouldn't bother otherwise.
> 
> Ray.


I wonder why its 8.99€ to you, mine as I told you before is still 7.99€ dated 13th October 2021.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan mine was €7.99 last spring until I cancelled. So I can see they have upped it slightly as a returning customer. But it only makes me more determined to shelve it as and when it's not used extensively.

Best value is the €1.49 a month for all Freeview channels anywhere you can access the net.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Just watched 2 more episodes of sex education and still think it’s a load of rubbish, so I give up, must find something interesting tomorrow.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Just watched 2 more episodes of sex education and still think it's a load of rubbish, so I give up, must find something interesting tomorrow.


Awww! I love that series. Reminds me of my youth.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Awww! I love that series. Reminds me of my youth.


Just shows ta go ya what a difference 20+ years make. 
Swearing was a no no in my young days, one of the boys in our gang wasn´t liked because he kept swearing.
Girls, well if they had gone all the way with a boy would never have told anyone and would have denied it if the boy had `split´ on her.
My best friend was afraid to tell her Mum when her periods started at 11 years old, my Mum had to tell her Mum.

By no means do I think we should go back to those days, but a little restraint on certain matters would not be a bad thing in my opinion .


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Just shows ta go ya what a difference 20+ years make.
> Swearing was a no no in my young days, one of the boys in our gang wasn´t liked because he kept swearing.
> Girls, well if they had gone all the way with a boy would never have told anyone and would have denied it if the boy had `split´ on her.
> My best friend was afraid to tell her Mum when her periods started at 11 years old, my Mum had to tell her Mum.
> 
> By no means do I think we should go back to those days, but a little restraint on certain matters would not be a bad thing in my opinion .


Restraint I dont think is in my vocabulary. 

My father was a headmaster and my mother a specialist teacher so you would think I would have had a strict upbringing but they were pretty liberal parents as were a fair few of my friends I guess but not all. This was the late 70s and 80s though so maybe its when the rot set in and we all became sweary serial shaggers I dunno. :lol:


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Restraint I dont think is in my vocabulary.
> 
> My father was a headmaster and my mother a specialist teacher so you would think I would have had a strict upbringing but they were pretty liberal parents as were a fair few of my friends I guess but not all. This was the late 70s and 80s though so maybe its when the rot set in and we all became sweary serial shaggers I dunno. :lol:


Or maybe it was right, that lot in the north were all rufty tufty blokes not to be associated with :grin2: (only JOKING)
A lot of change has happened in my lifetime and no doubt in yours. When I was a little girl for instance, holidays abroad were not common, I was a lucky girl because when I was 14 my brother paid for me to go to Austria with 23 others, arranged by our Methodist church minister. I think I´d better shut up as I´m starting to reminisce 0 > I was sometimes and angel and sometimes a little devil :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

Yes our school arranged foreign trips about then. 1955 and 56 a group of us were 'escorted' to Belgium and then Germany. I loved them but it must have cost my widowed mother dear.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Loved school trips. They were the best. We had them most years. Usually a skiing trip or somewhere historical like Venice. The best one was a long weekend to London organised by our Art Teacher (dont go there) to The Great Japan Exhibition. Three fifth year chaps including me and about 40 forth year girls in a hotel in Soho. What could possibly go wrong? :lol: I dont remember even going to the exhibition.


----------



## raynipper

Yeah, there was always more girls than boys on our trips. Maybe the parents just wanted to get rid of em.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Parents didn't believe in me going on schools trips (bastards both), but I did go to see a tale of two cities once and also a trip to York, whoopee.


----------



## JanHank

My parents definitely couldn't have afforded to let me go on school trips abroad had there been any. 
I did go on a school bus trip to the London museums and my best friend at the time was as sick as a dog on the bus, that was when she discovered she suffered from travel sickness.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> My parents definitely couldn't have afforded to let me go on school trips abroad had there been any.


Me neither Jan. I think it was 4th n 5th years our crowd went on a cruise n I was the only one not there.


----------



## dghr272

School trips were a no no for me….. not that I hadn’t a chance of a few, but my Aunt and Uncles farm was my preferred trip. None of that foreign stuff for me …. 
I should have been a Brexiter 😄 😄

Terry


----------



## erneboy

barryd said:


> ....... Three fifth year chaps including me and about 40 forth year girls in a hotel in Soho. ........


Me too, except that the Hotel was in Earls Court.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Me too, except that the Hotel was in Earls Court.


Now we know where you two´s best working parts are >:grin2:


----------



## erneboy

Harsh.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> Me too, except that the Hotel was in Earls Court.


I cant remember the hotel name. I think it was actually in or just off Leicester Square which is a short walk to Soho. It would be late 1981 I think when Soho was a really sleazy but to us exciting place. We were like kids in a sweety shop. I seem to remember nobody in the pubs, porn shops, clubs or anywhere gave a toss that we were all well under 18.


----------



## GMJ

We are curranty watching *The Fall* on Netflix. We are on series 3 and its gripping stuff: hard hitting but very gripping.

For some light relief we are watching series 2 of *All Creatures Great and Small* on Channel 5 catch up.

We finished watching the 3 series of *This is England* (entitled This is England 86; 88; and 90): again some tough issues covered in those series. I bought the DVD of the original film so we could watch that too, so as to get the full picture of the series.

*Fresh Meat* is also clinging on as well but we are near the end of the 4th series of that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I enjoyed the fall, hope they do more.


----------



## JanHank

I watched a real oldie last night, I hadn´t seen it before, but it´s a very famous film *"The Godfather"* I think it was quite a shocking film when it was made in 1972, very tame to todays standards.

I have just found an English series called *"Crashing"* I´ll try that tonight.

*Squid* I tried to watch, I stuck it for maybe half an hour and just couldn´t watch anymore, the acting was so amateur and the story line weird, aha so it might suit a certain someone we know.>

I watched "The Fall". when I first had the firestick, I´m not sure if I watched series 3.


----------



## GMJ

We got the box set DVDs of all the Godfather films a year or two ago. They are indeed cracking films.

That Squid thing is in subtitles isn't it? If so we'll not watch it...too much like hard work for us.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> We got the box set DVDs of all the Godfather films a year or two ago. They are indeed cracking films.
> 
> *That Squid thing is in subtitles isn't it?* If so we'll not watch it...too much like hard work for us.


No, _American_ English :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Jan









We'll add it to our list then


----------



## JanHank

Just finished watching ‘Crashing’ I think Barry will like it, I found it quite funny, in parts.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just watched the courier, quite good.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Just finished watching 'Crashing' I think Barry will like it, I found it quite funny, in parts.


Just watched one episode just now. Yes I like it, bonkers. I like the French girl.

Bit like "Fresh meat".

Oddly though wiki says its a mini series but reading a few reviews its all left up in the air. Wonder why it wasnt longer.


----------



## JanHank

A murder mystery *The Chestnut man* I thought it was OK


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched this yesterday, I thought it was very good, a little blood thirsty in one scene but mostly ok.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1458175/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The Ugly Truth, is also worth a watch, very funny.


----------



## JanHank

*A good one*

*Clickbait*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think I'll pass on that.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I think I'll pass on that.


Why?


----------



## raynipper

Cos you didn't tell us what it's all about Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Cos you didn't tell us what it's all about Jan.
> 
> Ray.


That's no excuse to give it a miss, if someone recommends something I have a butchers to see if I might like it, 
Your big boys now so you can do the same as the big girls :laugh:
Just in case your not clever enough here's a trailer :nerd:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched the trailer before posting, didn't care for it though.


----------



## JanHank

I enjoyed it, no sex only swearing at appropriate moment, very mysterious all the way through and the answer not unfolded until the very last. The acting was also good.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> I enjoyed it, no sex only swearing at appropriate moment, very mysterious all the way through and the answer not unfolded until the very last. The acting was also good.


How many episodes/series are there Jan?


----------



## JanHank

8 episodes


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloodshot is a good un too, a bit bloodthirsty but not a bad SciFi.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I enjoyed it, no sex only swearing at appropriate moment, very mysterious all the way through and the answer not unfolded until the very last. The acting was also good.


Whats wrong with sex? Have you gone off it or summat? :lol:

Sounds like it might be alright that Clickbait so will give it a go.

Started watching Stephen Merchants "The Outlaws" on Iplayer which is a good laugh but annoyingly its just out every week. Why cant they just publish them all? Started watching the mini series "The North Water" which seems ok. Too much to do now we are back to think about TV though.


----------



## erneboy

I tried it once and didn't like it.


----------



## raynipper

Yeah, The Outlaws looks interesting. Not my wife's scene so I will have to record and watch when I'm allowed the remote.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> I tried it once and didn't like it.


I tried it a few times and quite liked it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A gentleman doesn't tell.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I tried it a few times and quite liked it.


Exactly! So whats wrong with a bit of erotica etc on the TV? When i was about 15 we used to hire under the counter porn films from the garage down the road. I must have left one in the video one night as I Got home from school and my Mum and the women next door were watching it. My mum gave me a telling off and said they had just pressed play and found it but it was half way through and Im pretty sure I rewound it.  I always remember if there was girls present when such a film was having an airing they would protest and half cover their faces but they never buggered off. 

I am unsure why I am sharing this information.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Exactly! So whats wrong with a bit of erotica etc on the TV? When i was about 15 we used to hire under the counter porn films from the garage down the road. I must have left one in the video one night as I Got home from school and my Mum and the women next door were watching it. My mum gave me a telling off and said they had just pressed play and found it but it was half way through and Im pretty sure I rewound it.  I always remember if there was girls present when such a film was having an airing they would protest and half cover their faces but they never buggered off.
> 
> *I am unsure why I am sharing this information*.


Because you know it makes me laugh.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Because it makes us all laugh

Like jan I tried it many times and liked it 

Wish I could try it again 

Judging by several grandkids, they like it too

Now we were talking about Netflix weren’t we ???

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I think Alan was talking about "Outlaws" I´ve never watched it :wink2: Make of that what you will :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not my cuppa tea, but some may like it


----------



## JanHank

Where is* Falling for Figaro *, I can´t find it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Netflix


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure but I think you can use a VPN to access Netflix content in other countries, try Google Google that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Man of steel was pretty good too, but I've been a Superman fan since I was able to read.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not sure but I think you can use a VPN to access Netflix content in other countries, try Google Google that.


I don´t understand VPN´s I was told that before, but gave up trying Kev. Netflix and Prime are enough for me I´m sure. Thanks for the tip anyway, it will probably be on my Netflix at some time in the future.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I don´t understand VPN´s I was told that before, but gave up trying Kev. Netflix and Prime are enough for me I´m sure. Thanks for the tip anyway, it will probably be on my Netflix at some time in the future.


You can access Netflix from anywhere without a VPN as you do that already Jan as does Raynipper (sometimes)

Maybe Kev is thinking about iPlayer

Watched two episodes of Click Bait this afternoon. Not bad so far.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was actually meaning to get the different country content Barry


----------



## GMJ

We finished series 3 of *The Fall* last night. Cracking programmes dealing with some really hard hitting issues. Well worth a watch if you like suspense/crime type things.

So we need a replacement to run alongside All Creatures Grate and Small. I think we'll try *Clickbait* or the *Squid Game* and see how we get on.


----------



## JanHank

I have watched 3 episodes, the first series, of *Wallander*, violent & bloody, but no sex or swearing :grin2: 
There is a second series, but I´ve seen enough for now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

V for Vendetta






A speech worth noting

The "V Speech" from V for Vendetta
V: Voilà! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a by-gone vexation, stands vivified, and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin van-guarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition.
[carves V into wall]
V: The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta, held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous.
[giggles]
V: Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that it is my very good honor to meet you and you may call me V.
Evey Hammond: Are you like a crazy person?
V: I'm quite sure they will say so.


----------



## JanHank

*A film.*

*The Good Liar*
Helen Mirren, Ian McKellen, the Butler from Downton Abbey Jim Carter & Russell Tovey who I have never heard of before.

A good twist at the end.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't get that one.


----------



## JanHank

Strange as it’s an English film.

Had another go at ‘Sons of Anarchy’, but it’s pretty pointless to me so I will move on, probably to another film as there seems to be a few new ones.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Strange as it's an English film.
> 
> Had another go at 'Sons of Anarchy', but it's pretty pointless to me so I will move on, probably to another film as there seems to be a few new ones.


I dont think Sons of Anarchy will be for you. I enjoyed it but it took me a few goes to get into it. It really is bloodthirsty stuff and it just gets progressively more so.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm in the middle of watching Schumacher it's pretty dramatic in parts so you don't have to be a F1 nut to enjoy it.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I dont think Sons of Anarchy will be for you. I enjoyed it but it took me a few goes to get into it. It really is bloodthirsty stuff and it just gets progressively more so.


I was going to put at the end of my post "I bet I know someone who says he enjoyed it " :grin2:


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I was going to put at the end of my post "I bet I know someone who says he enjoyed it " :grin2:


I did but it was getting to be a bit of a hard watch towards the end. Disturbing, even for me!


----------



## GMJ

We watched the first part of *Squid Game* last night: the jury is out on this one for us tbh. We'll give it a second go though...


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> We watched the first part of *Squid Game* last night: the jury is out on this one for us tbh. We'll give it a second go though...


I think I got half way through the second episode and gave up G.

I'm now watching ' The people v O. T Simpson' John Travolta doesn't improve with age with looks or acting.


----------



## GMJ

I'm not sure Mrs GMj was too impressed either Jan.


----------



## aldra

We watched

Harriet 

A good film about slavery

Good but harrowing

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

After O T Simpson I’ve tried a few films and now I am watching ‘The Ranch’. and finding it funny when I can understand what they are saying, it’s an American Series,


----------



## GMJ

We watched episode 3 of *Squid Game* last night and are now both hooked and enjoying it. The suspense in some scenes if quite palpable knowing what is to follow if failure happens...

We finished *All Creatures Great and Smal* last night so will be on the look out for a replacement for that now too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Do you mean O *J* Simpson?

The good doctor is one we like, S 5 just started a week or so ago, A man with a plan is a laugh.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Do you mean *O J Simpson?
> *
> 
> The good doctor is one we like, S 5 just started a week or so ago, A man with a plan is a laugh.


Yes Kev, no idea why I put the the T both times :frown2:

I´ve watched a good few of the good doctor until I got fed up with it.

Graham, Heike told me it gets better as you watch and understand it so maybe I will go back to it sometime.

I just enjoyed a few episodes of `The Ranch´ last night, I find it funny and even laugh out loud.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh the ranch is brilliant, old wassaname is so dry, the yanks when they get it right are seriously good at comedy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The accountant, Ben affleck good film but violent.


----------



## raynipper

Just watched two Sicario films in sequence we recorded from live TV. But by the ending of the second one I would assume there might be a third.?
I see some have trailers on Youtube but guess I will have to start my Netflix subscription again to see any more.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I enjoyed an old film last night "Somethings gotta give" 2003 Jack Nicholson & Diane Keaton with Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just got an alert for this even though it appears to be a 2012 movie, not seen it though so worth giving it a coat of looking at tonight.

https://www.inverse.com/entertainment/sci-fi-movies-netflix-november-2021-total-recall-2012


----------



## GMJ

We are still watching *Squid Game* on Netflix. It really does get better and better. we are enjoying it. The deaths are a bit gruesome but the plot twists and turns are good.

Aside from that *Fresh Meat* is still rumbling on although we are close to the end of S4 now. We are also enjoying *The Syndicate* and *Outlaws* on iPlayer.


----------



## raynipper

Any more than six episodes of anything we avoid as they end up as 'soaps'.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Just found the dubbed version of Squid Game so will give it a go. I cant be doing with subtitles. 

Apart from that Im not watching much. Im the opposite of you Ray. I prefer to find something with lots of seasons and episodes and then spend a couple of weeks binge watching them but its so hard to find them now. Seen all the good stuff.


----------



## GMJ

Same here Barry - no subtitles for us. Its not great dubbing and it's American but it grows on you. Every episode gets better so far so stick with it (tbf it doesn't start badly either!).


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Just found the dubbed version of Squid Game so will give it a go. I cant be doing with subtitles.
> 
> Apart from that Im not watching much. Im the opposite of you Ray. I prefer to find something with lots of seasons and episodes and then spend a couple of weeks binge watching them but its so hard to find them now. Seen all the good stuff.


Narrrrr, I get my 'preferences' told to me. I am used to subtitles and read fast. So many over the shoulder comments I would miss without them.
Far too busy to binge, people and phone going all the time.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can't tell what they say half the time and the other half you can't see bugger all coz it's too dark or out of focus.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Father Christmas is back looks halfway funny from the trailer.


----------



## barryd

I managed eventually to get through an episode of Squid Game. I almost gave up. The dubbing actors are hammy and I didnt really take to the lead character. It all felt a bit like a bad kids film to me. However, it redeemed itself once the games began. Bonkers but I am now intrigued and looing forward to watching another one later.


----------



## GMJ

That's the way Barry.

They get better and better with interesting plot twists.


----------



## JanHank

I suppose I´ll have to try it again later. Heike and Jürgen recommended it some weeks back, I only watched the first episode I think and gave up because it looked like rubbish to me.

Not watching anything at the moment, too busy each night playing *Skyjo* :grin2:
My automatic card shuffler arrived this afternoon.:color:


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I suppose I´ll have to try it again later. Heike and Jürgen recommended it some weeks back, I only watched the first episode I think and gave up because it looked like rubbish to me.
> 
> Not watching anything at the moment, too busy each night playing *Skyjo* :grin2:
> My automatic card shuffler arrived this afternoon.:color:


Dont think Squid games will be your thing Jan. Ill watch another couple tonight and see what I think.


----------



## GMJ

We watched episode 7 last night. Very tense stuff.


----------



## barryd

Watched three now. Still bonkers but still intriguing.


----------



## barryd

Finished Squid Games. Utter garbage! 

Although it must have had something as I watched all of it. Not sure ill be back for season 2. Wont say much as others might still be watching it.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Finished Squid Games. Utter garbage!
> 
> Although it must have had something as I watched all of it. Not sure ill be back for season 2. Wont say much as others might still be watching it.


I don't remember if I watched 1 or 2 episodes, but as I said to star with, rubbish as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I don't remember if I watched 1 or 2 episodes, but as I said to star with, rubbish as far as I'm concerned.


Really struggling now. Im all out of stuff. Might have to start reading the thread again from page 1.

Everything is dull to mediocre. Michelle is quite into the Monica Lewinski / impeachment drama (American Crime Drama) but its dragged out and the characters are really annoying. Outlaws was ok but the last two episodes were disappointing. Showtrial was ok(ish). Close to me (Christopher Eccleston) yawn and I Dont really like him. There must be dozens of others Ive given up on.

Where are the Californications, Game of Thrones, True Blood? Breaking Bad? Seen em all!


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha ha ha, thats what 'binge' watching does. You need a garden.! Mind you I keep getting reminders from Netflix to rejoin so I can watch all the same stuff again?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Finished Squid Games. Utter garbage!
> 
> Although it must have had something as I watched all of it. Not sure ill be back for season 2. Wont say much as others might still be watching it.


We watched ep 8 last night which, randomly, was only 30 mins long rather than the standard hour.

How many episodes are there Barry?

As we had a half hour to spare before bedtime we watched a Fresh Meat...which is nearing the end now too.


----------



## barryd

There are 9 episodes. The 8th one was a bit shorter but mine was longer than 30min I think.


----------



## erneboy

Seen The Wire Baz?


----------



## raynipper

I see the star recently died Alan.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> Seen The Wire Baz?


I got through three or four episodes and gave up on it Alan. I know you recommended it before but I couldnt get into it.


----------



## GMJ

We finished Squid Game last night. We really enjoyed it so would recommend. Bear with it though as we have said, it grows on you.


----------



## rayc

We watched a Danish / German film last night called ' Land of Mine'.

A bit of WW2 history I knew nothing about concerning the forced use of German POW's to clear the million plus mines the Germans had laid on the Danish west coast. Apparently the area was not declared as fully free of landmines until 2012.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_of_Mine


----------



## GMJ

We started watching *Ozark* on Netflix last night. Looks promising if the first episode is anything to go by.


----------



## barryd

Ozark is pretty good. If you like that try Banshee. Bonkers but great stuff.


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> We started watching *Ozark* on Netflix last night. Looks promising if the first episode is anything to go by.


Yes plenty of intrigue and action but wore a bit thin after 20 or 30 episodes. They are designed to keep you hooked and watching.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watch Star Trek every now and then, boring if you binge it, make it so No 1


----------



## barryd

Currently watching the mini series "Generation Kill" which I somehow missed first time round in 2008 when it was made. About the early stages of the Iraq war. American but a bit like Band of Brothers.


----------



## JanHank

Tonight I watched ‘a fire burning’ it was absolutely wonderful with some nice country music, glass of Glühwein some crisps peanuts and chocolates to go with. It was a one off as I don’t watch ‘a fire burning’ on my own. :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched "The blind side" last night quite good.


----------



## barryd

Currently watching the mini series of Stephen Kings "The Stand". It didn't get great reviews and it's about a pandemic that kills everyone. 

I'm quite enjoying it though.


----------



## raynipper

:crying::surprise::frown2:

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watched Red Notice last night, not a bad film.


----------



## JanHank

I’m on episode 3 of series 1 of S.W.A.T. I don’t expect I’ll go the full time, but so far so good.


----------



## barryd

Cant remember if I tried that and thought it was mainstream American claptrap or not. Let us know if it improves.

Currently watching season 3 of Succession and loving it. Brian Cox is so good. A Full set of characters you will love to hate.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Cant remember if I tried that and thought it was mainstream American claptrap or not. Let us know if it improves.
> 
> Currently watching season 3 of Succession and loving it. Brian Cox is so good. A Full set of characters you will love to hate.


It certainly is unbelievable rubbish, but at the moment it´s entertaining me.

Succession is not on my Netflix, but Prime and a pay for thing so I won´t be seeing that.


----------



## GMJ

We are enjoying *Ozqrk* still and have started watching *Industry* on BBC iPlayer too.

*Fresh Meat* is still rumbling on as well for when we have less than an hour to fill


----------



## raynipper

Ozark was good but just went on and on too long and became even more unbelievable. imho.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks for that. I take your point. We are only 4 episodes or so into the first series and I am struggling to see how they can sustain it tbh.


----------



## JanHank

I looked for fresh and I found Jack Whitehall Travels with his Father …….. I’m on episode 3 and it’s funny.

Fresh Meat is on Amazon Prime, I’ll have a look at that later and compare.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Fresh Meat is on Amazon Prime, I'll have a look at that later and compare.


Its very rude and childish Jan...but certainly some parts reminded me of my Uni days :smile2:

Funny as it's on Netflix here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched 21 bridges last night on the tablet, a cop shootemup used up a bit of data I suppose, I did try to download it in Costa, but their WiFi is really slow.


----------



## erneboy

Narcos and Narcos Mexico, great shows. The Pablo Escobar stuff in Narcos is pretty accurate, and just staggering.


----------



## JanHank

I’m watching Bohemian Rhapsody on Prime, I had no idea Freddie Mercury was from Indian roots and was born there only going to London when he was 18.
That’s one thing I’ve learnt today.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> Narcos and Narcos Mexico, great shows. The Pablo Escobar stuff in Narcos is pretty accurate, and just staggering.


Yes. I enjoyed the first two series of that but gave up on the third.


----------



## GMJ

I thought Freddie Mercury was from Zanzibar?

Edited to add: Yep...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freddie_Mercury


----------



## JanHank

What a super film, I am now a Queen fan :grin2: 

How time flies, it’s 30 years since Freddie Mercury died. I remember quite a few of the songs because the teenage boys across the road from us were Queen fans so we had to listen to some of the music.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I keep meaning to watch that.


----------



## JanHank

Just watched The Bourne Identity, Good Film, I laughed a lot even though I don’t think I was supposed to, the car chase was a hoot :grin2: There are a few of them so next up isThe Bourne Supremacy I may be late going to bed.


----------



## GMJ

I'm in the process of reading the Bourne books. There are around 8 or so of them I think but only 4 films...one of which doesn't have Matt Damon in! Good films: we got them on DVD and watched them in the MH when we were away.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> I'm in the process of reading the Bourne books. There are around 8 or so of them I think but only 4 films...one of which doesn't have Matt Damon in! Good films: we got them on DVD and watched them in the MH when we were away.


That's interesting G. how do they describe the car chases because I've found the first 2 I've seen so far hilarious. I had to give in last night on the second film as watching the first one wore me out :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Nothing particularly stands out in my memory about the car chases tbh Jan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

‘Hold tight,’ Rebus said, baring his teeth. The horn was a banshee wail as they pushed past the waiting traffic and flew across the intersection, traffic from left and right braking hard. One car dented the back of another. A motorcycle slewed on the greasy road. But they were across. The BMW was still in sight, less than half a dozen cars ahead now, yet still apparently unaware of the pursuing demon.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> 'Hold tight,' Rebus said, baring his teeth. The horn was a banshee wail as they pushed past the waiting traffic and flew across the intersection, traffic from left and right braking hard. One car dented the back of another. A motorcycle slewed on the greasy road. But they were across. The BMW was still in sight, less than half a dozen cars ahead now, yet still apparently unaware of the pursuing demon.


Nope, nothing like watching it, cars flying everywhere, it was very funny & exciting :laugh:


----------



## JanHank

If you like fast, action, car chases and a good laugh these films are a must, I’m watching alone of course, but I wish I had someone here to laugh with, it would be twice as good. If only I knew about Bourne when Heike and Jürgen were here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Try 21 bridges.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Try 21 bridges.


I don't have that on my Netflix, *21* which is about winning at cards.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Do you have a van?


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Do you have a van?


Whats that got to do with Netflix Kevin?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, trypo, should have said VPN


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Hmm, trypo, should have said VPN


:grin2: No, everyone talks about it, but there´s enough on Netflix and Prime to amuse me I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lost in space S3 started to ight.


Danger Will Robinson.


----------



## bilbaoman

I use my VPN to watch Netflix from a different country as sometimes i want to watch a film thats not on the Spanish Netflix but is on a different countries Netflix


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> I use my VPN to watch Netflix from a different country as sometimes i want to watch a film thats not on the Spanish Netflix but is on a different countries Netflix


Quite a few I don't get here, I just find something else instead. Tonight's was rubbish, *How it ends* Don't bother with that one.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Narcos and Narcos Mexico, great shows. The Pablo Escobar stuff in Narcos is pretty accurate, and just staggering.


I'm finding Narcos hard going Alan because of all the reading of subtitles, they don't leave them on the screen long enough. Is Narcos Mexico the same story?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Use the pause button.


----------



## GMJ

We don't watch stuff that is all subtitled. we don't mind the odd bit as part of a programme but cant be doing with that level of concentration for the whole thing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We are both finding that the more we watch with younger people in it or lots of dramatic music the less we can hear of the dialogue so we do find them a great help, modern stuff leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## raynipper

Been my complaint for many years. Well one of em.!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Use the pause button.


I do use the pause button sometimes, but it's a pain because mostly the sentence has gone and I have to wind back, that isn't as easy as winding back a tape, There's too much of it in this program to do that and it messes up the flow of the program.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dunno how you get your Netflix, but our Smart TV has a dedicated button for it and then it's like watching a video FF RW or pause/play just the same, I also watch on this new laptop as it has a HD screen and just use the cursor keys and space bar.


----------



## JanHank

I have a firestick and obviously my fingers are not as nimble as yours, of course I use the rewind wind and pause buttons, but the old tapes wound back and forward smoothly, disks and recordings shoot back or forward too far if your not sharp on the stop.

The end


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

this is true, I find digital recording a real pain in the arse, to be honest, much worse than VHS although that too was digital I think, stuff made with real film was much smoother to watch as well, especially moving action, digital cannot cope with that very well.


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> I'm finding Narcos hard going Alan because of all the reading of subtitles, they don't leave them on the screen long enough. Is Narcos Mexico the same story?


No, each of the seasons tells a different story Jan, starting with Escobar in Colombia and moving to Mexico. Though it is the same in that it's always about Narcos. A bit violent and gory for you I'd have thought though.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> No, each of the seasons tells a different story Jan, starting with Escobar in Colombia and moving to Mexico. Though it is the same in that it's always about Narcos. A bit violent and gory for you I'd have thought though.


If the violence goes with a good story then I can put up with it Alan, I'm a tough old bird :grin2:
I am watching Narcos, episode 3 next, each one is quite long compared to other series I think.


----------



## erneboy

i found the story in the first series astounding. Even though I remembered a fair bit about it I had no proper appreciation of the fortune Escobar amassed.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> i found the story in the first series astounding. Even though I remembered a fair bit about it I had no proper appreciation of the fortune Escobar amassed.


I don´t remember anything about it Alan, but the whole story is unbelievable, so much corruption. One Episode a day is enough to take in at a time.


----------



## barryd

Im currently watching "Good Trouble" on iPlayer (probably on Netflix). I just found it while trying desperately to find something new. Its basically about two young girls who start their careers in LA as a trainee Lawyer and a Software engineer and they live in an barmy commune in an old Theatre in the city. They seem to spend all their time when not working shagging and getting pissed. I quite like it.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Im currently watching "Good Trouble" on iPlayer (probably on Netflix). I just found it while trying desperately to find something new. Its basically about two young girls who start their careers in LA as a trainee Lawyer and a Software engineer and they live in an barmy commune in an old Theatre in the city. They seem to spend all their time when not working shagging and getting pissed. I quite like it.


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2: well nearly Pi++ed myself laughing.

Why do you always have to watch a series, there are some good films as well you know.


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Im currently watching "Good Trouble" on iPlayer (probably on Netflix). I just found it while trying desperately to find something new. Its basically about two young girls who start their careers in LA as a trainee Lawyer and a Software engineer and they live in an barmy commune in an old Theatre in the city. They seem to spend all their time when not working shagging and getting pissed. I quite like it.


Sounds similar to *Industry* on iPlayer: it follows a group of interns in a commercial bank in London and the gratuitous use of alcohol, booze, power and sex.

You'd love it Barry :grin2:


----------



## barryd

GMJ said:


> Sounds similar to *Industry* on iPlayer: it follows a group of interns in a commercial bank in London and the gratuitous use of alcohol, booze, power and sex.
> 
> You'd love it Barry :grin2:


Cant remember if I tried that or not. will have another look.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2: well nearly Pi++ed myself laughing.
> 
> Why do you always have to watch a series, there are some good films as well you know.


90% of the time I am disappointed with films and they are over in 90 mins to 2hrs. I like to be in for the long haul! I generally wont watch a series if its less than three seasons either if it got cancelled for one reason or another unless its a mini series.


----------



## raynipper

My wife is the opposite Baz. Any more than 4 and she blanks it no matter how good.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> My wife is the opposite Baz. Any more than 4 and she blanks it no matter how good.
> 
> Ray.


I do go a bit further (art mistress crept in there >) but when a series goes on forever I tend to go elsewhere. I think Downton Abbey is the only one so far I didn't want to end, loved that, but it is a UK thing :smile2:. I also liked Breaking Bad :laugh: after a rocky start. There was another UK one that I can´t remember the name of about a boy who was killed by the husband of a policewoman , I think there was a second season, but I can´t find it without the name.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> There was another UK one that I can´t remember the name of about a boy who was killed by the husband of a policewoman , I think there was a second season, but I can´t find it without the name.


Was that Broadchurch Jan? Cracking series.


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Was that Broadchurch Jan? Cracking series.


Thanks Jean that's the one, I knew it began with a B and couldn´t get Bridgeton out of my head, I may watch it again, it´s 2 years since I watched it at Heikes when I learnt just how good it was to have Netflix and it didn´t cost a lot.


----------



## GMJ

We eventually finished *Fresh Meat* yesterday. Jolly good puerile fun.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watched Geostorm last night, quite good


----------



## JanHank

I am still on Narcos Mexico, not sure if I should have watched just Narcos first or not.

It is quite a tough one for me, not only because of the subtitles, but the whole story is complicated to my old brain and I get muddled with who are the good cops and who are the bad ones. :frown2:


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I am still on Narcos Mexico, not sure if I should have watched just Narcos first or not.
> 
> It is quite a tough one for me, not only because of the subtitles, but the whole story is complicated to my old brain and I get muddled with who are the good cops and who are the bad ones. :frown2:


I gave up on season 3. Also dont like subtitles. Seasons one and two I very much liked though.

I started watching Californication last night late on after too much booze.  Must be the forth time Ive watched the series. Love it. Whether ill watch them all again or not I dont know as there are seven seasons and 84 episodes but I suppose they are only half an hour long.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I might watch it again I thought the kids in it were great too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bummer


----------



## JanHank

Still the same for me, `taint there


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah but I'm only in a different county.


----------



## barryd

Its on Amazon but they want £20 a season by the looks of it!

Also on Showtime but no idea how much that costs. Says you can try for free though.

https://www.sho.com/californication

I have them all downloaded on an old hard drive.


----------



## JanHank

I´m not even going to try the free trial, had enough messing about to last me a lifetime with the blessed VPN because I don´t understand it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I get prime free but its a rubbish platform compared to Netflix.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just logged in £1.89 per episode


----------



## JanHank

I had a break from Narcos and watched *Colombiana* and enjoyed watching.


----------



## JanHank

*London has fallen* Another funny action film, well I think it´s funny 
Gerard Butler moves as fast as Amandla Stenberg did in Colombiana and the car v motorbike scenes were hilarious.


----------



## GMJ

I think he did another film (perhaps before the London one?) based in America in a similar vein Jan. Might be worth searching for...

Edited to add: i just checked and there are 2 more films: Olympus has fallen; and Angel has fallen


----------



## JanHank

Olympus has fallen, the tiny bit I have seen looks to be almost the same Film with a different name, same actors I think as well.
He has been in a lot of films.
I’ve had enough of action for now, I’ll go back to that another time.


----------



## GMJ

We just watched a film on Netflix - *Villain* - pretty hard hitting east end gangster type thing. Good viewing though.


----------



## JanHank

I have just searched for Villian and it brings up ——- The power of the dog…..Avengement….Kate and Shaandaar :frown2:

I’m going to watch Money Heist. Although it brought me in at episode 3, but Ive gone back to episode 1 and so far I don’t remember any of it.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> I have just searched for *Villian* and it brings up --- The power of the dog…..Avengement….Kate and Shaandaar :frown2:
> 
> I'm going to watch Money Heist. Although it brought me in at episode 3, but Ive gone back to episode 1 and so far I don't remember any of it.


Not being funny Jan but did you spell it correctly when you were searching? Its vill*ain*...


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Not being funny Jan but did you spell it correctly when you were searching? Its vill*ain*...


Who knows, but looked again, spelt it Villain and the same thing, not on my Netflix.


----------



## GMJ

Funny that: content being different across different countries. Maybe to do with different licencing rules or sommat.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Funny that: content being different across different countries. Maybe to do with different licencing rules or sommat.


You don´t have German stuff do you, I´m lucky that English is available on most of the stuff I want to watch, but sometimes it´s only in German.


----------



## barryd

Really into "Good Trouble" now. Finished season 1 last night. I thought it was going to be a bit of a young persons lame drama at first but it gets a bit darker as it goes on. Really enjoying it.


----------



## JanHank

Where have you found it? It´s not on my Netflix :frown2: 
I´m well into Money Heist, the first 2 episodes I nearly fell asleep, but it´s livened up, I had to force myself to switch it off to go to. bed last night.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Where have you found it? It´s not on my Netflix :frown2:
> I´m well into Money Heist, the first 2 episodes I nearly fell asleep, but it´s livened up, I had to force myself to switch it off to go to. bed last night.


Sorry Jan. Its on iPlayer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I recommended London has fallen a while ago, I decided to watch Jack Reaper last night on me tablet, not too bad.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I recommended London has fallen a while ago, I decided to watch Jack Reaper last night on me tablet, not too bad.


It may not have been here when you mentioned it Kev, they put new films on every month I think.
I´ve seen both Jack Reaper films.


----------



## GMJ

We watched the first 2 episodes of *Detectorists* on iPlayer last night. Nicely done and quite funny in parts.


----------



## GMJ

We just watched a cracking film on Netflix called *6 Days* about the 1980 Iranian Embassy hostage and the operation to sort it. Vey tense and dramatic.

Aside from that we started watching a series on Amazon Prime last night called *The Underground Railroad.* Its about slavery in the USA and set in Georgia. Very brutal and thought provoking.


----------



## JanHank

I was quite enjoying Money heist until Series2 Episode 5 then it gets really daft. It’s just getting dafter and dafter.


----------



## JanHank

Have we talked about The Spy series






Based on a true story, just finished it for the second time.


----------



## JanHank

A film, The Unforgivable Good film, I thought so anyway.


----------



## barryd

Just watched the latest Bond Movie "No time to die". I deliberately have not read up about it so it was all a bit of a surprise. Especially the ending which has caused some controversy. I like Daniel Craig as Bond but the only one of his films I actually really liked was Sky Fall. The rest did not fit the mould of "Bond" to me but this one is truly truly excellent yet different again. How they will follow on from this (without giving too much away) I have no idea but a cracking film.

Its not officially out yet on DVD but I got hold of a copy anyway.


----------



## JanHank

Sean Connery was the only true Bond for me, after him it all got a bit SILLY and more for the affects than the story.

I have started a series called ‘Fauda’. I’m not quite sure who is who, goodies or baddies yet.


----------



## barryd

I think they all brought something different to the roll. In terms of acting, I thought Daniel Craig really takes the Bond Oscar in this one. Bond has always played on the effects and humour though I think and they lost some of the humour in some of the Daniel Craig movies I think and the stories were weak which was a shame as he was an excellent Bond. Not sure who my favourite is. Maybe Brosnan. Dunno.


----------



## JanHank

2 more films tonight as I didn´t feel in the mood to watch Fauda.

The girl with the dragon tattoo with Daniel Craig.

The Saint and I spotted the original Simon Templer near the end, you´re not the handsome chappie you used to be anymore Mr Moore.

I enjoyed both films.


----------



## erneboy

I am sure his looks must have deteriorated considerably since he died Jan.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> I am sure his looks must have deteriorated considerably since he died Jan.


I realised that after I wrote it Alan, but couldn´t fiddle about on the iPad to change it. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

*A Time To Kill* I recommend it.


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Just watched the latest Bond Movie "No time to die". I deliberately have not read up about it so it was all a bit of a surprise. Especially the ending which has caused some controversy. I like Daniel Craig as Bond but the only one of his films I actually really liked was Sky Fall. The rest did not fit the mould of "Bond" to me but this one is truly truly excellent yet different again. How they will follow on from this (without giving too much away) I have no idea but a cracking film.
> 
> Its not officially out yet on DVD but I got hold of a copy anyway.


Officially out on 20th December but our copy arrived a couple of days ago. the supplier said they send them out in order to arrive by the 20th. We'll watch it Christmas Day afternoon. Our son (who has seen it) said it would be a good idea to re-watch Spectre as it leads on from that...so we have that for Xmas Eve too.


----------



## JanHank

Has anyone seen Startup Series with Martin Freeman is in it.?


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Has anyone seen Startup Series with Martin Freeman is in it.?


Pretty sure I watched it but cant remember much about it


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Pretty sure I watched it but cant remember much about it


Startup of a new bank with a new currency. Martin Freeman is a crooked FBI Man.


----------



## raynipper

Actually watched a film on Netflix last night. The Great Raid was definitely able to keep my wife glued throughout.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We just watched a really good film on Netflix - *Papillon*.

I read the book years ago and watched the original. This is well worthwhile watching


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just finished watching Survivor, a tense terrorist film.


----------



## dghr272

Worth a watch.

Shepherds and Butchers. 

Based on a true story as a lawyer (Steve Coogan) takes on a murder case of a prison guard in South Africa who has been traumatised by the executions that he has witnessed.
Not for the faint hearted.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

I watched that months ago Terry, but I can´t remember what happened so I´ll have to look at it again after I have finished *Start up* which is very good accept I can´t understand all of what they are saying, I have to guess as lot, I can´t find sub titles. Martin Freeman plays rather scary part.


----------



## raynipper

We started to watch "The Spy Who Dumped Me" on Film4 last night as it was funny but went to bed before it finished. So looked it up on Netflx and found the title but not the film.
So although it was listed we can't actually find it to play.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> We started to watch "The Spy Who Dumped Me" on Film4 last night as it was funny but went to bed before it finished. So looked it up on Netflx and found the title but not the film.
> So although it was listed we can't actually find it to play.
> 
> Ray.


I have a lot of those when I look up films or series, it shows a string of similar films it says or something like that.
S*tart up * is getting really interesting I am on episode 9 of season 1 10 episodes and then 2 more seasons, will I last it out I wonder.


----------



## mackre

I'm watching Dexter: New Blood. Waited for his return.


----------



## JanHank

mackre said:


> I'm watching Dexter: New Blood. Waited for his return.


It´s not on Netflix though :crying: yet.

This *Startup *is a very good twisty turney plot, it really is very good I´m on season 2 episode 9 one more episode after that and I´ll be on season 3, but that will be next week I doubt if I will be watching anymore this week.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched Premonition the other night, really getting into Sandra Bullocks films lately.

Got 28 days lined up for tonight.


----------



## raynipper

Watched "Man on Fire" last night with Denzil. Lotsa killing.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Come on folks!! Never mind Films, they are all crap! Lets have some new series!

Finished "Good Trouble" season 3 last night and its left of course up in the air for season 4 which might be some time next year! 

Good though, I enjoyed it. mainly because I want to go and live in an old theatre in LA with lots of young people and have lots of sex and booze all the time.

Will probably go back to Succession and Wheel of Time now but still looking for something new with lots of seasons thats preferably finished.


----------



## raynipper

My wife loves all the repeats at Christmas she has seen dozens of times before. Personally I can't think of anything worse but just have to endure while we only have one TV here now.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

We're just finishing watching MASH. All 11 seasons. Short episodes but great stories and still funny.

I don't know what's next. Maybe the latest Succession. It's great to see McLevy in a leading role in a TV show. Very underrated in my opinion.


----------



## barryd

Ive enjoyed this latest version of Succession. Without giving too much away there is an episode where these super powerful media moguls pretty much pick the next President. It did make me wonder just how true that might be and not just in the US.


----------



## raynipper

Now you have ruined it for us Baz.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I don’t have to watch Netflix for another 2 days and didn’t watch it today. It’s been a super day, latebreakfast, coffee and cake in the afternoon, goulash tonight, everything cleared away and then Skyjo, my very favourite game that th3 others didn’t know, within half an hour they were also hooked and we played until midnight, more Skyjo tomorrow.


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Ive enjoyed this latest version of Succession. Without giving too much away there is an episode where these super powerful media moguls pretty much pick the next President. It did make me wonder just how true that might be and not just in the US.


Ray is right, ruined, you bastard...

How could you do such a thing...and at Christmas as well.

:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We watched Dontlook up last night, brilliant film, gets better as you go through it.


----------



## raynipper

We decided it was rubbish after 20 mins Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As I said it gets better.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Silent hours, some nudity and swearing, psycho thriller.


----------



## JanHank

Started on Series 3 of startup last night and I had to turn it off. After having company to talk and play cards with it was a big let down to sit and watch anything so I went to bed early and checked up on all my forums.
I have this film `Don´t look up´ on my Netflix so I´ll have a shifty at that later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It starts off a bit odd, then improves.


----------



## JanHank

Oh dear, what a load of, I held out for 40 mins and can’t bare to watch any more.

Avery English or British scandal Is on Prime but payable so I’ll skip that as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As I said it gets better, they are pushing the boundaries to create a new type of film.


The trouble with us is we're used to having all the good stuff in the first half hour then waiting for more .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just watching 6 days, about the Iranian embassy siege.


----------



## GMJ

Good film that Kev. We watched it the other week.


----------



## JanHank

*The life of David Gale*. Kevin Spacey from *House of Cards* is David Gale Kate Winslet a reporter. Very good even the second time around after some years.


----------



## raynipper

Struggled through a child abduction with Morgan Freeman last night. Something like Child has gone or gone baby but real hard work.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Gone baby gone, and I thought my memory was bad.


----------



## barryd

Just finished watching "True Story" mini series.

It really is "mini" as it totals about four hours worth but it was ok. Worth a watch.

https://www.whats-on-netflix.com/ne...Story is an upcoming,Cage and Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## JanHank

Has anyone seen *Crouching Tiger hidden Dragon* ? or as it´s also called on my Netflix *Sword of Destiny*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Love happens.


----------



## JanHank

Did you House of cards Fans know Kevin Spacey was sacked more than 4 years ago? He is a sick man it seems, as an actor I liked him, maybe the parts he played effected him in real life.
https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywoo...e-in-seclusion-insiders-doubt-hell-work-again

And Danny Masterson who played Rooster in The Ranch.

https://tvline.com/2018/06/15/danny...nch-rooster-bennett-leaving-explained-part-5/

And here is another from Transparent, I have never heard of that one though.

https://tvline.com/tag/jeffrey-tambor/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

More found guilty without a trial by the media, we will never know the truth, mud sticks.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> More found guilty without a trial by the media, we will never know the truth, mud sticks.


Not Kevin Spacey though Kev, he had to have treatment it says.

I've just read more of his story being interested in him as an actor, who knows what the truth is. Sounds as if it was not reported until 17 years after the offence had supposedly taken place.


----------



## erneboy

There's little doubt that Spacey assaulted young people. The witness statements were numerous and credible.

An interesting watch from last night here. Denial. It's about the case involving David Erving the Holocaust denier. I had forgotten, or perhaps not realised, how important it was.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think anyone would need treatment, as for credible that too has to be debatable after so much time has passed.

Not saying he's innocent, but we had false accusations in the UK too.


Anyhoo this is about films, not actors per se.


----------



## raynipper

Why does Netflix keep sending me e-mails reminding me of what we have watched and suggesting we watch them AGAIN??

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Maybe they know about you Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Why does Netflix keep sending me e-mails reminding me of what we have watched and suggesting we watch them AGAIN??
> 
> Ray.


The same procedure as every time someone joins Raymond, it stops after a while remember.
We all get them when we first join and as you stopped and started again (for more €´s) you are obviously treated as a starter.


----------



## GMJ

We lust watched *Don't Look Up* a film on Netflix. Very funny dark humour and with a complete p1ss take of Trump and his supporters etc, thrown in I reckon. Really shows the USA at its best. Not!!!

Id recommend it but just a tip, don't switch off until the credits have run for a bit as there is more!


----------



## barryd

Will give that a go.

Started watching two new series today. Bonding and The Bold Type. Bonding only ran for two seasons and the episodes are really short but the trailer got me interested. Seems pretty bizarre but might be funny. The Bold Type might be a bit lame, dunno yet, hope not as it ran for five seasons. Just watched one of each so far.


----------



## GMJ

With your sense of humour Barry I think you'd like it.


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> We lust watched *Don't Look Up* a film on Netflix. Very funny dark humour and with a complete p1ss take of Trump and his supporters etc, thrown in I reckon. Really shows the USA at its best. Not!!!
> 
> Id recommend it but just a tip, don't switch off until the credits have run for a bit as there is more!


Found it but wife can't hack it. So no go. Boo Hoo.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Found it but wife can't hack it. So no go. Boo Hoo.
> 
> Ray.


I tried 40 mins under duress a few nights ago :frown2: not trying again no matter what is said.


----------



## barryd

GMJ said:


> With your sense of humour Barry I think you'd like it.


Watched about 15 min so far. I like the way it's going so far. Will watch the rest later on.


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> GMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> With your sense of humour Barry I think you'd like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Watched about 15 min so far. I like the way it's going so far. Will watch the rest later on.
Click to expand...

Gotta say I'm enjoying your 'Good Troubles' recommendation on iplayer Barry, halfway into season 2. Anyone not liking gay, trans and BLM give it a swerve.

Could see you fitting in well in the IT company. :- )

Terry


----------



## JanHank

I am watching, but not for much longer, The Rolling Stones in Havana 2016, the first 45 mins were good, playing proper toons they were, now it´s absolute rubbish and if they are not on drugs I´m 25 years old. There are thousands of crazy fans there. Must turn it off now, absolute madness.


----------



## barryd

dghr272 said:


> Gotta say I'm enjoying your 'Good Troubles' recommendation on iplayer Barry, halfway into season 2. Anyone not liking gay, trans and BLM give it a swerve.
> 
> Could see you fitting in well in the IT company. :- )
> 
> Terry


LOL! Yeah I definitely could fit in to the two lead characters!


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> dghr272 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say I'm enjoying your 'Good Troubles' recommendation on iplayer Barry, halfway into season 2. Anyone not liking gay, trans and BLM give it a swerve.
> 
> Could see you fitting in well in the IT company. :- )
> 
> Terry
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Yeah I definitely could fit in to the two lead characters!
Click to expand...

Not the Captain Kirk and Spock wannabe characters then ;- ) 🙂

Terry


----------



## barryd

Just finished watching "Dont look up". I dont normally like films that much but this was brilliant and funny but at the same time sickening because it pretty much sums up what kind of world we have become. You really do need to watch to the end though and not just the first lot of credits.


----------



## GMJ

I thought you'd like it Barry


----------



## JanHank

Ooh ah, *Silent hours*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched hunger games last night on the tablet, not my sort of thing but I enjoyed it. Also watched a couple of episodes of afterlife.


----------



## GMJ

We have those films on DVD in the MH Kev, ready to watch on a future trip.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It must be 10 years since we've watched a DVD, might have a few and a player in the garage, its just easier, more convenient and cheaper to download nowadays.


----------



## nickkdx

Not on Netflix but Amazon prime ( free months trial) 
The Good Liar with Helen Mirren, Ian McKellen, good little film with a twist.
and
We still kill the old way.


----------



## erneboy

Roadkill?


----------



## JanHank

nickkdx said:


> Not on Netflix but Amazon prime ( free months trial)
> *The Good Liar* with Helen Mirren, Ian McKellen, good little film with a twist.
> and
> We still kill the old way.


Yes I watched that a couple of months ago, 2 very good actors and I enjoyed it.


----------



## JanHank

I am seeing a lot of new posters for films on Netflix, but Roadkill is not amongst them,
Just one page


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It must be 10 years since we've watched a DVD, might have a few and a player in the garage, its just easier, more convenient and cheaper to download nowadays.


Up until 2021 that's all we used in the MH but since I got our Now TV stick and the 4G wifi router that we take from home, we can watch Netflix and catch up TV when in the MH.

the DVD's will be reserved for use where the wifi is patchy or abroad, if I can't get a suitable enough deal on wifi from my provider when on the Continent.

I buy them cheap from Ebay/charity shops; then watch them and re-list them on Ebay. Any that don't sell go back to the charity shops.


----------



## barryd

Best thing Ive found is to download shed loads of stuff before you go away. I just watch them straight off the laptop, no TV, wifi or data connection required. The other thing I have established also is amazingly the laptop if fully charged and plugged into a 12v supply uses hardly any power. About ten to twelve watts (less than 1 amp).


----------



## GMJ

I cant see us both huddled around a laptop watching a film/programme tbh.


----------



## jiwawa

I don't know how you guys find time to watch TV when you're away! By the time I've caught up with updating family n friends about my day (and in particular, where I am, just in case they get radio silence!) and have a bit of a read of book or forum, and have a wee think about where I might like to go or what I might like to do the next day.... I'm ready for bed!


----------



## erneboy

Roadkill was a tv series starring Hugh Laurie Jan.

I guess I put it on the wrong thread.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Roadkill was a tv series starring Hugh Laurie Jan.
> 
> I guess I put it on the wrong thread.


Doesn´t matter Alan, I dare say it will be on Netflix one day.

*Graham*
Heike and I watched a series I downloaded onto the iPad and enjoyed watching it when we were away :smile2: last year meaning 2021, seems funny saying that, last year I mean.


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> I don't know how you guys find time to watch TV when you're away! By the time I've caught up with updating family n friends about my day (and in particular, where I am, just in case they get radio silence!) and have a bit of a read of book or forum, and have a wee think about where I might like to go or what I might like to do the next day.... I'm ready for bed!


We tend to spend more time inside than most Jean due to Mrs GMJ being knackered most of the time hence watching some DVDs etc. I don't go on these forums whilst away and keep a manual written diary each day when we are away which we put with our photos at the end of each year. Someday our grand kids may want to read them. Aside from that we read a lot.


----------



## jiwawa

Of course Graham.

I'm hardly in the van during the day unless driving. My only decision is what to wear - t-shirt n shorts, wet-weather gear....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As mentioned on another thread a little while ago, we used to use a hdmi cable to watch Netflix on TV via a cable, plenty on EBAY but not all phones are compatible and why I kept the Samsung S5, but that's on Ebay now as we no longer have a TV in the van liz has 2 iPads with stuff on and I have stuff on phone and Tab A tablet we use earphones so we watch what 3ach of us likes, perfik as watches some really boring stuff usually 😴


----------



## GMJ

No HDMI outlet on our Avtex telly in the MH. I have the 3 plugs (red, white and yellow) adaptor for use with the Now TV stick so could probably get a 3 plug/HDMI adaptor for the laptop I guess...


----------



## raynipper

Looked up and found "The Tourist" on Netflix but then it shows me a dozen other titles and no The Tourist. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I’m watching Sergio for the second time.


----------



## barryd

GMJ said:


> I cant see us both huddled around a laptop watching a film/programme tbh.


How big is your telly? The TV we have is 16" and just sits at eye level in the rear lounge and the laptop is 15.6" so pretty much the same size. Your only about four to six feet away from it so it works fine for us. Bigger the screen the more power it will use. I tried a 19" TV in the back and it was too big really.


----------



## raynipper

Bahhhhhhhh 50" or nothing. ....................... in fact 70" is better.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Bahhhhhhhh 50" or nothing. ....................... in fact 70" is better.
> 
> Ray.


I´ve got a Plasma it measure 41" must be 13 or 14 years old, no blue tooth I have this little thing to plug in the back that Hans used for his blue tooth headphones, I sit 4-1/2 meters away from it, perfect picture, I have a firestick and I am contented, what can one see on a bigger TV that I can´t see on mine, and I only _really_ need it for half of the year. I could buy a new one, but why?


----------



## raynipper

Subtitles.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Subtitles.
> 
> Ray.


I don´t normally need them like you Ray, but if I do, because the actors are mumbling which seems to get more often these days, I can still see the sub titles. Do you use blue tooth headphones?


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Bahhhhhhhh 50" or nothing. ....................... in fact 70" is better.
> 
> Ray.


Yeah like thats gonna work in a motorhome!


----------



## GMJ

It's not so much the size of the TV in the MH but how to position the laptop and remain comfortable while watching it.

Edited to add: I suppose i could get a long enough adaptor cable so that the laptop could sit somewhere safe and flat whilst plugged in to the telly. Food for thought....


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Yeah like thats gonna work in a motorhome!


Think positive Baz. No compromises.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

GMJ said:


> It's not so much the size of the TV in the MH but how to position the laptop and remain comfortable while watching it.
> 
> Edited to add: I suppose i could get a long enough adaptor cable so that the laptop could sit somewhere safe and flat whilst plugged in to the telly. Food for thought....


Why would you plug it into the telly though?

I guess its easier for us as we have a large flat surface above the fire which was clearly designed in the back lounge to stand a TV on so it just sits on there. I just have a massive long folder full of TV series's I have pre downloaded, double click one, away you go.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Think positive Baz. No compromises.
> 
> Ray.


LOL! I Wonder what the battery drainage would be like on a 50" TV Ray. :lol:

To be honest I could live without the TV in the van.


----------



## JanHank

I think I could count on my fingers how many times our/my TV has been used in the van, to watch videos not TV. The Laptop was used a couple of times, now I have the iPad that was watched for a downloaded series last year, I’m downsizing :grin2: could be the phone next time.


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Why would you plug it into the telly though?
> 
> I guess its easier for us as we have a large flat surface above the fire which was clearly designed in the back lounge to stand a TV on so it just sits on there. I just have a massive long folder full of TV series's I have pre downloaded, double click one, away you go.


You have a fire in your MH?

In our MH we have 2 long settees at the front which we lounge on and face forward. The TV is a drop down in between the passenger and drivers seat. There would be nowhere to put the laptop to watch it comfortably whilst lounging out. Also the TV has a larger screen than the laptop.

I just bought a lead as then I can watch rugby on BT Sport whilst away (BT Sport isn't on the Now TV stick) and maybe, just maybe, I might try downloading films etc on to my laptop. I have never tried it before so do I need to do anything special?


----------



## JanHank

I was just looking to see if I could download something on the iPad and Cobra Kai popped up, it’s a series so will have a look at it tonight.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

For it was because I downloaded to my phone, but had a 24 inch TV, it just made sense at the time.


----------



## JanHank

Tonight I have binged on *The girl from Oslo* very watchable ISIS kidnapping.


----------



## raynipper

Any idea how many episodes are there Jan cos we have got to three and Mrs, N is getting fed up. This from someone who can watch old movies 50 times.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

10.
Just shows one man’s meat is another man’s poison, I found it gripping, I only intended looking at the first episode.


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Jan. I will see if ten is acceptable.???

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Each episode is about 35 mins.


----------



## raynipper

Yes and thanks again Jan. It might just be tolerable after we wasted about 18 hours on Ozarks.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We just finished Series 2 of Ozark and are still enjoying it. I note that a new series (4) is available from Jan 21st.

Tel me Ray: did you do much travelling in that area when you were in your RV in the States? it looks a nice area.


----------



## raynipper

No G, although we did visit 39 states Kansas was not one of them. I guess we went with the seasons most of the time and only came through mid states once via Oklahoma and all the way round the states bordering Missouri. Southern states from west to east in winter and northern states east to west summer. Spent more time in the western states as more space for a 40ft.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I thought they were in Missouri Ray?


----------



## raynipper

Not sure G, might be on the borders? 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I’m going to have a look at Ozark, may fall asleep if it’s boring.


----------



## GMJ

It's certainly not boring Jan..in fact I think one criticism of it that has been levied on here, has been that there have been too many vicissitudes for the main protagonists to deal with which may make it seem far fetched. Personally I like the issues that are created and the creative way the scriptwriters deal with them. There's not many episodes that go by where I don't think "I wasn't expecting that..."


----------



## JanHank

I was almost at the end of episode one when I had an interruption :grin2:
I have seen a few episodes of this, probably before my gallivanting last year and didn’t go back to it when I came home. More later, I have to get over my interruption first before carrying on viewing.


----------



## barryd

Anyone watching The Tourist? Its on iPlayer but think also on Prime.

Was a bit unsure at first but just finished episode 4 and Its pretty good. Reminds me a bit of Fargo. A bit whacky, funny and clever.


----------



## raynipper

Would love to Baz but too late to record back home and although it's listed on Netflix I can't actually see it.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Not on my Netflix , but cost 9.99€ to buy.

Has anyone seen The Defeated, about Berlin immediately after the war.


----------



## GMJ

We watched the first 2 episodes of *Clickbait* on Netflix last night. It was engrossing and well worth a look. It's a limited series too so suitable for those who don't like sagas.

Info here... https://www.netflix.com/gb/title/80991754


----------



## JanHank

I watched i*Clickbait*sometime back, I forget how it ended:frown2:

*The Defeated*
Also called Shadowplay, not a true story, but shows the fear, mostly from the Russians, the citizens of Berlin were under in 1946.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> I watched i*Clickbait*sometime back, I forget how it ended:frown2:


oooo good...please don't tell me Jan :smile2:


----------



## raynipper

The butler did it.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> The butler did it.
> 
> Ray.


Godamit!!


----------



## raynipper

I have now endured SIX episodes of The Girl from Oslo and all I have realised is every character is totally stupid.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I have now endured SIX episodes of The Girl from Oslo and all I have realised is every character is totally stupid.
> 
> Ray.


Ray if you don´t like it find something else  why do you always punish yourself. 
The speech is wrong, it´s English voiceover the original language which I imagine was Dutch.


----------



## raynipper

Because I have this voice telling me we have come this far we can't stop now despite it's story.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I´m fed up with *The Defeated* so will have a look at *Stay close*

Have you seen *The Good liar* Ray, thats a good one with a twist at the end.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> I´m fed up with *The Defeated* so will have a look at *Stay close*
> Have you seen *The Good liar* Ray, thats a good one with a twist at the end.


I can't remember Jan but it sounds familiar. 
When I get the remote back again I will take a peek. Thanks.

Just checked the trailer and yes we have seen it. Agreed very good.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I have started to watch James Nesbit in *Stay close* I wondered if anyone remembers the 1995 series he was in *Cold Feet * I wish that was on my Netflix, I have found a few episodes on YouTube.


----------



## GMJ

There's been about 9 series of Cold Feet now I think Jan. he's still in it. We watched the first 6 on DVD and the other 3 on iPlayer. Cracking stuff it is too.


----------



## JanHank

There is a season 10 planned but not released yet. I am surprised it is still going, we watched it when we were still in England, it was one of the best series I’ve watched, it was Bach then anyway, had no idea it would still be going.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cold feet isn't bad but last two seemed to struggle with plot.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Cold feet isn't bad but last two seemed to struggle with plot.


I dont think they should have brought it back. I just found them all annoying second time round.

Finished watching "The Tourist" last night. While episode 4 picked up the last two were a bit "meh". 5 out of 10.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watched Fracture yesterday, saw it a while ago but enjoyed it, Anthony Hopkins


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Watched Fracture yesterday, saw it a while ago but enjoyed it, Anthony Hopkins


As I have nothing else to do, well I have but not in the mood :grin2: I´ll watch it.


----------



## JanHank

I have also seen it before, very clever ending.


----------



## JanHank

I finished ‘Stay Safe’ The ending was a bit muddle I thought, I won’t say why in case someone else is watching it, or maybe there’s more than one series and my muddle will be straightened out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watching the bourne films too.


----------



## GMJ

I'm reading the Bourne books currently Kev. I just finshed the 3rd one...The Borne Ultimatum.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I like a read, but I prefer to read books in the servatory, bad light in the lounge, I take the kindle in the van, not books, and I much prefer autobiography to fiction, got 4 new ones while away this time, we found a charity shop where the had the books stacked on shelves rather than the usual way and I found it so much easier to read the titles than the weird dance you have to use normally which hurts my back.


----------



## GMJ

Mine are on the kindle too. I read 1-2 hours every night. I also take some books with me when in the MH just in case the Kindle decides that its had its day.

I bought Mrs GMJ this book for Xmas which I am looking forward to reading. She has started it and says that it is very powerful stuff...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Still-Breathing-Voices-Racism-Narrative/dp/0310126738

That's a great idea that charity shop has Kev as I know exactly what you mean....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah same with CDs and DVDs, I look at half a dozen then give up, and it's a good way to give and save money, I usually give them in at our local garden centre as they sell them to help the Sue Ryder Manorlands Hospice.


----------



## GMJ

I buy DVDs rom Ebay for a song. Then after they have been watched I list them for sale. Any that don't go, get given to a charity shop.

I need to go through all our CD's as I have the half of them on view in my man cave/gym/music room/dumping ground and the other half in a box in the attic! Not much use there really...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I used to buy mine down the market as I have a multi region DVD player.


----------



## raynipper

Anyone else managed to struggle through 'Gone Girl' on Netflix?
Seemed simple at first but unbelievable towards the end.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll give it a look at some point, I've taken to downloading some Netflix stuff due to Virgin being so unreliable lately, then I at least have something to watch.


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film on Netflix last night: *A Time to Kill*. It's an adaptation of a John Grisham book; it's an older film but with a great cast and a very good watch.

Grisham is one of my favourite authors so I'd recommend the book too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched Rocknrolla, a bit of a gangster shootem up and also American Gangster.


----------



## JanHank

A time to kill I saw a short while ago. Rocknrolla I don't have.

*KITZ* an 8 part Series I finished last night, easy to watch nice scenes now and then from Kitzbühel ski resort (home of Hansie Hinterseer) pretty people, silly plot, but then a lot of the stuff mostly is. Mobile phones seem to take the leading roll in most modern films these days.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm just downloading the whole 10 series to my phone of Benidorm, such a funny series, I like to have something to watch on the phone as I'm often waiting for Liz outside a shop or appointment and it can be a long wait as she can't half gab away.


----------



## JanHank

Many years o go there was a good series on TV, but I of course can’t remember the name. It was about a young girl who was raped by 2 men and she got her revenge in a particularly brutal way with one of them. I remember something about a restaurant and the chief played a big part in it, anyone else remember this series and the name?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Many years o go there was a good series on TV, but I of course can't remember the name. It was about a young girl who was taped by 2 men and she got her revenge in a particularly brutal way with one of them. I remember something about a restaurant and the chief played a big part in it, anyone else remember this series and the name?


There was a lot of taping going on back then was there?


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> There was a lot of taping going on back then was there?


:eggface:


----------



## JanHank

Something else I remember about this series, Grandad kept smelling the milk.


----------



## JanHank

I have gone back to Jack Whitehall Travels with my Father. It is hilarious. They have just been to a Naked Yoga class, men only for today anyway, Jack is naked, his Father Michael not.


----------



## greygit

I would think with all the positions yoga followers put themselves through with naked practitioners there would sights that would be hard to forget. :surprise:


----------



## JanHank

greygit said:


> I would think with all the positions yoga followers put themselves through with naked practitioners there would sights that would be hard to forget. :surprise:


His Dad watched and made some very funny remarks like Bike racks, how well the others were endowed, a lot of black men there including the instructor, but unfortunately we were not allowed to compare >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watching Benidorm, I forgot how funny it is.


----------



## barryd

If your a Harry Potter fan (and Im a complete Potter nerd) this is a must see

https://www.nowtv.com/watch-harry-potter-return-to-hogwarts

Just watched it this afternoon. Brilliant.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wanted to watch that but can't find it where I can see it free.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I wanted to watch that but can't find it where I can see it free.


It will no doubt make its way onto one of the free channels at some point.


----------



## JanHank

Good Film, Australian film *The dry*.


----------



## JanHank

Now watching a German series, in English of course, call *Undercover* there are 4 series I am only on series 1 episode 4 and I think its good.


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> Now watching a German series, in English of course, call *Undercover* there are 4 series I am only on series 1 episode 4 and I think its good.


Not a German series a Belgian\Dutch production. I'm enjoying it.

I realised it wasn't German when I saw cars parked on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm just downloading the whole 10 series to my phone of Benidorm..


We enjoyed that too but I'm not sure how you can describe Detectorists as daft if you like Benidorm! :smile2:


----------



## GMJ

We are now watching *Derek* on Netflix. It's an interesting series with very black humour but also tells a poignant story too.

Alongside this we are still ploughing through *Ozark* as well as watching *Rules of the Game* on iPlayer which only has 4 episodes and is shaping up nicely.

We finished watching *Clickbait* which was very good indeed: the suspense held right until the last episode.


----------



## greygit

We watched Godless on Netflix which was a cowboy film with a difference, very violent at times but also romantic with a difference .What surprised us was how anti religious it was considering it was American. Only two series though so perhaps the religious rights rath had an effect. Almost forgot the cinematography is fantastic.


----------



## JanHank

I have that on my Netflix Gitty, will make a note for when I get fed up with Undercover.


----------



## barryd

Not netflix but started watching this on iPlayer yesterday. Watched three so far. Pretty gripping. Not quite "Line of Duty" but good stuff.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/p0b9nq4r/hidden-assets


----------



## raynipper

Yes Baz, a great series and I think three series. We only viewed it live.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Yes Baz, a great series and I think three series. We only viewed it live.
> 
> Ray.


Are you sure you are thinking of the same series as its new out back end of last year. Only one season so far.


----------



## raynipper

Sorry Baz. I read it wrong and thought you meant "Line of Duty".

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

A friend recommended "Afterlife" on Netflix the other day. Well I thought hilarious but then thats my type of dare I say it 'humour'.?
Bit language Timothy but with all our recently deceased I can relate.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I downloaded the first two series and watched them when we went away last time.


----------



## raynipper

And what did you think of em Kev?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Beyond excellent Ray, and I am NOT a fan of Gervais, only watched one of series three so far.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> A friend recommended "Afterlife" on Netflix the other day. Well I thought hilarious but then thats my type of dare I say it 'humour'.?
> Bit language Timothy but with all our recently deceased I can relate.
> 
> Ray.


Blimey Ray that was recommended months ago, I think by Barry. 
I may give it another go, it was a bit to close to my loss when I started watching and couldn´t take it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes it might be a box of tissues Gert, it does get in there, not a dry eye here when we watch it, we've all lost someone but a spouse is different, it's her videos that get to me.


----------



## GMJ

We enjoyed the first 2 series and are looking forward to the third which is just out now. In fact i downloaded it so we can watch it when away.


----------



## raynipper

I used to emulate myself on Victor Meldrew but I am finding I'm more akin to Ricky Jervais in AfterLife.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm a combination of both i think.


----------



## JanHank

Was that a late night or early morning Kev?

I´m really enjoying *Undercover* it´s very loosely based on a true story about a real drug dealer, Janus van W. 
Now on 3 the last series episode 4.

https://thecinemaholic.com/is-netflixs-undercover-a-true-story/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Early, I don't do late.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Early, I don't do late.


Maybe you should try late and you won´t wake so early.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We don't keep matches in the house since we got a lighter.


----------



## CodBatter

Fraggle Rock is coming back. What a disgrace! I like Turtles.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah it was great, but it's going to be on Apple TV so half of the country won't see it.


----------



## CodBatter

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yeah it was great, but it's going to be on Apple TV so half of the country won't see it.


Haven't you got an Apple then? If you buy an Ipud you get Apple TV free. All the best shows are on there. The Wombles, Ruhbarb and Custard, Hectors House, Debbie does Dallas. You want to meet up to talk about Turtles? PM me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wouldn't have an apple anything given, and thanks but no thanks


----------



## CodBatter

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Wouldn't have an apple anything given, and thanks but no thanks


No Apple is the best. I have an iPud and an Imacs2

Come see my Turtles. I love you long time.


----------



## GMJ

This thread is slightly surreal now tbh....

Joined in 2016 and now has 4 posts...3 today!!

That's a bit strange


----------



## raynipper

Light humour G. Or manipulating dates.

Ray.


----------



## CodBatter

Yeah I been away. I joined in 2016 but I only learn Ingleeeesh from my iPud using Google Translate. Before that I had Commodore 64 which I remember posting about in 2016. Where that Pudsey gone? I likes him. He like me no?

Netflix good but here in Baztadistan its mainly films about Turtles. Which I like. Long time.


----------



## raynipper

:grin2::wink2::banghead::sex:


----------



## JanHank

He was locked out in 2016, has had 5 posts now without becoming a member so is that his lot ?

I have given *After Life* second chance, managed as far as 2 of number 2 and can't stand or sit down to anymore, deferably not my kind of Humor.


----------



## CodBatter

JanHank said:


> He was locked out in 2016, has had 5 posts now without becoming a member so is that his lot ?
> 
> I have given *After Life* second chance, managed as far as 2 of number 2 and can't stand or sit down to anymore, deferably not my kind of Humor.


Wassayah mean I been locked out in 2016? I told you I been away! This not very friendly forum. Where is Pudsey? He lovely lovely jubbly man (I hope!)


----------



## GMJ

CodBatter said:


> ...*here in Baztadistan* ...


I'm sure we have all never heard of that plaice. Please do tell us where it is...


----------



## raynipper

Isn't it up near Grimsby G.?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Cod knows Ray!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I started watching Dr Dolittle, the newer one with Robert Downey Junior (iron man) hmm he has a Welsh accent.


----------



## JanHank

CodBatter said:


> Wassayah mean I been locked out in 2016? I told you I been away! This not very friendly forum. Where is Pudsey? He lovely lovely jubbly man (I hope!)





Pudsey_Bear said:


> I started watching Dr Dolittle, the newer one with Robert Downey Junior (iron man) hmm he has a Welsh accent.


This bloke keeps asking about you Kev, who the heck is he? Sound foreign to me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He's an idiot for sure, already got one on here so he's surplus to requirements.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> He's an idiot for sure, already got one on here so he's surplus to requirements.


Oh I think there´s more idiots than just G.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

totally uncalled for > >>


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Oh I think there´s more idiots than just G.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She's very right though I can think of at least one other but I won't draw attention to him.


----------



## GMJ

That must be you then....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Undisputedly G


----------



## GMJ

We are watching Derek on *Netflix* and S2 Ep7 last night had me in tears...not of laughter either. It was nicely observed I thought.

If you haven't watched any of it, you need a dark sense of humour but it also hits you in terms of its poignancy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not keen on his stuff usually, after life just appealed to me whereas the others didnae.


----------



## raynipper

I just tried 10 mins of Derek and after several episodes of AfterLife it seemed a bit tame. Not sure I could continue now.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I did find it a bit strange to start with too and not sure whether it was something that I should be laughing at but it really grew on us. It deals with some tough subjects really well we think.


----------



## JanHank

But why does Derek have to be a bit of a stranger? he´s more like an inmate than a carer, or does that come to light later.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> He's an idiot for sure, already got one on here so he's surplus to requirements.


How very rude! Terrible treatment to Junior member Codbatter. We should be encouraging new members like Mr Codbatter to the forum not abusing them especially since he took such a shine to you! I feel bad now as he PM'd me asking for your home address, email and phone number as he had a surprise for you. If I had known you were going to be so rude to him I wouldn't have given him them. [-(


----------



## GMJ

Don't be bringing your Fruitcakes ways over her me lad....


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> But why does Derek have to be a bit of a stranger? he´s more like an inmate than a carer, or does that come to light later.


A stranger? I think they all know him there tbh...

He obviously has special needs but is part of the carer team...more as a helper I'd guess. possibly unpaid too...

He grows on you as the series go on. It plots a very clever path I think of whether you should laugh or not and then whether you should feel bad at laughing. Very cleverly done I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> How very rude! Terrible treatment to Junior member Codbatter. We should be encouraging new members like Mr Codbatter to the forum not abusing them especially since he took such a shine to you! I feel bad now as he PM'd me asking for your home address, email and phone number as he had a surprise for you. If I had known you were going to be so rude to him I wouldn't have given him them. [-(


What a coincidence I already sent him up to Hutton Magna.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> A stranger? I think they all know him there tbh...
> 
> *He obviously has special needs *but is part of the carer team...more as a helper I'd guess. possibly unpaid too...
> 
> He grows on you as the series go on. It plots a very clever path I think of whether you should laugh or not and then whether you should feel bad at laughing. Very cleverly done I think.


Thats what I mean by a stranger.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Are we talking about Barry, me, Derek or Codswallop???


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Are we talking about Barry, me, Derek or Codswallop???


All of you > and he´s Batteredcod.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes battered is about right.


----------



## JanHank

Back to Netflix and *Derek* I am well into it now and enjoying it a lot more than After Life which I gave up on again.

Gervais is portraying Derek very well and I have warmed to Derek.


----------



## JanHank

What a pity, the first series I liked, now he’s brought Kev into the foreground and there are some new unnecessarily stupid characters, so that’s the end of my Derek viewing.


----------



## GMJ

That's a shame. I found S2 Ep7 to be a real tear jerker.

I guess he had to shake things up a bit as Dougie left (Karl Pilkington) although I do find Kev's perversions a bit puerile now I must admit.


----------



## JanHank

This is one reason why I have never taken to Gervais, he tips the scale and it ruins it for me. His own character is quite lovable, but why bring in this baby business and the long lost father, it’s no longer funny to me, just stupid and immature which seems to be a lot of peoples choice of comedy these days including the actors that take part.


----------



## GMJ

Each to their own. I find him to be very funny and a very intelligent bloke to boot. I try not to overthink comedy otherwise it dilutes it. it should be escapism to my mind. Personally I think it is a good thing that they introduce new themes into the show otherwise it would get too samey. 

Plenty of other crap for you to watch tho Jan.


----------



## barryd

Some interesting stuff here

https://www.radiotimes.com/tv/what-to-watch-tv/best-tv-shows-netflix/


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Some interesting stuff here
> 
> https://www.radiotimes.com/tv/what-to-watch-tv/best-tv-shows-netflix/


It says Peaky Blinders in the introduction, but I didn´t find it. :frown2:

What I did see was After Life and the comment. Ricky Gervais is known for pushing boundaries with his shock humour,

He was and is not for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I keep getting notifications for the best sci-fi ever made on Netflix, but a search brings up nothing, watched a clip from guardians of the galaxy on YT looks good but not found it anywhere yet.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Some interesting stuff here
> 
> https://www.radiotimes.com/tv/what-to-watch-tv/best-tv-shows-netflix/


Here it says next year in Feb. for Peaky, but next year is now this year so maybe we don´t have to wait too long now.
https://www.radiotimes.com/tv/drama...ies-6-release-next-year-exclusive-newsupdate/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Is the RT not owned by the Beeb now, seems odd advertising another media.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Is the RT not owned by the Beeb now, seems odd advertising another media.


*From Wiki*
On 16 February 1991 (the same date for the debut of the new BBC1 and BBC2 idents), the deregulation of television listings began, and Radio Times started to cover all services that include ITV, Channel 4 and satellite networks, an alphabetical list of the commercial radio stations available with the frequency and a two or three-word summary of that station's output which was added to the local radio page. Full complete listings of the four main channels and satellite began on Friday 1 March.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://9to5google.com/2022/01/19/google-tv-streaming-apps-services/

https://tv.google/intl/en_uk/


----------



## raynipper

Is it free?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Have you lost the power of reading Ray???


----------



## raynipper

Yep, no brail on the net.
Theres all sorts of numbers and it looks like a Chromecast device is necessary at £39. But does that get you everything or like Amazon and others you pay for virtually each step or channel.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Here it says next year in Feb. for Peaky, but next year is now this year so maybe we don´t have to wait too long now.
> https://www.radiotimes.com/tv/drama...ies-6-release-next-year-exclusive-newsupdate/


They keep promoting it on iPlayer here so presumably it wont be long. Its the last one but sadly without Helen McCrory who played Polly Gray.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> They keep promoting it on iPlayer here so presumably it wont be long. Its the last one but sadly without Helen McCrory who played Polly Gray.


Oh I didn´t know she died last year and so young.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dunno Ray, We pay for Virgin and get Prime and Netflix free so not needing owt else.


----------



## JanHank

Munich. *The edge of war* not a true story, but a bit of history included.


----------



## GMJ

We finished *Ozark* 3 last night and are looking forward to the new series which is just being released.

We watched a couple of *Derek* last night too...a sad one about his favourite dog that had to be put down. Very nicely observed it was too.


----------



## JanHank

I went back to Ozark last night G. I can´t honestly say I am hooked on it, I´m on series 1 episode 6.


----------



## GMJ

Hooked would be too strong a word tbh Jan but its fast moving bubble-gum TV. I like the fact that there are constant twists and turn, many of which come totally by surprise. It's quite gripping I think.


----------



## raynipper

But it's got you hooked which is the whole point of the exercise. It took us 30 episodes to twig.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Finished series 1 of Ozark last night, I´ll keep watching. The last but one episode was a bit of a waist of time for me.


----------



## raynipper

We managed another of Ricky Gervais Special Assignment or similar. I liked it but Mrs went off it.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We finished the last episode of *Derek* last night. We really enjoyed the 3 series (well 2 series and an hour special). Very penile in places but also very thought provoking too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not a bad film

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8367814/


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> We finished the last episode of *Derek* last night. We really enjoyed the 3 series (well 2 series and an hour special). Very penile in places but also very thought provoking too.


That should have said "very puerile in places" but tbh as typos go it wasn't a bad one :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> That should have said "very puerile in places" but tbh as typos go it wasn't a bad one :grin2:


What I saw of Kev your first observation was correct >


----------



## GMJ

Just to clarify so that it's not taken up as a the latest rumour: you don't mean Pudsey Kev!


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Just to clarify so that it's not taken up as a the latest rumour: you don't mean Pudsey Kev!


Even though he looks a bit like him :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

oooo...harsh!


----------



## JanHank

I needed something half real to watch tonight so chose ‚*Catch me if you can* and enjoyed it very much. It is a true story, dramatised of course.


----------



## JanHank

*The Hundred foot Journey* with Helen Mirren, a nice little afternoon watch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> *The Hundred foot Journey* with Helen Mirren, a nice little afternoon watch.


The Hundred foot Journey is not on my list, try the laundromat.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The Hundred foot Journey is not on my list, try the laundromat.


I may have already seen that, I´ll have a look.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> *The Hundred foot Journey* with Helen Mirren, a nice little afternoon watch.


I was there when they filmed that. Saint-Antonin-Noble-Val in the south of France. Had a walk around the film set until they told us to bugger off. Fascinating stuff and not a bad film. We spent the night there in a car park because the film crew and actors had taken over the whole Aire.


----------



## JanHank

I couldn't keep with the laundromat, I had tried it once before, but got fed up with those 2 blokes.

I watched another based on a true story *A call to Spy* about women spies in WW11.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just watched gone baby gone, good film with unexpected twists.


----------



## raynipper

We are half way through "First they killed my father" .
A bit drawn out but very thought provoking.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I don’t have gone baby gone, I do have First they killed my Father, but I just see Emily in Paris season 2 is out and I think I liked season 1 so I’ll have a butchers at that tonight.

Last night I watched Tom Hanks -A hologram for the king- watchable, but that’s about all, I’ll give it 2 stars only, then I tried -The man from Uncle- What rubbish, gave it 40 mins then fast forwarded to the end so I know not to watch it again if it pops up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The dig is looking interesting.


----------



## raynipper

Was that on BBC about an archaeological excavation?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Netflix


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The dig is looking interesting.


Yes I´ve seen that, it is good. I might well have recommended that one about 30,000 posts ago :grin2:

Good old Suffolk accent, the region both Tugs and I came from.:grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Well that was a lovely film, My Fathers Violin.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The dig is looking interesting.


I am still watching this film, I started watching something else and forgot about it til just now, seems it's based on fact.

The Great Ship Burial 
Sutton Hoo is England's Valley of the Kings, and the Anglo-Saxon ship burial found in the King's Mound is the richest burial ever found in northern Europe.

1,400 years ago, a king or great warrior of East Anglia was laid to rest in a 90ft ship, surrounded by his extraordinary treasures. The discovery revolutionised our understanding of the Anglo-Saxon period and provided a lens through which to examine this fascinating era of history.

The most likely candidate for the man who belonged to this grave is King Rædwald, a great King of East Anglia who won both renown, for his victory over the Kingdom of Northumbria, and criticism, for establishing an altar for Christ and an altar for the old gods side by side.

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/sutton-hoo/features/the-royal-burial-mounds-at-sutton-hoo


----------



## baldlygo

I suppose I liked The Dig because it portrayed a real discovery and dig. I also enjoyed it because I met one of the characters, Stuart Piggot. at a meeting at the British Museum. He kindly looked after my case as I went to the loo!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Molly's game was quite good, a bit of violence at about 50 mins from the end.


----------



## barryd

Finished Ozark Season 4 (part 1). Apparently they split it into two parts so that they would be eligible for an Emmy award over two separate years.  The second half should be out later this year. I thought it dragged a bit to be honest but picked up in the end and a pretty explosive end to part 1. This is the last season. I wont give too much away apart from everyone is dead.  No not really, only joking (or am I?) :lol:

It gets harder and harder to actually like anyone in this series though. They are all pretty vile although I do like Ruth. I think she is the one villain you can somehow root for. 

As for Derek. Well somehow I missed it first time round. Probably up an Alp. I think its his best work. Finished both seasons now with just the Christmas special to go. What a fantastic series. Truly moving and insightful and occasionally side splittingly funny. Pity about Karl Pilkington (the caretaker) leaving after one episode in series two though. Apparently he hates acting.


----------



## JanHank

I'm watching *Dead to me* Series 1 on episode 8, it's funny in a strange way.


----------



## JanHank

Why does this always happen to me, I enjoyed series 1 , but series 2 is getting on my nerves now so I’m going to the last episode to see if there is a conclusion to this rubbish.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know what you mean, I was really looking forward to series 3 of afterlife, I put up with it as Liz liked it but it was ****e until the last episode, Gervais seems fascinated with the C word, and it may have its place and it can be funny like when he bet Kath would say it and then she did, but TBH I wished I'd not bothered with it, and the rest of his stuff is based on ridiculing people, not nice, I won't bother with any more of his stuff.


----------



## JanHank

I never have liked him as much as people try to persuade me he is funny, I don’t think he is.

Looked at the last episode of Dead to me and it looks as if there will be a Third series that I will avoid.

Doing a few films , series I don’t fancy just now.


----------



## aldra

Enjoyed The wheel of time , Robert Jordon 

I think it was Netflix but I get confused

Watched after life but found it depressing, could be the dog

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

*Second Act* A nice pleasant comedy that I have just enjoyed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just started watching this, it has potential psychological thriller.

'The Woman in the House Across the Street From the Girl in the Window'

It stars Kristen Bell out of the good place


----------



## barryd

Looks promising that Kev. Might be a bit "Desperate Housewives" which actually was quite a good series.

EDIT: reviews not so good though

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Woman_in_the_House_Across_the_Street_from_the_Girl_in_the_Window


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes I liked that too.


----------



## JanHank

Nothing like desperate house wives, I am watching it now


----------



## JanHank

I´ve finished it, nearly didn´t but I Percy veered, twas a daft series in my opinion.


----------



## aldra

Watched my fathers violin

Good but predictable

A bit called on the heartstrings 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Reacher has been showing for a few days so I thought I’d have a look. I read Reacher books age# ago, this series doesn’t remind me of any of them and the bloke playing him, who is a giant, is not the Reacher I had in my head. It’s on my Prime.


----------



## raynipper

Came across The Mule with Clint Eastwood acting a very old man. It was good in an odd sort of way.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Reacher has been showing for a few days so I thought I'd have a look. I read Reacher books age# ago, this series doesn't remind me of any of them and the bloke playing him, who is a giant, is not the Reacher I had in my head. It's on my Prime.


Sounds alright that and Ive not read the books so no influence. Will give it a go.


----------



## barryd

Watched two Reachers. Really enjoyed them. A bit "TV" but fast moving and good so far.

Anyone watching The Responder in BBC? Martin Freeman. Nearly gave up on Episode one but glad I stuck with it. Dark but pretty good.


----------



## GMJ

We are watching *Breaking Bad* as I downloaded a couple or three series of it prior to our departure. I know we are late to the game but we are really enjoying it.


----------



## JanHank

Breaking bad I absolutely loved, after a bad start, I didn’t think it was for me and then was persuaded to keep watching and was so glad I did.
I knew you’d like Reacher Barry. I’ve watched 2, he’s having a cracking time.:grin2:


----------



## barryd

I cant remember if you watched Better Call Saul the prequel to Breaking Bad. Brilliant.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I cant remember if you watched Better Call Saul the prequel to Breaking Bad. Brilliant.


I know I started t but can´t remember if I completed it, I´ll have a butches.
I´ve got to episode 5 it seems, did I get fed up with that one, after I´ve finished Reachers I´ll go back to it.


----------



## JanHank

Enjoying Reacher, lots of murders going on, him being the main killer, but it’s always funny because it’s so unbelievable the way he does it. I obviously haven’t read the Lee Child’s book even though I have loads of them on my Kindle, this one is not amongst them.


----------



## barryd

It's started to annoy me a bit. I think Ive watched five now but I can't keep up with what's going on. Probably helps if you read the books.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We watched the last episode of Blacklist last night, Season eight, and we still don't have a feckin clue what's going on, roll on season nine.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> It's started to annoy me a bit. I think Ive watched five now but I can't keep up with what's going on. Probably helps if you read the books.


Counterfeit money. It's based on Lee Child's book Killing Floor, I haven't read this book.
The actor playing him is not who I have in my imagination when I read the books, this one is too ape like, the one in my mind is a charmer, I couldn't call this bloke charming, puts me off the way he eats for a start.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Counterfeit money. It's based on Lee Child's book Killing Floor, I haven't read this book.
> The actor playing him is not who I have in my imagination when I read the books, this one is too ape like, the one in my mind is a charmer, I couldn't call this bloke charming, puts me off the way he eats for a start.


Yes I know its about Counterfeit money for goodness sake! 

Its just that by episode five there are so many names, so many people getting bumped off its hard to keep up with whos who or whats what. Plus they are not giving much away about who the real baddies are. At least with Ozark for example you know exactly who is warring with who. Im still enjoying it though. Zipped through five episodes in no time.

I think ill have some beer and watch old episode of Californication though later.


----------



## JanHank

Californication still not here on Netflix but a pay for on Prime, I’m not that desperate to watch fornication so I’ll carry on waiting.

I have just put in a request for it on Netflix, I’ll wait and see what happens.


----------



## JanHank

I’m watching something completely different, ‘Inventing Anna’

I’m on episode 5. There are 8 all together.


----------



## GMJ

I have just noticed that all my Netflix downloads that I did before we came away, are due expire but the 17th or 18th of the month!

Is this normal?

I am unsure as I have never downloaded to watch before. It looks as though I was only given around 1 month to watch them all


----------



## JanHank

It should have told you that when you down loaded it onto your laptop Graham, it needs to go onto an external hard drive, but don’t ask me how, Barry is the expert on that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have stuff on my tablet which has been there since before Christmas


----------



## JanHank

Graham, I just downloaded something just to see where it says you only have the download for a certain time, I think it told me 6 weeks, but could be wrong about that, however I didn't see anything to say how long so don't know where I saw it.

I haven't read this, but it tells you how to expend the download date it says.

https://www.flixicam.com/guide/extend-expiration-date-of-netflix-downloads.html


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> Californication still not here on Netflix but a pay for on Prime, I'm not that desperate to watch fornication so I'll carry on waiting.
> 
> I have just put in a request for it on Netflix, I'll wait and see what happens.


The Handmaid's Tale on Prime is absorbing viewing if you can get it Jan.

A 'Christian' misogynistic sect takes over most of America.

3 seasons, a bit slow in episode 1&2 but stick with it and it sucks you in.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> The Handmaid's Tale on Prime is absorbing viewing if you can get it Jan.
> 
> A 'Christian' misogynistic sect takes over most of America.
> 
> 3 seasons, a bit slow in episode 1&2 but stick with it and it sucks you in.
> 
> Terry


Not on mine Terry.

I´m orf out now until this evening, it lovely out there.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Graham, I just downloaded something just to see where it says you only have the download for a certain time, I think it told me 6 weeks, but could be wrong about that, however I didn't see anything to say how long so don't know where I saw it.
> 
> I haven't read this, but it tells you how to expend the download date it says.
> 
> https://www.flixicam.com/guide/extend-expiration-date-of-netflix-downloads.html


I didn't notice any dates when I downloaded off Netflix. The BBC iPlayer seems much better as most of the stuff there will last for months and months and it told me that when I downloaded.

It looks like my only option is to download again however this will depend upon having good wifi. Also it appears that downloading takes the same amount of data as watching, so little to be gained there unless the wifi is slow so watching becomes a non event with buffering.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Annihilation wasn't bad.


----------



## JanHank

Annihilation, that looks like one of your funny peculiar films Kev, I like funny, but not peculiar.


Really into `Better Call Saul´ now Barry, I am at Episode 3 of Season 3. 
Just the same as when I didn´t like Breaking Bad at first, I´m now hooked.


----------



## barryd

Aye! Told yah! 

Tis good.

Im struggling a bit now for anything new to watch. Bored witless at the moment. I would even consider going out and doing some work if it wasnt for having to self isolate. Developed a slight tickly throat this afternoon as well.


----------



## JanHank

OH little round things, I hope your tickle will not develop into anything.

Yes on both counts you told me to keep watching.:grin2:

Have a look at other stuff Vince Gilligan has been involved in writing, there might be something else you can watch .
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vince_Gilligan


----------



## GMJ

I have been feverishly taking advantage of the free wifi on site and have managed to re-download *After Life* and I am, as we speak, downloading the last three episodes of *Breaking Bad* series 3.

We finished Series 2 last night of Breaking Bad. We are thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Battleship, Alien Sci Fi


----------



## GMJ

That's been out a while Kev. Good bubble-gum film


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah 2012, some good cgi in it.


----------



## JanHank

On the last series of Better call Saul, this should be watched before Breaking Bad I realise now.
It really is a good series, I have to tear myself away to go to bed each night.


----------



## GMJ

We watched the first 3 episodes of *After Life* series 3 last night. Funny and poignant in equal measure.

We are also watching *The Terror* on the BBC iPlayer as well, which I downloaded before we came away. Gripping stuff!!


----------



## raynipper

My wife has found another Nazi film that I know we have seen before but she is re glued.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> My wife has found another Nazi film that I know we have seen before but she is re glued.
> 
> Ray.


What are you doing while Pru is glued to the unnamed film Raymond?


----------



## raynipper

Looking for next years apartment online hour after hour.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I´m on the last series of Better Call Saul and I´ll be glad when I´ve finished it because the story line is rather stupid in my opinion, this business with Mike mending a window, and the sage of getting the old bloke to move, I´m finding it boring now, but I´ll stick it out, should finish it today, only 5 episodes to go. Then what?


----------



## barryd

LOL! You always get sick of everything! You sharp got through them though.

Still not found anything new to watch that Ive not seen before thats not totally lame. There must be something good Ive missed but so far its elusive.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> LOL! You always get sick of everything! You sharp got through them though.
> 
> Still not found anything new to watch that Ive not seen before thats not totally lame. There must be something good Ive missed but so far its elusive.


Loads of new things have arrived recently on my Netflix.

I have been enjoying it very much until this last series where they seem to be running out of good ideas. 
I think if there are multiple series I get fed up with it in the end, maybe they change writers or something. 
They are making too much of Hector and his bell, I remember him and a few more of them in Breaking Bad.
I have had to wind forward a few times because it´s boring.


----------



## GMJ

We just watched a film *The Impossible*, on Netflix. About the tsunami back in 2004. Gripping stuff - well worth a watch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> We just watched a film *The Impossible*, on Netflix. About the tsunami back in 2004. Gripping stuff - well worth a watch.


On my list to watch.

I watched the last episode the woman in the window across from the whatever last night, very odd but watchable if you're patient.


----------



## JanHank

I have finished Better call Saul, but it didn’t finish, just left me in the lurch so there is obviously going to be another series sometime, which I won’t watch if the first episode matches series number 5.


----------



## JanHank

Looking for a new series and came across Glòria, I have only watched the first episode which is as usual a bit confusing because you don´t know who is who at this point, but I´ll give it a go.

Might be of interest to Raymond as it takes place in Portugal and is a Portuguese production.

*Plot*
In the small village of Glória do Ribatejo, João Vidal is recruited as a spy by the Soviet Union. It is the 1960s, at the height of the Cold War, and both the Soviets and Americans are attempting to manipulate events to their respective advantage and gain strategic control of Europe. Vidal undertakes high-risk espionage missions that have the potential to change the course of Portuguese and world history.


----------



## JanHank

It´s quite interesting , but the acting is dreadful.


----------



## JanHank

I read yesterday that Cillian Murphy the lead actor in Peaky Blinders is among one of three Irish actors tipped to be the next 007.

https://www.irishpost.com/news/cill...-to-be-next-james-bond-irish-actor-007-190307


----------



## dghr272

The Netflix series ‘Inventing Anna’ is based on a true story and worth a watch.

Terry


----------



## jhelm

The Sinner, weird but it will get you hooked. And Space Force has a new season, a bunch of silliness but fun to watch.


----------



## barryd

jhelm said:


> The Sinner, weird but it will get you hooked. And Space Force has a new season, a bunch of silliness but fun to watch.


The Sinner sounds promising. Thanks. Just downloading a couple of episodes now. Not sure about Space Force as reviews are mixed but will give it a go also.


----------



## barryd

dghr272 said:


> The Netflix series 'Inventing Anna' is based on a true story and worth a watch.
> 
> Terry


That sounds ok as well. Will give that one a whirl also.

Thanks


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> That sounds ok as well. Will give that one a whirl also.
> 
> Thanks


 I told you about her 2 weeks ago.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I told you about her 2 weeks ago.


Nag nag nag nag!! There you go again!! 

Did you tell me? I bet you never did. Then again you might have. :lol: I had a conversation with my biggest remaining client this morning and he reminded me of a load of stuff he supposedly told me last week. I said "WTF are you on about? I told you last week not to tell me anything as my brain had stopped working due to Covid Ebola and to just bugger off and leave me alone!". Some people just dont listen!


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> I'm watching something completely different, 'Inventing Anna'
> 
> I'm on episode 5. There are 8 all together.


Here look, I knew I´d told ya.

#2006 #on the 11/02/2022


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watched this last night, not bad for a fantasy sci fi.


valerian and the city of a thousand planets


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Here look, I knew I´d told ya.
> 
> #2006 #on the 11/02/2022


Thats not telling me though is it? Its a post in the thread. I might have missed it. Did you say "Oi Barry! Watch this! No, so nil point!


----------



## JanHank

Oi Barry don’t bother watching Glòria on Netflix, the acting is abysmal. Could have been good if the acting was professional.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Oi Barry don't bother watching Glòria on Netflix, the acting is abysmal. Could have been good if the acting was professional.


I wont. I saw your post about it and as soon as I saw it was Portuguese I decided not to bother. I just assumed it would be either subtitled which just drive me mad or dubbed which is equally as bad. I endured a dubbed version of Squid Games but it was hammy as hell.

Watched one episode of Space Force earlier. Hmm is all I can say. Might try another one but I will try "The Sinner" now which I have high hopes for as there are four seasons!


----------



## JanHank

The actor in ‘The Sinner’ Bill Pullman gives me the creeps after I saw him in the film I can’t remember the title of, when he got off a murder charge and he did it. He’s a good actor so I’ll have a look at the sinner,


----------



## barryd

Thats the only thing thats putting me off so far. I watched two episodes of the Sinner and I dont like any of the characters. Its intriguing though. I just hope it isnt one of these where nothing is revealed until the last episode. Its dark which is ok but its not blowing me away so far. Ill stick with it for now.


----------



## JanHank

I’ve just this minute started on episode 3, it’s a bit of a wild story and I think I’ll probably get fed up with it as I do with a lot of series and there’s 4 of these :surprise: I had to put the subtitles on to understand some of the voices.

I wish Americans would get their bring and take in the right places.


----------



## JanHank

I’ll finish series 1, but I don’t think I can take anymore than that.


----------



## barryd

Oh dear. Let us know how you get on without giving too much away.


----------



## JanHank

jhelm said:


> The Sinner, weird but it will get you hooked. And Space Force has a new season, a bunch of silliness but fun to watch.


I forced myself to watch season 1, sorry to tell you John, but I thought it was ridiculously ridiculous, I won´t be watching any more.
Barry and a few more will probably tell you it´s fabulous, but I´m a bit picky and not into this alternative sex. :grin2:


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> jhelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sinner, weird but it will get you hooked. And Space Force has a new season, a bunch of silliness but fun to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> I forced myself to watch season 1, sorry to tell you John, but I thought it was ridiculously ridiculous, I won´t be watching any more.
> Barry and a few more will probably tell you it´s fabulous, but I´m a bit picky and not into this alternative sex. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...

Gonna have to watch it now to see what this "alternative sex" stuff is all about.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> I forced myself to watch this alternative sex. :grin2:


 EDITED 

Please explain, as Mr Google isn't sure about that one Gerty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dghr272 said:


> Gonna have to watch it now to see what this "alternative sex" stuff is all about.
> 
> Terry


Let us know when you find out please Terry.


----------



## erneboy

Perhaps it's Gomorrah. I've been trying to figure that out for years.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I forced myself to watch season 1, sorry to tell you John, but I thought it was ridiculously ridiculous, I won´t be watching any more.
> Barry and a few more will probably tell you it´s fabulous, but I´m a bit picky and not into this alternative sex. :grin2:


I Was going to give up on that until you mentioned alternative sex  Whatever that is.


----------



## JanHank

I knew that would get ya >.

I’ll give you a clue, it’s the detective, he has black finger nails.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I Was going to give up on that until you mentioned alternative sex  Whatever that is.


I thought it was obvious in the first episode it's has another name, I'm being polite.


----------



## JanHank

I’m having a stab at ‘Space Force’


----------



## JanHank

15 mins in and it’s off


----------



## GMJ

We started watching *Cuckoo* last night on Netflix. Anyone else watched it? Its a comedy with Greg Davies in it.


----------



## raynipper

I found it funny on the initial series but it soon became pointless.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Great series, watched it a couple of years ago, just watched "the cleaner" series where he's a forensic cleaner


----------



## JanHank

What a giant that guy is, 6´ 8" tall.

I think I should give Netflix a rest, Im finding everything so silly, stupid or just plain annoying.
Perhaps it´s time to get back to reading again and using my imagination.

Nonono, not those sort of books, maybe a/an Historical novel or even a Jack Reacher, I haven´t read all of them I´m sure.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The Harry Potter books I found were quite good, better if you've seen the film series, but you need to put them in the right order obviously.

I watched American Assassin last night good film but a bit gory.


----------



## JanHank

Come now Kev, do you really think *I *would enjoy reading `*Harry Potter*´ ? I want to use my imagination, not fantasise, I can do that without a book :grin2:>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Jan, love, I am but a simple man, and as such I would never dream of trying to figure out what any woman might like to watch or read, and after your claim to know of an "alternative sex" it would be unwise, but I did watch the films, and I did read the books and I found them to be both well written and well performed, and I am certainly not a lover of fantasy, but there are exceptions to any rule.


----------



## nickkdx

Not on Netflix but on Now tv, I’m watching Temple with Mark Strong as a surgeon doing dodgy operations, on the second series now and find it good.


----------



## raynipper

We have had a few problems accessing some things on Netflix. You put in the title in 'search' and it lists the film but then unable to actually find and see it.
We half watched another film last week and when we tried to continue with it again it's not available.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> We have had a few problems accessing some things on Netflix. You put in the title in 'search' and it lists the film but then unable to actually find and see it.
> We half watched another film last week and when we tried to continue with it again it's not available.
> 
> Ray.


Somewhere on the screen you can get in touch with them when you have problems Ray, but don´t ask me where I just know I have seen it.


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Jan but at that point I hand the remote to my wife and she likes pressing buttons.

Ray.


----------



## jhelm

We watched three seasons worth and just finished. The detective has issues stemming from his childhood that gradually come out. The sexual bit in season one does not show up later, but his sense of guilt and personal mental issues is a running theme. Which makes the show just that much more intriguing. 

The sex is season one with the part time prostitute is a bit hard to watch, it seems about him needing to punish himself.


----------



## jhelm

JanHank said:


> I'm having a stab at 'Space Force'


Space Force is a lot of fun. Good acting and some grate satire.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> We have had a few problems accessing some things on Netflix. You put in the title in 'search' and it lists the film but then unable to actually find and see it.
> We half watched another film last week and when we tried to continue with it again it's not available.
> 
> Ray.


Yes, the search is a bit pants, it just lists films etc with that title, not sure if it is just a list, or if it's available on Netflix somewhere.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jhelm said:


> Space Force is a lot of fun. Good acting and some grate satire.


Your typo of Great to Grate just about sums it up for me


----------



## JanHank

Maybe if it was a different actor playing the detective I could warm to it, but unfortunately Bill Pullman gives me the creeps, I kept thinking he was going to do something awful. He has a strange way of making his eyes almost disappeared.


----------



## JanHank

I’ve decided to watch a film, I may not last the course, but the main actor reminds me very much of the chap who is in 
`The room next door’ Michael Spicer, but this chap comes from New Zealand Jemaine Clement.


----------



## JanHank

Got fed up with that one, I am now watching The Bourne Identity again, it isn’t a comedy, but it’s making me laugh.


----------



## raynipper

If you want to get really peed off and exasperated try watching all the way through Beckett on Netflix.
What a waste of the planets resources.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film on Netflix yesterday afternoon *The Coldest Game*. A good film set around the Cuba missile crisis - funny in parts but also quite tense. I'd recommend it (it has Bill Pullman in it







)


----------



## GMJ

We started watching a new series to us the other night *Top Boy*.

The first episode was quite hard going due to its use of Jamaican patois and street talk, but the second episode was easier to watch. We'll stick with it I think.


----------



## JanHank

*Young Wallender* I Started watching some time ago and think I was put off by his whispering voice, it's still annoying, but I'm through season1 and about to start season2 tonight.


----------



## raynipper

Thats one thing I am very happy about Netflix is most films and series have subtitles. Unlike watching live TV via the Roku I can't see any way of getting the subtitles.
Peaky Blinder last night was virtually impossible for me to follow.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Thats one thing I am very happy about Netflix is most films and series have subtitles. Unlike watching live TV via the Roku I can't see any way of getting the subtitles.
> Peaky Blinder last night was virtually impossible for me to follow.
> 
> Ray.


Is this the new series Ray?


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan. Started last night which we were really looking forward to. But I had a hard time trying to follow the intro or first episode due to diction and poor continuity.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan. Started last night which we were really looking forward to. But I had a hard time trying to follow the intro or first episode due to diction and poor continuity.
> 
> Ray.


I haven´t been notified it´s on my Netflix yet, which series is this one?


----------



## raynipper

I guess it might be season six Jan. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I guess it might be season six Jan.
> 
> Ray.


I think I will have to watch it all again because I can only remember parts of the first 5 seasons :frown2: it must be 2 years since I watched it.
I have come to the end of season one for *Young Wallander* so maybe this is a good time to swap.


----------



## GMJ

We finished series 3 of *Breaking Bad* last night and are still enjoying it so started series 4.


----------



## JanHank

I was very late coming to bed last night because as I said I was going to I started *Peaky Blinders* again and already on episode 6 of series 1, it is very habit forming :grin2:. I will also have to go back to Breaking Bad at some time.


----------



## GMJ

We watched an Idris Elba film *Beasts of no nation* this afternoon. Hard hitting but engrossing film about a young boy getting caught up in a civil war in an African Republic and becoming a boy soldier. Worth watching.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched a few which I'd downloaded for the trip, last nights was Divergence, quite good.

Law abiding citizen

Hannibal

State of play

Footsoldier 4 marbella


----------



## GMJ

We saw the 3 (or 4?) Divergence films on DVD on our last trip Kev. I agree they were decent enough watching


----------



## barryd

Having found nothing whatsoever really watchable recently I found an article on Digital spy and have downloaded the following series to watch

Breeders
Flack
Upload

Breeders has Martin Freeman in it so will be good hopefully although its about parenting which is of no interest to me, Flack I only downloaded because Anna Paquin (True Blood) is in it but it might be ok. And Upload just sounded bizarre enough to raise an eyebrow. I even went back and started reading this entire thread again.

Will report back

Details in here https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/ustv/...flix-amazon-prime-now-tv-iplayer-hidden-gems/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Double Jeopardy wasn't bad.


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film on Netflix yesterday - *Munich: The Edge of War*. Not to shabby at all - portraying the days before the Munich Agreement in 1938. Jeremy Irons plays a good Chamberlain.


----------



## GMJ

We finished the series *Top Boy* yesterday evening. It is about the street gangs vying for control of the drugs trade in a London borough. Hard hitting but I guess the reality is even harder.

We also finished Series 4 of *Breaking Bad*, so only have the last series to go now. Very enjoyable but almost Ozark-esque in terms of the calamities that befall the protagonists on a regular basis.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

didya gerra dickseanairy for christmus the eh G?


----------



## GMJ

Edjumacation innit Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I fink I may av left it too l8


----------



## barryd

So far on the new three I have been watching, Upload is pretty good. Well its totally whacky but quite funny and the special effects are impressive. Flack is also good with some excellent and quite amusing characters. I dont think either series will go that far though. think there are two of each at the moment. Neither will be to everyones taste though. Dont say i didnt warn you.


----------



## GMJ

We just watched a film on Netflix - *The Power of the Dog*. A western with Benedict Cumberbatch in it but it didn't do it for me. Mrs GMJ enjoyed it though.


----------



## erneboy

GMJ said:


> We just watched a film on Netflix - *The Power of the Dog*. A western with Benedict Cumberbatch in it but it didn't do it for me. Mrs GMJ enjoyed it though.


I found it dreary and pointless, only managed half before I lost the will to live.


----------



## JanHank

We just watched *Restless* unusual police film, made in Spain I think.


----------



## GMJ

We started a new series on Netflix last night: *The Defeated*. It's about policing in a divided Berlin in 1946. After the first episode it looks good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not my cup of tea but it just popped up on YT almost 11 hours long


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## JanHank

Almost at the end of a new series called *Pieces of her* an unusual story, we are all enjoying it.
Only one series so far, made this year.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> I found it dreary and pointless, only managed half before I lost the will to live.


...and yet it just won a BAFTA!

Unbelievable!!


----------



## GMJ

We just watched a film - *The Old Guard* - on Netflix. 2 hours of escapism: just the job for a rainy day!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm not surprised there is some shoite out there with loads of awards, think emperors new clothes.

We went to Salts Mill art gallery yesterday, mostly Hockney stuff, pure rubbish IMHO

But David Hockney did it, doesn't make it good just because it has his name on it.

https://www.yorkshire.com/view/culture/saltaire/salts-mill-and-1853-gallery-125448


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film yesterday - *The Old Guard* - 2 hours of fantasy escapism whilst it rained. It was OK tbf.


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> Almost at the end of a new series called *Pieces of her* an unusual story, we are all enjoying it.
> Only one series so far, made this year.


Finished this series last night, guess who was getting fed up with it, I kept saying, ‚come on get on with it', they seemed to be dragging the story out to fit the hours allotted to the series, then there's the daft bits like when a woman hears noises outside in the dark and goes outside alone with a gun into the forest to find out who or what is there, on that we all commented ‚how stupid' I did quite a few ‚how stupids' in this series. 
We also watched the last episode of Toy Boys, Heike and Jürgen had been watching that at home, I have seen about 3 episodes some time back and thought it was daft so gave up. There will be another series after the way this one ended in suspense. By the way, I couldn't in my wildest dreams have fancied any of these Toy Boys.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> We watched a film yesterday - *The Old Guard* - 2 hours of fantasy escapism whilst it rained. It was OK tbf.


Looks familiar so may have seen it already.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Finished this series last night, guess who was getting fed up with it, I kept saying, ‚come on get on with it', they seemed to be dragging the story out to fit the hours allotted to the series, then there's the daft bits like when a woman hears noises outside in the dark and goes outside alone with a gun into the forest to find out who or what is there, on that we all commented ‚how stupid' I did quite a few ‚how stupids' in this series.
> We also watched the last episode of Toy Boys, Heike and Jürgen had been watching that at home, I have seen about 3 episodes some time back and thought it was daft so gave up. There will be another series after the way this one ended in suspense. By the way, I couldn't in my wildest dreams have fancied any of these Toy Boys.


I always read the Wiki reviews if someone posts something on here. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pieces_of_Her_(TV_series) Usually down the bottom there are some ratings and reviews from Rotten Tomato's or IMDB. This series had pretty grim reviews so I gave it a swerve.

Try "Flack". I only have two episodes to go, sadly only two series so far with 12 episodes in total but its the one thing I have watched lately where I didnt want it to end.


----------



## JanHank

I don´t have Flack, but Flacked, --------he is in Venice and says 10 years ago he killed a man,--------- is that the same one?


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I don´t have Flack, but Flacked, --------he is in Venice and says 10 years ago he killed a man,--------- is that the same one?


No, its Amazon Prime. Possibly not available in Germany.

https://www.amazon.com/Flack-Season-1/dp/B08SPSJJ5X


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> No, its Amazon Prime. Possibly not available in Germany.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Flack-Season-1/dp/B08SPSJJ5X


:frown2: It´s science fiction, not usually my cuppa tea, but as his name is Barry well give it a go. :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film this afternoon on Netflix - *Good Time*.

It was...interesting. Not bad but slightly convoluted. An hour and 40 mins. Not bad, not good but strangely interesting!


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> :frown2: It´s science fiction, not usually my cuppa tea, but as his name is Barry well give it a go. :grin2:


Flack isn't science fiction. Its about a team of PR girls in London.


----------



## GMJ

We finished 2 series last night

*Defeated* is well worth a watch. 8 parts and set in post war Berlin in 1946. A mix of policing; Nazi hunting; corruption etc. We thought it was well watchable.

We also finished the last 2 episodes of series 5 of *Breaking Bad* too. As many have said on here, it was good viewing.


----------



## JanHank

[/B]


barryd said:


> Flack isn't science fiction. Its about a team of PR girls in London.


So sorry :serious: each time I put Flack on prime it gives me Flash, Flack is obviously not on my Prime.

*The Bombardment*. About a bombing that went wrong in WW11 in Copenhagen, a dreadful tragedy and true. Unfortunately, in my judgement parts of the film were dragged out too long, so *get on with it *i was said once or twice, it was a shorter than usual film.


----------



## barryd

Finished both Flack and Upload last night. Flack got very dark and ended on a proper cliff hanger as did upload. Trouble is, nobody knows when the next seasons will be out. Im not sure either as been confirmed. 

Back to looking for something new thats finished!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

For some reason Netflix won't start on my Laptop right now, I have rebooted it, but it fires up, shown the logo red dots on top left then just a black screen with the Netflix name.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2s7gjq56cdj9ag8/20220316_135159.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://techcult.com/fix-netflix-app-not-working/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Method 2 worked.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Try the Adam project, sci fi time travel comedy.


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Try the Adam project, sci fi time travel comedy.


Worth a watch, enjoyed it last night.

Terry


----------



## raynipper

Oh boy Kev. I just watched The Man of Steel you recommended last year. What a long drawn out loada twaddle. Plus I had to endure my wife banging on about being so terrible all through as well.

Also there was not even Tracey Scroggins to ogle at.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Oh boy Kev. I just watched The Man of Steel you recommended last year. What a long drawn out loada twaddle. Plus I had to endure my wife banging on about being so terrible all through as well.
> 
> Also there was not even Tracey Scroggins to ogle at.
> 
> Ray.


Do you not have an *on/off* Switch Raymond? :nerd: or are you an optimist like me and think it will get better in a minute.


----------



## GMJ

We started a new series - *Safe* - last night. It's an 8 parter and shaped up nicely after the first episode so we'll carry on with it.

We also started 2 new series on BBC iPlayer - *Hidden* (a police drama set in north Wales) and *Teacher* (about...err...a teacher in the USA). We'll give them another outing or two as well to see if they are worth it.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> Do you not have an *on/off* Switch Raymond? :nerd: or are you an optimist like me and think it will get better in a minute.


Kev said Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Kev said Jan.
> 
> Ray.


That'll learn ya not to take notice of everything he says. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

*Marley and me*. Marley is an uncontrollable Labrador, me is a newspaper colonist, I enjoyed it.


----------



## raynipper

After going to the cinema to watch Belfast which I fell asleep for the first 20 mins. There were a few comic bits but I always think the whole Irish problem crazy. 
Just tried to watch two bloody crackers films on Netflix. The Power of the Dog and Windfall and both dragged on and on and we were happy when they ended.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Now which is it Raymond

Raymond likes to be bored by films, they helps him sleep
or
He doesn't know how to switch it off
or
He´s just a grumpy old man who loves to grumble. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Oh boy Kev. I just watched The Man of Steel you recommended last year. What a long drawn out loada twaddle. Plus I had to endure my wife banging on about being so terrible all through as well.
> 
> Also there was not even Tracey Scroggins to ogle at.
> 
> Ray.


Just because I suggest it doesn't mean you have to watch it all, you have suggested some right old baba but I don't moan about it turn the bugger off man.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> That'll learn ya not to take notice of everything he says. :grin2:


I never do.


----------



## barryd

The Marvelous Mrs Maisel season 4 is out if anyone watched the others. I really liked them but season 4 so far is rubbish.

Still enjoying resident Alien (Season 2 now) its crackers but fun.


----------



## raynipper

'WE' (the boss) don't do series. It never ends and we only have Netflix for 4 months so we don't do the 'soaps'.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Anyone else watching/watched *Safe*?

Its a cracking little 8 part series. \we have 2 to go I think...and still no clue as to whodunnit!


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> *The Marvelous Mrs Mais**el* season 4 is out if anyone watched the others. I really liked them but season 4 so far is rubbish.
> 
> Still enjoying resident Alien (Season 2 now) its crackers but fun.


I started to watch that a few nights ago and fell asleep :hathat31: so thought it must have been rubbish, should I try it again?

I finished Peeky Blinders, unfortunately season 6 is not here yet, I hope it doesn´t take that long or I´ll have to watch the first 5 all over again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> The Marvelous Mrs Maisel season 4 is out if anyone watched the others. I really liked them but season 4 so far is rubbish.
> 
> Still enjoying resident Alien (Season 2 now) its crackers but fun.


Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I started to watch that a few nights ago and fell asleep :hathat31: so thought it must have been rubbish, should I try it again?
> 
> I finished Peeky Blinders, unfortunately season 6 is not here yet, I hope it doesn´t take that long or I´ll have to watch the first 5 all over again.


Well I enjoyed the first three seasons but it's going nowhere now in season 4 and after three episodes it's getting tedious. I wonder if they changed writers. I'll stick with it as I've watched three seasons of it but you might enjoy it.

I believe it's on Amazon Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah but only season one so far @ £1.89 per episode.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> 'WE' (the boss) don't do series. It never ends and we only have Netflix for 4 months so we don't do the 'soaps'.
> 
> Ray.


Hallo, Peaky Binders is a Series, didn't I read somewhere you have just watched series 6 the last one thatI can't get? Or did I dream that.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I believe it's on Amazon Kev.


Affirmative. Kev will prefer that to

Confirmed. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Affirmative. Kev will prefer that to
> 
> Confirmed. :grin2:


To little too late Gerty.


----------



## JanHank

Free to me.


----------



## erneboy

I thought Belfast was only average and The Power of the Dog was just deadly boring.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> *Marley and me*. Marley is an uncontrollable Labrador, me is a newspaper colonist, I enjoyed it.


Yep, just watched it all the way through without feeling the need to turn it off.
Liked it Jan but still would not have another one.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

It was just a nice little film even though I kept telling him not to let the dog do that:frown2:

I am watching the marvellous Mrs Maisel, I may have slept more than watched, I like the music, it has some good funny bits, but obviously for me also some boring bits otherwise I wouldn’t keep dropping off.


----------



## JanHank

I notice the Black Lives Matter thread is still going strong and it just made me think, I don´t think I have seen any black faces in The amassing Mrs Maisel, unless they are in the audience for a band.


----------



## JanHank

I have tried, but must now give up. Funny enough after saying there are no black people in it one popped up in the Make-up department of the shop Midge has started work in.
I honestly don’t know what Barry has found good about The amazing Mrs Maisel, I find it irritating so must find something new.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think having black, gay, disabled people reflects real life but I hate to have them just as a token so they are all PC I think that is insulting to them and to us.


----------



## raynipper

Just struggled through another American load of rubbish. El Camino Christmas.
Wota waste of time. I'm glad I have now cancelled Netflix.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The title alone would have put me off.


----------



## Webby1

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I think having black, gay, disabled people reflects real life but I hate to have them just as a token so they are all PC I think that is insulting to them and to us.


And the question is who decides.................what's a reflection and what is a token.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just watching tinker tailor soldier spy.


----------



## JanHank

I just watched halfway through Benji then realised it was for children, I don’t mind being a children now and then, but this got very silly so guess what I did, I fast forwarded to the end so it doesn’t appear on my Continue watching.


----------



## GMJ

We finished *Safe* last night. I'd recommend it: we thought it was very good indeed.

We need some new stuff now as we also finished some series on the iPlayer too.


----------



## JanHank

At your recommendation I will have a try at that Graham, there is also a film on my Netflix called Safe.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Doesn't sound up to much, I looked at the kitchen, might give that a coat of looking at


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Doesn't sound up to much, I looked at the kitchen, might give that a coat of looking at


Is that a Confucius he say?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No, he says "man with hole in pocket, he ...........................


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> At your recommendation I will have a try at that Graham, there is also a film on my Netflix called Safe.


It's the 8 part series one. Not sure about the filum.

I didn't get the kitchen comment either tbh!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

"the kitchen" on Netflix.


----------



## GMJ

Gotcha - I've not heard of that programme that's why. Plus the coat reference.


----------



## raynipper

So many recommendations are either series or not found on my Netflix.
We are not keen on committing ourselves to binging in multiple series. Often I put the title in 'search' and it's listed in the side bar but not available to watch. 
By then I'm going off the whole idea.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> "the kitchen" on Netflix.


You see even Graham doesn't understand you sometimes, I would never have guessed it was something on Netflix.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Gotcha - I've not heard of that programme that's why. Plus the coat reference.


What coat reference???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> You see even Graham doesn't understand you sometimes, I would never have guessed it was something on Netflix.


Oh right, it's my fault, not that you're too fick to notice it's on the NETFLIX thread.


----------



## raynipper

:toothy4::-\"

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think some of you are less than compost metal.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Doesn't sound up to much, I looked at the kitchen, *might give that a coat of looking at*


THIS coat reference....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm getting fed up of ejakatin bloody foreigners, I think its fairly obvious, so you have to figure it out.


----------



## JanHank

As soon as started watching *Safe* I knew I had seen it before, but I forgot the plot (as I often do) so I´m watching it again.

I looked back on this thread from the very beginning, it´s quite entertaining if you have nothing beginning better to do.:grin2:
I´m going to have a look at another old one *Mossad* Terry recommended it in 2019 and apparently I enjoyed it.
*Mossad* is no longer on my Netflix it gives m Fauda which I had watched 4 episodes of, but don´t remember when it has 5 Episodes so I don´t know why I stopped watching, maybe because some parts of it has subtitles coz they are talking in a forrin langwidge.


----------



## GMJ

At Mrs GMJ's insistence we started watching the new series of *Bridgerton* last night.

Not my cup of tea at all but Mrs GMJ loves all those period dramas etc.


----------



## JanHank

I had notification the new series was on, I’m sure I watched it, does it have a black Queen in it or some high up Royal?
Peaky Blinders 6 will be on my Netflix June 12th it also told me yesterday.


----------



## GMJ

Yes but she was also in the first series too Jan.

We started to watch S6 of *Peaky Blinders* too but then realised we couldn't remember what had happened in S5...so we stopped watching S6 and have started re-watching S5 to refresh our memories.

We'll revisit S6 later.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Yes but she was also in the first series too Jan.
> 
> We started to watch S6 of *Peaky Blinders* too but then realised we couldn't remember what had happened in S5...so we stopped watching S6 and have started re-watching S5 to refresh our memories.
> 
> We'll revisit S6 later.


I have just watched the whole 5 series because I had forgotten most of it, until I saw it again:laugh:, now I see I don´t get series 6 until June so I may have to watch it all again :frown2:


----------



## JanHank

I´ve finished SAFE, I must say it got on my wick when they kept repeating what we had seen before over and over again.
I´ll have to have a look at the last episode or maybe two of *Bridgerton * before looking at the new series.


----------



## raynipper

They give you a resume before you start the latest series Jan. I put it on for my wife as she loves period dramas but she can't be bothered with 8 more episodes.

I found a film on Netflix tonight I loved as it was hilarious but my wife just could not see anything about it. 'Shimmer Lake'.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

It isn’t something I needed to get the full picture of Ray, just the gist of what it’s about, it is a kind of fantasy thing, nothing to do with reality. I’m part through episode 1 of the new series, but had to surrender half way through because I’m tired and kept dropping off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I looked at Safe too last night, I'll pass, not something I want to inflict on myself since my self birching class ceased.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I looked at Safe too last night, I'll pass, not something I want to inflict on myself since my self birching class ceased.


It was a similar story to Broadchurch, but that was a good series.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I looked at Safe too last night, I'll pass, not something I want to inflict on myself since my self birching class ceased.


Vive la difference!


----------



## JanHank

I looked to see if Calafornication was on, but no still not here, but the Same actor is in Aquarius that I started watching some time ago and didn’t finish, maybe I went away. I must remember to download anything I don’t finish this time.
I abandoned Bridgerton,, I‘m not in the mood for that.


----------



## GMJ

We started watching the latest series of *Killing Eve* on iPlayer last night. It looks just as strangely weird as the previous ones.


----------



## JanHank

I abandoned killing Eve in the first series, I forget why, just because I‘m me I expect.
I am enjoying Aquarius.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Added "trust no one" to my list


----------



## JanHank

Has anyone else seen *Aquarius *? I am really enjoying it, so many different things happening besides the main story which includes Charles Manson, but not a true story.


----------



## barryd

I read the reviews for Aquarius and they put be off a bit and it was also cancelled after two seasons but might give it a go if you think its any good.

Found this tonight. Wasnt sure whether to put it in the TV thread or this one as its on iPlayer but maybe elsewhere. Absolutely brilliant!

*"Mood" *

Funny, dark, honest, tragic and musically brilliant. The best thing Ive seen on British TV (or any TV) since "Its a Sin". The song in the benefits office in episode 2 is pant wettingly funny. Only watched 3 episodes (of 6) so far. Wont be everyones cup of tea but it was a breath of fresh air for me after all the crap Ive watched recently and given up on.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/p0bn2cgw/mood

https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-...nd-sex-work-in-nicole-leckys-bold-fresh-drama


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It looks to be in foreign

https://www.imdb.com/video/vi438089753?playlistId=tt5221584&ref_=tt_ov_vi


----------



## JanHank

Wrong Aquarius Puddle.
Charles Mansons name was a well known Name in the 70is

https://www.britannica.com/biography/Charles-Manson


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looked at that Barry, didn't do owt for us at all.

We watched the full Monty the other night, such a classic, as it Brassed off, northern humour at it its best.

Off topic but speaking of which:-

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-60912374

Seems you have to be southern to do old Bills work, ballcocks, I'm sure in the day it will have been performed up here with regional accents I think it'd be great to go see, might even entice sensible people to go out of curiosity, and a Geordie version would have them rolling in the aisles.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Wrong Aquarius Puddle.
> Charles Mansons name was a well known Name in the 70is
> 
> https://www.britannica.com/biography/Charles-Manson


I think I may have watched that already.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Looked at that Barry, didn't do owt for us at all.
> 
> We watched the full Monty the other night, such a classic, as it Brassed off, northern humour at it its best.
> 
> Off topic but speaking of which:-
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-60912374
> 
> Seems you have to be southern to do old Bills work, ballcocks, I'm sure in the day it will have been performed up here with regional accents I think it'd be great to go see, might even entice sensible people to go out of curiosity, and a Geordie version would have them rolling in the aisles.


Full Monty is coming back as a series with the original cast.

https://www.theguardian.com/film/2022/mar/28/the-full-monty-to-return-as-tv-series-after-25-years

Disney+ though. I hope its not going to be totally lame.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I imagine it will be severely lame at their ages.


----------



## GMJ

Oooo it could all be a bit wrinkly and saggy after 25 years.....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Speak for yourself, I'm a smoove bear


----------



## GMJ

Flab tends to smooth the wrinkles out Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No flab on me mate, all solid fat.


----------



## JanHank

Guess who is getting fed up with *Aquarius* there's too much going on and I get lost who's doing what and there is too much of the Charlie Manson part. I don't know how much of that part is true or made up. 
I have reached the second series episode 3 and there are several a few more episodes left, there is one thing I want to know how it turns out, but the rest is of no real interest so I'm gonna skip to the end today and hopefully find out what happens with his son.


----------



## baldlygo

I have enjoyed watching Inventing Anna and thought it was just based on a book but apparently not. The star, Julia Garner, does a brilliant job. I also liked her as Ruth in Ozarks.


----------



## JanHank

I watched it and recommended i a while back Paul.

I now have your garden as my desktop picture :grin2:

As I am me I´m going to change my mind about *Aquarius* This morning I read up about *Charles Manson*, I knew he was a Cult leader and as soon as I read the name *Sharron Tate and Roland Polanski *it made me read on.
I had no idea just how evil Manson was, Netflix are portraying him well and his *`family´* as he and they called themselves. It´s pretty gruesome, but something that actually happened, not someones imagination, I thought it was making things up, but no.


----------



## barryd

I watched "Coda" the other day which just won best picture at the Oscars I believe. 

Its no wonder I hardly bother with films. Ok it was watchable and at times quite moving but is this the best they can do?


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I watched "Coda" the other day which just won best picture at the Oscars I believe.
> 
> Its no wonder I hardly bother with films. Ok it was watchable and at times quite moving but is this the best they can do?


Have a look at Aquarius Barry, it will probably be up your street with all the blood, guts, head bashing and drug taking >:grin2:


----------



## raynipper

Year but it's a series of many episodes. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Year but it's a series of many episodes.
> 
> Ray.


Barry likes long ones, series I mean.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Barry likes long ones, series I mean.


Its not long enough for me and as I said earlier it got cancelled after just two seasons. Reviews were not great and I dont think it has a conclusion so I gave it a swerve. Let me know if you finish it if it has any kind of wrapped up ending but I dont think it does. Netflix cancel too many series though. Trouble is there are just too many and its weeding out the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film on Netflix last night - *The Great Raid* - about a mission in WW2 in the Philippines to rescue 500 American POW's. It was quite good as it goes.


----------



## raynipper

Yes my wife liked that one G. But it was a bit drawn out for me.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> We watched a film on Netflix last night - *The Great Raid* - about a mission in WW2 in the Philippines to rescue 500 American POW's. It was quite good as it goes.


We watched a prog on TV called submarine last night, in it there was a picture of a newspaper from 1915 and it had the headline " china agrees to japans 21 demands" worth a read there is quite bit on it on Google, I never knew of their involvement in WW1


----------



## JanHank

I will now sit down for the evening and watch a series I started some time back and can´t remember the name :grin2:,
Finished Aquarius last night and really wish I hadn't bothered to go back to it, I don´t recommend it at all, you were right Barry.


----------



## JanHank

The series I had abandoned was another load of old what’s it, Bridgerton.
I’ll find something else tomorrow.


----------



## JanHank

I‘m watching Bridgeton, terrible acting, silly stories, but it’s colourful as my old Mum would have said, and you don’t have to concentrate on it, which at the moment is a good thing for me, my head is all over the place.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Finished Loopers, and watching Mindhunters and the Jimmy Saville thing.


----------



## raynipper

Just struggled through "How it all ends" on Netflix. What a bunch of idiots. Thankfully my subscription ends 12th. April.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I'm watching Bridgeton, terrible acting, silly stories, but it's colourful as my old Mum would have said, and you don't have to concentrate on it, which at the moment is a good thing for me, my head is all over the place.


I really liked Bridgerton. Is that season 1 or 2 Jan? Not watched the latest one yet.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I really liked Bridgerton. Is that season 1 or 2 Jan? Not watched the latest one yet.


You liked this Amateure dramatic stuff, it makes me cringe sometimes with the dreadful a citing. It's the new seria.
It's really good to fall asleep to.


----------



## GMJ

I too have to suffer *Bridgerton* as Mrs GMJ likes it. Basically to my eye, the plot is exactly the same as the first series as far as I can tell. Fortunately we only have 3 more episodes to suffer through.

Irrationally for me, I am also finding it strangely irksome that it has taken positive discrimination too far in terms of the casting, which wouldn't be representative of the time. Also everything is so darned clean, neat and tidy even in the poor areas of the city and people are so clean and well nourished despite it being set in less enlightened times.

Anyway...

Yesterday we watched a film *The Bombardment*, on Netflix. Set in war time Denmark it was very good indeed and I commend it to you. It is dubbed in English from Danish but that doesn't bother me. Some very hard hitting scenes based around a true story from WW2 regarding Operation Carthage.


----------



## raynipper

My wife just loves period dramas but the latest Bridgerton is even a 'bridge' too far for her. She was glued to the first series.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Irrationally for me, I am also finding it strangely irksome that it has taken positive discrimination too far in terms of the casting, which wouldn't be representative of the time.


I found the same when they decided to do the remake of "the darling buds of may" The Larkins" set just after WW2 and they got it totally wrong ruined HE Bates original gentle family life in Kent, not only that they used people you couldn't believe in at all.

I wonder if they called him Master when he was a kid?


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> I too have to suffer *Bridgerton* as Mrs GMJ likes it. Basically to my eye, the plot is exactly the same as the first series as far as I can tell. Fortunately we only have 3 more episodes to suffer through.
> 
> Irrationally for me, I am also finding it strangely irksome that it has taken positive discrimination too far in terms of the casting, which wouldn't be representative of the time. Also everything is so darned clean, neat and tidy even in the poor areas of the city and people are so clean and well nourished despite it being set in less enlightened times.


You have explained my view of it to a T Graham, *I agree with every word* you have said there.

Date 9th April 2022 time 09.12 :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Heck!!


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> You liked this Amateure dramatic stuff, it makes me cringe sometimes with the dreadful a citing. It's the new seria.
> It's really good to fall asleep to.


Like I Said I have not watched season two yet. Pity people say they dont like it as I thought season one was great. A lighthearted period romantic romp with a fresh modern feel. Will reserve judgement until I have seen it.


----------



## raynipper

You just like all the flesh Baz. ............................................ Hummm mee too.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

The one thing I do like about Bridgerton to be fair to it, is trying to spot the pop tunes that they play as classical pieces when they are dancing etc.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> You just like all the flesh Baz. ............................................ Hummm mee too.
> 
> Ray.


I Cant say I had noticed all the pretty young girls in (and out) of those period costumes to be honest Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Official secrets looks good.


----------



## dghr272

‘The Looming Tower’ on Prime highlights well the carnage of 9/11 brought about in no small way by the CIA’s reluctance to share intelligence with the FBI. So unlike the usual USA good guy picture they usually like to paint. 10 episodes that make for compulsive viewing.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watched most of "official secrets" last night very good and nice to see a British film.


----------



## erneboy

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Official secrets looks good.


Great show, and factual. Chilling.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This looks like it might be good, only a six-parter but may go on to more
https://about.netflix.com/en/news/netflix-announces-new-catherine-tate-comedy-series-hard-cell

This too shows promise.
https://www.netflix.com/gb/title/80216172


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sincere apologies for suggesting Hard Cell, absolutely shoite.


----------



## GMJ

We finished the latest series of *Peaky Blinders* yesterday on iPlayer. Cracking stuff again we thought.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watched "Me before you" last night, bit of a romcom but has two of my fave bits of totty, Emelia Clarke and Jenna Coleman.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2674426/


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Watched "Me before you" last night, bit of a romcom but has two of my fave bits of totty, Emelia Clarke and Jenna Coleman.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2674426/


I saw Jenna Coleman first you Twunt! Anyway. Ive seen her in the flesh staggering out of the sea at Flamborough filming Victoria so stick that in yer Pipe and smoke it! I was gonna offer her a lift up the steep bank from the beach on me Scooter but Mrs D didnt seem keen on the idea. Probably cos she had wet hair and didnt want a wet helmet I bet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd be quite happy with Emilia Clarke, Jenna was just a spare.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> I saw Jenna Coleman first you Twunt! Anyway. Ive seen her in the flesh staggering out of the sea at Flamborough filming Victoria so stick that in yer Pipe and smoke it! I was gonna offer her a lift up the steep bank from the beach on me Scooter but Mrs D didnt seem keen on the idea. Probably cos she had wet hair and didnt want a wet helmet I bet.


Dreammmiiiing, again


----------



## erneboy

Neither of them can make toast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

erneboy said:


> Neither of them can make toast.


SERIOUSLY!! who cares.

You have missed your chance Barfy
https://pagesix.com/2020/03/30/dine-with-emilia-clarke-by-donating-to-covid-19-relief-fund/


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> Dreammmiiiing, again


No!! Do you not remember this thread? https://motorhomefruitcakes.freeforums.net/thread/32281/all-happening-flamborough-today

I offered to play the part of a Vicious rogering Pirate but they didnt want to change the script


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As I have said before.

Delusions of adequacy.


----------



## GMJ

Not on Netflix but on ITV Hub, we finished watching *The Thief, his Wife and a Canoe*, last night. We really enjoyed it.

We'll have to start some new series tonight as we have finished all the ones we were watching.


----------



## GMJ

We started watching *McMafia* on Netflix last night. First episode was good so we'll carry on. We also started *Ozark* - the latest series - as well. Good stuff too.

We have also started watching *Hidden* (series 2) on BBC iPlayer: more brooding, grey scenery in north Wales.


----------



## barryd

Binged watched season 1 of this last two nights. Bloody brilliant. Not well known I dont think but really good. Super hot Psycho villain, bonkers cops, whats not to like? 

https://www.sky.com/watch/title/series/0a11fb72-c41c-4c0b-8a60-1af56a78c5a9/we-hunt-together


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not on my Netflix.


----------



## GMJ

We finished watching the last series of *Ozark* last night. Strange ending which does leave it open for more series (even though they have said it was the last).


----------



## raynipper

We gave up after 18 hours as it became a soap. Too time consuming for us.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I have to say we thoroughly enjoyed it and plan to visit the area if/when we do our USA RV trip.


----------



## dghr272

Netflix, Lincoln Lawyer is worth a watch.

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd

GMJ said:


> We finished watching the last series of *Ozark* last night. Strange ending which does leave it open for more series (even though they have said it was the last).


They *said * Bobby Ewing was dead :wink2:


----------



## barryd

Forgot there was a second part to season 4 of Ozark to watch. I quite liked it so will stick the last 7 episodes on the list.

Currently watching Devils which is quite good if extremely complicated. Big financial thriller thing.

Watched the first episode of Gilded Age (Julian Fellows) which is basically an American Downton Abbey. Enjoyed it but saving the rest for the van.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dghr272 said:


> Netflix, Lincoln Lawyer is worth a watch.
> 
> Terry


Yes, we're on episode 3 next, it's well done, a bit like Boston legal but without the humour.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Russian doll is quite amusing once you get into it.


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film on Netflix last night: *Robert the Bruce.*

Good blood stirring stuff it was too!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, might have a stab at that G.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Started watching The Royals last night, not sure if it's any good or not yet, and added Social media to my list


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Started watching The Royals last night, not sure if it's any good or not yet, and added Social media to my list


Social Media?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

OOPS!!

I meant to put "the social network", Liz was bending my ear at the time, and I usually manage to tuner her out.


----------



## GMJ

A goodly use of 2 hours we thought.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lord of war.


----------



## barryd

Very angry at the end of Ozark. Dont want to give anything away in case people are still watching it. Its supposedly the last one but IMO it was open to another series. Awful ending.


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Baz. You just confirmed our decision to stop watching it after 18 episodes.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

It was a good series Ray but I think I had had enough in the end. I was still gripped for the last four episodes but what I had in my head for the ending was just not what happened. Ill just say I wanted some justice and never got it. If nobody on here is watching it ill say what I really think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> It was a good series Ray but I think I had had enough in the end. I was still gripped for the last four episodes but what I had in my head for the ending was just not what happened. Ill just say I wanted some justice and never got it. If nobody on here is watching it ill say what I really think.


Now come on Barry be realistic, how could they ever expect to come anywhere near what you might have in your head.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Looks hilarious but maybe the trailer only shows the best bits.??
Will bookmark it for December when we subscribe to Netflix again.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This is half the problem now Ray, they seem to show too many of the good bits leaving less to actually watch, gone are the days when the poster outside the flicks was all you got, now you get to see most of the plot is given away.


----------



## GMJ

We finished watching the last episode of *The Last Kingdom* on Netflix the other night. We thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watched this on YT, it was good so I'll link it on here.


----------



## barryd

Bump


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

?


----------



## GMJ

We started watching *Barbarians* on Netflix the other night. Only seen one episode so far but looks tasty (although I got th3 feeling that I'd seen it before). So far its about the Romans in what we now call Germany. Its dubbed English but I'd prefer that to subtitles personally.


----------



## JanHank

Now we have the correct one, 

Heike and I have watched the start of the New Peeky blinders, what a load of crap, we have given up and will watch something else.

Alan says Killing Eve is also going the same way.


----------



## barryd

I persevered to the end of Killing Eve. It was ok. Not the ending I would have liked but I did like the characters. Second season of Bridgerton is not a patch on the first but watchable. "Everything I know about Love" on Iplayer not netflix is not bad


----------



## GMJ

We started a new series for us last night: *Stranger Things*. Its a sci fi series and I was dubious at the start (bunch of kids; one goes missing) however the first episode improved so we'll give it another try.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Struggling to find anything worth recommending lately, all mumbles and filmed in the dark.


----------



## GMJ

We just watched the 3rd and last part of *Four Lives* on BBC iPlayer. Its about the real life gay date murders committed by Stephen Port. It was really good: good cast and very gripping. Only 3 parts, well watchable.


----------



## barryd

Watched the new Downton film this afternoon in the van. Much better than the last one. Really enjoyed it. Bit of light-hearted stuff on a rainy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Watched the new Downton film this afternoon in the van. Much better than the last one. Really enjoyed it. Bit of light-hearted stuff on a rainy Sunday afternoon.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> But you got that from a place we can’t go 🙁


----------



## rogerblack

Is that on Netflix? I can only find the TV series there . . .


----------



## barryd

Dunno. It's on the Pirate Bay. Allegedly. It's released on DVD so it must be available somewhere.


----------



## JanHank

On the uk prime it’s available to tent for £3.99 or buy for £7.99


----------



## GMJ

If you have a well developed sense of humour then one series we are watching on Netflix on an occasional basis is *The Young Offenders, *which might be good for you. Its set in Cork and centres around 2 teenage lads and the stuff that they get up to. It's very funny and crude. Each episode is only 30 mins so good as a filler. Strong RoI accents and strong language too!


----------



## Webby1

Don't kn


GMJ said:


> We started a new series for us last night: *Stranger Things*. Its a sci fi series and I was dubious at the start (bunch of kids; one goes missing) however the first episode improved so we'll give it another try.


Just started on Stranger Things..................also a bit dubious for similar ET like reasons.
Is the plot going to expand or just go into endless fantasies and what ifs ................a bit like Lost.

But we are warming to it and we'll get to Kate Bush soon


----------



## dghr272

Bosch has returned on Prime, ‘Bosch: Legacy’. Harry returns as a private investigator with daughter Maddie now a rookie LA patrol cop in a 10 episode drama that’s worth a watch, left with a cliff hanger for another series too.

Terry


----------



## GMJ

Webby1 said:


> Don't kn
> 
> Just started on Stranger Things..................also a bit dubious for similar ET like reasons.
> Is the plot going to expand or just go into endless fantasies and what ifs ................a bit like Lost.
> 
> But we are warming to it and we'll get to Kate Bush soon


We are about 3-4 episodes in on series 1 and finding it quite gripping now. It's all getting a bit sinister.


----------



## GMJ

We have started watching *Anatomy of a Scandal* on Netflix. Good cast and shaping up nicely. It's about a philandering Tory minister who gets accused of rape.


----------



## JanHank

Downtown Abbey film.
We watched it last night, when the king and queen visited Downton. It didn‘t disappoint, I hope there will be more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Series three of The Umbrella Academy started the other day.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Downtown Abbey film.
> We watched it last night, when the king and queen visited Downton. It didn‘t disappoint, I hope there will be more.


Thats the first film Jan. The one we watched the other day was Downton a new Era. I thought it was much better than the first one.


----------



## JanHank

That one hasn’t found it’s way to Prime or Netflix here yet then. 
I wonder why the whole series was free, but you have to rent the films on Prime.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> That one hasn’t found it’s way to Prime or Netflix here yet then.
> I wonder why the whole series was free, but you have to rent the films on Prime.


Downton I expect is a massive money spinner. The series will have made a fortune in advertising and broadcast rights. The movies will also when they are eventually aired in TV. Until then they have to make their money from the viewer


----------



## JanHank

Surprised I just enjoyed a film I have been ignoring because I though it was a special effects film, I suppose it is really because nobody is that clever.
Equalizer 2, tomorrow we will watch 1, doesn’t matter seeing the wrong way round. 😁


----------



## GMJ

We finished watching 2 series on Netflix last night. Both had 6 episodes...and both were very watchable and I'd recommend.

*Barbarians* is set in the forests of Germania and is about the battles/relationship between the tribes there and the conquering Romans. It's dubbed English as the original was in German by the looks.

*Anatomy of a Scandal* concerns the philandering's of a Tory MP and his subsequent court case when accused of rape. It is very cleverly done and quite gripping.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watched Motherless Brooklyn last night, a very good film





__





motherless brooklyn review - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## JanHank

After 3 nights of watching gruesome I need something light to watch. 
2 nights of The Equalizer and last night a Liam Neeson also violent and gruesome film, A walk amount the tombstones.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How about Grace & Frankie? a nice gentle comedy.


----------



## GMJ

We started *Better Call Saul* last night. Happy with the first episode so we'll carry on with it.

Still watching *Stranger Things* too which is quite gripping and right on the edge of being scary without being scary IYKWIM... we don't like horror stuff!


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> How about Grace & Frankie? a nice gentle comedy.


I have seen the whole series Kev thanks, 
Better call Saul I have seen, not sure if I finished it though, but that’s something for me alone to watch. 
We need a film, just Heike and me here now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> I have seen the whole series Kev thanks,
> Better call Saul I have seen, not sure if I finished it though, but that’s something for me alone to watch.
> We need a film, just Heike and me here now.


Ah, okay, did you watch the new series out a few weeks ago too?

The Lincoln lawyer is quite good, cept for the now normal ffs mumbling in the dark.

Man V Bee?


----------



## JanHank

Mr Bean, I have to be in the right frame of mind for him, which is not often.
Grace and Frankie I just had a quick look and I didn't finish them all, got fed up with it. 
I'll have a look later to see what takes my fancy, but it may not be to Heikes fancy 😕.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> After 3 nights of watching gruesome I need something light to watch.
> 2 nights of The Equalizer and last night a Liam Neeson also violent and gruesome film, A walk amount the tombstones.


Try Sons of Anarchy or Banshee. Light entertainment for all the family


----------



## JanHank

I said a film, we watched The Mule a Clint Eastwood film that I had seen when I first had Netflix, I enjoyed seeing it again, but as so often had to guess what some of the actors are saying.


----------



## JanHank

Last night I watched 3 episodes of Queen, no not our Queen or the other Queen, this is about a drag Queen, only 4 episodes.


----------



## JanHank

I finished Queen and enjoyed it very much, something really different, its a Polish production with Polish actors of course, but in English, well I watched it in English-


----------



## JanHank

I am watching 2 series now
'An anatomy of a scandal' Lady Mary from Downton Abbey in it (the actress Michelle Rockery I mean) very apt at the moment.
and The Royals which is quite funny in a silly way.


----------



## Webby1

GMJ said:


> We started *Better Call Saul* last night. Happy with the first episode so we'll carry on with it.
> 
> Still watching *Stranger Things* too which is quite gripping and right on the edge of being scary without being scary IYKWIM... we don't like horror stuff!


Loved all of Better call Saul and as good as Breaking Bad
Now up to series 3 of Stranger Things...................both excellent choices


----------



## GMJ

@Jan - we watched *Anatomy of a Scandal* the other week - very good

@Pete - Series 2 of *Stranger Things* for us so far. We also think it is very well done: seat edge stuff without being out and out scary. (as we don't like frightening stuff...Dr Who is our limit  ).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Great film, Dark waters, also follow this link.









Dupont C8 Lawsuit – Settlement & Recall - Cancer & Ulcerative Colitis


This website details the C8 lawsuits against DuPont & Chemours, including the settlements linked to kidney & testicular cancer and ulcerative colitis.



www.levinlaw.com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Another good one, The Last Castle.


----------



## JanHank

That was good, Nicole Colman in The Interpreter.


----------



## GMJ

*Stranger Things* is getting really gripping now as we approach the end of series 2.


----------



## JanHank

I think this including black people in everything is getting ridiculous, a Jayne Austin 18th century story `Persuasion´ almost had more black actors in than white, 
will they be making a film about African slavery that has white slaves in it. 
I have to say it was poor acting.


----------



## JanHank

Tonight I spent a well worth it 4.99€ on Prime, to watch the film *Downton Abbey 2 .*

It wasn't final I don´t think, another must come.


----------



## raynipper

Robbery.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Tonight I spent a well worth it 4.99€ on Prime, to watch the film *Downton Abbey 2 .*
> 
> It wasn't final I don´t think, another must come.


I thought it was way better than the first film. Yes I bet there will be others. Probably world war 2 next


----------



## JanHank

I watched the whole series twice, once when I was with Heike & Jürgen for 3 months in 2019 and then again just before I took off at Easter, no doubt I will watch it again in a year or two (if I can still work the telly  ) then I´ll watch the 2 films again.
If I can´t find anything else to watch over the winter I might watch Breaking Bad again.
A few of the things I have tried to watch are stupid stories, bad acting or too violent.
The American army stuff they are showing is too much.


----------



## Webby1

It may have been mentioned in the previous 116 pages but if you liked Breaking Bad then Better call Saul is a great spin off. 
After Downton I went back and watched the boxset of Upstairs Downstairs.................I think I really wanted to have been born Upstairs
Also just finished Stranger Things.............a bit gruesome in parts but an interesting storyline.


----------



## JanHank

Webby1 said:


> It may have been mentioned in the previous 116 pages but if you liked Breaking Bad then Better call Saul is a great spin off.
> After Downton I went back and watched the boxset of Upstairs Downstairs.................I think I really wanted to have been born Upstairs
> Also just finished Stranger Things.............a bit gruesome in parts but an interesting storyline.


Oh yes that was another lovely series, I wonder how many of the actors are still alive 
I must now look to see if I can download Downton A 2 and put it on a stick after paying 4.99€ to watch it, I´m not sure if you can download from Prime.


----------



## JanHank

I am watching a series called Hit and Run I´m enjoying it.


----------



## JanHank

Has anyone else seen `HIT & RUN´ I have just finished season 1, but obviously there will be more.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Has anyone else seen `HIT & RUN´ I have just finished season 1, but obviously there will be more.


No season 2 announced yet by Netflix but it sounds good Jan. Will give it a go.


----------



## raynipper

When are they going to reduce the price as they are haemorrhaging members.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Are you talking about Netflix Raymond? I am quite happy paying 7.99€ per month as I can’t get any other English speaking entertainment programs here. In the winter months it’s my saving grace and the last few days being confined to house because of the heat I watch from late afternoon.


----------



## GMJ

We are still getting it for free from my son and I hesitate to ask him how much it is now in case he starts charging me


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan.
I was quite happy paying the €7.99 especially when in Portugal. But then they hiked the fee up to €8.99 for no apparent reason other than greed when we have 200+ channels anyway.

I try to keep within our budget on everything so we don't 'run out'.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

You are very lucky where you live Ray, lots of activity with friends and neighbours some of whom speak your native tongue, I don´t think anyone else who is living over this side of the water leads the kind of life you do, in fact I doubt if many living in their own country have a social life like yours. Maybe if I lived your life I wouldn't want Netflix either and as you admit you have 200+ other Chanels to watch, where from?


----------



## raynipper

Yep, life is busy all the time here Jan.
Especially recently accommodating a homeless widow while she tries unsuccessfully to get all her ducks in order to move onto seeking another house/life in Spain.
I am always amazed at how many holes she keeps digging in. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just watched a very heart moving film.

Philomena


----------



## Webby1

A very moving film sadly based on true events.
Hard to believe Steve Coogan played so many comedy characters in the past.
Of course Alan Partridge, but I particularly liked when he played Paul and Pauline Calf in Three Fights Two Weddings and a Funeral


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I never liked his comedy stuff, I only watched it because Judi Dench was in it, but he was very good in it too.


----------



## JanHank

Finished Better call Saul.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Finished Better call Saul.


Don't give anything away. Still watching the final season.


----------



## GMJ

I think we are on series 2 now. I'm enjoying it, Mrs GMJ less so.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> I think we are on series 2 now. I'm enjoying it, Mrs GMJ less so.


There was a time when I didn’t enjoy it G. but it grows on you after a while, same as Breaking Bad, it took me a while to get into that, then I didn’t want it to end.


----------



## GMJ

Yeh you may be right. She liked BB though but is finding BCS a bit slow moving. Personally I like all the back story. She'll come round...


----------



## JanHank

I have started a new series called Manifest, I expect you call it science fiction, only watched the first episode, it’s quite entertaining, just an unbelievable unreal story.


----------



## GMJ

We finished series 2 of *Stranger things* last night. It really is a good programme albeit a little scary! Looking forward to starting series 3 now.


----------



## Webby1

GMJ said:


> We finished series 2 of *Stranger things* last night. It really is a good programme albeit a little scary! Looking forward to starting series 3 now.


Scary !!!! wait till Series 3


----------



## JanHank

‘Manifest’ has got me, it’s really good in a very different way.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> ‘Manifest’ has got me, it’s really good in a very different way.


Reviews are mixed but your not easy pleased so ill give Ep01 a go.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Reviews are mixed but your not easy pleased so ill give Ep01 a go.


I´m struggling now on episode 14 and there are 16 in the first series, 2 more series after that, I don´t think I am going to survive anymore after this one.


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film on Netflix yesterday called *The Father*.

The film is equally brilliant and equally harrowing. Anthony Hopkins is superb playing a mature gentleman who has dementia. The film is shot through his eyes/experiences and very cleverly done. Great support cast too.


----------



## JanHank

Ray,
Amazon email this morning announcing their Prime prices are going up, I pay annually mostly for the Prime free delivery but it says the monthly price goes up from 7.99€ a month to 8.99€ a month, are you sure your 8.99€ is for Netflix Ray or could it be Prime?


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan, Netflix went up from €7.99 to €8.99 last year.
It's just the cheek once you get sucked in to up the rate. And I have another 'reminder' to re-join today at €8.99. But I can do without them for now as many people have found out.
Don't do Amazon Prime at all.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I only 'do' AP when they offer a month free. I don't watch the telly with them tbh as there is so much on Netflix and the various catch up players for BBC, ITV etc.

My son has AP and we can watch with his log in if we want. We watched Clarksons Farm but nothing else so far but will tune in and watch the second series of that when it's out.


----------



## raynipper

It's just too easy to add another unnecessary monthly outgoing on top of all the other monthlies. Utilities come first and anything else has to be warranted.
Our resident widow friend has recently found out she is still paying off her last iPhone after the contract had ended. Two more monthly debits for a house she has sold six months ago. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I agree Ray

We have just had to add - much against my better judgement and personal views - a monthly dental plan for each of us at £8 a month each. Quite simply it's the only way to get a check up around here despite us being NHS customers. The rule is that the dentists will only see folks with problems, so there are now no regular check ups to be had.

It's 190 quid a year I could do without spending tbh.

Expensive month for us: 600 quid on MH repairs; 650 quid on oil for the house; 400 quid on home insurance...let alone the payment for the new settees!


----------



## barryd

Poor motorhomers complaining about the cost of living.  

Mind you went to our local Chippy yesterday and its gone up two quid to £11 since we went away! Shocking!


----------



## erneboy

£11 for fish and chips, is that for four people? Were you bringing some for next door?


----------



## raynipper

Somehow the last nine months for us has been exceptionally heavy expenditure. 
Two new outer doors, new shower, new TV, new tyres, big car service and wifes big 'O' birthday celebrations in UK and here in France.
Six grand down we wouldn't normally have to find.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Just had a 'Live Chat' with a Netflix rep. I complained about the price increase and their response was better quality shows. I countered that they are mostly repeats now. 
He accepted that and said many people were of a similar view but keep looking as the price might change??

Ray.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> £11 for fish and chips, is that for four people? Were you bringing some for next door?


Nope one but it included peas and curry sauce 

Thats nothing. The prices of takeaway and pub food in Devon and Cornwall were astronomical and the quality generally terrible. At least up here its better quality for the money. 

I think Chippies are in serious trouble here. They have been badly hit by the war in Ukraine I believe.


----------



## JanHank

Fish and chips, used to be 1 shilling and four pence for a fish super when I was in my early teens in the 60is. 🤨

I said this recently elsewhere or maybe on this thread it depends on what you want to spend your money on, I don´t spend a lot on clothes, next to nothing on going out for meals, I may do when on holiday, I don´t stop for a coffee and cake when out shopping, just want to get home after. Wine, beer etc. only occasionally do I drink alone. My Netflix is still 7.99 € a month and if it went up I would still pay it.

I have decided to skip to the last episode of this series of Manifest, its all got too ridiculous for me. Only some series have I stuck it out until the end. I will watch a few films next I think.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Fish and chips, used to be 1 shilling and four pence for a fish super when I was in my early teens in the 60is. 🤨
> 
> I said this recently elsewhere or maybe on this thread it depends on what you want to spend your money on, I don´t spend a lot on clothes, next to nothing on going out for meals, I may do when on holiday, I don´t stop for a coffee and cake when out shopping, just want to get home after. Wine, beer etc. only occasionally do I drink alone. My Netflix is still 7.99 € a month and if it went up I would still pay it.
> 
> I have decided to skip to the last episode of this series of Manifest, its all got too ridiculous for me. Only some series have I stuck it out until the end. I will watch a few films next I think.


Ive watched about ten minutes of it so far and its already ridiculous but intriguing. Its what the Americans call Network TV I think which means it will be a bit lame but ill stick with it for now.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Ive watched about ten minutes of it so far and its already ridiculous but intriguing. Its what the Americans call Network TV I think which means it will be a bit lame but ill stick with it for now.


I wouldn't bother unless you´re into that kind of thing which of course I am not normally, but it seemed such an unbelievable story I'd have a go, but it just got more and more stupid, I skipped 2 and watched the last one while I put my feet up after shopping, it just continues to get more stupid so I´ll strike the rest off.
Have you finished Saul?


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I wouldn't bother unless you´re into that kind of thing which of course I am not normally, but it seemed such an unbelievable story I'd have a go, but it just got more and more stupid, I skipped 2 and watched the last one while I put my feet up after shopping, it just continues to get more stupid so I´ll strike the rest off.
> Have you finished Saul?


Ive watched one episode. Its kind of in the same ball park as "Under the Dome" or "Heroes" and other Sci Fi mainstream American trash. They are lame as hell but sometimes watchable and of course I am into all that science fiction and fantasy stuff. Ive downloaded the rest of Season 1 anyway so will report back. 

I know you said you had finished Saul but I checked and they are not all out yet! seen season six up to episode 7 which was the first part which finished in May but there are another six episodes that started airing in July with three yet to air. The end of episode 7 was a bit of a shocker though. We will save them for the next leg of the big trip.


----------



## JanHank

It didn’t show me there were more to come, it looked final, I am now watching episode 10 I had seen up to 9 and thought that was it as it seemed final.
The start is strange and it’s in black and white so far.


----------



## JanHank

Nothing like Better call Saul its gone to pot after episode 9 which was the end really, had to be. Episode 11 will be on my screen on August 2nd then 12 on the 9th and 13 on the 16th. If they are the same as this one which was 52 mins long then they needn’t have bothered as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## barryd

I think the black and white bits often at the beginning are a look to the Future and Sauls life after Breaking bad which if I remember rightly he was spirited away by the guy in the hoover shop who gives people new lives. This is him in his new life.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I think the black and white bits often at the beginning are a look to the Future and Sauls life after Breaking bad which if I remember rightly he was spirited away by the guy in the hoover shop who gives people new lives. This is him in his new life.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I’m not sure which series it was that began with him eating his sandwich lunch in a shopping mall and he told a boy to get a lawyer, after he had pointed out he was hiding in a Photo Booth, well that’s the Saul in this episode which is all black and white.


----------



## barryd

Yes I think thats at least five years in the Future. Better Caul Saul is I think about four years before Breaking Bad so these clips are after that I think.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Yes I think thats at least five years in the Future. Better Caul Saul is I think about four years before Breaking Bad so these clips are after that I think.


Whatever year it is, judging by episode 11 it’s not worth watching, another series gone off the rails, completely.


----------



## Webby1

JanHank said:


> Whatever year it is, judging by episode 11 it’s not worth watching, another series gone off the rails, completely.


Perhaps it's to illustrate how Saul has now completely "gone off the rails" himself. 
_(Watson I'll make a detective of you yet ) _
Only a couple of episodes left anyway


----------



## GMJ

Please keep any plot discussions to yourselves folks as we are only on series 2 or 3 of it


----------



## JanHank

Webby1 said:


> Perhaps it's to illustrate how Saul has now completely "gone off the rails" himself.
> _(Watson I'll make a detective of you yet ) _
> Only a couple of episodes left anyway


Then it spoils it for any further series, no I don´t like it because to restore him would be totally ridiculous.


----------



## Webby1

Just finished the last episode of "Stranger Things" last night. 
You'll enjoy it Graham @GMJ and I'll give it Elleven out of ten.

Apparently there is to be a Series 5..........when will they stop Running up that Hill
I'd probably give Kate Bush one as well.


----------



## barryd

Currently watching Manifest that Jan mentioned. Utter garbage but for some reason I am still watching. Started watching The Righteous Gemstones which is funny(ish) and Euphoria which is a bit of a dark Teen Drama that makes Sex Education look like the Waltons. Jury is out on the last two.


----------



## JanHank

I’m fed up trying to find a decent series, so tried a film. Gifted hands, a true story and good film.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I’m fed up trying to find a decent series, so tried a film. Gifted hands, a true story and good film.


I know what you mean. Always seem to be struggling these days. Films just dont do it for me or at least very rarely. Ive stuck with The Righteous Gemstones and Euphoria though. Gemstones is watchable but completely batty. Got into Euphoria which won all sorts of awards but it wont be to everyone's taste. Dark and bound to end in tragedy. How they got it past the censors (if there are any) I have no idea. Your "Manifest" series ive managed to watch 11 of. I think its going to be like "Lost" and a lot of those mainstream network TV shows from the States that just goes on and on and never gets anywhere. Its crap but Im still watching it.


----------



## erneboy

Picard?


----------



## Webby1

Yes to Picard.Our recent list has been 
Outlaws
Two Doors down
Sherwood
Lazarus Project
Undeclared War
The Rook
But I do like longer series like Stranger Things or Saul.
If you get to like it there are someimes 6 series to watch. 
Unlike a single film that can sometimes be too long(yes !!) episodes are shorter and become old friends to dip into like Coronation Street. 
Sometimes the treat of a double bill and still plenty more left.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I know what you mean. Always seem to be struggling these days. Films just dont do it for me or at least very rarely. Ive stuck with The Righteous Gemstones and Euphoria though. Gemstones is watchable but completely batty. Got into Euphoria which won all sorts of awards but it wont be to everyone's taste. Dark and bound to end in tragedy. How they got it past the censors (if there are any) I have no idea. Your "Manifest" series ive managed to watch 11 of. I think its going to be like "Lost" and a lot of those mainstream network TV shows from the States that just goes on and on and never gets anywhere. Its crap but Im still watching it.


I did say I soon got fedup with Manifest, in fact I can’t even remember what it was about now 🤔. I fast forwarded through the last 2 episodes of season1 and finished with it all together.
Episode ? something, of Saul last night, Its nothing like the rest and in b/w. Next episode on the 12th.

Uncoupled, NO I watched 2 that was enough. The Marked Heart another one I gave up on.

I‘ll try the others suggestions, maybe I‘ll find one I like, but I don‘t get all of the UK choices.
Last nights film was very good, for my taste, It is a true story about a black brain surgeon. Gifted hands.


----------



## barryd

Pretty sure I tried Stranger things. Looked lame to me. Isnt it full of irritating little kids designed for irritating little kids or am I thinking of something else?

Lazarus Project and the Rook sound intriguing.


----------



## JanHank

Yes I tried stranger things, not my ‘thing‘


----------



## Webby1

barryd said:


> Pretty sure I tried Stranger things. Looked lame to me. Isnt it full of irritating little kids designed for irritating little kids or am I thinking of something else?
> 
> Lazarus Project and the Rook sound intriguing.


It's also suitable for irritating adults  
No likee.........no watchee..................everyone happee


----------



## JanHank

Webby1 said:


> It's also suitable for irritating adults
> No likee.........no watchee..................everyone happee


I knew there was something different about you Peter, but I must say you write very good English


----------



## GMJ

Yes irritating kids but more than enough adult themed stuff in it to hold our interest. It's right on the borderline between not scary and scary for us. We wouldn't like it any more dark tbh.


----------



## JanHank

Webby1 said:


> Yes to Picard.Our recent list has been
> Outlaws
> Two Doors down
> Sherwood
> Lazarus Project
> Undeclared War
> The Rook
> But I do like longer series like Stranger Things or Saul.
> If you get to like it there are someimes 6 series to watch.
> Unlike a single film that can sometimes be too long(yes !!) episodes are shorter and become old friends to dip into like Coronation Street.
> Sometimes the treat of a double bill and still plenty more left.


The only one I have is Outlaws which is a film so I will try that.
Could the others have a different name here, that happens sometimes. 

I watched John Travolta a few nights ago in `A Civil action´ another true story and enjoyed it.


----------



## erneboy

There are two excellent series called The Outlaws.


----------



## barryd

Webby1 said:


> It's also suitable for irritating adults
> No likee.........no watchee..................everyone happee


I wasn't picking. Just wondered if I missed something and gave up too early. I like fantasy, science fiction etc but not if it's a bit 'goonies". Try True Blood. Awesome and absolutely not for kids. 

Managed three more episodes of Euphoria last night back to back. I can see why it won so many awards but dark it is. Do not watch with kids or maiden aunts for sure!


----------



## JanHank

I don´t have any of these unless as I said they have a different title. My Netflix is .com I often don´t have the same as yours

`Good Morning Monica´ could that be `The Outlaws´ It´s a Brazilian Portuguese production.


----------



## erneboy

I recommend IMDB for looking stuff up to discover what's what.









The Outlaws (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb


The Outlaws: Created by Elgin James, Stephen Merchant. With Rhianne Barreto, Darren Boyd, Gamba Cole, Charles Babalola. Seven strangers from different walks of life forced together to complete a community payback sentence in Bristol.




www.imdb.com





Many of the names used by movies and series and even episodes have been used before. It's not unusual to get four or five results in a search but in general the titles being referred to by people here tend to be fairly recent ones.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> I recommend IMDB for looking stuff up to discover what's what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Outlaws (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb
> 
> 
> The Outlaws: Created by Elgin James, Stephen Merchant. With Rhianne Barreto, Darren Boyd, Gamba Cole, Charles Babalola. Seven strangers from different walks of life forced together to complete a community payback sentence in Bristol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the names used by movies and series and even episodes have been used before. It's not unusual to get four or five results in a search but in general the titles being referred to by people here tend to be fairly recent ones.


😫. 2.99€ an episode oh dear no it can´t be that good. 
I tried that IMDB last year Alan, but a lot of it was not on my Netflix.


----------



## erneboy

Perhaps you might look at IMBD this way Jan.

It will sort what's what for you when you see recommendations on here, you can then be sure that you are looking for the right thing, for example which one of the many things called The Outlaws it is that's been recommended. Thus you find that it's not Portuguese and that it has an interesting cast and is well rated. Then, if you like the sound of it and find it on your Netflix.com you will have found the right thing and you will have known exactly what you were looking for thus avoiding Portuguese sidetracks.

Of course if they want additional dosh for it you won't pay, but in time as it gets older it may end up being free and you might watch it then. That wouldn't happen unless you knew which it was and that is what IMDB will tell you.


----------



## Webby1

I looked up the Series of Euphoria you suggested Barry and I read this
_Rue is a 17 year old drug addict, with mental health issues and her life hasn't been going according to plan. After being released from rehab, Rue goes back home, and befriends a trans woman named Jules, who's about to change everything about her world._
That does sound really dark.....................is the same series. But you say it won some awards

Now I agree Stranger Things is a bit ET boys on bikes, but it's lighthearted by comparison.


----------



## barryd

Webby1 said:


> I looked up the Series of Euphoria you suggested Barry and I read this
> _Rue is a 17 year old drug addict, with mental health issues and her life hasn't been going according to plan. After being released from rehab, Rue goes back home, and befriends a trans woman named Jules, who's about to change everything about her world._
> That does sound really dark.....................is the same series. But you say it won some awards
> 
> Now I agree Stranger Things is a bit ET boys on bikes, but it's lighthearted by comparison.


There is a lot more to it than that but yes thats it. I thought it would be an American version of "Sex Education" which was brilliant, hilarious and occasionally moving. Maybe they gleamed some ideas from SE but its very very different. Ill stick with it though as its well acted and explores some difficult subjects although there is still humour. Not for the faint hearted.


----------



## bilbaoman

JanHank said:


> 😫. 2.99€ an episode oh dear no it can´t be that good.
> I tried that IMDB last year Alan, but a lot of it was not on my Netflix.


If you have a good anti virus and add blocker you can watch it for free on 123.com


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> If you have a good anti virus and add blocker you can watch it for free on 123.com


I´m reluctant to try when these alternative places are suggested in case I mess up the computer. Apple doesn't have anti virus apps I don´t think, but I have Addblock.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I´m reluctant to try when these alternative places are suggested in case I mess up the computer. Apple doesn't have anti virus apps I don´t think, but I have Addblock.


I think those sites will drive you nuts. Apart from the risks and constant pop ups and new windows they open if you ever manage to get a film or series to start playing they inevitably stop playing or buffer constantly.


----------



## Webby1

Funnily enough I have seen before the problems you have had @JanHank with watching certain programmes. I had considered sending a PM to refer you to various sites where I download stuff,like the 123 mentioned.
But reading Barrys post he........... is right. It is a minefield if you are not computer confident. 
It took me a while to realise that all those Russian girls didn't really want to meet me


----------



## raynipper

Likewise Farcebook Peter. I keep getting requests from young nubile young ladies requesting to be my friend. 
I have decided Farcebook is 'populated' by a bunch of total nutters.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Likewise Farcebook Peter. I keep getting requests from young nubile young ladies requesting to be my friend.
> I have decided Farcebook is 'populated' by a bunch of total nutters.
> 
> Ray.


Theres a few fruitcakes on Facebook, not sure about nutters.
I had a friendship request from a very forrin name a few days ago, I have of course declined, but when I did that once before and checked on who it was I knew the chap quite well, he was using a nom de plume.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Likewise Farcebook Peter. I keep getting requests from young nubile young ladies requesting to be my friend.
> I have decided Farcebook is 'populated' by a bunch of total nutters.
> 
> Ray.


You make that sound like a bad thing

The Facebook algorithm will just be looking at what you have been searching for Ray and recommend accordingly


----------



## JanHank

Another true story, quite recent, *Yara *I liked it.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Another true story, quite recent, *Yara *I liked it.


I just become a great uncle to a girl called Yara. Bloody hell. I feel old now.


----------



## GMJ

We recently finished series 3 of *Stranger Things*. Lordy, that was good. We are now a few episodes into series 4.

We are still continuing with *Better Call Saul* too and finding it very enjoyable (Mrs GMJ is starting to like it more now too).


----------



## raynipper

Can I ask anyone currently subscribing to Netflix, can you see if an old film called "You know what sailors are" circa 1954 is in their library please? It was hilarious but I have not seen it for 60+ years.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

I guess no one is logging onto Netflix any more then.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Sorry Ray, I forgot.

Edited to add: I just looked Ray - no luck on mine.


----------



## barryd

I couldnt find it anywhere else Ray either.


----------



## raynipper

OK and thanks Guys. I have only found a very old DVD at £14.99 and doubt I will go that route.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1

Now @raynipper you sometimes suggest that posters search on google for their solution(quite rightly)
So Sherlock did a search (oh no not him again)and found this streaming location where you should be able to watch if not download.
THIS LINK


----------



## JanHank

I just tried that link ******* and when I clicked on the sound to come on it told me my Mac was infected with 3 viruses click here blahblah, funny that because I am on the iPad 🥹. Not that I want to watch it, my film tastes have also changed just like my music taste. 😃


Why is the word Sh y l o c k not allowed on here.


----------



## raynipper

Brilliant and thanks very much Peter.
I did search on three different browsers but only came up with the trailer. Must admit I did not find this link.
My 'Malwarebytes' did show it up as unsafe but I'm happy to view the whole film again.

Thanks again.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1

I don't think you get anything free without the risk of Malware or Adware.
I'm sure you know not to click on _*links you need to improve your computer etc etc*. _I know you are already aware that those Russian girls don't really want to meet up...................even if you do pay for their flight.


----------



## GMJ

The link worked for me too Pete

Good find


----------



## barryd

Careful with those dubious streaming sites. They pop stuff up like crazy. The virus threat will be bollox though. Just a way to get you to click on something else.


----------



## raynipper

Yes I can access it on the PC so just tried to bring it up on the 'smart' TV. What a game. Managed to input all the website but then it went all silly and I lost it. So still not sure I can bring it up on the TV yet.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We started watching a 4 part-er on Netflix the other night called *The Secret*. It stars James Nesbitt and is a true story based around a Baptist Church community in Northern Ireland. We have watched 2 now and it is really good.


----------



## raynipper

Well again thanks to Peter I managed to access the site using the cursor on the smart TV after about 30 or 40 mins. Started watching and enjoying this film I hadn't seen for 60 years.
Sadly after 20 mins it started buffering badly as we only have 6 mbps. I did persevere and even lost the site a couple of times but managed to get them back again after much manipulation of the cursor and tabs. 
It was about almost two hours later that friends turned up and I quit out of embarrassment. In part because the film was so corny and in part because it's such a faff to get the site back again.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Is it possible that someone with better wifi could download it onto a memory stick and post it to you Ray. I'll gladly do it if someone tells me how to...


----------



## raynipper

Thats OK G, I have been quenched and satisfied now. I could download onto the PC but wanted to view on the big lounge TV. 

Ray.


----------



## barryd

It's not your poor broadband speed Ray it's the dodgy streaming site. They throttle the bandwidth and they don't allocate enough. Not generally worth bothering with.


----------



## raynipper

It runs OK on the PC Baz but it's me trying to run it through the big TV via another Wi-Fi router. 
I do understand what you mean though about the site. All other streaming sites via the Roku run just fine but couldn't bring up 'streamm4u.ws/movies' in the Roku.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I was without internet since 10 am this morning, we had a flash power cut, I know because the micro-wave said 88888, I thought if I reset the router it would be OK , but no, so fiddle arsing about trying different ports on the router thinking I might have plugged it into the wrong one, no joy, at 4.30 I checked still not there, then a few minutes after there it was, back again. We went shopping in between so didn't really miss it. 😁


----------



## GMJ

Ours has been playing up all afternoon: off and on. I suspect maybe its adverse weather conditions with all the thunder storms that are purportedly about.


----------



## barryd

Just watched this. 

The Duke https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Duke_(2020_film)

Helen Mirren and Jim Broadbent. I'm not normally a great lover of films but this was a good watch. Good fun, excellent acting and a true story I had no idea of.


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Just watched this.
> 
> The Duke https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Duke_(2020_film)
> 
> Helen Mirren and Jim Broadbent. I'm not normally a great lover of films but this was a good watch. Good fun, excellent acting and a true story I had no idea of.


Was that on Netflix Barry?


----------



## barryd

GMJ said:


> Was that on Netflix Barry?


It might be I dunno as I downloaded it off the piratebay before we came away. Michelle gave me a list.


----------



## JanHank

Watched a film called ‘Emperor‘ tonight, a Spanish production with English dialog. I enjoyed it.

I don’t like this scruffy 8 o’clock shadow with beard on men though.


----------



## GMJ

We finished watching the 4 parter *The Secret* the other night. It was really good and based on a true story set in Coleraine starting in 1991. It starred James Nesbitt. I don't want to say too much in case it spoils it for anyone who wants to watch it. Gripping stuff though.


----------



## JanHank

I have watched FreeVee a new Amazon freeview, I started watching Bosch tonight, the ads are not too long. I haven’t explored it properly yet so don’t know how much difference there is between that and Prime.




__





What is Freevee? Amazon's new free streaming service explained | Radio Times


Here is a complete guide to Amazon's new free streaming service, Freevee, as we take a look at its shows and how easy it is to get on Amazon Prime Video.



www.radiotimes.com


----------



## raynipper

What are you watching it on Jan?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> What are you watching it on Jan?
> 
> Ray.


On my TV through the firestick, but as it’s an Amazon freeview and you are a Prime member you must surely also be able to get it.


----------



## raynipper

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh so not 'free'' then. As I am not a member.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh so not 'free'' then. As I am not a member.
> 
> Ray.


This is the thing that you and Kev swapped a load of messages about on another thread 2 days ago Ray. Kev said it is free and you also signed up for it but couldn't get it on your TV...remember?

Starting from post #498 on page 25 of this thread...









What's on't telly


We finished watching The Responder last night. Only 5 episodes long and very good viewing. Well worth watching!




www.motorhomefacts.com


----------



## barryd

Finished Better call Saul the other night. I am going to disagree with Jan, we enjoyed the last few episodes and it was a good ending. No spoilers but I do wonder if that will be the end of it or if there is scope to do anything else with the whole breaking bad / Saul stories.


----------



## GMJ

We are just coming to the end of the 3rd from last series so have 2 full series to go which I have downloaded to play whilst we are away. I love it and even Mrs GMJ is coming around to it now too.


----------



## barryd

I reckon I'll start watching breaking bad again for about the fourth time. Every time I do I pick up on new stuff and it might be more relevant after completing Saul.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I reckon I'll start watching breaking bad again for about the fourth time. Every time I do I pick up on new stuff and it might be more relevant after completing Saul.


When was the last time you watched it? I´ve only watched one series twice and that was Downton Abbey and that was after nearly 3 years. 
Must be something else to watch. I´m going to see a bit more of Bosch now.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> When was the last time you watched it? I´ve only watched one series twice and that was Downton Abbey and that was after nearly 3 years.
> Must be something else to watch. I´m going to see a bit more of Bosch now.


Probably a couple of years ago with Michelle away in the van. We often end up watching stuff away that I have seen before.


----------



## JanHank

I’m on E10 of the new Bosch, Another one of those scruffy dirty looking faces with what I reckon must be the 2200 hours shadow.
The series is good though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I started watching "The Royals" last week I was about to bin it when it started to get a bit better.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I started watching "The Royals" last week I was about to bin it when it started to get a bit better.


Is this the Royals that has nothing to do with the real Royals or the English comedy series on TV.
I watched that some time back. so far back I _think_ I enjoyed it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yup..


----------



## JanHank

That was the second time I have seen ’The cider house rules’, Staring Michael Caine and Tobey McGuire, I don‘t think the first time was on Netflix, but I don’t know where else I could have seen it. 
As it was made in 1999 and we didn’t leave until 2005 maybe on TV in the UK.
I enjoyed it.


----------



## JanHank

I had Netfix and all the other stuff trouble last night, I now have bruises at the top of both arms to prove it. The Firestick stopped working, first it told me I had to sign into my internet, which I did, at least 6 times and it wouldn’t connect, it told me to contact Amazon support which I did and spoke to a lovely chap in Capetown South Africa , to cut a long half hour story short I had to unplug the device from the back of the TV after disconnecting th3 TV from mains, this is how I got the bruises because the TV is screwed to the top of the cabinet and leaves about 4 inches between wall & TV and I had to find the HDMI slot to plug in again and that was a sod having to do it by feel. Well It finally worked, I thought, praised the chap for his help and said goodby after we chatted for a bit 😁 I just love talking to young men. So I then selected something to watch, it was almost 10 pm. Pressed to start and it started winding up, the circle went round and round and round, got as far as 20% and stuck there. Contacted Amazon again and spoke to a female in South Africa who was more concerned about the way I paid my Amazon bill, just before I lost my rag with her she told me to do the same as the chap did and being a good girl I did as I was told and unplugged, but couldn’t get the blessed thing back so told her I would have to call the shop I got it from for someone to come and sort it out for me. After letting Motley out I was going to get ready for bed, but though5 I’d have one more go at plugging the stick in SUCCESS and even success with the last but one episode of Saul, that was a waste of time, but after watching all the other series’s I just have to know how it all finishes 6 years later from the main series's.


----------



## raynipper

You can always call me Jan and chat. I can lie about my age as people say I sound young. Plus I can tell you to start again.  

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> You can always call me Jan and chat. I can lie about my age as people say I sound young. Plus I can tell you to start again.
> 
> Ray.


There was a bit more to it than switch it off and switch it on again, I just told you the hard bit which was reaching behind the TV, I have huge bruises at the top of both arms this morning, looks terrible, good job it’s cooler and I can wear long sleeves now.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> You can always call me Jan and chat. I can lie about my age as people say I sound young. Plus .
> Ray.


You’re not gonna include me in your Merry Widow clan Ray Nipper, I don’t share my men, it’s all or nothing at all,


----------



## JanHank

I have just checked to see when Bosch Legacy Season 2 comes out, May 2023
Thanks to the early renewal and the veteran savvy of the Bosch production team, we expect *Bosch: Legacy Season 2 *to premiere on Amazon Freevee in *mid 2023*, with our best guess being March-May of 2023.

Blast I will have forgotten about season 1 by then and have to watch all over again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't get that here but it looked ok in the trailer.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Don't get that here but it looked ok in the trailer.


That helps to make up for all the series you talk about that I can´t get 😁


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's annoying though that we all get different stuff.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It's annoying though that we all get different stuff.


I wonder why, I have Netflix.com is there a different one for each country?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.netflix.com/gb/


----------



## JanHank

When I click on your link Kev it just brings up my normal Netflix

BTW Bosch Legacy is on Freevee.


----------



## raynipper

I get "Welcome Back" start your subscription again??

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr

This looks intriguing, on Netflix from today. Boy from Forest of Dean goes rogue.









 Tiger King, Tech Tycoon Edition: the wild tale of the millionaire who ran for president while wanted for murder


Faked heart attacks, poisoned dogs and mind-altering substances are just part of this truly bizarre documentary on John McAfee – the software pioneer who fled police




www.theguardian.com


----------



## JanHank

I have it, will watch it tonight.

I have watched 3 episodes of Kloe, a German production in English, I can’t make my mind up if I should continue watching or not 😏









An Assassin, Fall of Berlin Wall, and a Run For Revenge: 'Kleo' Is Finally Streaming on Netflix - Netflix Junkie


Netflix has released Kleo, following a female spy betrayed by her family and her recruiters who vows to take revenge on everyone.




netflixjunkie.com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't like the way they do documentaries these days, they seem to have very little content just photos or short film clips, and are mainly people you have never heard of talking about someone they met once or their friends.

One they have done but not released yet is about the bloke from Colne/Burnley who was the first man in over 100 years to start a new bank, David Fishwick no idea how it'll be presented but he's a very interesting man.



https://twitter.com/FishwickDavid?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


----------



## JanHank

*The bank of Dave* not on my Netflix yet, hopefully it will be, I would love to watch it. It isn´t 
How many of those things have I said that I do or don´t do so I don´t worry about heating the house in winter. ?
It´s surprising how many self made men and women leave school with no qualifications and make a hobby into a business, I married one and he didn't do too bad for himself in a one man business.
I had an uncle who also left school at 14 with no qualifications, he also had a one man business as a motor mechanic, but he was chosen to fix all the police cars and taxies.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I did say it is not released yet.


----------



## JanHank

Glandwr said:


> This looks intriguing, on Netflix from today. Boy from Forest of Dean goes rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger King, Tech Tycoon Edition: the wild tale of the millionaire who ran for president while wanted for murder
> 
> 
> Faked heart attacks, poisoned dogs and mind-altering substances are just part of this truly bizarre documentary on John McAfee – the software pioneer who fled police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


I started watching *Running with the devil *while I had my lunch, For me it’s one up on watching paint dry. The photography is appalling, I think I could have done better with my Panasonic. As for the man himself, not someone I could come close to liking. I’ll go back to Kleo.


----------



## Glandwr

Thanks Jan saved me, I was just intrigued by the plot outline.


----------



## JanHank

Glandwr said:


> Thanks Jan saved me, I was just intrigued by the plot outline.


Don´t take my word for it, have a quick shifty it might be up your street, that was just my opinion and that doesn't always count for a lot


----------



## JanHank

K l e o (I have to write it like that because spellcheck keeps altering it to Kloe or Kleopatra ☹ ) Anyway it’s beginning to have a bit of subtle humour and I’m getting quite attached to it.


----------



## JanHank

Finished it, bit silly really, but as it was supposed to be DDR times it was kind of compelling for me.


----------



## Webby1

We really enjoyed Breaking Bad and Better call Saul and I know @JanHank you did not enjoy the last few episodes of Saul. 
We finished it tonight and I have to agree it was both black and white and rather bleak.
But how do you finish fantastic ?


----------



## JanHank

Webby1 said:


> We really enjoyed Breaking Bad and Better call Saul and I know @JanHank you did not enjoy the last few episodes of Saul.
> We finished it tonight and I have to agree it was both black and white and rather bleak.
> But how do you finish fantastic


In my opinion it would have been better to stick 2 more episodes onto the last season instead of the long drawn out, filling in time rubbish they put into the last season it would have been better, but the last season just spoilt it for me.


----------



## barryd

But will there be more or another spin off? It's possible apparently.

Anyone watching Passport to Freedom still? Quite enjoying that one.


----------



## JanHank

Which one were you supposed to watch first, Breaking bad or Saul, as we saw a face from breaking Bad in Saul‘s last lot I assume that was supposed to have happened during the six year gap.


----------



## GMJ

We watched BB first and now are ploughing though Saul. It's really interesting to see faces crop up in Saul and remembering thing from BB. I'm guessing in a perfect world you'd watch Saul first as it is set before BB and builds up all the characters back stories ready for BB but I don't think it matters to me tbh.


----------



## barryd

Except Saul gives away a lot of the stuff that happens in BB towards the end. There are several characters in Saul that are in BB.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We watch BB and really enjoyed it but abandoned Saul as it was crap from the start


----------



## GMJ

No come on Kev ...tell us what you REALLY think....


----------



## barryd

Hmmm, interesting argument. Which is best Saul or BB? I certainly don't agree with Kev. Enjoyed them both equally I think. Both become darker like with most things as they progress. The entire saga though is a work of genius how its all interlinked.


----------



## Webby1

JanHank said:


> Which one were you supposed to watch first, Breaking bad or Saul, as we saw a face from breaking Bad in Saul‘s last lot I assume that was supposed to have happened during the six year gap.


I think your excellent deductive skills are letting you down here Jan. 👽 
Better Call Saul was a spin off from Breaking Bad and was made afterwards, even though it portrayed events that happened before.I suppose you could have not watched BB until Saul came out, then watched Saul and then went back to BB.But I think that would have been even more complicated than it sounds.
I've not watched any of the Star Wars movies since 1976 because I'm waiting to watch the final prequal first


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We just felt Saul was using too much BB footage, and the acting wasn't of the same calibre, we have so much good stuff to watch these days on YouTube, Netflix, Prime, NowTV etc so we binned it.


----------



## JanHank

Webby1 said:


> I think your excellent deductive skills are letting you down here Jan. 👽
> Better Call Saul was a spin off from Breaking Bad and was made afterwards, even though it portrayed events that happened before.I suppose you could have not watched BB until Saul came out, then watched Saul and then went back to BB.But I think that would have been even more complicated than it sounds.
> I've not watched any of the Star Wars movies since 1976 because I'm waiting to watch the final prequal first


Not complicated at all dear Homes (are you still smoking the pipe) I watched Breaking Bad first, then Better call Saul, I gave up on both after a few episodes, but first Alan told me to keep watching BB it would grow on me and it did, then Barry said to persevere with Saul and so I did and loved it until they spoilt it for me with the last season which I thought was crap. That's what I really think, but not being a robot my curiosity wouldn't allow me not to watch it. Maybe if they have another season it will be better considering where he is now 😁. Mustn't say any more because Graham is still watching it.


----------



## erneboy

So am I , so no spoilers please.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The butler did it.


Oops.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> So am I , so no spoilers please.


Somehow I don´t think it could be explained anyway Alan, as always so many twist and turns.


----------



## JanHank

A good film ‘The death of a son’ with Lynn Redgrave playing the part of the Mother, a true story


----------



## GMJ

Re BB and BCS: we loved BB and I am loving BCS. Mrs GMJ is less taken with the latter however it is starting to grow on her.

Anyway we finished the last episode of the last series (to date) of *Stranger Things* last night. Now that has been very gripping TV I reckon!


----------



## JanHank

On episode 4 of * `Delhi Crime´ *where the criminals soon give up and spill the beans. Strange acting, a bit like kids acting at times.


----------



## barryd

Finished Passport to Freedom tonight in the van. Very good mini series about the Angel of Hamburg in WW2.


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film last night on Netflix called *Rogue Agent*. Very good it was too. Based on a true story...









Rogue Agent (2022) - IMDb


Rogue Agent: Directed by Declan Lawn, Adam Patterson. With James Norton, Matthew Douglas, Rob Malone, Marisa Abela. The extraordinary and chilling story of career conman Robert Freegard who masqueraded as an MI5 agent and fooled people into going into hiding, and the woman who fell for him, and...




www.imdb.com


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Finished Passport to Freedom tonight in the van. Very good mini series about the Angel of Hamburg in WW2.


Unfortunately not on my Netflix or did you find it somewhere else?


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Unfortunately not on my Netflix or did you find it somewhere else?


Somewhere else. It's on UK TV play though which is free I think but probably won't work for you 









Watch Passport to Freedom Series & Episodes on UKTV Play


Wartime drama about a clerk at the Brazilian Consulate during World War II who falls in love with a diplomat.




uktvplay.co.uk


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Somewhere else. It's on UK TV play though which is free I think but probably won't work for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Passport to Freedom Series & Episodes on UKTV Play
> 
> 
> Wartime drama about a clerk at the Brazilian Consulate during World War II who falls in love with a diplomat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uktvplay.co.uk


It tells me to remove my adblock and then I bet it will say, not available in your area, or something similar.
Maybe it will arrive on Netflix or Prime someday.


----------



## JanHank

That was very informative, proves beyond any reasonable doubt the English law at least is an Ass.
*The Puppet Man* I had to watch it all, unbelievable how gullible some people can be, I hope to goodness I stay alert enough not to get caught by a rogue Like this evil barstuard. Parts were played by his actual victims and families.


https://www.netflix.com/tudum/articles/the-puppet-master-surprising-facts-from-the-con-mans-journey


----------



## GMJ

We started watching a new series last night, downloaded from Netflix. It's called *The Last Czars* and the title sums up its content really. Unbeknownst to us it is a docudrama however it is more 'drama' than 'docu' so far, so it doesn't spoil it. The first episode was good, so we'll carry on with it. I think there are around 6 or 8 episodes in total.


----------



## raynipper

Might be interesting if anyone is interested.

A British man who is on the run after injuring two French police officers in central France is reportedly a notorious fraudster who is the subject of the recent Netflix documentary ‘The Puppet Master: Hunting the Ultimate Conman’. 
Martine Laporte, the mayor of Vidaillat, the village i Creuse where the incident took place, says she believes the suspect is 51-year-old Robert Hendy-Freegard. 
Hendy-Freegard – who also goes by the name of David – is a conman known for masquerading as an MI5 agent to scam victims. 
He was sentenced to life in prison in the UK in 2005 for kidnap and fraud, having been accused of extorting £1million from his victims and dubbed ‘The Puppet Master’ by Scotland Yard. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Might be interesting if anyone is interested.
> 
> A British man who is on the run after injuring two French police officers in central France is reportedly a notorious fraudster who is the subject of the recent Netflix documentary *‘The Puppet Master´ *Hunting the Ultimate Conman’.
> Martine Laporte, the mayor of Vidaillat, the village i Creuse where the incident took place, says she believes the suspect is 51-year-old Robert Hendy-Freegard.
> Hendy-Freegard – who also goes by the name of David – is a conman known for masquerading as an MI5 agent to scam victims.
> He was sentenced to life in prison in the UK in 2005 for kidnap and fraud, having been accused of extorting £1million from his victims and dubbed ‘The Puppet Master’ by Scotland Yard.
> 
> Ray.


I watched the 3 part series *`The Puppet Master´* the night before last, I hope the catch him, de-lock him and put him away for life, meaning life, in France, they didn't manage to keep him in prison for his life sentence in the UK, an appeal and he was freed.


----------



## raynipper

I was tempted to re-join just to watch that series Jan. Was it worth it.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I was tempted to re-join just to watch that series Jan. Was it worth it.?
> 
> Ray.


Worth paying 8.99€ just to watch that one series, no of course not, but you will no doubt after a time watch something else.
He is a real trickster and the people he tricked play their own parts, I found it compelling to watch, true emotions not exaggerated by actors.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> We watched a film last night on Netflix called *Rogue Agent*. Very good it was too. Based on a true story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue Agent (2022) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Rogue Agent: Directed by Declan Lawn, Adam Patterson. With James Norton, Matthew Douglas, Rob Malone, Marisa Abela. The extraordinary and chilling story of career conman Robert Freegard who masqueraded as an MI5 agent and fooled people into going into hiding, and the woman who fell for him, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com


This is the dramatised version of what I watched *The puppet Master *with the real people Graham.

He is the bag of doodoo the French are now after.


----------



## raynipper

Hummmmm, can't wait now and it's not often films grab me like this.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Might be interesting if anyone is interested.
> 
> A British man who is on the run after injuring two French police officers in central France is reportedly a notorious fraudster who is the subject of the recent Netflix documentary ‘The Puppet Master: Hunting the Ultimate Conman’.
> Martine Laporte, the mayor of Vidaillat, the village i Creuse where the incident took place, says she believes the suspect is 51-year-old Robert Hendy-Freegard.
> Hendy-Freegard – who also goes by the name of David – is a conman known for masquerading as an MI5 agent to scam victims.
> He was sentenced to life in prison in the UK in 2005 for kidnap and fraud, having been accused of extorting £1million from his victims and dubbed ‘The Puppet Master’ by Scotland Yard.
> 
> Ray.


Good spot Ray. That's the film I posted about the other day - *Rogue Agent*

We started watching series 2 of *Top Boy* on Netflix last night.


----------



## JanHank

*Under Fire *fire fighters in Ostend, I’m at episode 4 and there are 10 of them. Some very dramatic stories, I wonder if I’ll last the course 😁 its nice to watch because of all the handsome men 🥹


----------



## Relyat

"Top Boy" top series!!


----------



## JanHank

Relyat said:


> "Top Boy" top series!!


😁 I´ve got that one, I will have a look at that tonight I expect its better than Under Fire


----------



## JanHank

Relyat said:


> "Top Boy" top series!!


Is this the same one you are talking about Colin (I think your Colin aren’t you?) Starts off with drug gangs?


----------



## Relyat

Yes and yes. 
I loved it but Mrs R had a problem with the dialect.


----------



## JanHank

Relyat said:


> Yes and yes.
> I loved it but Mrs R had a problem with the dialect.


You have to get your ears tuned in, but that's difficult for some people.
Just about to watch episode 2 now.


----------



## Relyat

True, I was used to it but Mrs R wasn't and it took her a while. 
I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## JanHank

Already finished season one, it´s very compelling to watch.


----------



## JanHank

Still watching *Top Boy. 😳*

There’s a new saying to replace “ya know” that I hadn’t heard until this series “init” Like the Welsh “ Isn’t it” they say it all the time, almost after every sentence and a senseless additive I hope it isn’t being said everywhere as “like” “ ya know” and “I mean” we’re or maybe still are being said.


----------



## GMJ

I think the Welsh 'isn't it' is rather a myth as I have lived and worked in Wales for many years as well as being born and bred here and can't recall any over use of the phrase at all.

We do say that we'll do something " now in a minute" though  ...well at least I say it anyway!! 

We had a night off from Netflix last night and binge watched the first 5 episodes of the 1970's sitcom The Good Life. I bought the box set for Mrs GM for Xmas last year so we started watching them last night. All classics.


----------



## JanHank

One of our favourites that was, the lawn rotavator is memorable,


----------



## GMJ

I think they all fall into the classic series' where everyone is/was funny. I think Fawlty Towers and Father Ted are the same for me as well in that regard.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> I think they all fall into the classic series' where everyone is/was funny. I think Fawlty Towers and Father Ted are the same for me as well in that regard.


Strange as the last 2 never grabbed me, Faulty Towers was too silly, Father Ted I think I may have seen one or two, but not memorable. I also didn't watch Monty Python, I only really know that from the same old clips that are shown over and over again so I assume the rest of it was as I remember `that's silly´ 😁


----------



## raynipper

You gotta have a sense of humour Jan. Python and Faulty were and still are hilarious if you can see the irony.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Father Ted had a massive impact. It was one of several factors that wrenched control of Ireland away from the Catholic church. It used humour to expose the absurdity of the clerics. Undoubtedly it was funnier, and shocking, if you appreciated the significance of that.

It got the mick establishment apoplectic.


----------



## JanHank

Father Ted is on YouTube, I can get it on my FireStick which means I can sit in a comfy chair to watch, _I will give it a go_ (as they say)
And don´t you be so saucy Nipper, I have a sense of humour, but I am a bit choosy as you should know by now.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Father Ted had a massive impact. It was one of several factors that wrenched control of Ireland away from the Catholic church. It used humour to expose the absurdity of the clerics. Undoubtedly it was funnier, and shocking, if you appreciated the significance of that.
> 
> It got the mick establishment apoplectic.


Every episode as funny as the last I think. Dermot Morgan taken WAY too soon...RIP.


----------



## JanHank

An entirely different kind of roll for his lordship of Downtown Abbey in *I came by* a film.


----------



## GMJ

We finished watching *The Last Czars* on Netflix last night. It's a docu- drama with around 6 episodes I think. Very watchable and more drama than 'docu'.


----------



## JanHank

If you are a Ricky Gervais fan there is what I believe is a new one man show on Netflix, I watched it last night and although I am not a fan, in places it was very funny especially when he can’t tell the joke because he’s laughing so much himself. I think it may not last for long on there as there are no holds bared and he even says himself in places, “that will be cut”.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> If you are a Ricky Gervais fan there is what I believe is a new one man show on Netflix, I watched it last night and although I am not a fan, in places it was very funny especially when he can’t tell the joke because he’s laughing so much himself. I think it may not last for long on there as there are no holds bared and he even says himself in places, “that will be cut”.


Think your talking about "Supernature" Jan. Yes it's brilliant. I love the way he doesn't give a flying ferk. Very good and it offends all the right people 



https://www.tomsguide.com/news/ricky-gervais-netflix-controversy-why-this-comedy-special-is-blowing-up-the-internet


----------



## JanHank

That’s the one, not really funny if you just read the words, it’s how he says them “It’s the way I tell em “ someone used to say.
I really don’t like him though, not my kind of comedian, he just happened to be first on the comedy list last night and as I didn’t want to start anything I would get hooked on as it was close to bed time I thought, Barry’s always on about this bloke and how funny he is I’ll give him another chance. Most of it was not to my taste, but a few bits were very funny, so funny I have forgotten what they were 😂


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> That’s the one, not really funny if you just read the words, it’s how he says them “It’s the way I tell em “ someone used to say.
> I really don’t like him though, not my kind of comedian, he just happened to be first on the comedy list last night and as I didn’t want to start anything I would get hooked on as it was close to bed time I thought, Barry’s always on about this bloke and how funny he is I’ll give him another chance. Most of it was not to my taste, but a few bits were very funny, so funny I have forgotten what they were 😂


I like him as his view on the world, whit and his refusal to conform or side with any genre, political outlook or trend is similar to mine. He really doesn't give a sh1t and doesn't care who likes it or not. You can't pigeon hole him. I think his TV stuff and writing is just brilliant. The fact that he manages to offend probably everyone at some stage pleases me.


----------



## JanHank

He doesn't offend me, often I think it´s childish humour, a little boy thinking he is behaving like a grown up, Mmm, yes, well, I think I know you quite well


----------



## JanHank

Nothing better to do as it’s been raining for a few hours so watched knives out
and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Might be interesting if anyone is interested.
> 
> A British man who is on the run after injuring two French police officers in central France is reportedly a notorious fraudster who is the subject of the recent Netflix documentary ‘The Puppet Master: Hunting the Ultimate Conman’.
> Martine Laporte, the mayor of Vidaillat, the village i Creuse where the incident took place, says she believes the suspect is 51-year-old Robert Hendy-Freegard.
> Hendy-Freegard – who also goes by the name of David – is a conman known for masquerading as an MI5 agent to scam victims.
> He was sentenced to life in prison in the UK in 2005 for kidnap and fraud, having been accused of extorting £1million from his victims and dubbed ‘The Puppet Master’ by Scotland Yard.
> 
> Ray.


He was caught in Belgium on the 2nd of September. Robert-Hendy-Freegard-Conman-tried-murder-French-cop-caught-Belgium-manhunt.html


----------



## GMJ

We started watching a new series to us on Netflix last night... *Vikings: Valhalla.*

On first showing it looks quite good. 8 episodes of an hour length I think. Its a sequel to the first series and set 100 years after that so no problem if we missed that.


----------



## JanHank

’Stay Close’. James Nesbitt Eddie Izzard and Richard Armitage. I watched it last year I know, but I’m getting old and forgetful so forgot what it was about until I started watching it, I still can’t remember how it finishes and I’m now on episode 6. It’s good anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We started watching Suspect on TV with James Nesbitt the other day (don't let him take your kid for a haircut) but had to stop watching it, he's a good actor but seems to play really dark characters nowadays, he is good in Cold feet though, dunno if there is another series coming of that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Will there be Cold Feet series 10?


*Yes there will be*. ITV confirmed in a statement that the much loved drama would be returning for a tenth series. However, fans will have to wait a while before Adam, Karen, Jenny, Pete and David reappear on our TV screens as the show is taking a hiatus.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Will there be Cold Feet series 10?
> 
> 
> *Yes there will be*. ITV confirmed in a statement that the much loved drama would be returning for a tenth series. However, fans will have to wait a while before Adam, Karen, Jenny, Pete and David reappear on our TV screens as the show is taking a hiatus.


We loved that series, there must be many more since we left in 2005 I wonder if I can buy them all as a Christmas present to myself 🤔


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cold-Feet-Complete-Collection-DVD/dp/B00EQ30D1S/ref=asc_df_B00EQ30D1S/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=310819086948&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15779168930388947518&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006553&hvtargid=pla-626689923997&psc=1


----------



## JanHank

Yes I had a look on Amazon Kev, thanks I can get series 1 -9 for 52.13€ I think that will keep me entertained for a while


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cheaper here, not in order but you can sort that out



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cold+feet+full+episodes


----------



## JanHank

It doesn't tell you which series or episodes that I can see Kev, all just muddled.

It´s all front to back


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes I noticed that, quality is a bit shoite too sadly, but sequence is S1 E1, S1 E2, S1 E3 etc.


----------



## JanHank

I think I would rather treat myself and watch a decent picture, I don´t remember the last time I bought myself anything just for me, not the house, probable the fire stick which was 2 years ago.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Might be best, I don't even know where my DVD player is, not used it for yonks, I took all the DVDs to the charity shop.


----------



## JanHank

I have one connected to the Mac and another that plays both DVD and VHS, the latter has not been used for ages, I just tried to turn it on and discovered it has been disconnected. There are so many wires and scart plugs in a big jumble behind the satellite receiver and amplifier I will need to get someone to sort them out, I think they have been like that since I had the new amplifier 2 years ago.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just find any disconnected ones and tease them out, I used to use a white marker to number them when I had a lot, I forgot I have a 5 mtr HDMI lead on the floor behind the TV so I could in theory watch DVDs from the old laptop.


----------



## JanHank

There are only 2 HDMI socket on the TV so that will be why it´s not working, 1 is for TV and 2 is for the firestick. I will be able to watch it comfortably on the 27" Mac so no problem.


----------



## JanHank

*For Life* is a new series I’m watching and it’s good. There are 2 seasons the first one has 13 episodes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wonder if this remake will be any good.






But I think this is the best Wednesday Addams anyway.


----------



## GMJ

We finished watching the second series of *Top Boy* last night. Cracking series again.


----------



## JanHank

Last Night finished seris one of *For Life *stayed up until 00.30 it is so good.


----------



## Relyat

Top Boy. The best thing I've seen on TV for years.


----------



## JanHank

Relyat said:


> Top Boy. The best thing I've seen on TV for years.


For life is as good, about an innocent black man imprisoned and he becomes a lawyer while in prison, really interesting as you can’t predict whats going to happen next.


----------



## Relyat

I'll add that to my list.


----------



## JanHank

Only 3 more episodes of series 2 of *For Life *my oh my it’s really serious and moving stuff, COVID and BLM both included.


----------



## Relyat

I looked on Netflix earlier but couldn't find it.


----------



## JanHank

Relyat said:


> I looked on Netflix earlier but couldn't find it.


Maybe not in Spain yet, it's new on mine so maybe it will come to you later, there's often things on the English Netflix that are not in Germany.


----------



## Relyat

I didn't know that. 
I'll keep checking.


----------



## JanHank

Relyat said:


> I didn't know that.
> I'll keep checking.


Quite a lot on my Netflix I can't watch in English, a few weeks ago I found an English production, forget what it was, but it was recommended on here, the audio was in German only .
Another that is only in German is The Bridge I started to watch it, but it was too much of a struggle because there was so much I couldn't understand then it takes the enjoyment out of watching. 
I can't recommend *For Life *enough, I look forward to sitting down in the evening to watch it and then it's a real fight with sensibility to turn it off and go to bed😁.


----------



## barryd

Those of you watching Top Boy have you watched all four seasons? I can't remember if I watched it or not but season 1 and 2 were on C4 back in 2011-2013. Netflix picked it up for S3 and S4 years later..

Sounds my sort of thing but I don't remember watching it back then.


----------



## Relyat

Yes, I've seen it all. 
It took Mrs R some time to tune in to the dialect, but even she enjoyed it. 
One of the unusual facets of the series is the way that it develops, unlike some which are just slightly different stories around the same characters and situation.


----------



## JanHank

It looks as if I have only seen season 1, season 2 is now on my list and it doesn't look as if I have seen it.
Just looked back and I have only said I had finished season 1 so I have season 2 to watch when I finished for life.
I see I For Life was a series on BBC television.

watch


----------



## erneboy

Must look for that. Have any of you seen Hidden Assets, it's a good show. Can't say if it's on Netflix.


----------



## JanHank

I have just realised Nicholas Pinnock played Leon in Top Boy. & Aaron Wallace in For Life


----------



## Relyat

erneboy said:


> Must look for that. Have any of you seen Hidden Assets, it's a good show. Can't say if it's on Netflix.


I remember seeing the first episode but for some reason we didn't see the rest of it. 
Another to go on the list.


----------



## GMJ

We started watching *Lost in Space* on Netflix last night. The jury is still out for us but we'll give it another go.


----------



## erneboy

I thought that it started well enough but in due course it went too silly and too far off the original plot for me, but then so many things start well and become absurd. 

I liked the first two series of Goliath well enough but the third went off the rails.


----------



## JanHank

*Hidden Assets *is one more not on my Netflix. 
I had seen the 2 Top Boy series that I have, but 3&4 are not here yet.


----------



## erneboy

Apparently Hidden Assets is on BBC iPlayer, can you watch that?


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Apparently Hidden Assets is on BBC iPlayer, can you watch that?


I think I tried it but not available here, I will try again when I‘m on the Mac or maybe I can get it on the firestick, I‘ll have a go later.


----------



## JanHank

Started a new series last night called *The Lincoln Lawyer *I am finding it quite entertaining and funny how he gets people off the hook.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Apparently Hidden Assets is on BBC iPlayer, can you watch that?


The iPlayer, I first have to have a VPN so many of them and all chargeable and complicated to install what I see.
I think I have said this before some time back, I´ll keep myself entertained with Netflix and YouTube.


----------



## Relyat

I read "The Lincoln Lawyer" years ago and enjoyed it. 
Regards VPN, I'm reasonably handy with a lot of stuff, but computers and technology are a real struggle for me. 
I found Streamlocator and use that it's $5.00 a month and is beautifully simple. It's only any use for TV but I wouldn't be without it now.


----------



## JanHank

Well come-on then giss a link, I can only find some kind of router to buy.


----------



## Relyat

As you desire... 




__





App - StreamLocator


Streamlocator App for FireTV and Android




www.streamlocator.com


----------



## JanHank

I’ve been with the Lincoln lawyer tonight so will look at this tomorrow, thank you.


----------



## GMJ

We finished watching *Vikings:Valhalla* last night. It's an 8 parter and if you liked the Lost Kingdom series, then this is for you. We really enjoyed it.


----------



## JanHank

Finished *The Lincoln Lawyer *and enjoyed it very much, Garcia Rulfo, who I have never heard of before, is very dishy,


----------



## raynipper

Just seen this. (658) Hunt the Kaiser's Cruisers! (1/2) - The Caravan of Sailors | Documentary series on the German Navy - YouTube 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

No thank you, that’s for men.


----------



## GMJ

We started watching *Liar* on Netflix the other night. It's a very good UK psychological thriller. I think there may be a second series of it out out/coming out too.


----------



## raynipper

I think that was on Tele last year as I loved the twists and turns. Yes two series.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Only Liar I have on Netflix is a stupid American comedy Liar Liar and I couldn't bring myself to watch that.


----------



## JanHank

It was a struggle, but I have just finished the second series of Capitani, such bad acting.


----------



## JanHank

*Blonde* supposed to be the life of Marilyn Monroe, they missed out the bit everyone will remember, "Happy Birthday Mr. President" it got a thumbs down from me.
Tonight I will watch the documentary about her, with tape recordings from people who new her. Don´t ask me why I wanted to watch the film, it was the first thing to appear last night so gave it a go, I started so I´ll finish with what might be the truth.


----------



## JanHank

That was interesting.


----------



## JanHank

*A Jazzman’s blues





*


----------



## JanHank

I´m watching some good films lately, tonight 2 films with Liam Neeson and both very good. *Ice Road *and *The Marksman *on Prime.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Finished *The Lincoln Lawyer *and enjoyed it very much, Garcia Rulfo, who I have never heard of before, is very dishy,


We are watching that but I keep forgetting to press the Netflix button.


----------



## barryd

Anyone watching This England? It was on Sky I think not Netflix.

I downloaded them all the other day. Seen two so far and it's not bad although so far Boris Johnson is getting off lightly.


----------



## erneboy

I haven't bothered. I read a review saying it's too kind to Johnson, showing him mainly as doing his best and having a few unlucky breaks.









This England review: If you can stomach the material, this show is hugely watchable
 

Michael Winterbottom’s dramatisation of UK’s Covid response portrays former prime minister as buffoonish and vain yet essentially well intentioned




www.irishtimes.com













This England review – so sympathetic to Boris Johnson it is absolutely bananas


Kenneth Branagh’s impression of the former coward-in-chief is spot on, but Michael Winterbottom’s Covid drama is leaden, artless and a disservice to all those who died




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Relyat

Not seen it but apparently he is portrayed very sympathetically.


----------



## barryd

Cummings is coming across as the bad guy at the moment and Johnson just a bumbling fool after two episodes. I'll watch it all and let you know what I think.


----------



## JanHank

Obviously not me. I´m into my Liam Neeson, watching a third film called Taken 2,, I don´t know if there was a one, I´ll have a look when I´ve finished this one, I know there is a 3.
I am of course laughing at it because he is sooo skilful at beating up 6 men at once and the car chase is hilarious. I have a strange sense of humour don´t ya know


----------



## erneboy

He's from Ballymena, they are hard men there.


----------



## GMJ

Willie John McBride played for Ballymena...so yes, definitely a hard man.

I used to visit the Michelin factory there during my first career.


----------



## erneboy

Neeson is also a Willie John.


----------



## Webby1

JanHank said:


> Obviously not me. I´m into my Liam Neeson, watching a third film called Taken 2,, I don´t know if there was a one, I´ll have a look when I´ve finished this one, I know there is a 3.
> I am of course laughing at it because he is sooo skilful at beating up 6 men at once and the car chase is hilarious. I have a strange sense of humour don´t ya know


Yes you really do have a strange sense of humour............try Taken 1................that might test your sense of humour. 
This film is the one before Taken 2 and 2 before Taken 3............................now that's humour


----------



## JanHank

I only have* Taken 2 *on my Netflix now that’s a very strange thing, not funny at all.
Are you telling me you can watch the car chase without laughing, or him fighting off half a dozen men and walking away without hardly a scratch, of course it’s funny, no way could you relate that to real life.
I do have a series of Taken on Prime, now on episode 5 and finding that very entertaining with what they can do with mobile phones and cctv, big brother really is watching. It’s Entertainment Webby, not to be taken as truth. A super Chase across the rooftops was really good, somersaulting over obstacles and jumping from roof to roof, I look at all these things and wonder how it’s done, it doesn’t stop me enjoying it.
Primes _*Taken *doesn’t Star Liam Neeson._


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan and after killing 50 people including a police cheif gets on a plane back home. Ha ha.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I am now on season 2 episode 2 of *Taken *this is really entertaining 😁


----------



## JanHank

Hasn´t anyone else seen this series *Taken *on Prime, the second series is even funnier than the first and I am sure they are supposed to be humorous, they are just so crazy. Now off to watch episode 12 of series 2.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Hasn´t anyone else seen this series *Taken *on Prime, the second series is even funnier than the first and I am sure they are supposed to be humorous, they are just so crazy. Now off to watch episode 12 of series 2.


The reviews are not great.


----------



## raynipper

It's pathetic. imho.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I have thoroughly enjoyed it because it so ridiculous it makes it very funny, too me anyway.


----------



## Webby1

Thank you Jan for pointing out to me "_It’s Entertainment Webby, not to be taken as truth." _I might have confused it with reality
As I suggested you should watch Taken 1 (the film)and not this nonsense, which as you point out does not contain Liam Neeson.
Now if Liam Neeson and Steven Seagall were in a fight ???
Just started watching Bloodlands Series 1 with James Nesbitt doing a great job of playing James Nesbitt


----------



## JanHank

Webby1 said:


> Thank you Jan for pointing out to me "_It’s Entertainment Webby, not to be taken as truth." _I might have confused it with reality
> As I suggested you should watch Taken 1 (the film)and not this nonsense, which as you point out does not contain Liam Neeson.
> Now if Liam Neeson and Steven Seagall were in a fight ???
> Just started watching Bloodlands Series 1 with James Nesbitt doing a great job of playing James Nesbitt


Blimey you take a long time to answer the door. I really enjoyed the 2 series it was so absolutely out of this world it was almost non stop laughing for me and I am sure that was the hole point of it, don´t you laugh at the Bond films ?

Bloodlands is on my Amazon but payable and I still only have Liams Taken 2 on there.


----------



## barryd

Update on This England about the pandemic. We watched the last two episodes today and I would say don't bother. Way to much padding with focusing on random people dying and not enough focus on why it was all such a mess. Johnson got off way too lightly IMO but of course he did come across as a complete tit.

The guy playing Matt Hancock though was absolutely spot on with his voice. It could have been so much better had they really stuck the boot in. Plus it only covered the early part of 2020.


----------



## JanHank

Another Neeson film tonight, but forget what it was called 😁 this time he plays a man his own age and he can still beat up or kill half an army on his own and have a car chasing a rubbish collecting truck. The film just happened to be there when I opened Prime tonight I didn’t look for it.


----------



## GMJ

\we finished watching series 1 of *Liar* the other night. Very good indeed. 

We started watching *The Empress* last night, a period drama based on the Habsurg Empire in the 1860's. It's dubbed from German and quite fast moving. In episode 1 they managed to cover all the ground in terms of the main plot line, that Bridgerton took a whole series to cover!


----------



## raynipper

As I remember the second series of Liar it was just as gripping.

Ray.


----------



## Relyat

Currently watching Dahmer. 

Dark subject, but riveting viewing. The lead actor is brilliant.


----------



## erneboy

We're enjoying Kin.


----------



## JanHank

Relyat said:


> Currently watching Dahmer.Dark subject, but riveting viewing. The lead actor is brilliant.


I started watching Dahmer before I got onto the Taken, It certainly is a dark subject



erneboy said:


> We're enjoying Kin.


Looks as if it´s a film Alan if I have the right Kin, started off with the little boys Dad being taken away by police, is that the same one?


----------



## erneboy

A series Jan. Very recent.









Kin (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb


Kin: Created by Ciaran Donnelly, Peter McKenna. With Charlie Cox, Clare Dunne, Aidan Gillen, Emmett J Scanlan. Kin tells the story of a fictional Dublin family embroiled in gangland war and speaks to the enduring unbreakable bonds of blood and family.




www.imdb.com


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> A series Jan. Very recent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kin (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Kin: Created by Ciaran Donnelly, Peter McKenna. With Charlie Cox, Clare Dunne, Aidan Gillen, Emmett J Scanlan. Kin tells the story of a fictional Dublin family embroiled in gangland war and speaks to the enduring unbreakable bonds of blood and family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com


if you are watching it on Netflix it isn´t on mine.


----------



## erneboy

I don't do Netflix, but I do mention stuff I'm enjoying so that if it's on there those who use only Netflix can check it out.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> I don't do Netflix, but I do mention stuff I'm enjoying so that if it's on there those who use only Netflix can check it out.


 Have you never had Netflix Alan?


----------



## erneboy

No Jan.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> A series Jan. Very recent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kin (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Kin: Created by Ciaran Donnelly, Peter McKenna. With Charlie Cox, Clare Dunne, Aidan Gillen, Emmett J Scanlan. Kin tells the story of a fictional Dublin family embroiled in gangland war and speaks to the enduring unbreakable bonds of blood and family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com


Sounds good that Alan. Will give it a go.


----------



## erneboy

Did you watch Hidden Assets Baz?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

erneboy said:


> No Jan.



Well if you do don't worry Alan, you can get tablets for it.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> I don't do Netflix, but I do mention stuff I'm enjoying so that if it's on there those who use only Netflix can check it out.


Can I ask: what do you have/what do you watch it on then Alan? AP?


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> Did you watch Hidden Assets Baz?


I had to Google it but yes I remember watching that one. Ok I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> I had to Google it but yes I remember watching that one. Ok I think.


Ouch, early onset right there.


----------



## JanHank

Dahmer is a true story


----------



## GMJ

We watched *Hidden Assets* too. It was very good.

We finished the first series of *Lost in Space* last night. Amazing scrapes and how to get out of them!! It was good enough viewing so we'll carry on with Series 2 I think.


----------



## JanHank

Continued watching Dahmer, it‘s unbelievable, but this is a true story from 1978 to 1991. I will say no more.


----------



## GMJ

I'm guessing its about Jeffrey Dahmer Jan? The American psycho nutter?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> We watched *Hidden Assets* too. It was very good.
> 
> We finished the first series of *Lost in Space* last night. Amazing scrapes and how to get out of them!! It was good enough viewing so we'll carry on with Series 2 I think.



Danger Will Robinson, Liz and I both watched the original and this remake, it gets a bit shaky in some episodes but was ok overall, season 4 comes out next November.


----------



## GMJ

The title reminded me of Pigs in Space...






...which was a spoof of the original Lost in Space I guess.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not the best thing to come out of the muppets.

I thought this was the best thing they did.


----------



## JanHank

Rev Jessie Jackson has just featured in Dahmer. I have just listened to Dahmer being interviewed by a TV reporter.


----------



## Relyat

Quite eerie seeing how similar he is to the actor who plays him.


----------



## JanHank

Relyat said:


> Quite eerie seeing how similar he is to the actor who plays him.


And what an actor. I have just finished the whole series which I believe was as much to the truth as it could be and as you said to start with the acting by all artist was superb.


----------



## GMJ

We started series 2 of *Liar* last night - so far so good. We also watched episode 2 of *The Empress*, which is also shaping up nicely too. Mrs GMJ is partial to a period drama and I like the historical setting and background and I haven't seen anything else regarding the Habsburg Empire before.


----------



## JanHank

I have just watched the first episode of *The Empress* I will now watch episode 2, love this sort of stuff when it´s well done.


----------



## GMJ

It's fast moving too which I like.

Are you watching it in the original German or with the dubbed English Jan?


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> It's fast moving too which I like.
> 
> Are you watching it in the original German or with the dubbed English Jan?


What do you think 😁 Thats why I have netflix. I should try German, but when English is offered thats what I choose. Maybe I will watch a second time in the original language.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm finding that a lot of stuff seems to be filmed in the dark (cheaper sets) over dubbed with music to loud, and people who either mumble or speak ina sort of loud whisper and no my hearing is perfect apart from tinnitus but that doesn't affect what I hear.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm finding that a lot of stuff seems to be filmed in the dark (cheaper sets) over dubbed with music to loud, and people who either mumble or speak ina sort of loud whisper and no my hearing is perfect apart from tinnitus but that doesn't affect what I hear.


I don’t think anyone will disagree with that Kev, is there a petition to bring back plain audio speech, its only in the last few years the whisper has been fashionable. The first series I particularly noticed it in was ‘Designated surviver‘.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good series that, I think they killed it off.

A petition wouldn't work, Autistic licence.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> It's fast moving too which I like.
> 
> Are you watching it in the original German or with the dubbed English Jan?


I finished the first series, just as it was getting really interesting and I don´t have a second one yet.


----------



## GMJ

We take things a little slower than you Jan. We watched Ep 3 last night.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> We take things a little slower than you Jan. We watched Ep 3 last night.


Misread your first mention of it Graham, I thought you had seen the first series 😕. Once I get interest in something I have to keep watching till its over, there are only 6 episodes. I expect you know it´s a true-ish story.


----------



## GMJ

Sorry I misled you. We are on Ep3 of series 1 of The Duchess. 

The court of the Habsburgs has brought back distant memories of when I studied European History for A Level...and the pretty inevitable demise of the Habsburg Empire.


----------



## JanHank

Picked out my next series, apparently I have seen series 1, but I don´t remember, there are 3 series all together so I´ll start at number I *Who Killed Sara *


----------



## JanHank

I’m still plodding on with *Who killed Sara *I wouldn’t recommend it though, I have finished series 2 so have to see 3 as well otherwise I could die not knowing who killed her.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JR did it.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> JR did it.


Someone has already been deaded and. came back to life.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Were they in the shower?


----------



## JanHank

I’ve finished it, well I saw the last episode after skipping 3, it got so ridiculous I couldn’t stand it any longer so just skipped to the last episode and that was such a load of rubbish, please give me something interesting to watch.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Were they in the shower?


No but one wasn’t in the coffin.


----------



## JanHank

Found something to watch, but first I had to watch the last episode of series 1 of Lupin, I enjoyed the first series and the second looks good as well.


----------



## Webby1

Not sure if these are on Netflix but we have just enjoyed The Inside Man with David Tennant,Stanley Tucci and Dolly Wells. The scenes on the death row in America are hilarious......no really.
We often watch shows if we like the actors..................The Walk In stars Stephen Graham from Line of Duty and I believe written by Jed Mercurio from LoD...........we're starting it tonight.


----------



## GMJ

We finished watching *The Empress* last night. We enjoyed it and found it better than most period dramas we have seen.

Our lad has subscribed to Sky now as well so tonight we will start watching the new Game of Thrones spin off series on there I think.


----------



## JanHank

I couldn´t find anything to watch in a hurry last night so just opened the first thing that came along, _John Wayne Gacy_, I only watched a bit of it and decided I had had enough, looked this bloke up on the internet --https://www.britannica.com/biography/John-Wayne-Gacy. Seems there was an really evil evil spirit roaming the US in the 1970is


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah.

The Donald


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched a series on there a while ago that was really good called "A person of interest" not on mine anymore   I was hoping to re-watch it.


----------



## JanHank

That was very interesting, *A Call To Spy, *true story about women spy‘s in WW11


----------



## raynipper

I think my wife watched it some time ago as she is always glued to WW2 and especially SOE.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

The Rolling stone I watched, about the life and death of Brian Jones, interesting.


----------



## GMJ

We finished the second series of *Liar* last night. Both series are very good and are to be recommended.


----------



## raynipper

*Netflix conman Robert Hendy-Freegard appears in court in France*
*The Briton, who was the subject of a Netflix documentary, is being held in Limoges in connection with the attempted murder of gendarmerie officers*


Ray.


----------



## JanHank

They will have to put him away forever because if he is free he'll continue conning people.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan but as he deliberately ran into a French Gendarme, he will get a serious sentence.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Webby1 said:


> Not sure if these are on Netflix but we have just enjoyed *The Inside Man* with David Tennant,Stanley Tucci and Dolly Wells. The scenes on the death row in America are hilarious......no really.
> We often watch shows if we like the actors..................The Walk In stars Stephen Graham from Line of Duty and I believe written by Jed Mercurio from LoD...........we're starting it tonight.


Just got all excited because it will be on my Netflix next week, I love David Tennant, first saw him 3 years ago in Broadchurch one of the first Netflix things I watched, he is a super actor.


----------



## JanHank

There are loads of new things coming next week on my Netflix.
I heard on TV yesterday or the day before they are going to put advertisements on Netflix soon.








Ads Are Officially Coming to Netflix. Here's What That Means for You


After years of resisting commercials on its streaming platform, Netflix is now introducing an ad-supported tier to its service.




time.com


----------



## raynipper

All I see are repeats.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> All I see are repeats.
> 
> Ray.


Blimey Ray are you looking at the same Netflix as me, there are dozens if not hundreds of different things to watch, knowing what's good to watch is something else.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I looked at getting a Netflix account yesterday and saw the ad option, no thanks Netflix, think again.


----------



## raynipper

I keep getting Netflix telling me to subscribe again so I can watch where I left off. Just about everything they promote I have either seen or have no interest in. Soap type series. So I'm going to resist until December 1st.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Best 7.50€ I spend every month. and there seem to be one or two more who like it 200,000 odd. 🤣


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan. But mine is €8.99 and Netflix has lost one million subscribers in the last 18 months.
I will re subscribe as and when I want to and not when they keep bombarding me to do so.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1

JanHank said:


> Just got all excited because it will be on my Netflix next week, I love David Tennant, first saw him 3 years ago in Broadchurch one of the first Netflix things I watched, he is a super actor.


Recently you do seem to have developed a liking for serial killers and mass murders viz references to Jeffrey Dahmer and John Wayne Gacy 

Have you seen David Tennant in Des, as our own home grown killer Dennis Nilsen.
A really chilling but matter of fact performance.


----------



## JanHank

No Des on my Netflix, I did watch him in a film a few weeks back, there are a few different stories on this series, forget what its called, but he was being questioned about his stepdaughters murder in this one, very disturbing story, but not a true one.


----------



## Webby1

It seems to be on Amazon Prime @6.99 for the Series. 
Only 3 episodes but if you like David Tennant ?


----------



## JanHank

If I get desperate to see him 😁 but there’s so much more to watch. I have just found a series called Notre Dame only 12 mins into it so no time to judge yet.


----------



## JanHank

I forgot to mention its based on the real fire of Nortre Dame in 2019. New on Netflix 6 episodes.


----------



## raynipper

I will be interested to hear you have made it to episode 2 Jan. Does not sound very gripping.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Well I’m on episode 4, its a bit weak, too much going back on things, I dislike that, you see the same scene over again instead of starting at the beginning and flowing to the end. Not unwatchable though, I have started so I‘ll finish it tomorrow.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan. But mine is €8.99 and Netflix has lost one million subscribers in the last 18 months.
> I will re subscribe as and when I want to and not when they keep bombarding me to do so.
> 
> Ray.


Free for us as my lad subscribes and up to 3 different people can sign on at once I believe. We also have BT Sports and Sky as well, through his Now TV subscription.


----------



## raynipper

Oh thanks G, rub it in won't ya.
Many of our friends also piggyback onto their relatives accounts but as yet we don't have that luxury.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Free for us as my lad subscribes and up to 3 different people can sign on at once I believe. We also have BT Sports and Sky as well, through his Now TV subscription.


Didn’t someone say in the video they were going to or thinking about stopping the password sharing? I’ll have another listen.
here you are, 









Using Someone Else's Netflix Password? A Crackdown Is Coming in 'Early 2023'


Netflix will officially start charging for password sharing in early 2023. Here's what that means for you.




time.com


----------



## GMJ

Sorry Ray.

I'm sure that you must know someone who has a spare capacity don't you?

It might be changing for us next year as my lad knows of someone who loads an Amazon Firestick with everything for a year at £70. It's dodgy but he knows of mates who have been doing this for years and it works.


----------



## JanHank

I watch Netflix, prime, YouTube and a few more things on a firestick, I still have to pay Netflix and Prime to do that though.


----------



## raynipper

Not as yet G. Our two sons don't have a Netflix account and they piggy off their inlaws. Cousins are already full of their family's piggy's. 
Somehow it's always us that helps out everyone else but lose out going the other way.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Didn’t someone say in the video they were going to or thinking about stopping the password sharing? I’ll have another listen.
> here you are,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using Someone Else's Netflix Password? A Crackdown Is Coming in 'Early 2023'
> 
> 
> Netflix will officially start charging for password sharing in early 2023. Here's what that means for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com


On the Standard Plan 2 screens and 2 users can watch at the same time (on the Premium Plan its 4 I believe). I have read that they are bringing in a £2.49 charge for home sharing sometime next year but as I said to Ray above, it may not affect us anyway.


----------



## JanHank

Finished NotreDame, nothing to get excited about, it included some silly side stories.


----------



## JanHank

We used to cycle 14 miles to Ely when I was a teenager. Netflix have been filming there. A beautiful cathedral, I must have been in there a few times, but can´t remember what the inside was like.


----------



## JanHank

Would the real Bernstein please stand up.
I think makeup did a good job.


----------



## JanHank

deleted posted twice.


----------



## JanHank

I’m watching freevee Troppo an Australian series it’s good so far I’m on episode 2


----------



## JanHank

.


----------



## barryd

Unfortunately I feel netflix has gone the same way the video industry did in the 80s and early 90s. More content less quality. Big budget promo videos promoting yet more crap. Hordes of series cancelled after one or maybe two seasons. All about maximising profit rather than encouraging quality writing and ideas. I worked as a consultant for one of the biggest car park companies in the UK for a while. Their target parker was someone who just stayed an hour or two. Maybe netflix is the same. 

Lets have more of Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones and True Blood!


----------



## JanHank

Only have breaking bad. 
There are a lot of Spanish, Mexican, Swedish and other foreign stuff that isn’t up to scratch, several because of the English translations making the acting sound so bad. I thought I’d try FreeVee tonight and Troppo was the first up.


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film on Netflix yesterday afternoon called *The Forgotten Battle*. It is about the battle for Shelde (an area with a river bordering northern France, Belgium and the Netherlands) and shows it through the perspective of 3 characters: British, German and Dutch. It was quite an interesting way to pass a couple of hours.


----------



## JanHank

This Australian series is very good. I’m on episode 6 next.
I can also watch it on the iPad through Amazon Prime, I didn´t know that until just now.


----------



## JanHank

I have finished Troppo and hopefully there will be another series in the making as I really enjoyed it.


----------



## erneboy

Many of the Aussie TV dramas are very good. There are lists on the net.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Many of the Aussie TV dramas are very good. There are lists on the net.


I have just found something called Reelgood that shows lots of series, I have to sign up for it, is that a good idea?


----------



## erneboy

I don't know anything about that Jan. Check what's on there I guess.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I have just found something called Reelgood that shows lots of series, I have to sign up for it, is that a good idea?


Never heard of it but it appears to be safe. For signing up for stuff like this its worth having a few unused gmail accounts I think or one thats not your main email address. Thats all I did just now, signed in with gmail on an account that I dont really use. Will have a look.


----------



## GMJ

We just watched a really good film on Netflix - for the second time - called *The King* which is about Henry V: his ascension to the throne and culminating in the Battle of Agincourt.

Certainly more entertaining than reading the play


----------



## erneboy

I've long been grateful to Edwin Blackadder for punching Shakespeare up the gob.


----------



## GMJ

I'm with you on that Alan, definitely


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Never heard of it but it appears to be safe. For signing up for stuff like this its worth having a few unused gmail accounts I think or one thats not your main email address. Thats all I did just now, signed in with gmail on an account that I dont really use. Will have a look.


I think I need a VPN for it as it´s coming from America and it´s payable anyway so I´ll forget that, all too complicated for my brain.


----------



## JanHank

I give up trying to make a new email address for Motley 😁 after I did it , so many questions so much stuff to read which of course I don´t, it´s only an email address.


----------



## raynipper

AOL always allowed me seven e-mail addresses. I keep all seven on the go but can change as and when.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Started watching House of the Dragon, the Game of Thrones Prequel this afternoon. Seems ok so far.

Has anyone watched the series Yellowstone with Kevin Costner? I saw it when I was browsing that site Jan linked to. Thought I might give it a go.


----------



## erneboy

Let me know about Yellowstone Baz. I think we watched a bit of the first episode and thought it far fetched, I think.


----------



## erneboy

Watching Shetland just now. Seen that Jan? 7 seasons, it's pretty good. Can't say if it's on Netflix.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Watching Shetland just now. Seen that Jan? 7 seasons, it's pretty good. Can't say if it's on Netflix.


Not seen any of these being mentioned, somehow I have never been attracted to the name `Game of thrones´ If I can find any of these things I will try them.


barryd said:


> Started watching House of the Dragon, the Game of Thrones Prequel this afternoon. Seems ok so far.
> 
> Has anyone watched the series Yellowstone with *Kevin Costner?* I saw it when I was browsing that site Jan linked to. Thought I might give it a go.


Is he showing off his undies, he must make a fortune from ladies underwear.








Kevin Costner Damen Knickers Briefe personalisiert - Etsy.de


This Wandbehänge item is sold by CBGiftsStudio. Ships from Volksrepublik China. Listed on 13. Nov 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## erneboy

That doesn't always work for celebs. Captain Kirk had a go and it went bust.

Mind you he admits that maybe Shatner Knickers wasn't the best name for it.


----------



## Webby1

erneboy said:


> That doesn't always work for celebs. Captain Kirk had a go and it went bust.
> 
> Mind you he admits that maybe Shatner Knickers wasn't the best name for it.


I'm sure that's probably been around for ages but I've not heard it before.
But I have heard of quinoa and I just love cous cous


----------



## JanHank

Webby1 said:


> I'm sure that's probably been around for ages but I've not heard it before.
> But I have heard of quinoa and I just love cous cous


I think there might be an imissing from Alan’s knicker name 😊.
I‘m pleased to see you‘re paying attention Peter.

Alan. I found Shetland on FreeVee but no English only German audio. I‘m now watching
*Look before you* *leap*, about a man who cannot die, he‘s already over 200 years old. 😊. Don’t know if I‘ll last the course, but I can say it’s very different and the lead actor is very dishy.


----------



## erneboy

How would Shatner i Knickers be a business name?


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> How would Shatner i Knickers be a business name?


S‘tin the wrong place.


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> I‘m now watching
> *Look before you* *leap*, about a man who cannot die, he‘s already over 200 years old. 😊. Don’t know if I‘ll last the course, but I can say it’s very different and the lead actor is very dishy.


Wrong name, it’s called *FOREVER.*


----------



## Webby1

What................................ Shatners Forever Kniickers.


----------



## JanHank

Webby1 said:


> What................................ Shatners Forever Kniickers.


You missed a post 😠.

I got fed up with *Forever.*
I found a few things with English actors, but they all speak German ☹


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> Let me know about Yellowstone Baz. I think we watched a bit of the first episode and thought it far fetched, I think.


Just finished watching the first episode which is a feature length double episode. Its somewhere between Succession and Dallas! Far fetched perhaps but I quite enjoyed it but the jury is still out. I read the reviews and the first season was certainly mixed but the reviews got much better for the later seasons so will stick with it for a while at least.


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Started watching House of the Dragon, the Game of Thrones Prequel this afternoon. Seems ok so far.


We are about 5-6 episodes in and Mrs G is enjoying it but I'm finding it a good deal weaker than GoT. Our son reckons it improves as it goes on so we'll see....


----------



## JanHank

I’m watching ’All quiet on the western front’ The German side of the first world war, Ill give it a few more minutes, but it’s not really for me.


----------



## GMJ

That is a good film Jan. We watched it last year. Great book too...well worth reading.


----------



## erneboy

My favourite WW1 book. My Grandfather was injured on The Somme and became fascinated with all that took place there and the futility of the deaths of his brothers. At home I have the copy of All Quiet on the Western Front I discovered by his bedside just after he died. He loved the humanity of it. I do too. I've read it many times and never tire of it.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I’m watching ’All quiet on the western front’ The German side of the first world war, Ill give it a few more minutes, but it’s not really for me.


I downloaded it earlier as they were raving about it on Fruitcakes. However I gather most of it is subtitled which I just cant stand so I downloaded the dubbed version which might have been a mistake. Will give it a go though.


----------



## JanHank

N


barryd said:


> I downloaded it earlier as they were raving about it on Fruitcakes. However I gather most of it is *subtitled* which I just cant stand so I downloaded the dubbed version which might have been a mistake. Will give it a go though.


I have just watched it in English and it looked just as if they were speaking English Barry so it won't spoil it. 
It is not a good film it´s a terrible film, so real and so dreadfully tragic, I assume the end part was also true which I never knew about before.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> N
> 
> 
> I have just watched it in English and it looked just as if they were speaking English Barry so it won't spoil it.
> It is not a good film it´s a terrible film, so real and so dreadfully tragic, I assume the end part was also true which I never knew about before.


Ive watched about 20 min of it so far. The dubbed version has has the Germans all sounding like Hugh Grant. ??? Ill have to stick with it now though. I cant be bothered to download the original.


----------



## JanHank

The first 20 mins there was hardly anything said was there, all bomb and gun noises, then they were at the equivalent to Eton or Cambridge so spoke posh, I think Its more action than words.


----------



## GMJ

Read the book folks. it's well worth it.


----------



## JanHank

The film was enough Graham, the brain was at work a big part of the night as it was, reading a book the imagination would run riot. I am not into all that, I‘m thankful I was born after both wars.


----------



## JanHank

Started Berlin Station last night, I think I have seen it before, but can´t remember much of it, just little snippets now and then I do remember. 3 series 10 episode in 1-3 9 episodes in 2


----------



## raynipper

Berlin Station has been on TV a couple of years ago Jan. I liked it but my wife couldn't get to grips.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Berlin Station has been on TV a couple of years ago Jan. I liked it but my wife couldn't get to grips.
> 
> Ray.


It is rather involved, I have a bit of bother remembering who is who and doing what.


----------



## JanHank

Swapped Berlin Station for *Inside man *thats arrived on my Netflix today. 👏


----------



## JanHank

I’m not sure if this is supposed to be funny or serious, half and half perhaps, now on episode 2.


----------



## JanHank

Finished it, I expect there will be another series. T’was good, bit silly, but still good.
David Tennant must be doing well out of Netflix.


----------



## raynipper

Yes we liked it Jan. But I'm not enamoured with Tennant and he is off back to be Dr Who again.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes we liked it Jan. But I'm not enamoured with Tennant and he is off back to be Dr Who again.
> 
> Ray.


He’s a good spooky actor, too skinny though and looks ill. I liked him in Broadchurch, that was the first time I think I had ever seen or at least noticed him. It was also one of the first Netflix I had seen.
Your up early.


----------



## JanHank

Watched another true serial killer film “The good nurse”


----------



## JanHank

A nice 1 1/2 hour watch, a film called *The takeover *no wonder people get so nervous about being spied on through the computer. 
The next one looks fun *The Bullet *


----------



## erneboy

Death in Paradise, a diverting and gentle series set in the Caribbean.


----------



## JanHank

That was another good one *Lost Bullet *if you like fast cars, car chases and Superman this is a film you‘ll enjoy.


----------



## JanHank

This is a nice series I’m watching, no swearing, no violence, but someone is ill, a bit of cooking going on, but it’s only shown at the eating stage, also about a good family and an estranged family. *From Scratch *


----------



## JanHank

That was really worth watching, a happy, sad realistic story extremely well acted.


----------



## JanHank

Looked this series up and it is based on a true story. 
*King Richard * a film about Richard Williams training his two tennis star daughters Venus & Selina was up next, I may watch it sometime.


----------



## GMJ

We finally finished *Better Call* *Saul* last night. I really enjoyed it on the whole however I'm not convinced that the last few episodes being in black and white added anything.


----------



## JanHank

A fat ugly Russel Crow in *Unhinged *we watched, after testing a few other films, can’t say I liked it, only 1 1/2 hours, thank goodness.


----------



## JanHank

My first experience of the Disney channel tonight, we watched-a Walt Disney film called Antarctica staring Paul Walker who was killed in a car crash in 2013. A very nice looking man 🥲


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film on Netflix the other day - *Felon.*

Very hard hitting and graphic, about a family man who ends up in prison after defending his property against a burglar.


----------



## JanHank

We are watching films each night while they are here, as for series we have different tastes.
Last night we watched *My Policeman *on Prime, very good.


----------



## JanHank

We started on the latest series of *The Crown* tonight, the actor playing Prince Charles is a disappointment, he neither looks sounds or behaves like him. Diana‘s part is sometimes difficult to believe it is not her. The Queen, why do they keep swapping the actresses and Margaret is nothing like her either.


----------



## GMJ

I guess they swap actresses as the Queen got older so a more mature actress was needed?

We watched a film on Netflix yesterday afternoon called *The Last Legion*. It's set at the fall of the Roman Empire and centres around the search for a sword. Good cast and well worth a couple of hours escapism.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> I guess they swap actresses as the Queen got older so a more mature actress was needed?


It can be done easily with makeup and padding G. The actor playing Charles is also too tall.


----------



## JanHank

*3 1/2 Hours *unfortunately neither audio or subtitled in English. 

About a train journey between Berlin & Munich at the very moment in time the Berlin Wall started to be built, the people on the train had to make a decision whether to stay on the train or get off in Munich. Watching this film has persuaded H & J they may like a series now on Netflix that Hans and I watched together on German TV , but again no English translation and that’s a real shame because it is about the DDR times and I don’t think there’s been many if any films in English about those times when half of Germany including where I am living, we’re prisoners in their own country and the way those who tried to rebel were treated. The series is called *Weißensee *and has 5 series.


----------



## JanHank

Seems as if I’m the only one watching anything just lately.
*Killers Elite *with Clive Owen, Robert De Niro and Jason Stratham. More fisty cuffs and car chases to make me laugh 😂 Jolly good film.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan, our subscription don't start till next month. Plus too busy watching 'live' TV.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Does anyone else remember *Chancer *from 1990, staring Clive Owen and Lesley Phillips, that was the first time I remember seeing Clive Owen, it was a good series.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Seems as if I’m the only one watching anything just lately.
> *Killers Elite *with Clive Owen, Robert De Niro and Jason Stratham. More fisty cuffs and car chases to make me laugh 😂 Jolly good film.


We watched that film on Monday night as it goes. Yes I agree - a good couple of hours escapism.

Aside from that we are still on:-

*Lost in Space* - Netflix - part way into the last series

*2 Pints of lager and a packet of crisps* - iPlayer - again in the 3rd series

*Ralph and Katie* - iPlayer - 3 episodes in I think

*Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power* - Amazon Prime - it's good! Around 4 episodes in.

We'll probably only start something new when one of these series finishes for us.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good stuff apart from the last one.

I only watch Netflx in bed usually, the lounge LG Smart TV has a dedicated Netflix and Prime button but we mainly watch Virgin recorded stuff on that.

Netflix has always been perfect on my tablet, phone or TV, but I bought a Chromebook recently for the larger screen and more storage, but it is struggling with Netflix, it plays fine, but it forgets how far into a movie I've got, I've tried just pausing it, but the Chrombook shuts down and it loses it.

Anyone else with the same issues?


----------



## barryd

Bit disappointed with my latest offerings. I got through Game of Thrones prequel "The house of the Dragons" but thought most of it was dreary and not nearly as good as Thrones. No real characters I loved like in GOT.

Watched one episode of The rings of power. Boring but will try another.

Yellowstone, two episodes and so far a bit "meh".

Still watching mini series "The English" on iplayer, one episode to go. A bit weird in places and hard to follow but ok.

Thats about it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watched the first The English yesterday, I like Miss blunt, Liz doesn't like cowboys, I think it might be good.

I watched something about Yellowstone the other night, it seems it might be the death of the planet as there is a super volcano in there which is due to blow anytime and the dust cloud will kill us off.


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film on Netflix yesterday called *The Wonder*. It's based in rural Ireland in the 1860's and quite enthralling. Good cast too.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Watched the first The English yesterday, I like Miss blunt, Liz doesn't like cowboys, I think it might be good.
> 
> I watched something about Yellowstone the other night, it seems it might be the death of the planet as there is a super volcano in there which is due to blow anytime and the dust cloud will kill us off.


I finished the English last night Kev. Found it hard to follow and the ending was "Disappointing" without giving too much away. I cant say I enjoyed it in the end which is a shame as the acting is good and there are some good characters. Just too weird in places and too much like hard work to follow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll keep with it until I think it's no good.


----------



## JanHank

Who's watched* 50 Shades Darker* we watched (abut 20 mins) and just like *50 shades of Grey,* absolute rubbish. We watched *Enola Holmes *I thought it rubbish but my two thought it was good


----------



## Webby1

Quite enjoyed Enola Holmes,mainly because of the excellent Millie Bobby Brown from Stranger Things.

Of course, I enjoy anything about the family.........but they could get someone better looking to play the part of Sherlock


----------



## JanHank

Tried *The Wonder *the only way we could finish it was by wizzing through it.
Tried another one *1899 *gave up.
*Spencer confidential *was a hit even though I had seen it before, I’d already forgotten most of it 😕


----------



## JanHank

*Stateless *based on a true story in an Australian detention centre. Part one you have to endure to get the main characters story.
The chap who plays the part of Prince Charles is in it


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> *Stateless *based on a true story in an Australian detention centre. Part one you have to endure to get the main characters story.
> The chap who plays the part of Prince Charles is in it


Looks good that, will give it a go. Have you watched them all?


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Looks good that, will give it a go. Have you watched them all?


3 so far, I may finish the other 3 today.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> The chap who plays the part of Prince Charles is in it


Plays the part of Prince Charles in what Jan?


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Plays the part of Prince Charles in what Jan?


The latest *The Crown*


----------



## GMJ

Gotcha


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> 3 so far, I may finish the other 3 today.


I watched the first episode last night. Seems ok.


----------



## JanHank

Finished *Stateless *I found it very interesting and weepy at the end. I will now read the real story it was based on.


----------



## JanHank

Stateless True Story: What Happened To The Real Sofie Werner


The story of Stateless is based on real events.




screenrant.com


----------



## JanHank

I watched Lost Bullet 2, best car chase and fisty cuffs films, looks as if there might be a lost bullet 3 coming the way it ended.

After that Top Boy Series 2. Im not impressed so far.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not far down the list, not at the top.


----------



## JanHank

*The Noel diary* was the first film on a line so just clicked on that, a ‘nice little film’ takes place around Christmas time, a happy ever after film which is quite obvious through the whole film, but it was relaxing to watch, no car chases or fisty cuffs to get excited about.


----------



## JanHank

That’s the second one this morning that I had to tap on twice to post then it posts twice, is it my iPad up the creek or the forum as it doesn’t happen on other forums, just here.


----------



## JanHank

Watched a film with John Cleese in last night *Father Christmas is black *strange title or they missed out the bit where you saw him. silly film, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## JanHank

I’m into ‘nice little films‘ at the moment.
Julia Roberts and Dominic West ( Prince Charles in the new ‘The Crown’ ) In Mona Lisa’s smile. I Liked it, but don’t expect any of you will.


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film on Netflix yesterday called *Let him go*. It stars Kevin Costner. It was very gripping and sinister.


----------



## raynipper

Netflix just offered me a €5.99 subscription with adds. I thought great at last they have brought their prices down at last.
But reading the further restrictions I'm not so sure it's a good deal.
Adds I can bear but it has limited films and shows as well as no downloads. Plus you need to provide your birth cert.!

So not for me ........................ yet.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

You don´t need Netflix Ray you´re always out gallivanting or you have British TV and all that goes with it.
I´m to far away to pick up anything other than the radio so my 7.99€ a month is well worth it. 

I Watched this last night, I knew about her and Epstein of course, but not in so much detail.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan but we do have it while in Portugal as the local TV only has the international versions of CNN, BBC, France 24, etc.
So I'm looking to re-join any day now and if they brought the monthly cost back down to €7.99 I would have it more.

Ray.


----------



## nickkdx

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan but we do have it while in Portugal as the local TV only has the international versions of CNN, BBC, France 24, etc.
> So I'm looking to re-join any day now and if they brought the monthly cost back down to €7.99 I would have it more.
> 
> Ray.


Have you looked at NowTv that has a subscription film channel, that’s basically Sky.
Take out a subscription for a month and when you cancel they usually offer a discounted rate.


----------



## raynipper

Ahhhhh, thanks Nick.
Do you have a link or is it just NOW TV UK?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We use a Now TV stick in the MH when we are in the UK. It works to pick up our Netflix; AP: and Sky Sports subscriptions (well, our son's subscriptions anyway). I'm not sure that the stick is still available (in the UK) but if you have a smart TV you may well be able to download the app onto it? Its just NowTV.com I think Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Can you get all the live UK TV channels on it G.? While outside the UK?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I only use it in the UK Ray as I said. I'd have to pair the stick with my hotspot on my phone or local wifi if free..which I haven't tried tbh.


----------



## raynipper

*NOW TV Freeview channels*

Unfortunately, you cannot access Freeview channels via NOW TV. However, as these services are free you'll be able to access them by downloading the Freeview app on your streaming device or smart TV if it isn't already included.

So I guess not G and Nik.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I’m still watching Christmas films, not the really stupid ones, they soon get turned orf.
Last night ‘Angel falls Christmas’ a ‘change your attitude about Christmas‘ it’s not about religion. Silly, funny in parts, can’t say it was good, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## GMJ

We finished watching *Lost in Space* yesterday and I have to say I thoroughly enjoyed it. Yes just like Breaking Bad there was a new catastrophe every episode which they somehow managed to scrape a way out of but overall good fun.


----------



## JanHank

*Lady Chatterley‘s lover *I read the book years ago so had forgotten the whole story. Emma Corrin plays Lady Chatterley, but I saw Princess Diana all the time who she plays in The Crown. The lover part of it was very realistic I must say.


----------



## barryd

I know I said I dont really "do" films but a friend recommended this one.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Swimmers_(2022_film)



Its on Netflix.

What an absolutely cracking film. A true story. I had no idea about any of this. I was also surprised to learn just how liberal Syria was / is. Old town Damascus is like a night out in Newcastle!

Gripping, moving, horrific, funny and heartwarming. 

Watch it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> I know I said I dont really "do" films but a friend recommended this one.
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Swimmers_(2022_film)
> 
> 
> 
> Its on Netflix.
> 
> What an absolutely cracking film. A true story. I had no idea about any of this. I was also surprised to learn just how liberal Syria was / is. Old town Damascus is like a night out in Newcastle!
> 
> Gripping, moving, horrific, funny and heartwarming.
> 
> Watch it!


Iran and Iraq were very Liberal once, brilliant universities then the religious zealots took over.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Iran and Iraq were very Liberal once, brilliant universities then the religious zealots took over.


I dont think they have in Syria though, whats left of it at least. Obviously ISIS wanted to but eventually got defeated. Its still pretty liberal I believe. Must have been something seeing those vile nutcases taking over. Anyway, the films a good watch.


----------



## JanHank

*The Swimmer* I have now seen, didn’t know it was a true story, but although I liked it I found it difficult keeping up with the sub titles when they had to be used. Anyone who had no sympathy for the immigrants/refugees before watching would surely change their minds after.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> *The Swimmer* I have now seen, didn’t know it was a true story, but although I liked it I found it difficult keeping up with the sub titles when they had to be used. Anyone who had no sympathy for the immigrants/refugees before watching would surely change their minds after.


I thought the subtitles would spoil it for me but they are mainly in the beginning, its mainly in English really.

I agree with you, everyone should watch but sadly the people who "need" to watch it wont.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We hate subtitles and dubbing, all this reading and watching ruins it for us.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I agree with you, everyone should watch but sadly the people who "need" to watch it wont.


I think even in 2016 they had better accommodation in Germany than they do in the UK today if what I see on the internet is to be believed.
They are building places with cubicles in Jena, Thüringen today for the Ukrainians and others and all are welcome.. Heikes brother & wife have a family of Ukrainian living in a flat in their house.
flight aid


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We hate subtitles and dubbing, all this reading and watching ruins it for us.


I got over that by pausing the film to read it. In my opinion it´s a *must be watched *film, it brings the whole refugee business into perspective.
It was made in English Puddle so no dubbing. when they speak in their mother tongue it adds to the whole meaning of the film.


----------



## barryd

As said, most if it is in English anyway.


----------



## erneboy

There's a lot of superb foreign subtitled TV. After a few minutes I don't even notice them any more.

Spiral, Babylon Berlin and many more.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> There's a lot of superb foreign subtitled TV. After a few minutes I don't even notice them any more.
> 
> Spiral, Babylon Berlin and many more.


I would have liked to have watched them but I just cant get away with subtitles long term. Too distracting and hard work keeping up. Dubbed stuff is awful though. I endured a dubbed version of squid games but it was terrible.


----------



## GMJ

I don't mind the odd but of subtitling but I couldn't watch a whole film or series of it. It would do my head in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We do use it now and then when you get younger actors mumbling.


----------



## JanHank

Someone mentioned *Pepsi where's my jet.* I tried, couldn´t get into it.
Now watching the second series of *Firefly Lane *after watching umpteen silly don´t need to think about Christmas films that all have similar story lines.
The colours and decorations are all nice 😁


----------



## barryd

This is pretty good. Just two episodes down so far. 





__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> This is pretty good. Just two episodes down so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


And I don’t suppose it’s on Netflix or Prime, not on mine anyway. 😟.

This *Firefly Lane *you have to keep awake for to understand, it flies about from present to past both long past and not so long in the past so no alcohol whilst watching or you won‘t know where the heck you are.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> And I don’t suppose it’s on Netflix or Prime, not on mine anyway. 😟.
> 
> This *Firefly Lane *you have to keep awake for to understand, it flies about from present to past both long past and not so long in the past so no alcohol whilst watching or you won‘t know where the heck you are.


Apple TV I think Jan. Do you not have that being an Apple user? I just got it off the download fairies.


----------



## raynipper

I finally succumbed and re-joined Netflix again.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Apple TV I think Jan. Do you not have that being an Apple user? I just got it off the download fairies.


I think it’s a pay for option isn’t it, I’ll check.
costs 149€ for the Apple TV thing plus’s a monthly payment it looks like so no I don’t and won’t.

Finished Firefly Lane and series 3 comes out in June 2023


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> I finally succumbed and re-joined Netflix again.
> 
> Ray.


How much they stinging you for Ray?


----------



## JanHank

So Harry and Megan, their story is here, I really don´t want to know so I´ll leave it for someone else to watch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched the Harry & Meghan thing episode one, I'd not like to be in their shoes, almost zero privacy from not long after day one, I for one see two people in love trying to find a way to live and bring up their children and having to do it in the public eye as there is no avoiding that so are trying to make a living from it as they both have effectively become unemployed, meanwhile being slagged off by people who have no clue what they have been through except the BS shown in the media and being given a hard time for what they have said about the Royal family, which we also no nothing about but I can imagine it not being far off.

I wish them well.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I watched the Harry & Meghan thing episode one, I'd not like to be in their shoes, almost zero privacy from not long after day one, I for one see two people in love trying to find a way to live and bring up their children and having to do it in the public eye as there is no avoiding that so are trying to make a living from it as they both have effectively become unemployed, meanwhile being slagged off by people who have no clue what they have been through except the BS shown in the media and being given a hard time for what they have said about the Royal family, which we also no nothing about but I can imagine it not being far off.
> 
> I wish them well.


Ive not watched it yet Kev (I may or may not) but I find it a bit bizarre if they are moaning about having zero privacy but then do a multi million dollar deal with netflix to basically lay bare their lives to the world. 

I think (Well Mrs D said from day 1) its all been planned by her and love struck Harry has just gone along with it all. She knew what she was getting into and she knew exactly where she was going with all this.


----------



## JanHank

I haven’t really taken a lot of notice of what goes on with these two, but didn’t she or he say in the trailer they want to tell their side of the story, has there been another side other than the press reports when a pinch of salt will suddenly become a tablespoon full.
I thought exactly the same Barry, on Netflix of all places, there will now be people watching who may not have heard of them before now.
He compares her to his Mother, well yes, but best I keep my trap shut about that me thinks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We all base what we think on what others think or what the media says, I have my own mind, and I think they are straight talkers, watch it and make a more informed decision, I don;t think I'd like to be part of the Royal family either, I can easily imagine them being secretly racist, they look after their own like any family, but can arrange to have things happen or make your life very unhappy easily I'm prepared to believe what H&M say until I see any real evidence not media to the contrary.


----------



## jhelm

An interesting note about the film The Swimmers, during that period of time I was and still am friends on Facebook with a young Syrian woman who was finishing up her studies at university as an interior designer, I'm architect so at one point she sent a friend request. The interesting thing to me is that she must been from a wealthy family and to see her posts, pictures, and even now she is married with a child you would never know anything bad was happening in the country. Anyway the film is a must watch. And by the way do you know that turning on subtitles is the thing to do now days mostly in the younger generations, but also for the rest of us hard of hearing or just because the dialog is often hard to follow for various reason.


----------



## jhelm

My wife and I got hooked on South Korean series lately, really interesting view of the country and the culture and somewhat refreshing with minimal violence and a kind of innocent approach to love and sex.


----------



## JanHank

jhelm said:


> My wife and I got hooked on South Korean series lately, really interesting view of the country and the culture and somewhat refreshing with minimal violence and a kind of innocent approach to love and sex.


There seem to be a few things under the heading South Korean John, is there one in particular you´re watching?


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We all base what we think on what others think or what the media says, I have my own mind, and I think they are straight talkers, watch it and make a more informed decision, I don;t think I'd like to be part of the Royal family either, I can easily imagine them being secretly racist, they look after their own like any family, but can arrange to have things happen or make your life very unhappy easily I'm prepared to believe what H&M say until I see any real evidence not media to the contrary.


Ill give it a go Kev but lets face it, if they wanted to tell their side of the story and wanted privacy there are other ways of doing it than selling your souls to Netflix for a reported not too shabby one hundred million dollars.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As you say reported Barry, Newspapers should now be described as story tellers, I just don't read them anymore, or watch the news it all seems to be sensationalist, none would know the truth so best to not bother with them unless you go along with whatever agenda they are selling that day.

Yes there are other ways of telling the story, but as they have no income now, what would you do.

As for the H&M show, of course some of it will be BS but I think if there is anything too much it will be pounced on by the never friendly press.

I enjoyed it anyway, I'm not a Royalist per se, but I do think they have a place.

Anyway his name isn't Harry, it's Henry so work that one out.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> As you say reported Barry, Newspapers should now be described as story tellers, I just don't read them anymore, or watch the news it all seems to be sensationalist, none would know the truth so best to not bother with them unless you go along with whatever agenda they are selling that day.
> 
> Yes there are other ways of telling the story, but as they have no income now, what would you do.
> 
> As for the H&M show, of course some of it will be BS but I think if there is anything too much it will be pounced on by the never friendly press.
> 
> I enjoyed it anyway, I'm not a Royalist per se, but I do think they have a place.
> 
> Anyway his name isn't Harry, it's Henry so work that one out.


I have no idea what their income or net worth was prior to doing a deal with Netflix but he is the son of our king and she is an already established successful Actress. Their home allegedly cost nearly fifteen million dollars so I guess we can class them as not being badly off already. Whatever the deal was with Netflix it was huge whether it was a hundred million dollars, a hundred and fifty or maybe just fifty million dollars. Many sources estimate it to be in the region of 100 mil. It dont sound to me like they needed to do it for the money. If they wanted a private life they could have had one but I reckon thats the last thing Meghan at least wants.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We'll likely never know, I just got the feeling that they needed to try and put the record straight as the Oprah thing is still backfiring on them and in E1 they havent started on that.


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Ive not watched it yet Kev (I may or may not) but I find it a bit bizarre if they are moaning about having zero privacy but then do a multi million dollar deal with netflix to basically lay bare their lives to the world.
> 
> I think (Well Mrs D said from day 1) its all been planned by her and love struck Harry has just gone along with it all. She knew what she was getting into and she knew exactly where she was going with all this.


100% agree with this.

I would only add that we think the inner diva in her hated playing second fiddle to Kate and others: the limelight wasn't on precious Meghan all the time so she didn't like that. She then found out she couldn't get her own way as well. 

I wouldn't give her the steam off me chips tbh.

No good will come of the royalty marrying a Yank...just look at what happened the first time


----------



## jhelm

JanHank said:


> There seem to be a few things under the heading South Korean John, is there one in particular you´re watching?


Here are the ones we have watched all good, Crash Landing on You, Extraordinary Attorney Woo, The Kings Affection, Business Proposal, and Home Town Cha Cha Cha. We got hooked with Attorney and the same actress is in The Kings Affection. Just don't tell any of the men on here that I watched them  By the way we almost exclusively use the Amazon Firestick now in the camper, just using our cell phone hotspot.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't presume to know what's what with them or the firm, you all seem very sure of what you're saying, but what facts are you basing it on?


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't presume to know what's what with them or the firm, you all seem very sure of what you're saying, but what facts are you basing it on?


The truth is when it comes to the Royals you are never in possession of all the facts so its just opinions based on what little we do know.


----------



## GMJ

Yep..we are all speculating at the end of the day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And most of it comes from the media. Who make money out of hating everyone and spouting bile.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

RF Spoiler Alert - in the last Episode there's a DNA test - with results !

Who the test is on is a closely guarded secret .......


----------



## JanHank

jhelm said:


> Here are the ones we have watched all good, Crash Landing on You, Extraordinary Attorney Woo, The Kings Affection, Business Proposal, and Home Town Cha Cha Cha. We got hooked with Attorney and the same actress is in The Kings Affection. Just don't tell any of the men on here that I watched them  By the way we almost exclusively use the Amazon Firestick now in the camper, just using our cell phone hotspot.


I´m watching *Extraordinary Attorney Woo *I think it is a bit overdone, I have two autistic great nephews, neither walk or behave like that, but I am enjoying the series.


----------



## Webby1

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't presume to know what's what with them or the firm, you all seem very sure of what you're saying, but what facts are you basing it on?


Absolutely right........................too much spouting of opinions as fact.
I saw the press having a go at "that Meghan woman" And then suddenly on here she is the scarlet women ripping the royal family apart.......or some such nonsense.
Never mind opinions..............like the Brexit nonsense..........give me a negative fact (not opinion) about Meghan............then let's get back to the fantasy world of Netflix


----------



## jhelm

JanHank said:


> I´m watching *Extraordinary Attorney Woo *I think it is a bit overdone, I have two autistic great nephews, neither walk or behave like that, but I am enjoying the series.


Agreed, I have to autistic kids in my family as well, autism is a spectrum so the series picks certain aspects, as you watch it some things come out that are very telling. She can't enter a room without first adjusting to the change of space in her mind. Her father eventually talks about how lonely he was as a single parent raising a child that could never really relate to him. And of course the idea that she has a sort of genius mind and photographic memory makes the story more interesting, kind of an autistic super hero. And the love story part is very touching with the boy friend being told by her that she can't completely relate to him even if she loves him. I guess I am a sucker for stuff like this.


----------



## JanHank

This film just happened to be the first thing on Netflix when I switched it on and it was superb. 
1994 film with Anthony Hopkins and Brad Pitt *Legends of the Fall.*


----------



## JanHank

*Mystic River *producer Clint Eastwood. T’was good. In


----------



## JanHank

While I´ve been watching *US Marshals* a really good action film, they've fixed whatever went wrong with the forum


----------



## JanHank

What does everyone else do these dark cold winter nights?
I am watching 2 films every night, some I have seen before some years back, like last nights *Stepmom *with Julie Roberts and once again enjoyed it.
I had Gerry Kelly on the iPad and each time Zolene and Katherine sang stopped the film to listen to them, two lovely looking girls and two beautiful voices.


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film the other afternoon called *Troll*. Its Norwegian and dubbed but it was very entertaining: a good use of a couple of hours for us.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> What does everyone else do these dark cold winter nights?


At the moment we are majoring on iPlayer. We have the following on the go on there...


The Pact
Industry (we finished S2 last night as it goes)
Strike (all series)
2 Pints of lager and a packet of crisps
The Tuckers

We add Coronation Street into that which we watch 'live', and that sees us right. We normally have 3 x hour long-type series on the go and 2 shorter comedies just as fillers if wanted. We watch the News every day between 6-7pm and then go to bed at 9pm so only a max of 2 hours TV for us aside from the News, anyway.

If at a loose end in an afternoon or if Mrs GMJ isn't feeling to good, we'll watch a film.


----------



## baldlygo

I've never been very interested in the goings on of the UK Royals but I have now watched the new Harry and Megan series. I thought it was enjoyable and well done and am now sympathetic towards the troubles the Sussexes are having trying to live a life free of antiquated royal/political interference and unbearable press persecution.


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film yesterday afternoon called *Parker* with Jason Statham. Usual crash-bang-wallop escapism for a couple of hours.


----------



## JanHank

Looks good G, I’ll watch it tonight.


----------



## JanHank

I love these films, just watched *Parker *another super man


----------



## GMJ

We watched *Spenser Confidential* yesterday afternoon starring Mark Wahlberg. You might like that one too Jan.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> We watched *Spenser Confidential* yesterday afternoon starring Mark Wahlberg. You might like that one too Jan.


I watched that not long ago Graham, yes it is good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Awakenings.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> I watched that not long ago Graham, yes it is good.


We watched *Mercury Rising *this afternoon Jan. It's an older film with Bruce Willis in it and very good we thought.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Awakenings.


Not here, sounds as if it’s about wakening from the dead, I started watching an Australian film about all these naked, dirty zombie like young people in a graveyard a few nights ago, too much for me.


----------



## barryd

Finished watching Bloodlands last few nights (James Nesbit). Not bad although some serious plot holes or liberties taken I think but ill look forward to season three (Assuming there is one).

The Christmas viewing is going to be.

Ozark season 4 (Ive seen it, Mrs D hasnt)
The Crown season 5
A spy amongst friends
White Lotus season 2 (Friends tell me its much better than season 1)

Could do with a film for Christmas day really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't rate Newbottle, although he was good in Cold Feet.


----------



## JanHank

Not on


GMJ said:


> We watched *Mercury Rising *this afternoon Jan. It's an older film with Bruce Willis in it and very good we thought.


Not on mine.
Another Film with Jason Statham called *Safe *came on my screen as soon as I turned Netflix on, 20 mins into it, but unfortunately there’s a lot to read as they’re speaking Chinese except when he is on the screen.


----------



## JanHank

Here it is, another crazy film, super


----------



## barryd

The only film I rate Jason Statham in is Lock Stock and Two smoking barrels. Brilliant film.


----------



## JanHank

Nicole Kidman in *The interpreter *I just watched for the second time, I had forgotten most of the story.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> The only film I rate Jason Statham in is Lock Stock and Two smoking barrels. Brilliant film.


Got that, it’s now on my list


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Got that, it’s now on my list


You never seen it?  Its brilliant! Vinnie Jones is in it. Really funny but a good yarn.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watch out










Netflix password sharing may be illegal, says UK government


The Intellectual Property Office said the practice might break criminal and civil law.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Watch out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netflix password sharing may be illegal, says UK government
> 
> 
> The Intellectual Property Office said the practice might break criminal and civil law.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


I think you can pay extra for a multi user package Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes you can we have it from Lizs son, been using it for years, but the above is basically theft.


----------



## GMJ

Same here with our son Kev....and Sky Sports and AP too!


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> You never seen it?  Its brilliant! Vinnie Jones is in it. Really funny but a good yarn.


I have seen it before, but so far, half way through, I can only remember the cage at the front door. Lars won´t be here until after 5 o´clock, he has been caught up in on traffic jam and it looks as if there is another on the A10 so maybe it will be nearer 6 he'll be here so I will now watch the second half. Made in 1998 so they all look very young. This blokes face and voice are very familiar, what have I seen him before?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bread (TV Series 1986–1991) - IMDb


Bread: Created by Carla Lane. With Jean Boht, Nick Conway, Jonathon Morris, Kenneth Waller. The Liverpool-based Boswell family are experts at exploiting the system to get by in life. Despite the fact that none of the Boswells are officially employed, they manage to live a fairly good life thanks...




www.imdb.com


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Bread (TV Series 1986–1991) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Bread: Created by Carla Lane. With Jean Boht, Nick Conway, Jonathon Morris, Kenneth Waller. The Liverpool-based Boswell family are experts at exploiting the system to get by in life. Despite the fact that none of the Boswells are officially employed, they manage to live a fairly good life thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com


I can´t remember that series, all the faces look familiar, not necessarily from that series though.


----------



## GMJ

It was quite funny back in the day I think.

We watched another older film on Netflix this afternoon *Clear and Present Danger*. Great cast and great writing. I reckon it's at least the 3rd time I've watched that and I've read the book at least 2 or 3 times too. I quite like Tom Clancy's stuff.


----------



## erneboy

Victor McGuire - IMDb


Victor McGuire. Actor: The Phantom of the Opera. Victor McGuire was born on 17 March 1964 in Liverpool, England, UK. He is an actor, known for The Phantom of the Opera (2004), Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels (1998) and Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens (2015).




www.imdb.com


----------



## JanHank

I thought it was very funny, I kept thinking his Dad who owned the pub looked familiar 😂 I was right. 1998 it was made.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I thought it was very funny, I kept thinking his Dad who owned the pub looked familiar 😂 I was right. 1998 it was made.


Yep. Sting.

The sound track to Lock stock is terrific to. I have the album somewhere.


----------



## JanHank

It finished as if a second part was planned.


----------



## JanHank

It finished as if a second part was planned.

Lars arrived at 20.30, a lot of delays on the way after a late start as well.


----------



## barryd

We watched the first episode of Meghan and Harry just now. Pass the sick bucket. Will probably go back to it but it seems way too crafted and scripted to me so far. Let's not forget she is an actress


----------



## raynipper

Tried to watch Rowan Atkinson in "Man vs Bee". Hilarious as usual but as Netflix has packaged it up in many small episodes it ruins the continuity, plus due to crap internet here it buffered and eventually just stopped.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Tried to watch Rowan Atkinson in "Man vs Bee". Hilarious as usual but as Netflix has packaged it up in many small episodes it ruins the continuity, plus due to crap internet here it buffered and eventually just stopped.
> 
> Ray.


Sometimes the screen goes black and a notice that says something about we can’t show this at the moment please try later, I just press the start, middle button on the firestick remote, and it starts again where it stopped.

Megan & Harry so far I have avoided, as you say Barry, she is an actress, never watched that program either, but I think they say she was/is a good actress and for a couple who want to stay out of the limelight they are certainly going the right way about staying in it for a long long time. Can you imagine, if Netflix had been about when Edward abdicated, we’d still be watching the documentary today.


----------



## GMJ

Mrs GMJ is an avowed Royalist but she is having none of it and won't be watching the fictional drama that is Harry and Meghan.


----------



## erneboy

It would take a substantial sum of money to get me to watch that rubbish.

I'm astounded that it is interesting enough to get any audience never mind to be worth millions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Of coarse the press never lies or tries to hoodwink the public to sell more papers.




















On balance I'd rather believe Harry and Meghan, I've seen nothing to make me think they are the baddies in this.


----------



## baldlygo

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Of coarse the press never lies or tries to hoodwink the public to sell more papers.
> 
> -------snip------
> 
> On balance I'd rather believe Harry and Meghan, I've seen nothing to make me think they are the baddies in this.


Me too


----------



## erneboy

Though I am not interested in it I do think it's inevitable that Megan would encounter prejudice. I know there are constant protestations from Royal circles that there's no racial bias but in an environment were there'd be next to no contact with people of colour I simply don't accept that that is possible. I also think there'd be an inbuilt class bias and that while some actors may be acceptable company those would mostly not come from light entertainment. I doubt the nouveaux riche are acceptable either, and very likely she speaks American English. 

Those are just a few of the prejudices I'd expect, so she has my sympathy, but it was predictable. I don't blame them for cashing in on it. I just have no interest in hearing the details of her complaints. mainly because I have no difficulty at all believing she has been badly treated.


----------



## barryd

Michelle is a Royalist. Probably more so than I am these days. I still am but maybe with a small r. She suggested watching it just out of curiosity. So far so bad.

Its a tricky one as I suspect she has experienced racism as a Royal but at the same time I also think she knew damned well she would. I just dont believe she is the Snow White (no pun intended) innocent she likes to portray. He's just a love struck idiot but I also think part of him is bitter and revengeful over the death of his mother and the part the Press and to some extent his own family and the Royal institution played in all of that. There is a maybe a little bit of payback for him but I still reckon Meghan had an agenda from day one. Probably worth sticking with the series just to see if it changes my mind at all. Somehow I doubt it. Its all speculation of course. We will never know the real truth.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They don't want the status quo to be upset, neither does the media, I think that although I may not agree with what has been done or how, a shake up has been well overdue, K&W are of course in favour as who wants to **** off the next king, that could come back and seriously bite you in the arse, H&M are an easy and colourful target, and whatever Netflix paid them won't be as much as they would have cost the tax payer, and they do have to earn a living as I can't see them doing much good on the tills at Wamart, they may get some revenue from their charitable work of course but no more than would be axpected ffrom the top dogs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A bit of an odd one this but we watched the last series









The Cleaner (A Clean Christmas) on BBC One London, Fri 23 Dec 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

As a change of pace in films, we watched *Tower Heist* yesterday afternoon. It's an older film with Eddy Murphy and Ben Stiller amongst others, in it and very watchable.

By the afternoon I'm pretty bolloxed with this cold I've been carrying all week hence the film watching in the afternoons.


----------



## raynipper

Because my internet is so poor and streaming Netflix is hit and miss recently, I had a chat with a helpful lady at Netflix.
We went through various reboots and checks to find my modem speed is only 6.2mbps but by the time it gets to the TV it's down to 3.1mbps.
Short of running a 30ft. ethernet cable from office to lounge, I'm stuffed.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hells Bells Ray, that is terrible, I think Dial up was faster than that, who are you with? how much do they charge?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Have you tried to download instead of streaming and watch them a few days later?


----------



## raynipper

I'm with the French sfr Co. Known for the crap service and total indifference to clients.
I'm paying €42 a month but that does include unlimited calls round the world.
I keep asking anyone I get hold of, when are we getting fibre and just get the usual shrug.
We are about 3 miles from the distribution on the old copper cables.
Any other supplier will have to use the same wires.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

PAH!! the French are revolting.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Because my internet is so poor and streaming Netflix is hit and miss recently, I had a chat with a helpful lady at Netflix.
> We went through various reboots and checks to find my modem speed is only 6.2mbps but by the time it gets to the TV it's down to 3.1mbps.
> Short of running a 30ft. ethernet cable from office to lounge, I'm stuffed.
> 
> Ray.


How does it get to the TV Ray? Wifi? Wifi extender? Im not a fan of these things but I have used these before and they do work. Providing the plug socket your router is on is on the same circuit as the plug socket next to the TV then these will be the same as running a 30ft cable, they just use your electrical cable sockets as a network. 



https://www.currys.co.uk/products/tplink-tlpa7017-powerline-adapter-kit-twin-pack-10206691.html



You should see no reduction in speed with them. The alternative would be to get your line and router moved to where the tv is.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He doesn't have any speed to reduce, I use a netgear thing to get signal into the bedroom.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> He doesn't have any speed to reduce, I use a netgear thing to get signal into the bedroom.


Well he does. 6mbps to 3mbps is likely the difference to be able to watch buffer free or not.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Baz, normally I do use a powerline extender to behind the TV with a Netgear WiFi transmitter to the TV and Roku.
But I have now tried connecting the TV directly to the WiFi and the results are virtually the same.
No I'm not going to get involved with sfr moving my phone point as thats likely to get NO PHONE line for weeks. I dare not even contact sfr as they first cut you off while they look into things.
Even just asking them for a new and later router will result in them cutting the old one off while they send the new one snail mail.

I will continue trying changing things and see if I can get marginal better signal.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Success.! Now we have 6mbps at the TV.!!
Seems the surge protector was throttling the signals via the powerline adaptors. Putting the receiving powerline plug before the surge protector makes a big difference. 

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Bugger, just checked again and it's down to 3.5mbps again. Grrrrrrrrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

If it's an ethernet power line and not WiFi Ray it should be the same speed as at the router really. Try a different plug socket maybe?


----------



## raynipper

Yep, that improved things slightly and we watched without any problems a film called 'Doing Hard Time'. What a waste of time and now back to 'live' TV and all the Christmas rubbish we have seen dozens of times.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

It all seems utter crap Ray. Glad I have a fair few downloads!


----------



## raynipper

Dunno why but simplified various connections to the Roku and TV, get 6mbps at the PC, but it can vary from 2.6 to 4.2 mbps at Netflix. The Roku unit keeps buffering and I'm wondering if another Roku unit might be any better.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Another Roku unit exactly the same. Changed it over and saw 5mbps so watched a film. Then checks the speed after and it was down to 3.5mbps. Weird.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Are there any knots in the cables Ray?


----------



## JanHank

I don’t know how to measure what mbps‘ssses I have and I don know what they are anyway, but Lars couldn’t get my internet at all in his van so I moved this out of my bedroom to the wall where his van is and he gets a full signal.


----------



## erneboy

Type speedofme into Google and run a test Jan.


----------



## JanHank

It says 25.56 download and upload 8.29 Mbps


----------



## GMJ

That's perfectly acceptable Jan


----------



## raynipper

Wish mine was.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Wish mine was.
> 
> Ray.


Do you have any decent 4g or 5g coverage where you are Ray? If so maybe you could dump the broadband and landline and replace it with a 5g router and unlimited SIM. I would do that where we are but the only one that's any good is Vodafone and even that's a bit flakey.


----------



## raynipper

I can get about one or two bar on 3G Baz. So not a good idea there plus how far do I go just to stream Netflix for 3 months of the year?
I'm still juggling connections about as the speed is so variable. So will be trying anything and everything to get an acceptable connection speed.

ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> I can get about one or two bar on 3G Baz. So not a good idea there plus how far do I go just to stream Netflix for 3 months of the year?
> I'm still juggling connections about as the speed is so variable. So will be trying anything and everything to get an acceptable connection speed.
> 
> ray.


But what provider Ray? Might be worth investigating. Take where we are right now in the Lake District. It's pretty remote and nothing on my Vodafone SIM but on my EE sim I'm getting about 40+Mbps down and 18mbps up and it's reliable. If I had that at home I would switch in a heartbeat. Might even work out cheaper.


----------



## barryd

Back on topic. The prize for the hammiest series goes to "Cobra". 



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/COBRA_(British_TV_series)



It's a good cast but it's terribly written. However I cant stop watching it.


----------



## GMJ

W4e watched a film on Netflix last night, called *Triple Frontier*. It was quite good as it goes: we enjoyed it.


----------



## raynipper

We after seeing our speed at 3.5mbps last night we did manage to watch The Grey Man which was fast and furious as well as Reacher again being a bit the same.
But in both films near the end the baddie and the goodie have to have the most unlikely fight, the goodie always drops his weapon and gives the baddie a chance? 
Hello??? He has just killed a dozen innocent people and he is going him a chance???

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

These power line extenders TP Link TL-PA4015p work much better than the older Olitec ones. Now getting 5.6mbps most of the time. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

no complaints


----------



## raynipper

Just watching 'Untraceable'. Very gripping.



Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We just watched a film: *Medieval* about Jan Žižka. Not a period of history I know much about at all so very enjoyable.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> no complaints
> 
> 
> View attachment 99506


Pretty good that Kev. Twenty years ago I was flogging broadband to businesses at £50 a month for 0.5 (yes half) Mbps, £90 for 1mbps and £125 for 2mbps. The half meg one sold like hot cakes as the alternative was dial up or ISDN and it was lightning fast. The reason being all the websites were rendered for dial up and email file sizes were nothing like they are now.


----------



## JanHank

This morning on the iPad it said 25.56 download and upload 8.29 Mbps

On the computer tonight it says.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> This morning on the iPad it said 25.56 download and upload 8.29 Mbps
> 
> On the computer tonight it says.
> View attachment 99507


Maybe the computer is plugged into the router with a cable Jan. You will lose speed with a WiFi connection unless you are near the router.


----------



## barryd

Anyone watched season 5 of the Crown? Blimey! They haven't half stitched up the royals on this one.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Maybe the computer is plugged into the router with a cable Jan. You will lose speed with a WiFi connection unless you are near the router.


It was probably because Lars was using his mobile for a video at the same time earlier. The router is right next to the computer, not plugged in, works on Wifi.
When I tried them all on the speedometer at once they all had a different reading.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> It was probably because Lars was using his mobile for a video at the same time earlier. The router is right next to the computer, not plugged in, works on Wifi.
> When I tried them all on the speedometer at once they all had a different reading.


Yes it will only give you a reasonably accurate reading if there is no other network traffic locally like someone watching a movie which uses loads of bandwidth.


----------



## raynipper

Now we have adequate bandwidth to watch streaming, the day has been wasted watching a 5 part series 'Treason' and three other annoying films with stupid endings.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We watched a film yesterday call *The Other Guys*. It was funny and silly in equal measure! Good cast though and Will Ferrell is a funny bloke I think.


----------



## GMJ

We watched *Escape from Alcatraz* yesterday. An oldie but a goodie. Always good to see Clint Eastwood.


----------



## raynipper

Theres a Clint Eastwood series of old classic films on 5 Action something. Can't find it yet but am recording the first one somewhere.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Started* `Treason´ *last night after I watched a film I have seen before, remembered bits of it, but not all, *Collateral* with short arse Tom Cruise, Jamie Foxx and few seconds of Janson Statham . It can´t be so long ago I watched it the first time as I´ve only had Netflix for 3 years.


----------



## JanHank

My viewing last night, I finished *Treason, *there might be a season 2, I enjoyed this first one.
As I was in the spy mode I watched the last few episodes of *Berlin Station *which had a rather complicated ending that at 1.15 am I couldn’t grasp so will have to watch the last episode of season 1 again. I seem to have already seen season 2, maybe when I was with Heike and Jürgen in 2019.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan, Berlin Station series was on 'live' TV recently and Treason on Netflix we enjoyed them both.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan, Berlin Station series was on 'live' TV recently and Treason on Netflix we enjoyed them both.
> 
> Ray.


Is this a New Year Resolution Raymond, you’re gonna tell us when you actually enjoyed something on Netflix 😸


----------



## erneboy

Have you seen Babylon Berlin Jan?

Deutchland 83, Deutchland 86 and Deutchland 89?









Deutschland 83 (TV Mini Series 2015) - IMDb


Deutschland 83: Created by Anna Winger, Jörg Winger. With Jonas Nay, Maria Schrader, Ulrich Noethen, Sylvester Groth. Martin Rauch is recruited by the HVA to infiltrate the West Germany army. As a rookie spy, his decisions constantly put his cover at risk and force his agency to take extreme...




www.imdb.com













Deutschland 86 (TV Mini Series 2018) - IMDb


Deutschland 86: Created by Anna Winger, Jörg Winger. With Jonas Nay, Maria Schrader, Florence Kasumba, Sylvester Groth. Abandoned by Moscow and desperate for cash, the East German leadership pushes their secret operatives to experiment with global capitalism and save their sinking socialist...




www.imdb.com













Deutschland 89 (TV Mini Series 2020) - IMDb


Deutschland 89: Created by Anna Winger, Jörg Winger. With Jonas Nay, Maria Schrader, Sylvester Groth, Corinna Harfouch. Martin Rauch experiences the fall of the Berlin Wall in November 1989 during his activities as an East German spy.




www.imdb.com


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan but you might have to wait a while.
Another load of predictable American save the world crap last night. Interceptor was bordering on the ludicrous.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

N


erneboy said:


> Have you seen Babylon Berlin Jan?
> 
> Deutchland 83, Deutchland 86 and Deutchland 89?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deutschland 83 (TV Mini Series 2015) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Deutschland 83: Created by Anna Winger, Jörg Winger. With Jonas Nay, Maria Schrader, Ulrich Noethen, Sylvester Groth. Martin Rauch is recruited by the HVA to infiltrate the West Germany army. As a rookie spy, his decisions constantly put his cover at risk and force his agency to take extreme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deutschland 86 (TV Mini Series 2018) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Deutschland 86: Created by Anna Winger, Jörg Winger. With Jonas Nay, Maria Schrader, Florence Kasumba, Sylvester Groth. Abandoned by Moscow and desperate for cash, the East German leadership pushes their secret operatives to experiment with global capitalism and save their sinking socialist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deutschland 89 (TV Mini Series 2020) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Deutschland 89: Created by Anna Winger, Jörg Winger. With Jonas Nay, Maria Schrader, Sylvester Groth, Corinna Harfouch. Martin Rauch experiences the fall of the Berlin Wall in November 1989 during his activities as an East German spy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com


Not on my Netflix Alan. What’s this on my reply.?
it isn’t on your post. Ah you must have edited


----------



## barryd

heads up on this one (not Netflix). Im not even sure they have been on TV yet but all on iPlayer. Downloaded them all yesterday. 









Marie Antoinette


The tumultuous early years of the Austrian princess who became the queen of France.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## JanHank

Don’t have those either Alan.


----------



## JanHank

I´m going to try *Dogs of Berlin *next, I says try because I seem to have started watching it once and only managed 10 minutes, no idea why that was.


----------



## raynipper

Another waste of time and totally improbable plot in 'Takeover' on Netflix. But 'Felon' was action and a bit emotional a good watch.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I´m watching *Dogs of Berlin, *but it´s not one of my favourite series, half way through episode 4 so I have given it a good chance, I may give up.
*Felon *I have on Prime Ray, is it worth paying 3.98€ to watch?


----------



## raynipper

Personally I wouldn't pay extra to watch it Jan but unless your totally run out of other films.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Not likely to run out Ray, but have to sieve through a lot of rubbish to find something decent.


----------



## JanHank

I skipped the rest of the episodes of Dog of Berlin and went to the last 15 mins of the last episode, no better than the rest of it.
I watched a film after that and haven´t a clue what it was called, it was OK I think a Czech film.
*3am* this morning I started Series 2 of *Berlin Station, *in bed on the iPad, I know I have seen it before, but forgotten most of it, every so often something familiar clicks. 
I will now watch the next episode.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I started watching the Glass Onion last night, not got far in and might not get much further, no real names in the cast apart from Edward Norton and Daniel Craig, who has for this film adopted an awful US accent.


----------



## JanHank

I started to watch that and as soon as I saw Edward Norton I turned it off, his eyes give me the creeps.

Finished Berlin Station series 2 last night, on to 3 tonight.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He's a seriously good actor though.


----------



## JanHank

I will never forget him in *Prime Fear* with Richard Gear, yes a superb.


----------



## JanHank

Finished Series 3 of Berlin Station, what a shame there won´t be a Series 4, it ended with a really good introduction into a 4th Series, but apparently there won´t be any more.


----------



## raynipper

Jan I think you recommended 'The Puppet Master' and someone also mentioned 'Rogue Agent'.
So we ploughed our way through The Puppet Master and almost fell asleep many times. My wife said she never wants to be as bored again.
It was only then I realised Rogue Agent was the film and dramatization of The Puppet Master but by then it was too late and she doesn't want to see it.
So will have to save Rogue Agent for a day she is gardening.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Jan I think you recommended 'The Puppet Master' and someone also mentioned 'Rogue Agent'.
> So we ploughed our way through The Puppet Master and almost fell asleep many times. My wife said she never wants to be as bored again.
> It was only then I realised Rogue Agent was the film and dramatization of The Puppet Master but by then it was too late and she doesn't want to see it.
> So will have to save Rogue Agent for a day she is gardening.
> 
> Ray.


Isn’t that the true story about the bloke they caught in France just recently ?


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan, that's why we persevered.



Ray.


----------



## raynipper

If you have Netflix there is a new film/series about Madoff the Ponzi Scheme conman who stole $50 billion. Our investment man Higham seems to have followed Madoff step by step exactly and we lost our lifes savings. Something to understand and beware of if you have money. And no I was not offered excessive return rates but the same 8% all other investments were giving at the time.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I started to watch that Ray, but like you and The puppet master found it boring.
For a change I am watching something on Prime called *The Rig* not sure about it yet, I have only watched episode 1, if it turns out to be about monsters and goodies I will give it a miss.


----------



## JanHank

I think *The Rig *was turning into something that I don`t want to see so found a Michael Caine film . *Mr. Morgan`s last Love * I liked it, a few bits I could relate to.
i wish they wouldn’t make him, Caine, try to speak with an American accent, it just doesn’t work.


----------

